# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  αρνητική/θετική ενέργεια

## Spark

έχω κατα νου ιδέες σχετικες με την ζωτική ενέργεια που εχουν τα εμβια όντα και προβληματισμους.
επειδη ιδέες και θεωριες εχουν οι άνθρωποι και τις μοιράζονται τότε ισως συμβαίνει κβαντικής φυσης μετατροπη της ιδέας σε υλη ή των ιδεών σε πραγματικότητα.
αυτο είναι το θεμα της ομιλίας του φυσικού Μάνου Δανέζη





πολυ ενδιαφέρον έχει το κείμενο που γράφει για τον έλεγχο που ασκουν κάποιοι σε άλλους οταν εφαρμόζουν αυτα που έγραψα παραπάνω.
http://www.katohika.gr/2014/10/fovas...gnorizeis.html

αυτό το κείμενο έχει δόση υπερβολής "_σε θεικό ΟΝ. Μόνο ο Ελλην μπορεί!!!_
αλλα μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## leosedf

Magnetos Δανέζης?

----------


## john_b

Τα πράγματα είναι νομίζω απλά:

1. Θετική ενέργεια απαραίτητα για τα έμβια όντα
http://gzt-cdn1.wefiles.net/sites/de...?itok=oLY_W3eO

2. Αρνητική ενέργεια
https://alalum.files.wordpress.com/2...pg?w=640&h=578

----------


## Spark

πρεπει να είναι μαγνητικός ο Δανέζης, προσωπικά εμένα με μαγνητίζει.
το κειμενο στο λινκ απο katohika.gr εχει μόνο ψευδώνυμο.
το θέμα ειναι πως κάποιοι παιζουν παιχνίδια εγκεφάλου τύπου ματριξ και ο φυσικος Μ.Δανέζης το αναλύει.

το θεμα ειναι επίκαιρο διοτι εχει πολιτικη διάσταση

----------


## leosedf

Τα πολιτικά κομμένα όπου να ναι, έχουμε ένα θέμα που συζητούνται.

----------


## xlife

> Τα πολιτικά κομμένα όπου να ναι, έχουμε ένα θέμα που συζητούνται.



Προσεχώς και πύλες του ανεξήγητου με τον Κώστα Χαρδαβέλα

----------


## Spark

αυτό ειναι το κομμάτι που με ανησυχεί και άνοιξα το θέμα για να μοιραστώ την ανησυχία μου μαζι σας.
ειναι σαν σενάριο απο την ταινία ματριξ, εαν αληθεύει, ειναι τρομερό...

"Το χρήμα δεν το χρειάζονται γιατί το έχουν.... ένα απλό πάτημα στο  πληκτρολόγιο είναι φίλε αναγνώστη και βγάζουν πλεόνασμα δια μαγείας. Ή  βγάζουν χρέος.... και αυτό άφθονο, τσάμπα είναι, δις και τρις όλα δικά  τους είναι!

   Αυτό που πραγματικά θέλουν μόνο, είναι ο έλεγχος της σκέψης-συνειδησής σου, που ισοδυναμεί με την μη εξελιξή σου"

----------


## moutoulos

> Magnetos Δανέζης?



Λες ???  :Biggrin:

----------


## Spark

> Λες ???



τι??? μήπως εχει δίκιο ο χαρλαβέλας που λέει πως κατι ψεκάζουν;
τι κάνετε? δίνετε likes ο ένας στον άλλο και για το θέμα τίποτα ;;

----------


## SV1JRT

.
ΔΕΚΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ !!!
Τόσο άντεξα να δω το βίντεο.....
Και ειλικρινά, μέσα σε αυτά τα δέκα λεπτά που έχασα από την ζωή μου, δεν έχω ακούσει μεγαλύτερες ΜΠΑΡΟΥΦΕΣ !!
Λίγη αλήθεια, ανακατεμένη με ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ παρα-επιστημονικολογία και άσχετους ισχυρισμούς.
Δυστυχώς κάποιοι τον παίρνουν στα σοβαρά !!!
Μήπως είναι αυτοί που ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΝ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ να διαβάσουν ?? Μπααααα......

.

----------


## picdev

ρε σωτήρη γιατί μπαρούφες, ο συγκεκριμένος δεν ειναι τυχαίος, καθηγητής αστροφυσικής είναι με διδακτορικό, έβλεπα και την εκπομπή του στην ετ3

----------


## SV1JRT

> ρε σωτήρη γιατί μπαρούφες, ο συγκεκριμένος δεν ειναι τυχαίος, καθηγητής αστροφυσικής είναι με διδακτορικό, έβλεπα και την εκπομπή του στην ετ3



Ακη, πιστεύω ότι κάνεις πλάκα....
 Είναι δυνατόν να υποστηρίζει (μεταξύ άλλων χοντράδων) οτι το σύμπαν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει και είναι μόνο μια "ερμηνεία" του εγκεφάλου μας ?
 Δηλαδή, πλέουμε σε μια θάλασσα ανυπαρξίας και όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας ??

.

----------


## moutoulos

> τι??? μήπως εχει δίκιο ο χαρλαβέλας που λέει πως κατι ψεκάζουν;
> τι κάνετε? δίνετε likes ο ένας στον άλλο και για το θέμα τίποτα ;;



Οχι απλά είσαι καινούργιος στο Forum. Αν ήσουν πριν κάνα 2-3 χρόνια πίσω 
θα καταλάβαινες ... τι εννοούσε.

----------


## katmadas

> Ακη, πιστεύω ότι κάνεις πλάκα....
>  Είναι δυνατόν να υποστηρίζει (μεταξύ άλλων χοντράδων) οτι το σύμπαν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει και είναι μόνο μια "ερμηνεία" του εγκεφάλου μας ?
>  Δηλαδή, πλέουμε σε μια θάλασσα ανυπαρξίας και όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας ??
> 
> .




Η κβαντικη φυσικη ειναι μια επιστημη που πλεον διδασκεται και σε πανεπιστημια αποτι ξερω.
Γιατι εκπλησεσαι?
Εδω στην αρχη πιστευανε οτι η γη ειναι επιπεδη.
Και ακομα πιο μετα οτι ο ηλιος ειναι αυτος που γυρναει γυρω απο την γη και οχι η γη γυρω απο τον ηλιο.

Σε λιγα χρονια θα ξερουμε περισσοτερα πανω σε αυτο .
Υπομονη και θα δουμε αν ειναι φουσκα η οχι λοιπον.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Το θέμα του Δανέζη δεν έχει σχέση με κβαντική φυσική. Αντίθετα, ξεκινάει με βάση τη θεωρία της σχετικότητας. Τον άνθρωπο τον παρακολουθούσα κι εγώ στην εκπομπή που είχε στην ΕΤ3. Είναι χαρισματικός ομιλητής αλλά νομίζω ότι όταν μπερδεύει τη φυσική με τις νευροεπιστήμες και την ψυχολογία κάπου χάνει τη μπάλα. Ιδιαίτερα μετά το 42' και μέχρι το 50...τόσο λέει πράγματα ανυπόστατα.

----------


## jimnaf

Έχω μια δίκη μου θεωρία για όλους τους μεγάλους κριτές και  επικριτές .

Ο Εγκέφαλος του ανθρώπου  είναι σαν τον στόκο   μέσα στο κουτί   του.

Σε άλλους είναι μαλακός  και  χρήσιμος  και σε άλλους έχει ξεραθεί και θέλει πέταμα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Σύμφωνα με μελέτες στο cern, επιστήμονες έχουν καταλίξει στην θεωρία πως η ύλη αποτελείτε από ενέργεια και η ενέργεια μπορεί να δημιουργίσει ύλη σύμφωνα με μελέτες στην διάσπαση ηλεκτρωνίων και quarts. Καθώς το cern τώρα αναβαθμίζετε με νέα τεχνολογία πειράματα πάνω στην "σκοτεινή ύλη" θα πραγματοποιηθούν μεχρι το καλοκαίρι. Σύμφωνα με ενα ντοκιμαντέρ στο discovery :P
Αν ισχύει η θεωρία τους τα πάντα είναι κενό και ενέργεια, σύμφωνα με την Αρχή Διστήρησης της Ενέργειας από που προήλθε? xD

----------


## vasilllis

> ρε σωτήρη γιατί μπαρούφες, ο συγκεκριμένος δεν ειναι τυχαίος, καθηγητής αστροφυσικής είναι με διδακτορικό, έβλεπα και την εκπομπή του στην ετ3



Και ο ΓΑΠ καθηγητης στο χαρβαρντ κιολας ειναι και κοιτα που μας καταληξε.

----------


## Spark

> Και ο ΓΑΠ καθηγητης στο χαρβαρντ κιολας ειναι και κοιτα που μας καταληξε.



ο ΓΑΠ βλέπει/έβλεπε παντου λεφτά γυρω του. δεν έλεγε ψέμματα ο άνθρωπος πως λεφτά υπάρχουν. εννοούσε βεβαιως πως λεφτά υπάρχουν γι αυτον και τους γύρω του, όχι λεφτα για τον λαο.

το πρόβλημα έχουν/είχαν αυτοί που τον ακολούθησαν.
 τώρα όλοι αυτοι που ψηφιζαν ΓΑΠ μπορει να βάζουν αρνητικες ψήφους σε αυτό το θέμα.

βλεπω καπως αυτό το θέμα σαν ενα μικρο δημοψήφισμα.
απο τα likes μπορω να καταλαβαίνω ποιοι είναι οι αρνητικοί ανθρωποι σε αυτο το θέμα.

----------


## rama

Και η Amita motion έχει θετική ενέργεια.
Ετσι τουλάχιστον λέει η διαφήμιση

----------


## agis68

Εχω μια απορία που είναι και παρατήρηση.....γιατί ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα (ευτυχώς όχι όλοι) δεν μπορούν να κάνουν μια σοβαρή συζήτηση έστω και αν κάποιος ασ πούμε λέει μπαρούφες και γίνεται σε όλα τα νήματα ένας χαβαλές, μια βαβούρα που μόνο κακό κάνει ως προς τη ποιότητα του φόρουμ και των μελών του....


όποιος απαντήσει με σοβαρά όμως επιχειρήματα εχει ένα κουτί λουκούμια από εμένα και μιλάω απολύτως σοβαρά

----------


## DGeorge

> Σύμφωνα με μελέτες στο cern, επιστήμονες έχουν καταλίξει στην θεωρία πως η ύλη αποτελείτ*αι* από ενέργεια και η ενέργεια μπορεί να δημιουργίσει ύλη.............



Για το θέμα αυτό δεν χρειάστηκεαν πειράματα/μελέτες στο CERN. Η θεωρία (πως η ύλη αποτελείτ*αι* από ενέργεια και η ενέργεια μπορεί να δημιουργίσει ύλη) ότι η ύλη είναι η άλλη όψη της ενέργειας, λέγεται *"Ειδική Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας"* (Ε=m*c^2), και πρωτοδιατυπώθηκε από τον Einstein το 1905. Πειραματικά έχει αποδειχτεί επανειλημμένα αρκετές φορές, μεταξύ των οποίων *μία* στη Χιροσίμα, και *μία* στο Ναγκασάκι!
Δεν χρειάζονται οι υπερεξοπλισμοί του CERN για να αποδειχτεί η μετατροπή της Ύλης σε Ενέργεια και το Αντίστροφο.
Για την μετατροπή της Ύλης σε Ενέργεια, αποδείχτηκε περίτρανα με τη χρήση των δύο Ατομικών Βομβών (Διάσπασης Πυρήνων Ραδιενεργών Ατόμων) στην Ιαπωνία, και όλες τις κατοπινές δοκιμές Θερμοπυρηνικών Βομβών (Σύντηξης Πυρήνων *Δευτερίου* [1ου ισοτόπου του κοινού Υδρογόνου, ή κοινού Υδρογόνου με *ένα Νετρόνιο* στον Πυρήνα του]). [Το 2ο ισότοπο του κοινού Υδρογόνου λέγεται *Τρίτιο*, και είναι -απλώς- κοινό Υδρογόνο με *δύο** Νετρόνια* στον Πυρήνα του.]
Στο άρθρο *αυτό* γίνεται προσπάθεια εξήγησης της 'Ισοδυναμίας' μεταξύ Ύλης και Ενέργειας.
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________





> .........αυτο είναι το θεμα της ομιλίας του φυσικού Μάνου Δανέζη
> 
> .............πολυ ενδιαφέρον έχει το κείμενο που γράφει για τον έλεγχο που ασκουν κάποιοι σε άλλους οταν εφαρμόζουν αυτα που έγραψα παραπάνω.
> http://www.katohika.gr/2014/10/fovas...gnorizeis.html
> 
> αυτό το κείμενο έχει δόση υπερβολής "_σε θεικό ΟΝ. Μόνο ο Ελλην μπορεί!!!_
> αλλα μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.



Παίδες ξεκίνησα -ωιμέ- να βλέπω το VIDEO!!!!....
Οι μ@@κίες ξεκινούν ήδη από την Πολύ Αρχή!.... Ο 'μάγκας' πλασσάρεται (έχει -ίσως- πτυχίο) ως  Φυσικός!!! Κι εγώ έχω Πτυχίο ως Φυσικός, όπως επίσης ο Einstein, ο Steven Hawking, ο John von Neumann. Αλλά 'κλάνω μέντες' για να πάω να τους 'κοντράρω'!...
*Γκέλα 1η*Ο 'μάγκας' λοιπόν, έχει ξεχάσει ότι η Φυσική (από την εποχή ήδη του Αριστοτέλη) είναι γνήσιο παιδί της Φιλοσοφίας! "...μιά δήλωση: Ό,τι σας πω δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τη *Φιλοσοφία*, με τη *Θεολογία*, ή ο,τιδήποτε από αυτά που έχετε βάλει στο μυαλό σας...."
Φυσικά, και η Θεολογία (από την εποχή των αρχαίων μας) ήταν-είναι απ'ευθείας απόγονος της Φιλοσοφίας!!!
Συμφωνούμε απολύτως στο ότι δεν υπάρχουν 'Ακούσματα', 'Χρώματα', 'Οσμές', 'Γεύσεις' στο Σύμπαν. Όμως τα παίρνει 'οδοστρωτήρας' όλα και λέει ότι "Δεν υπάρχουν 'Μορφές', 'Σχήματα'"..... "Εκεί έξω υπάρχει μιά Θάλασσα κοχλάζουσας Ενέργειας....". (*Κι άρχισαν τα όργανα να παίζουνε για μένα*!!!!
*Γκέλα 2η* Αγνοεί ο λαλίστατος, ότι υπάρχει και Ύλη (η άλλη όψη της Ενέργειας), Γαλαξίες, Σμήνη, Νεφελώματα, Πλανήτες, Αστέρια, κομήτες, κατσάβραχα, κλπ κλπ ακόμα και αόρατη (είτε ως Μαύρες Οπές, είτε ως Σκοτεινή Ύλη).
*Γκέλα 3η* (Η οποία αρχίζει και αναδίδει οσμή ασχετοσύνης "Καλύτερα να μασάς-παρά να μιλάς!" ): "....Το 70% με 80% της πραγματικότητας την αντιλαμβανόμαστε με το *Μάτι!*....." Πετάει αυτήν τη μπαρούφα *μιλώντας* (περιμένοντας -προφανώς- από το *ακροατήριο*, να τον αντιληφθούν με το *Αυτί!!!* )
*Γκέλα 4η* (Η οποία αρχίζει και αναδίδει οσμή ασχετοσύνης -γενικότερης- ): *Τα 'καλώδια' ονομάζονται "Νεύρα"* κύριε Συνάδελφε. Αυτά τα 'Νεύρα'/'καλώδια' αποτελούνται από *κύτταρα/τμήματα, τα οποία ονομάζονται "Νευρώνες"*. (Γενική Γνώση Βιολογίας/Φυσιολογίας Ανθρωπίνου Σώματος)
*Γκέλα 5η* (Η οποία τον έχει 'πετάξει' βαθιά-μέσα στα 'οικόπεδα' της Καθαρόαιμης Φιλοσοφίας): Μπερδεύει (είτε σκόπιμα, είτε λόγω σοβαρού προβλήματος ημιμάθειας) τον όρο *'Πραγματικότητα'* με τον όρο *'Εικονική Πραγματικότητα'*.

Δεν άντεξα πιο πέρα!... Στο κάτω κάτω δεν είναι κι η δουλειά μου να κάτσω να εντοπίσω/διορθώσω την κάθε π@π@ρι@ του, μέσα σ' εκείνον τον κατακλυσμό. Θα το σκεφτόμουν, ακόμα και ως 'εργασία' (με αμοιβή).
Όταν κάποιος *Γνωρίζει καλά ένα θέμα*, μπορεί, σχετικά άνετα, να μεταδώσει την γνώση του αυτή, σε κάποιον/ους άλλον/ους.
Στο παρελθόν έχω ακούσει από ιπτάμενους μηχανικούς (Ο.Α) να ανάγουν την Βαρύτητα σε Ηλεκτρομαγνητικά Κύματα.... Έχω -κατά καιρούς- δεχτεί αρκετά 'τούβλα' στο 'Δόξα Πατρί', κι έχω αρχίσει να το συνηθίζω. Σκληραίνει το σημείο, όπως το σημείο στον ώμο, όπου 'χτυπάγαμε' το όπλο στο "Εεεπ ώμου.... Αααρμ!!" :Biggrin: 

Ο τύπος βάλλει με μυδραλιο-κοτσανο-βόλο, προς οπουδήποτε... Κι όποιον παρει ο Χάρος!!





> ρε σωτήρη γιατί μπαρούφες, ο συγκεκριμένος δεν  ειναι τυχαίος, καθηγητής αστροφυσικής είναι με διδακτορικό, έβλεπα και  την εκπομπή του στην ετ3



Μπαρούφες Άκη μου.... Μπαρουφάρες!!! Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις, υπ'όψιν σου, κάτι διεθνείς εταιρείες παραγωγής-πώλησης Πτυχείων, διδακτορικών και Καθηγητηκών Εδρών (σε Πανεπιστήμια offshore  :Biggrin: ).......

----------


## Ακρίτας

Είναι καλό να έχουμε "ανοιχτό μυαλό", όχι όμως πολύ γιατί υπάρχει  κίνδυνος να πάρει αέρα. Από την άλλη μεριά είναι κακό να είσαι "στόκος",  είτε φρέσκος, είτε ξεραμένος.

Από ότι φαίνεται είμαι από τους  πολύ λίγους που είδαν το βίντεο του Δανέζη μέχρι τέλους και αυτό γιατί  τον παρακολουθούσα στην εκπομπή που είχε στην τηλεόραση. 
Προχωρημένες  γνώσεις φυσικής δεν έχω όμως μπορώ να σας πω ότι αυτά που λέει από το  42'  όχι μόνο είναι ανυπόστατα αλλά και σκόπιμα διαστρεβλωμένα στην  προσπάθεια του να περάσει στο ακροατήριο την κεντρική ιδέα της ομιλίας  του ότι "η σκέψη είναι ενέργεια, η ενέργεια ισοδυναμεί με ύλη άρα η  σκέψη μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ύλη κλπ."  
Επειδή βαρυέμαι να γράφω  ιστορίες με αρκούδες, όποιος θέλει ας δει το βίντεο μετά το 42' και μετά  ας πάει στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο που έχει την ιστορία της Cathy  Hutchinson. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-18092653 

Συμπεράσματα σύμφωνα με την κρίση του καθενός.

----------


## aris285

Φιλε γιωργο φανταζομαι δεν εχεις δει αλλη διαλεξη του Δανεζη. Αν παρακολουθησεις κι'αλες θα παρεις απαντησεις, αν το ψαξεις και παραπερα απο τον Δανεζη, στο ιντερνετ εχει ολες τισ πληροφοριες. θα καταληξεις στα ιδια συμπερασματα με αυτον.

----------


## nestoras

> Είναι καλό να έχουμε "ανοιχτό μυαλό", όχι όμως πολύ γιατί υπάρχει  κίνδυνος να πάρει αέρα. Από την άλλη μεριά είναι κακό να είσαι "στόκος",  είτε φρέσκος, είτε ξεραμένος.
> 
> Από ότι φαίνεται είμαι από τους  πολύ λίγους που είδαν το βίντεο του Δανέζη μέχρι τέλους και αυτό γιατί  τον παρακολουθούσα στην εκπομπή που είχε στην τηλεόραση. 
> Προχωρημένες  γνώσεις φυσικής δεν έχω όμως μπορώ να σας πω ότι αυτά που λέει από το  42'  όχι μόνο είναι ανυπόστατα αλλά και σκόπιμα διαστρεβλωμένα στην  προσπάθεια του να περάσει στο ακροατήριο την κεντρική ιδέα της ομιλίας  του ότι "η σκέψη είναι ενέργεια, η ενέργεια ισοδυναμεί με ύλη άρα η  σκέψη μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ύλη κλπ."  
> Επειδή βαρυέμαι να γράφω  ιστορίες με αρκούδες, όποιος θέλει ας δει το βίντεο μετά το 42' και μετά  ας πάει στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο που έχει την ιστορία της Cathy  Hutchinson. 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/health-18092653 
> 
> Συμπεράσματα σύμφωνα με την κρίση του καθενός.



Κι εγώ ήμουν ένας από αυτούς που δεν "άντεξαν" να δουν ολόκληρο το βιντεάκι. Την άποψη μου πάνω στο θέμα νομίζω πως την τεκμηριώνει αρκετά καλά ο DGeorge.

Όσον αφορά στο άρθρο που παράθεσες, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω την άμεση σχέση που έχει με το νήμα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι οι επιστήμονες βρήκαν τρόπο να μεταφράσουν τα ηλεκτρικά σήματα του εγκεφάλου και να μεταφέρουν εντολές. Εμφυτεύεται αισθητήριο στον εγκέφαλο και λαμβάνει τα ηλεκτρικά σήματα που εκπέμπονται από τις σκέψεις μας. *Απτά πράγματα*: σκέψη, νεύρα, ηλεκτρισμός, εντοπισμός ηλεκτρικών παλμών και μετάφραση σε συγκεκριμένη εντολή. Δε βλέπω κάτι παραφυσικό. Το ότι ο εγκέφαλος μας μεταδίδει τις σκέψεις με ηλεκτρικούς παλμούς είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστό αλλά επειδή οι "συνδεσμολογίες" που έχουν μέσα οι νευρώνες είναι της τάξης των δισεκατομμυρίων είναι πολύ σύνθετα τα πράγματα! Ο άνθρωπος στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση "μπήκε" κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο της μεταφοράς της πληροφορίας από τον εγκέφαλο προς το αισθητήριο (χέρι, πόδι, μάτι κτλ) και βοήθησε στη μετάδοση της σκέψης προς τα έξω.

Το "περίεργο" και "παρφυσικό" θα ήταν αν κινούσε έναν βραχίονα ΜΟΝΟ με τη σκέψη!

----------


## JOHNY+

Δεν ξέρω παιδιά . Ο άνθρωπος είναι καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου . Κάτι θα ξέρει παραπάνω .

----------


## leosedf



----------


## nestoras

> Δεν ξέρω παιδιά . Ο άνθρωπος είναι καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου . Κάτι θα ξέρει παραπάνω .



Καλά, όσο για αυτό, μην παίρνεις και όρκο... Υπάρχουν ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ και "ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ". Δε θα βάλω τον συγκεκριμένο σε κάποια από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες επειδή δεν τον γνωρίζω κιόλας.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Κι εγώ ήμουν ένας από αυτούς που δεν "άντεξαν" να δουν ολόκληρο το βιντεάκι. Την άποψη μου πάνω στο θέμα νομίζω πως την τεκμηριώνει αρκετά καλά ο DGeorge.
> 
> Όσον αφορά στο άρθρο που παράθεσες, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω την άμεση σχέση που έχει με το νήμα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι οι επιστήμονες βρήκαν τρόπο να μεταφράσουν τα ηλεκτρικά σήματα του εγκεφάλου και να μεταφέρουν εντολές. Εμφυτεύεται αισθητήριο στον εγκέφαλο και λαμβάνει τα ηλεκτρικά σήματα που εκπέμπονται από τις σκέψεις μας. *Απτά πράγματα*: σκέψη, νεύρα, ηλεκτρισμός, εντοπισμός ηλεκτρικών παλμών και μετάφραση σε συγκεκριμένη εντολή. Δε βλέπω κάτι παραφυσικό. Το ότι ο εγκέφαλος μας μεταδίδει τις σκέψεις με ηλεκτρικούς παλμούς είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστό αλλά επειδή οι "συνδεσμολογίες" που έχουν μέσα οι νευρώνες είναι της τάξης των δισεκατομμυρίων είναι πολύ σύνθετα τα πράγματα! Ο άνθρωπος στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση "μπήκε" κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο της μεταφοράς της πληροφορίας από τον εγκέφαλο προς το αισθητήριο (χέρι, πόδι, μάτι κτλ) και βοήθησε στη μετάδοση της σκέψης προς τα έξω.
> 
> *Το "περίεργο" και "παρφυσικό" θα ήταν αν κινούσε έναν βραχίονα ΜΟΝΟ με τη σκέψη*!



Μα *ΑΥΤΟ* ισχυρίζεται τελικά ο Δανέζης. Ότι, δηλαδή, το "τσιπ" εστιάζει τη σκέψη της ασθενούς και ο βραχίονας κινείται "χωρίς καλώδια" όπως επαναλαμβάνει πολλές φορές. Και αυτό το παρουσιάζει ως πειραματική απόδειξη της θεωρίας του. Και άλλα τέτοια φαιδρά όπως αυτό με το πατίνι. 

Με λίγα λόγια:

Πουθενά σε όλη τη διάλεξη δεν διευκρινίζει ότι η ηλεκτρική δραστηριότητα του εγκεφάλου συλλαμβάνεται από κάποιο εμφυτευμένο αισθητήριο (ή και εξωτερικά με ηλεκτρόδια όπως σε ένα εγκεφαλογράφημα), και μεταφράζεται σε έναν υπολογιστή ο οποίος στη συνέχεια δίνει εντολές κίνησης σε ένα ρομποτικό βραχίονα ή σε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι αυτό γίνεται "τηλεπαθητικά" (το γράφει και στις διαφάνειές του)  μέ την ενέργεια της σκέψης  "που εστιάζεται από το εμφυτευμένο "τσιπ" όπως η ακτίνα λέιζερ". Και ολη αυτή η διαστρέβλωση προκειμένου να εξυπηρετήσει την θεωρία του που κατά τα άλλα, ως φιλοσοφική θεώρηση, θα μπορούσαμε να τη συζητήσουμε.

----------


## nestoras

> Μα *ΑΥΤΟ* ισχυρίζεται τελικά ο Δανέζης. Ότι, δηλαδή, το "τσιπ" εστιάζει τη σκέψη της ασθενούς και ο βραχίονας κινείται "χωρίς καλώδια" όπως επαναλαμβάνει πολλές φορές. Και αυτό το παρουσιάζει ως πειραματική απόδειξη της θεωρίας του. Και άλλα τέτοια φαιδρά όπως αυτό με το πατίνι. 
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια:
> 
> Πουθενά σε όλη τη διάλεξη δεν διευκρινίζει ότι η ηλεκτρική δραστηριότητα του εγκεφάλου συλλαμβάνεται από κάποιο εμφυτευμένο αισθητήριο (ή και εξωτερικά με ηλεκτρόδια όπως σε ένα εγκεφαλογράφημα), και μεταφράζεται σε έναν υπολογιστή ο οποίος στη συνέχεια δίνει εντολές κίνησης σε ένα ρομποτικό βραχίονα ή σε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι αυτό γίνεται "τηλεπαθητικά" (το γράφει και στις διαφάνειές του)  μέ την ενέργεια της σκέψης  "που εστιάζεται από το εμφυτευμένο "τσιπ" όπως η ακτίνα λέιζερ". Και ολη αυτή η διαστρέβλωση προκειμένου να εξυπηρετήσει την θεωρία του που κατά τα άλλα, ως φιλοσοφική θεώρηση, θα μπορούσαμε να τη συζητήσουμε.



Από το άρθρο που παράθεσες:





> The technique, described in the journal Nature, *links a sensor implanted  in the brain to a computer, which translates electrical signals into  commands*.



Γι' αυτό που έκαναν οι γιατροί-μηχανικοί respect. Κατανοητό, σύνθετο, πολύπλοκο αλλά στο τέλος δούλεψε...
Τώρα, για τις θεωρίες του κ. Δανέζη δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να εκφέρω πιο τεκμηριωμένη άποψη από αυτή του DGeorge προς το παρόν.

Γιώργο (Ακρίτα), στην αρχή νόμισα ότι διαφωνούσαμε κάθετα για το θέμα!  :Smile:

----------


## Spark

http://www.katohika.gr/2014/10/fovas...gnorizeis.html

ειναι αυτό που δεν σχολίασε κανείς μεχρι τώρα, γιατι όλοι ασχολήθηκαν με τον Μ.Δανέζη που εξηγεί ο άνθρωπος αυτά που ξερει, και έχει το χάρισμα να μαγνητίζει τους ακροατές που δεν ειναι αρνητικοί αλλα θέλουν να μαθουν απο αυτόν.

ξαναγράφω πόσο μου έκανε εντύπωση το κείμενο στα katohika.gr  και έκανα τον συσχετισμό με την ομιλία του Μ.Δανέζη.
για εμένα ειναι μια συνειδητοποίηση ότι είμαστε μονάδες μέσα σε σύστημα Matrix και αυτό ειναι το ζητούμενο, όχι εαν ο Μ.Δανέζης έκανε μερικά λάθη στην ομιλία του.

προτείνω χαλάρωση. υπάρχουν αυτοί που εκτιμούν τον Μ.Δανέζη υπάρχουν και αυτοί που δεν τον εκτιμούν.
για λύπηση ειναι άνθρωποι όπως

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54990

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλε Σπύρο, είπαμε ότι είναι κακό να είσαι κολλημένος (στόκος) και ότι  είναι καλό να είσαι ανοικτός σε νέες ιδέες. Όμως  χρειάζεται μέτρο.  Χρειάζεται δηλαδή η κριτική σκέψη ώστε να μη δέχεσαι χωρίς κριτική  επεξεργασία την κάθε αρλούμπα που πετάει ο εκάστοτε επιτήδειος ή ο  εκάστοτε ανόητος. Χρειάζονται και κάποιες σταθερές βάσεις που είναι οι  γνώσεις (όποιες κατέχει ο κάθε ένας) αλλά κυρίως η λογική, ώστε να  μπορούμε να ξεχωρίζουμε έννοιες και καταστάσεις.

Ο Δανέζης  λοιπόν στη συγκεκριμένη ομιλία ΔΕΝ έκανε μια επιμορφωτική διάλεξη επάνω  σε κάποια δύσκολα και "προχωρημένα" θέματα της φυσικής. Παρουσίασε το  θέμα του έτσι ώστε να προσελκύσει το ακροατήριό του σε μια δική του  "ιδέα" με επιστημονικό μεν περιτύλιγμα αλλά με φιλοσοφικό - μεταφυσικό  πηρύνα. Και μέχρι εδώ καλά, δεν υπάρχει κάτι το αθέμιτο. Δεν ξέρω πόσες  και τι μεγέθους ανακρίβειες και στρεβλώσεις έχει η παρουσίασή του στα  σημεία που ασχολείται με τη φυσική, αλλά σε ότι αφορά την ψυχολογία και  τις νευροεπιστήμες είναι μακρυά από την πραγματικότητα. Το ότι προσπαθεί  να απλοποιήσει τα πράγματα για να τα κάνει κατανοητά δεν είναι  δικαιολογία. Για μένα είναι σκόπιμη διαστρέβλωση.

Για τον Γκόνο  τώρα, δεν έχω πραγματικά κανένα λόγο να δώσω βάση σε ένα κείμενο με  ανορθόγραφο και α-νόητο (χωρίς νόημα δηλαδή, όχι κατανοητό) τίτλο, που  το έχει γράψει ένας τύπος με αυτά τα προσόντα: http://drunkgodsplayingpoker.blogspo...post_2710.html  , που ξεκατινιάζεται στο διαδίκτυο με άλλους μπλόγκερς και που η μόνη  του παιδεία, από ότι δείχνει, είναι η τριλογία του MATRIX.

----------

DGeorge (08-02-15)

----------


## Spark

φιλε Γιώργο. χαίρομαι που πήρα την απάντηση σου, πιστευω πως είναι απο τις πιο σοβαρές θέσεις μελων που συμμετείχαν σε αυτο το θέμα. είναι αυτό που τελικά περίμενα να ακούσω απο έναν σοβαρό ανθρωπο.
Σε ευχαριστώ που μου άνοιξες τα μάτια για το ποιος είναι αυτός ο "ΚΟΡΑΞ" που έγραψε το κείμενο που μου προκάλεσε αναστάτωση. 
Το ότι ο ΚΟΡΑΞ/Γκόνος και ο Μ.Δανέζης βλέπουν το σύστημα Matrix δεν ειναι τυχαίο. και εαν το βλέπουν αυτοί και προσπαθούν να μεταδώσουν τις ιδέες τους είναι θετική ή αρνητική ενέργεια;;;

απόσπασμα
"Ομως η αρνητική τους δόνηση στο συνειδησιακό μας πεδίο χάνει την  αποτελεσματικοτητά του και γι αυτό έχουν αρχίσει να χάνουν τον  έλεγχο....γι αυτό τόση προβολή του χάους βουτηγμένο μες το αίμα.

    Το χρήμα δεν το χρειάζονται γιατί το έχουν.... ένα απλό πάτημα στο  πληκτρολόγιο είναι φίλε αναγνώστη και βγάζουν πλεόνασμα δια μαγείας. Ή  βγάζουν χρέος.... και αυτό άφθονο, τσάμπα είναι, δις και τρις όλα δικά  τους είναι!
   Αυτό που πραγματικά θέλουν μόνο, είναι ο έλεγχος της σκέψης-συνειδησής σου, που ισοδυναμεί με την μη εξελιξή σου"

----------


## DGeorge

Κάποιες σκέψεις ακόμα, με σκοπό/διάθεση να συμβάλω θετικά στη συζήτηση:
*1)* Οι σκέψεις, που κάνει ο κ. Δανέζης, δεν είναι τελείως αβάσιμες!...... Δηλαδή.... *α)* Όντως υπάρχει στενότατη σχέση ανάμεσα στην εγκεφαλική δραστηριότητα (όχι μόνο σκέψη) και τον ηλεκτρομαγνητισμό. Έχουμε σαφή κίνηση ηλεκτρικών φορτίων (ότι κι αν είναι αυτά) μέσα στα νεύρα (μεταξύ των νευρωνικών συνάψεων). Και η σχέση της Κίνησης Ηλεκτρικών Φορτίων με την Δημιουργία Ηλεκτρομαγνητικών Πεδίων είναι αποδεδειγμένη από την εποχή του Oersted.
*β)* Όντως μπορεί να συμβεί (γένεση/δημιουργία)(μετατροπή στην πραγματικότητα) της Ύλης σε Ενέργεια - και το Αντίστροφο! Είναι κι αυτό αποδεδειγμένο, όχι τόσο από πειράματα, όσο από Αστρο-Φυσικές παρατηρήσεις. Για την πειραματική απόδειξη υπήρχε -από αρκετά παλιά- η Παρατήρηση του φαινομένου της δίδυμης γένεσης. Στο φαινόμενο αυτό από την όποια Χ-Ενέργεια παρατηρείτο (δημιουργία/μετατροπή) ενός Ηλεκτρονίου (ύλη) και-μαζί ενός Ποζιτρονίου (αντι-ύλη). Η 'συνύπαρξη' ύλης με αντι-ύλη -δυστυχώς (από τεχνική/διαγνωστική άποψη)- ήταν/είναι τόσο στιγμιαία-σύντομης διάρκειας, ώστε χρειάστηκαν εξελιγμένα όργανα-ανιχνευτές, τα οποία εντόπισαν με βεβαιότητα την τόσο φευγαλέα δημιουργία/μετατροπή ύλης, αλλά και *αντι-ύλης!!!!* (από ενέργεια)

Αρκετά πρόσφατα, όταν οι επιταχυντές (όχι μόνο στο CERN) απόκτησαν την αναγκαία Ισχύ, αποδείχτηκε και πειραματικά, από πυρηνικές αντιδράσεις, η μετατροπή Ενέργειας σε Ύλη (ίσως και σε Αντι-Ύλη)

Όμως:
*2)* Όλα τα προηγούμενα δεν σημαίνουν -προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον - και υποχρεωτικά- ότι η σκέψη (αν την υποθέσουμε ως Ηλεκτρομαγνητικό Πεδίο) μπορεί να δημιουργήσει (μετατραπεί σε) *Ύλη*.....
Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο, να παίζει κάποιος επιστήμονας δημιουργώντας θεωρίες, ξεκινώντας -έστω- και από τα πλέον εδραιωμένα-βάσιμα στοιχεία!
Παλιότερα είχαμε ως 'Παιχνίδι Λογικής' το: *"Το μπουζούκι είναι όργανο! Ο αστυφύλακας είναι όργανο! Άρα ο αστυφύλακας είναι μπουζούκι!"*
Ή οι τότε 'Αναρχικοί' μας έδιναν -επίσης- ως 'Παιχνίδι Λογικής' το: *"Ο Θεός μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα! Μπορεί ο Θεός να φτιάξει έναν βράχο, που να μην μπορεί να τον σηκώσει;"*
Βλέπετε, ότι η Ανθρώπινη Λογική μπορεί -μόνη της-(αφ' εαυτής)- να καταλήξει σε 'Λογικά-Παράλογα/Παράδοξα'.
Ειδικά σε ό,τι αφορά στις λεγόμενες '*Θετικές*' Επιστήμες, η όποια θεωρία -πλέον- πρέπει να αποδειχθεί πειραματικά, και μάλιστα επανειλημμένα.
Φημολογείται ότι οι 'Σοβιετικοί' είχαν προχωρήσει αρκετά σ' αυτόν τον Τομέα (Τηλεπάθεια, Τηλεκίνηση, κλπ).... Άλλοι πάλι φημολογούν τα ανάλογα-αντίστοιχα από την CIA.
Αλλά, όπως σκόπιμα αναφέρω, πρόκειται για φήμες και τίποτα περισσότερο ή/και λιγότερο.





> Αρχικό μήνυμα από JOHNY+
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω παιδιά . *Ο άνθρωπος είναι καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου . Κάτι θα ξέρει παραπάνω .*
> 
> 
> 
> Καλά, όσο για αυτό, μην παίρνεις και όρκο...  Υπάρχουν ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ και "ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ". Δε θα βάλω τον συγκεκριμένο σε  κάποια από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες επειδή δεν τον γνωρίζω  κιόλας.



*3)* Έστω να δεχτούμε ότι είναι καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου (ποιού;;;; ).  Οι καθηγητές, που προαναφέρω, John von Neumann, Albert Einstein, και Stephen Hawking..... επίσης, ο δικός μας Κωνσταντίνος Καραθεοδωρή, όπως και άλλοι επιφανείς Φυσικοί-Μαθηματικοί, φρόντιζαν να περάσουν τις όποιες θεωρίες τους από το 'αμόνι' της Κριτικής των συναδέλφων τους, και από το Επίσημο Πρωτόκολλο (Θεωρία-Σύλληψη-Ανάλυση-Διατύπωση-Απόδειξη στο Εργαστήριο), πριν αρχίσουν να τις προωθούν (με διαλέξεις κλπ) σε ψιλο-άσχετο κοινό.

Φυσικά και οφείλουμε στις επερχόμενες γενιές να έχουμε ανοιχτά μάτια -γενικότερα- και όχι μόνο στον Επιστημονικό Τομέα!
Εννοείται, ότι δεν έχουμε κανένα δικαίωμα, να γυρίσουμε -αβασάνιστα- την πλάτη σε μιά 'Καινούργια Θεωρία Σχετικότητας' ή κάτι άλλο - Επαναστατικό-Πρωτοπόρο, παρόμοιο-ανάλογο!!!

Πλην όμως, ακόμα και την του 'Καμπύλωση του φωτός από τη Βαρύτητα' ("Γενική Θεωρία Σχετικότητας - 1916" και πρόβλεψη Max Planck - 1905), ο Einstein όφειλε να την αποδείξει.... Ακόμα όμως και μη έχοντας τόσο Ισχυρόν Εργαστηριακόν Εξοπλισμό, απευθύνθηκε στη 'μητέρα' Φύση.... Η οποία διαθέτει αντικείμενα (άστρα, γαλαξίες, μαύρες οπές) με *αρκετή* μάζα για τα πειράματά του! Έτσι με διασταυρωμένες παρατηρήσεις Αστρονόμων, Αστροφυσικών, κλπ βρέθηκε το Φαινόμενο του Βαρυτικού Φακού, το οποίο ήταν η ζητούμενη απόδειξη.
Όπως θα διαβάσετε στον σύνδεσμο (link): Το ίδιο το φαινόμενο της 'Καμπύλωσης του Φωτός από Βαρυτικό Πεδίο', όπως προαναφέρω, το είχε προβλέψει, το 1905, ένα άλλο 'τρελλό παλληκάρι' της Σύγχρονης Φυσικής, 'Πατέρας της Κβαντομηχανικής', ο -επίσης Καθηγητής- Max Planck .

Μέχρις ότου -όμως- αποδειχτεί και η όποια Θεωρία, ακόμα και από όποιο από αυτά τα -καθόλου άσημα και τυχαία- μέλη της διεθνούς Κοινότητας των Φυσικών, παραμένει στα συσρτάρια ως *Θεωρία!!!!
*
Δεν σημαίνει ότι η 'Γενική Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας, είναι σωστή, επειδή την διατύπωσε *κάποιος Albert Einstein!!!!!*
Ισχύουν και γι' αυτόν (περίπου) όσα και για τον όποιον Καθηγητή κ. Μάνο Δανέζη! Η Θεωρία πρέπει να αποδειχτεί *πειραματικά και μάλιστα επανειλημμένα*!!!!
*Κι ο Planck κι ο Einstein, καθηγητές Πανεπιστημί(-ων)ου ήσαν, και κάτι θα ήξεραν παραπάνω, για να λένε την όποια Θεωρία τους.....* *Όμως Όχι!*
Στην Πανεπιστημιακή Κοινότητα των Θετικών Επιστημών (Φυσική, Εφαρμοσμένα Μαθηματικά, Μετεωρολογία, Εφαρμοσμένη Βιολογία, Χημεία, κλπ), η Θεωρία οφείλει να αποδειχθεί στην Πράξη (πείραμα).
Χωρίς τις πειραματικές αποδείξεις, εξ'άλλου, δεν θα υπήρχε η Τεχνολογία! Ηλεκτρολογία, Μηχανολογία, Ηλεκτρονική, Βιοτεχνολογία, Διαστημική Τεχνολογία, και τόσα άλλα δεν θα υπήρχαν αν κάποια πράγματα (Θεωρίες) δεν 'έμπαιναν στο εργαστήριο' για απόδειξη!!!!!
Κι ο αναρχο-φρικο-αυτόνομος :Biggrin:  Nikola Tesla ακολουθούσε το Επίσημο Πρωτόκολλο (Θεωρία-Σύλληψη-Ανάλυση-Διατύπωση-Απόδειξη στο Εργαστήριο) σε όλα του τα 'παλαβά' κατασκευάσματα!
Οι αποδείξεις *μόνο* με λογικές συνεπαγωγές, παραπέμπουν στον *"Αστυφύλακα-Μπουζούκι"*, και στον *"Αδύναμο-Παντοδύναμο Θεό"*.
Ουσιαστικά δεν αποτελούν -κάν- *'Αποδείξεις'*, αλλά *'Ενδείξεις'* και μόνον!!!

Γι' αυτό ας είμαστε προσεκτικοί -γενικότερα- στο "Τι ακούμε!"... Ας μην αφήνουμε *τίποτα* να 'κατέβει αμάσητο'. Εννοείται, ότι εξαιρείται, ο,τιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με θέματα 'Πίστης', σε οποιονδήποτε βαθμό, και οποιοδήποτε πεδίο!

----------

Dragonborn (07-02-15)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Το ότι ο ΚΟΡΑΞ/Γκόνος και ο Μ.Δανέζης βλέπουν το σύστημα Matrix δεν ειναι τυχαίο. και εαν το βλέπουν αυτοί και προσπαθούν να μεταδώσουν τις ιδέες τους είναι θετική ή αρνητική ενέργεια;;;



Σπύρο, για να μπορέσουμε να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση και για να σιγουρευτούμε ότι μιλάμε για το ίδο πράγμα θα ήθελα αν μπορούσες να μας πεις πώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι εσύ το "MATRIX", ότι κι αν είναι αυτό.

----------


## DGeorge

Ξέχωρα από τα προηγούμενα, θα σας πάω έναν μικρό περίπατο στα παλιά χρόνια μας (για κάποιους) σε χώρους Μαθηματικών, όπου βάσει της Φιλοσοφίας των Αρχαίων μας υπήρχαν (και υπάρχουν ακόμα) οι ανάλογοι κανόνες.....!!!!
Θα θυμάστε, αν όχι όλοι, οι περισσότεροι από την παρέα, ότι υπήρχαν: Τα Αξιώματα και τα Θεωρήματα. Τα μεν αξιώματα, έθεταν βάσεις είτε στα ίδια τα Μαθηματικά ως Επιστήμη, είτε σε διάφορους Τομείς τους, (όπως και σε διάφορα Κεφάλαια, Θέματα, κλπ τους). Τα αξιώματα ήσαν/είναι καθαρλα Φιλοσοφικά Αποφθέγματα! Δεν επιδέχοντο απόδειξη, ούτε καν αμφισβήτηση! (Τόσο 'δημοκρατικά'...  :Biggrin: )
Για παράδειγμα το: "Από δύο σημεία διέρχεται μία μόνον ευθεία" είναι από τα πρώτα Αξιώματα της Ευκλείδειας Γεωμετρίας. Από αυτό το Αξίωμα 'παράγεται το Θεώρημα: "Το μικρότερο γεωμετρικό σχήμα μεταξύ δύο σημείων είναι Ευθύγραμμο Τμήμα". Όσοι θυμούνται τα σχετικά, θα θυμούνται και ότι το Θεώρημα αυτό, όπως και κάθε Θεώρημα όφειλε να αποδειχθεί!!. 
Όταν προσεβλήθη το Αξίωμα "Από δύο σημεία διέρχεται μία μόνον ευθεία", ήταν (στη Θεωρία) όταν σύγχρονοι Θεωρητικοί Μαθηματικοί εξέταζαν χώρους Ν-διαστάσεων και (στην Πράξη) από την Γενική Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας (καμπύλωση του φωτός από Βαρυτικό Πεδίο - Βαρυτικός Φακός).
Εκεί, με την επιβεβαίωση ύπαρξης των Βαρυτικών Φακών, αποδείχτηκε ότι στον Χωρο-Χρόνο (χώρο 4ων διαστάσεων) η Βαρύτητα (σε κάποιες τιμές της και πάνω) μπορεί να παραμορφώσει τον χώρο (μέχρις ενός ορίου) ώστε "Από δύο σημεία δεν διέρχεται -πλέον- μόνο μία ευθεία", ή -αν θέλετε- "δεν διέρχεται -πλέον- καμμία  :W00t:  ευθεία!!!!!!"
Δηλαδή, η 'αμφισβήτηση'/'προσβολή' του *Αξιώματος των δύο σημείων και της μοναδικής -μεταξύ τους- ευθείας* (από τα βασικότερα της Ευκλείδειας Γεωμετρίας), οδήγησε -απλώς- σε άλλη Γεωμετρία.... Στη Σχετικιστική Γεωμετρία!!!
Η Σχετικιστική Γεωμετρία είναι Γενικότερη από την Ευκλείδεια, καθώς λαμβάνει υπ'όψιν και τη διάσταση: "Χρόνος" (ως 4η διάσταση).
Η Ευκλείδεια Γεωμετρία -φυσικά- εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται σε απόλυτη Ισχύ, από την στιγμή, όπου θα υποθέσουμε 'Στάσιμο Χρόνο'... (Δεν λαμβάνει -καθόλου- υπ'όψιν τη διάσταση: "Χρόνος" (Η Ευκλείδεια Γεωμετρία δεν εξετάζει -ούτε καν- 3η διάσταση).
Με τη στερεομετρία (3 διαστάσεις) σχολήθηκαν άλλοι αρχαίοι μας Φιλόσοφοι-Μαθηματικοί.

----------


## Spark

ευχαριστούμε τον dgeorge του έγραψε τόσα πολλά για  να μας πει ότι πρεπει να βασιζόμαστε στην απόδειξη όπως λέει και ο Μ.Δανέζης στο  βιντεο μεχρι το πρωτο λεπτό.

έχω δει αυτό το βιντεο μερικές  φορές και καθε φορά που το βλέπω γίνομαι όλο και πιο σοφός. μαζι με την γνώση  όμως έρχεται και η επίγνωση.

"Η πρώτη αλήθεια αναφέρεται στην αποκάλυψη του τι είναι στην ουσία αυτό  το οποίο ονομάζουμε αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα, και σε προέκταση τι είναι αυτό  το οποίο ονομάζουμε ύλη και αποτελεί το θεό του καταρρέοντος πολιτισμικού  ρεύματος.
Η σύγχρονη επιστημονική σκέψη μέσω της πειραματικής διαδικασίας  γνωρίζει πλέον ότι η αισθητή υλική πραγματικότητα αποτελεί μια ψευδαίσθηση της  ανθρώπινης φυσιολογίας η οποία δημιουργείται μέσα σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές του  εγκεφάλου με την βοήθεια των αισθητηρίων οργάνων μας. Η Υλική πραγματικότητα δεν  είναι παρά ένα matrix"

γι αυτους που δεν ειδαν ή δεν πρόσεξαν το βιντεο θα ήθελα να ακούσουν  ξανα μετα το 57:40 τον λόγο του Μ.Δανέζη οπου αναφέρεται και στον λόγο του  Χριστού απο τον ευαγγέλιο "εαν έχετε πίστη όσο ενας σπόρος σιναπιού......τίποτα  δεν θα είναι αδύνατο για εσάς"
και συνεχίζει λέγοντας πως θέλουμε να  υποτασόμαστε στον νόμο της εικόνας και όχι στον άνθρωπο που είμαστε.
μετα  χαριτολογεί λέει πως εαν είχαμε συνείδηση δεν θα χρειαζόμασταν μνημόνια.

Η σκέψη μου με τα παραπάνω οδηγείται στο συμπέρασμα πως ο έλεγχος της  σκέψης είναι πολύ δυνατό εργαλείο που μπορεί να αποφέρει αποτελέσματα, μεταβολή  καταστάσεων ακόμα και επιρροή στην ύλη.
μου φαίνεται λογικό πως όταν σκεφτώ  κάτι, αυτό το κάτι έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να υλοποιηθεί, απο τις  πιθανότητες που έχει το τίποτα. εαν θελήσω κάτι πάρα πολύ έχω επαυξημένες  πιθανότητες να το πετύχω. όλα ξεκινούν απο την ιδέα.

κάποιοι θέλουν να πετύχουν στόχους οικονομικούς κα, ξεκινούν με την  ιδέα και προσπαθούν με τον έλεγχο της πληροφορίας να την πολλαπλασιάσουν. με  αυτό τον τρόπο οδηγούν τις μάζες των ανθρώπων που δεν βλεπουν καθαρά ή που δεν  έχουν συνείδηση σε επιλογές που τους μετατρέπουν σε χαμηλού επιπέδου όντα.

και το επίμαχο απόσπασμα απο το κείμενο του Γκόνου
"η πληροφορία  λειτουργεί με άλλο τρόπο από ό, τι θα περίμενε κανείς. Λειτουργεί αντίστροφα. Το  πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυστυχία απο μόνη της, αλλά την δημιουργουν  εσκεμμένα...... τα ΜΜΕ την πολλαπλασιάζουν κάθε στιγμή όταν στην αναφέρουν. Τα  πολλαπλά απανωτά βιντεακια από τους 'αποκεφαλισμούς' των πρακτόρων, ο Εμπόλα και  τα θυματα του γίνεται για την εστίαση των σκέψεών μας στους 'αποκεφαλισμούς'  στον φόβο, την ανασφάλεια για το αύριο κτλ. Η συγκέντρωση της ροης των σκέψεων  μας κατασκεύαζει τους 'αποκεφαλισμούς' σε πραγματικότητα. Μετά φανερώνεται σαν  σκέψη και γίνεται η παγκόσμια συνείδηση μας μέσα στο ολογραφικό  Μάτριξ.

"Αυτό που πραγματικά θέλουν μόνο, είναι ο έλεγχος της  σκέψης-συνειδησής σου, που ισοδυναμεί με την μη εξελιξή σου"

οι παραπάνω σκέψεις με προβληματίζουν, όχι μόνο εμένα όλους τους  σκεπτόμενους.
όμως ειμαι αισιόδοξος διότι έχοντας επίγνωση του Matrix μπορώ να το πολεμώ  με την δύναμη της ΑΓΑΠΗΣ που είναι θετική ενέργεια.

ετσι έβαλα το θέμα αυτό για να σκεφτούν τα άλλα μέλη του φορουμ και να  επιλέξουν την προτίμηση τους στο δίλλημα 
αρνητική ή θετική ενέργεια;;  αρνητισμός  ή θετική άποψη;;  προσωπικός εγωισμός ή ένωση με το Ολον;;

----------


## DGeorge

Ας με συγχωρήσει η παρέα, αν γίνομαι -ίσως- κουραστικός....... Παρακαλώ θερμά (αν γίνομαι κουραστικός) όλους τους φίλους μέλη, να μου το εκφράσουν ευθέως και ξεκάθαρα!!! ......Και σοβαρολογώ απολύτως!

"Teaching should be such that what is offered is perceived as a valuable gift and not as hard duty. Never regard study as duty but as the enviable opportunity to learn to know the liberating influence of beauty in the realm of the spirit for your own personal joy and to the profit of the community to which your later work belongs."
(Προσπάθεια μετάφρασης εκ μέρους μου):
"Η διδασκαλία (αυτή καθεαυτή) θα πρέπει να είναι τέτοια, ώστε αυτό που προσφέρεται να γίνεται αντιληπτό ως ένα πολύτιμο δώρο και όχι ως ένα βαρύ/δύσκολο/σκληρό καθήκον. Μη συσχετίσετε, ποτέ, τη μελέτη με το καθήκον, αλλά με μία αξιοζήλευτη ευκαιρία να μάθετε - να γνωρίσετε την απελευθερωτική επίδραση της ομορφιάς, στη 'Σφαίρα' του Πνεύματος, για τη δική σας -προσωπική- χαρά και προς όφελος της κοινότητας, στην οποίαν ανήκει το μεταγενέστερο έργο σας."

Το απόφθεγμα αποδίδεται σε *κάποιον* Καθηγητή Albert Einstein! Σ' αυτόν, λοιπόν, τον '*κάποιον Καθηγητή*', εκτός από Καθηγητικές έδρες στα Πανεπιστήμια Pittsburghβ και Princeton, αξιώθηκε και με Βραβείο Nobel 



> ...Στο πρώτο από τα τέσσερα άρθρα έδωσε την εξήγηση του φωτοηλεκτρικού φαινομένου, για την οποία του απονεμήθηκε το βραβείο Νόμπελ το 1921...



 από εδώ!.

Βλέπετε από το απόφθεγμά του, "περί Διδασκαλίας και Μελέτης", πόσο βαθειά μπαίνει στα 'χωράφια' της *Φιλοσοφίας*!!! Βλέπετε πόσο βαθύς γνώστης είναι της Επιστήμης του, συνειδητοποιώντας πλήρως ότι χωρίς την βοήθεια της Φιλοσοφίας δεν υπάρχει πρόοδος σε καμμίαν Επιστήμη.
Η Φιλοσοφία είναι αυτή, η οποία επιτρέπει στον Άνθρωπο, να αφήσει ελεύθερη τη Φαντασία του. Η Φιλοσοφία επιτρέπει στον Άνθρωπο να φανταστεί 'Παραμυθένια Βασίλεια' (Πλάτων -"Κόσμος των Ιδεών") και να προσπαθήσει να πλησιάσει την 'Υπέρτατη' Σοφία.

Παρατηρείστε έναν προς έναν όλες αυτές τις μορφές της Σύγχρονης Επιστήμης. Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα από αυτούς, ήταν χαρακτήρες με μία ολοφάνερη πραότητα ζωγραφισμένη στα πρόσωπά τους.  _Είχαν οι ίδιοι την Συναίσθηση της όποιας Γνώσης τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ Επομένως δεν περίμεναν την αναγνώριση κανενός. Το ενδιαφέρον για την πειραματική απόδειξη των Θεωριών τους, αφορούσε πρωτίστως σε αυτούς - τους ίδιους! Επιθυμούσαν διακαώς να δουν την ''οποια' Θεωρία τους να επαληθεύεται, αλλά και να διαψεύδεται.
Ήταν Σεμνότατοι (ελάχιστοι από αυτούς 'καβάλησαν καλάμι΄)!!.... Έτσι (για παράδειγμα) ο Eimstein δεν αρνήθηκε to 1921 την πρόσκληση από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Princeton.... Φίλοι μου, τον προσ-κάλεσαν εκεί, για να 'δώσει μαθήματα' επάνω στη Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας, σε όλη την Κοινότητα των Πανεπιστημιακών Φυσικών των ΗΠΑ.
Δεν δίστασε, εννοείται, να αναπτύξει αναλυτικότατα τις Θεωρίες του, απέναντι σε Μεγαθήρια-Συναδέλφους του (οι οποίοι και προφανώς θα τον 'έκραζαν' αν έλεγε π@π@ριές - ατεκμηρίωτες). Δεν 'σνομπάρισε' κανέναν, ούτε επιτέθηκε επιδεικτικότατα (π.χ. για θέματα Ορθο-Ανορθογραφίας).

Για να φτάσουμε έτσι και στην περιπτωσάρα του (οπαδού του Πανεπιστημονισμού) κύριου Γκόνου:
*1)* Ως ψαγμένος 'Πανεπιστημονιστής' ίσως θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζει (; ) την Μαθηματική Υφή-Λογική της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας..... Ας γράψει λοιπόν όταν ακούει τον ήχο -φ- με το γράμμα '*φ*', και όπου ακούει τον ήχο - ι - με το γράμμα '*ι*', όπως μας 'απειλεί' κιόλας! Θα καταφέρει λοιπόν στην περίπτωση της λέξης 'αφτί' να εννοεί: (αφτί : το όργανο ακοής), (αυτή : θηλυκή προσωπική αντωνυμία, ονομαστική ή/και αιτιατική πτώση, στον ενικό), ή (αυτοί : αρσενική προσωπική αντωνυμία, ονομαστική πτώση, στον πληθυντικό); Κατάφερε να ελαττώσει το Ελληνικό Λεξιλόγιο κατά δύο λέξεις (από τρεις σε μία). Όποιος επιθυμεί, είναι ελεύθερος να του δώσει συγαρητήρια..... Προσωπικά, παντως, δεν μπορώ!
Θα έπρεπε μάλλον να γνωρίζει επίσης, ότι πλείστες λέξεις μας βασίζουν την ορθογραφία τους σε κάποια "ετυμολογία/προέλευση".... Για παράδειγμα δεν είναι καθόλου συμπτωματική η ίδια ορθογραφία της λέξης "*Οπλίτης*" με τη λέξη "*Πολίτης*". Βλέπετε, τον καιρό της εφεύρεσης της λέξης *Πόλις-Πολίτης* θεωρήθηκε ως αυστηρό προαπαιτούμενο (ώστε να ανακηρυχθεί κάποιος ως *Πολίτης*) να έχει υπηρετήσει 'την Πόλιν' πρώτα ως *Οπλίτης!*
*2)* Ως ψαγμένος 'Πανεπιστημονιστής' ίσως θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζει ότι 'Εμβάθυνση σε κάθε Τομέα της Επιστήμης' σημαίνει αυτομάτως και 'Εγκέφολο με δυνατότητες (ούτε του Einstein, αλλά) κάποιου *Leonardo da Vinci*.
Προσωπικότητες της Επιστήμης, όπως ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραθεοδωρή, o *Wolfgang Pauli*, ο Max Planck, ο Albert Einstein, ο Stephen Hawking, *δεν αναγνωρίστηκαν ποτέ ως Μεγαλοφυίες*!!!!!  ...............Ο Τίτλος αυτός ανήμει σε ελάχιστους στην Παγκόσμια Ιστορία μας, όπως για παράδειγμα στον Leonardo da Vinci[/url]. Άνθρωποι σαν αυτόν διέπρεψαν σε πολλές Επιστήμες (Φυσική, Χημεία, Ιατρική, Βιολογία), -παράλληλα- σε Τέχνες (Βασικά Ζωγραφική), ενώ υπήρξε Μηχανικός, και Εφευρέτης.
Ο Einstein, ο Planck, ο Hawking, ο Pauli, και τα υπόλοιπα αυτά παλληκαρόπουλα, αναγνωρίστηκαν (και αναγνωρίζονται) *ως* *Ιδιοφυίες*!!!!

Προσωπικά πάντως, δεν είμαι Πανεπιστημονιστής.... Ο εγκέφαλός μου δεν προσφέρεται -μάλλον- για κάτι τέτοιο.

Φίλε Σπύρο, Spark, αφού σε ευχαριστήσω θερμά για τα καλά σου λόγια, θα επιθυμούσα -όπως και εδώ 



> Σπύρο, για να μπορέσουμε να συνεχίσουμε την  συζήτηση και για να σιγουρευτούμε ότι μιλάμε για το ίδο πράγμα θα ήθελα  αν μπορούσες να μας πεις πώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι εσύ το "MATRIX", ότι κι αν  είναι αυτό.



 να ζητήσω έναν -έστω στοιχειώδη ορισμό- του όρου 'MATRIX'..... Να υποθέσω, ότι εννοείς την 'Εικονική Πραγματικότητα';

Αφιερωμένο σε 'μένα, στον πρώτον τη Τάξει (φυσικά ΟΧΙ Θεό  :Biggrin: ): "*Ακόμα και οι Θεοί παλεύουν μάταια με τη βλακεία.*" από τον *Friedrich Schiller*.

----------


## Spark

απαντω Γιώργο πως είναι θετική η άποψη σου για τους μεγάλους επιστήμονες και η ανάπτυξη που έκανες παραπάνω για αξιώματα και θεωρήματα.
δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι εννοείς για τον Γκόνο δηλαδή οτι του ξέφυγαν κάποια γράμματα που εσυ τα πρόσεξες και τα έμαθες καλά; μπραβο σου well done!

την άποψη μου για το matrix την έβαλα στο προηγούμενο μηνυμα με χρωμα μοβ -να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι.
για να συνειδητοποιήσει κάποιος το matrix πρεπει να έχει το ερέθισμα ή την αφύπνιση και να ειναι τουλάχιστον φίλος της σοφιας.

θα είναι κάθε ημέρα καλη ημέρα για όποιον αισθάνεται καλά ακόμα και εαν ειναι ασθενής.

το καλο και το κακο συνυπάρχουν μέσα και έξω απο το matrix. η ενέργεια που είναι αρνητική μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε θετική.
το κλίμα (οχι αυτό που έφαγε ο γαϊδαρος) μπορει να γίνει θετικό εαν το θελήσουμε. και αρνητικό θα είναι σε κάποια περίοδο αφού ότι ανεβαίνει κατεβαίνει (όπως οι παλμοί).

----------


## matthew

> Δεν σημαίνει ότι η 'Γενική Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας, είναι σωστή, επειδή την διατύπωσε *κάποιος Albert Einstein!!!!!* Η Θεωρία πρέπει να αποδειχτεί *πειραματικά και μάλιστα επανειλημμένα*!!!!



Κάποτε ένας δημοσιογράφος ρώτησε τον Einstein εάν μπορούσε να αποδείξει πειραματικά τη θεωρία του. Η απάντηση του Einstein ήταν η εξής:
"Δεν υπάρχει αριθμός πειραμάτων που να αποδεικνύει ότι η θεωρία είναι σωστή, αλλά ένα & μοναδικό πείραμα που μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι η θεωρία είναι λάθος, φτάνει & περισσεύει!"
Δηλαδή προέτρεπε τους συναδέλφους του επιστήμονες να προχωρήσουν με διαφορετικό δρόμο & ότι αντί να προσπαθούν να επαληθεύσουν πειραματικά τη θεωρία του, ίσως θα ήταν πιο εύκολο γι' αυτούς να προσπαθήσουν να τη διαψεύσουν πειραματικά! 1 αιώνας πέρασε από τότε που διατύπωσε την θεωρία & αυτό το μοναδικό πείραμα δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμη! Όλα είναι σχετικά!  :Tongue: 
Βασικά ήταν καθαρά θεωρητικός επιστήμονας & σε όλη την επιστημονική καριέρα του είχε κάνει ένα μόνο πείραμα! http://physicsgg.me/2015/01/04/%CF%8...F%85-einstein/

----------


## john_b

> θα είναι κάθε ημέρα καλη ημέρα για όποιον αισθάνεται καλά ακόμα και εαν ειναι ασθενής.



Σε γενικές γραμμές φίλε μου, μια ακόμη μέρα πάνω από το χώμα, είναι μια καλή μέρα.

----------


## matthew

Λίγη τροφή για σκέψη! http://www.scribd.com/doc/20205115/%...1%CF%87%CE%AE#
 :Mr. Green:

----------


## Ακρίτας

" ...Η *υπερπληθώρα πληροφοριών* δημιουργείται όταν ο όγκος των διαθεσίμων πληροφοριών είναι μεγάλος αλλά το κόστος επεξεργασίας του είναι υψηλό.* Οι τεχνικές επιλογής είναι εξαιρετικά πολύτιμες σε αυτή την περίπτωση*..."

Τα  παραπάνω προέρχονται από την οικονομική επιστήμη αλλά νομίζω ότι έχουν  καθολική εφαρμογή. Σκεφθήτε μόνο, αν προσπαθούσαμε να διαπιστώσουμε την  αλήθεια όσων λέχθηκαν εδώ μέσα θα έπρεπε να σπαταλήσουμε ημέρες  ψάχνοντας στις επιστημονικές βιβλιοθήκες. Άρα ψάχνουμε για δευτερεύοντα  ενδεικτικά στοιχεία (και η ορθογραφία είναι ένα ενδεικτικό στοιχείο άν  και όλοι μας έχουμε ορθογραφικά και συντακτικά ολισθήματα).

Για  τον συντάκτη του κειμένου, λοιπον, ο οποίος υπογράφει ως "ΚΟΡΑΞ" το θέμα  δεν είναι η ορθογραφία του, αλλά ότι μέσα στη σκέψη του έχει ένα  χείμαρρο ιδεών που συγχέονται και συμπλέκονται μεταξύ τους πράγμα που  φαίνεται στον γραπτό του λόγο (στον προφορικό θα είναι χειρότερος).  Ενδεικτικά και μόνο θα αναφέρω για τον τίτλο του άρθρου του. Η έκφραση "*άρχισες να γνωρίζεις*" δεν έχει νόημα, όπως ακριβώς δεν έχει νόημα η έκφραση "*τελείωσες να γνωρίζεις*".  Τώρα θα μου πείτε "εντάξει, δεν καταλαβαίνεις τί θέλει να πει"; Ίσως  και να καταλαβαίνω, όμως δεν θα στηρίξω τις απόψεις μου υποθέτοντας τις  υποθέσεις κάποιου άλλου. Εγώ τέλειωσα με αυτόν.

Η περίπτωση του  Δανέζη έχει σαφώς περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον. Η θέση περί πραγματικότητας  του υλικού κόσμου με την οποία αρχίζει τη διάλεξή του προέρχεται απο δυο  θεωρητικά ρεύματα της ψυχολογίας, τον κονστρουκτιβισμό  (konstruktivismus) και τον κοινωνικό  κονστρουξιονισμό  (konstruktionismus sozialer).  Το τί ακριβώς λένε αυτές οι σχετικά  σύγχρονες θεωρίες είναι μεγάλη ιστορία αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές  υποστηρίζουν ότι τα ανθρώπινα όντα δεν έχουν (και δεν είναι δυνατό να  έχουν) άμεση γνώση των πραγμάτων αλλά αντιλαμβάνονται τον κόσμο μέσω  αναπαραστάσεων που δημιουργούν τα ίδια μέσα στο νοητικό - γνωστικό τους  σύστημα. Οι αναπαραστάσεις αυτές δημιουργούνται από την αλληλεπίδραση  του κάθε ανθρώπου με το περιβάλλον αλλά και με τους άλλους ανθρώπους.  Έτσι, ουσιαστικά, αυτό που εμείς αντιλαμβανόμαστε ως "κόσμος" δεν είναι  παρά μια κατασκευή μέσα στο νου μας. *Αλλά η θεωρία μιλάει για την αντίληψη των πραγμάτων και όχι για την ουσία*  τους όπως φυσικά παραλείπει να αναφέρει ο ομιλητής. Παρεπιπτόντως θα  σας πω στο σημείο αυτό, και παρακαλώ να το θυμάστε, ότι τόσο ο Φρόϋντ  όσο και ο Γιούνγκ αποτελούν για την *επιστήμη* της ψυχολογίας παρελθόν. Ένδοξο μεν αλλά *παρελθόν*.  Και υπογραμμίζω τη λέξη "επιστήμη" για να τη διακρίνω απο τις διάφορες  ψευδοεπιστημονικές ιστορίες που αυτοαποκαλούνται "ψυχολογία".

Στη  συνέχεια ο Δανέζης μπλέκει το "MATRIX". Άν δεν κάνω λάθος "matrix"  είναι ο πίνακας στα μαθηματικά (γραμμική άλγεβρα), εδώ όμως ο ομιλητής  εννοεί την ομόνυμη χολυγουντιανή τριλογία (τη γνωστή, με τον Νίο και τον  πράκτορα Σμιθ) όπου υποτίθεται ότι αυτό που οι άνθρωποι αντιλαμβάνονται  ως κόσμο δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά ένα πρόγραμμα ενός υπερυπολογιστή  που ελέγχει τις συνειδήσεις τους ενώ οι ίδιοι είναι απλώς μπαταρίες για  ενέργεια σε ένα κόσμο μηχανών. Για να είμαι τίμιος σας λεω ότι γουστάρω  πολύ αυτές τις ταινίες. Όποτε παίζει "matrix", "άρχοντα των  δαχτυλιδιών", "πειρατές της καραϊβικής" και τα παρόμοια κάθομαι στην  τηλεόραση. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. 

Παρακάτω βάζει το θέμα των  εγκεφαλικών εμφυτευμάτων στο οποίο αναφέρθηκα σε προηγούμενο σχόλιο. Άν  τα προηγούμενα ήταν "μισές αλήθειες" αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρη απόπειρα  εξαπάτησης του ακροατηρίου.

Και μετά μπλέκει και τον Χριστό.  Άποψή μου είναι ότι ζητήματα θρησκείας θα πρέπει να τα αντιμετωπίζουμε  με σεβασμό (αναφέρομαι σε οποιαδήποτε θρησκεία), αλλιώς καλύτερα είναι  να τα αφήνουμε κατά μέρος. Το ότι επικαλείται το όνομα του Χριστού  προκειμένου να υποστηρίξει τις δικές του απόψεις είναι μέγα ολίσθημα.  Σπύρο, προηγουμένως σε ρώτησα τί θεωρείς εσύ "matrix" αλλά η απάντησή  σου ήταν ασαφής. Άν σε ρωτούσα πώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι *εσύ*  την ΠΙΣΤΗ και την ΑΓΑΠΗ θα μπορούσες να απαντήσεις με μεγαλύτερη  σαφήνεια; Προφανώς και σύμφωνα με όσα έγραψα στην αρχή, δεν υπάρχουν  σωστές και λάθος απαντήσεις.

Τελειώνοντας, το υλικό της ομιλίας  του Δανέζη είναι ολίγον από ψυχολογία, ολίγον από νευροεπιστήμες, αρκετό  από φυσική, κάτι από χόλυγουντ, ψήγματα θρησκείας και ηθικής που όλα  μαζί  κάνουν μια σούπα, εύπεπτη μεν αλλά κάπως...άνοστη. Άλλωστε τα ίδια  έχει σερβίρει επανειλημένα και ο μέγας παραμυθάς της Νέας Εποχής Paulo  Coelho. Όσο γι' αυτούς που φοβούνται το matrix η λύση είναι πολύ απλή :  το κουμπάκι σε κάποια γωνία της οθόνης τους.

----------


## DGeorge

> .............δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι εννοείς για τον Γκόνο δηλαδή οτι του ξέφυγαν  κάποια γράμματα που εσυ τα πρόσεξες και τα έμαθες καλά; μπραβο σου well  done!...............







> ....Υ.Γ Γιατί είναι άχτι μου απο το Κατοχικά Νέα, μην φοβάστε το βιβλίο θα περάσει editing πριν βγει για τα ματάκια σας άρα οποιαδήποτε ορθογραφικά λάθη δεν θα σας τα βγάλουν.Βλέπεις φίλε εμένα μου αρέσει να παράγω ιδέα και βαριέμαι τα μάλα όποια άλλη αγγαρεία όπως πχ η διόρθωση ...αυτή θα την αφήσω σε άλλους για να μην χάνω ταχύτητα σκέψης ....με πιάνεις έτσι κολλημένε ορθογραφολαγνε?
> *Μην σε πλακώσω στα ιιιιι και πάθεις ίκτερο*....



Posted by Nikolaos Gonos | 9:09 π.μ. |   Από *εδώ!*.
Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ για τον Γκόνο...Στο απλό κόκκινο διακρίνω απλώς μια κάποια έπαρση (μπορεί να σφάλλω). Στο υπογραμμισμένο κόκκινο αισθάνομαι, πως αρχίζει να γίνεται 'κάπως' επιθετικός!!!.. (Μάλλον δεν σφάλλω)..... ......Μέχρι το σημείο, όπου στο έντονο και υπογραμμισμένο κόκκινο επιχειρεί και κάποια 'μικρή' απειλή!
Για να καταλάβω.... Προκειμένου να με 'στρώσει' -εμένα τον 'ορθογραφολάγνο'- είναι διατεθειμένος να ξεσκίσει το Λεξιλόγειο της Γλώσσας του 'πλακώνοντάς με στα *ιιιιι* ώστε να πάθω -ίσως- και ίκτερο'.
Αν επιθυμεί, έστω και μέσω βιβλίων, να προσφέρει Γνώση, οφείλει να ξεκινήσει με κάποια Σεμνότητα...... Νομίζω!
Είναι -άραγε- ο πεφωτισμένος, ο οποίος -έχοντας πρόβλημα χρόνου (?)- χρειάζεται επειγόντως "ταχύτητα σκέψης"; Είναι διατεθειμένος, προκειμένου να μη χάσει 'ταχύτητα σκέψης', να 'πατήσει επάνω στη Γλώσσα' του, αφήνοντας τυχόν διορθώσεις σε 'υποδεέστερους', οι οποίοι δεν θα μπορούν να φανούν χρήσιμοι και σε κάτι περισσότερο;
Να υποθέσω, ότι ξεκινάει από την πλέον καλοπροαίρετη αφετηρία; Άραγε, τον έχω παρεξηγήσει τόσο πολύ;




> ......."Η πρώτη αλήθεια αναφέρεται στην αποκάλυψη του τι είναι στην ουσία αυτό το οποίο ονομάζουμε αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα, και σε προέκταση τι είναι αυτό το οποίο ονομάζουμε ύλη και αποτελεί το θεό του καταρρέοντος πολιτισμικού ρεύματος.
> Η σύγχρονη επιστημονική σκέψη μέσω της πειραματικής διαδικασίας γνωρίζει πλέον ότι η αισθητή υλική πραγματικότητα αποτελεί μια ψευδαίσθηση της ανθρώπινης φυσιολογίας η οποία δημιουργείται μέσα σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές του εγκεφάλου με την βοήθεια των αισθητηρίων οργάνων μας. *Η Υλική πραγματικότητα δεν είναι παρά ένα matrix"*.........







> ......την άποψη μου για το matrix την έβαλα στο προηγούμενο μηνυμα με χρωμα μοβ -να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι........



Στο υπογραμμισμένο, αναφέρεσαι στην 'αισθητή υλική πραγματικότητα'. Στο έντονο και υπογραμμισμένο, αναφέρεσαι στην υλική πραγματικότητα και στο matrix. Όμως πουθενά δεν ορίζεις τι εννοείς με τον όρο 'matrix'....

Θα μπορούσες -ίσως- να έγραφες: "Ως matrix -κατ' εμένα- ορίζεται (για παράδειγμα) η _σκόπιμη_ διαστρέβλωση της αληθινής πραγματικότητας, με αντικατάστασή της από μία ψευδή, εικονική (?) πραγματικότητα, η οποία μας *επιβάλλεται μέσω των ΜΜΕ*. Επίσης υπάρχει και η περίπτωση matrix, το οποίο -πάλι κατ' εμένα- ορίζεται ως _μη σκόπιμη_ διαστρέβλωση της αληθινής πραγματικότητας, πάλι όμως με αντικατάστασή της από μία ψευδή, εικονική (?) πραγματικότητα, η οποία μας *επιβάλλεται από την συγγενή αδυναμία* των αισθήσεών μας - εγκεφάλων μας να αντιληφθούν την αληθινά πραγματικότητα."

 Αυτό, φίλε Σπύρο, ορίζεται ως -προσπάθεια τουλάχιστον- για ορισμό του όρου 'matrix'. (και πάλι, κατά τη δική μου, προσωπική άποψη)...
Ακόμα και στις ταινίες, αφηνόταν να εννοηθεί, ότι ήταν (κάτι) μια εικονική πραγματικότητα-ψευδαίσθηση, μέρος/αποτέλεσμα ενός λογισμικού, η οποία έκρυβε την 'αληθινή πραγματικότητα' από τους Ανθρώπους.

Πέρασα από καθηγητές, οι οποίοι με έκαναν να δακρύζω, από την προσπάθεια που κατέβαλλαν, προκειμένου να μας προσφέρουν (στους Φοιτητές τους) τη Γνώση, όσο πιο εύπεπτη γινόταν. Έχουν περάσει από τότε ~3,5 δεκαετίες, αλλά μπορώ και τους θυμάμαι έναν προς έναν. Ήταν_ δάσκαλοι_ απλώς _επειδή ήθελαν να είναι!!!!_ Μέχρι και κάποιος (μεγάλος μας Μαθηματικός, o αείμνηστος *Σπύρος Ζερβός*) ο οποίος δεν είχε _ίχνος_ από το χάρισμα της _μεταδοτικότητας_. Όμως είχε πλήρη επίγνωση του γεγονότος αυτού, καθώς και πάάάάάάρα πολλή Αγάπη προς τους Φοιτητές του. Έτσι φρόντιζε να καλύψει την έλλειψη μεταδοτικότητας, με διαρκείς, συχνές-πυκνές επιμορφώσεις (εσωτερικά 'φροντιστήρια' από βοηθούς του), κλπ κλπ.
*Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί ήθελαν όντως να μεταδόσουν γνώση!!!!!!!!!!!*
Δεν βαριόντουσαν, ούτε να διορθώνουν τα λεγόμενα ή/και γραφόμενά τους, ούτε να επαναλαμβάνονται! Τα 'έδιναν όλα' προκειμένου να προωθήσουν τη Γνώση στους 'επόμενους', ή/και στο περιβάλλον τους.

Όμως πέρασα και από καθηγητές, οι οποίοι στο μόνο σημείο, όπου έδιναν βάση, ήταν η 'Βιτρίνα'........ Αυτό, το οποίο τώρα ονομάζεται "Πουλ Μουρ".......

Και οι πρώτοι, και οι δεύτεροι 'έπαιρναν τον ανάλογο μισθό των πεπραγμένων τους'...:
_Οι μεν πρώτοι_ δεν πίστευαν στα μάτια τους βλέποντας (στις ώρες των 'μαθημάτων' τους) τις αίθουσες να πλημμυρίζουν καθώς υπήρχε προσέλευση ακόμα και Φοιτητών από άλλες Σχολές, ή/και Τμήματα, και Έτη. Δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα στις Γραμματείες των Πανεπιστημίων και των Σχολών, καθώς υπήρχαν υπερπληρότητες ακόμα και στα Κεντρικά Αμφιθέατρα των Πανεπιστημίων  :Biggrin: .

_Οι δεύτεροι_, αντιθέτως, έβλεπαν -τελικά- έρημες αίθουσες..... Η τουλάχιστον-αδιαφορία τους είχεν ως αμοιβή: Αδιαφορία!!! (Τι άλλο;;; )

Κινδυνεύω να θεωρηθώ "γραφικός", "πολυλογάς", "κουραστικός"....... Αλλά ας είναι!
Επιθυμώ, να αισθάνομαι, πως έχω γίνει αντιληπτός από το -κατά το δυνατόν- μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των φίλων-μελών της παρέας.

----------


## Spark

> Στο έντονο και υπογραμμισμένο, αναφέρεσαι στην υλική πραγματικότητα και στο matrix. Όμως πουθενά δεν ορίζεις τι εννοείς με τον όρο 'matrix'....
> 
> Θα μπορούσες -ίσως- να έγραφες: "Ως matrix -κατ' εμένα- ορίζεται (για παράδειγμα) η _σκόπιμη_ διαστρέβλωση της αληθινής πραγματικότητας, με αντικατάστασή της από μία ψευδή, εικονική (?) πραγματικότητα, η οποία μας *επιβάλλεται μέσω των ΜΜΕ*. Επίσης υπάρχει και η περίπτωση matrix, το οποίο -πάλι κατ' εμένα- ορίζεται ως _μη σκόπιμη_ διαστρέβλωση της αληθινής πραγματικότητας, πάλι όμως με αντικατάστασή της από μία ψευδή, εικονική (?) πραγματικότητα, η οποία μας *επιβάλλεται από την σχετική αδυναμία* των αισθήσεών μας - εγκεφάλων μας να αντιληφθούν την αληθινά πραγματικότητα."
> 
> Κινδυνεύω να θεωρηθώ "γραφικός", "πολυλογάς", "κουραστικός"....... Αλλά ας είναι!



Εσεις οι δυο Γιωργοι (και ο Ακριτας) ειστε κορυφαίοι σχολιαστές αυτου του θέματος. το ότι γράφετε πολλά και καλά είναι ευχαρίστηση παρα κούραση για εσας. μα και εγω τι νομίζετε πως ήθελα να σας δείξω κάτι που νομίζω πως είναι κακό;
όχι απεναντίας πίστευα πως αυτό το θέμα ειναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και το βιντεο με την ομιλία το Μ.Δανέζη θα άρεσε σε πολλούς.
τώρα που ο Γιώργος Ακρίτας γράφει πως δεν του αρέσει η γεύση της σούπας του Δανέζη, τι να του απαντήσω, πως εμένα μου αρέσει. και εσυ dgeorge γραφεις πως δεν συμφωνείς με τον Δανέζη σε πολλά.
δικαίωμα σας ειναι να μην σας αρέσει αυτή η ομιλία του Δανέζη.

Πιστεύω πως ο Δανέζης δεν κάνει σούπα αλλά με πολύ προσεγμένη παρουσίαση προβάλει επιχειρήματα σχετικά με το θέμα και που μπορουν να πείσουν τους μαθητές/ακροατές του για το ότι η σκεψη δημιουργεί ύλη.

Για τον Γκόνο δεν ξερω αρκετά, δεν τον εχω ακούσει, διαβάζω συχνά τα κατοχικά νεα και πιστεύω πως ο άνθρωπος κάνει μια προσπάθεια αφύπνισης των αναγνωστών. ίσως να μην ειναι καταξιωμένος συγγραφέας εγω πάντως καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει.

εσύ dgeorge που γράφεις τον "ορισμό" του matrix τι με θέλεις εμένα; και εσύ κατάλαβες το νόημα.
ας μην μπουμε σε παιχνίδι των λέξεων, έχετε καταλάβει οι περισσότεροι για τι είδους matrix γινεται λόγος σε αυτό το θέμα.
η όποια σχέση της κινηματογραφικής τριλογίας δεν είναι τυχαία.

ήξερα πως θα υπήρχαν άνθρωποι αρνητικοί όπως φάνηκε στις πρώτες σελίδες, που προσπάθησαν να γελιοποιήσουν ή να απαξιώσουν τον καθηγητή Μ.Δανέζη.
είμαι άνθρωπος θετικός και τους απαντώ πως μου αρέσει ο Μ.Δανέζης και εάν έκαναν ομιλία ταυτόχρονα ο Μ.Δανέζης και ο ΓιώργοςΤαδε θα πήγαινα να ακούσω τον Δανέζη.

και θετική βρήκα την σημερινή ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού στην βουλή, πολύ καλύτερη απο άλλα ακούσματα.

----------


## leosedf

Mag, δεν τον γελοιοποιήσαμε ούτε τον απαξιώσαμε εμείς..

Το κάνει μόνος του... Δημοκρατία έχουμε και μπορεί να λέει τις απόψεις του η τις αερολογίες του η ακόμη και ορθά πράγματα.

----------


## DGeorge

> ...........εσύ dgeorge που γράφεις τον "ορισμό" του matrix τι με θέλεις εμένα; και εσύ κατάλαβες το νόημα..........



Πολλή Καλημέρα (αν και δεν το βλέπω, όπως πάει, και με τις προγνώσεις, που έχουν δοθεί) :Biggrin:  σου, και σε όλη την παρέα!
*1)* *Λυπάμαι πολύ!* Μάλλον απέτυχα, να σου δώσω, να καταλάβεις, ότι ο ορισμός, τον οποίο γράφω είναι ένα παράδειγμα του: "Πώς θα έδινα εγώ τον *-κατ' εμέναν- ορισμό* του 'matrix'"!
*2)* Ο μόνος επίσημος ορισμός του όρου 'matrix' προέρχεται από την Γραμμική Άλγεβρα, και σημαίνει *Πίνακας*. Η κάθε ταινία, της τριλογίας, άφηνε τον κάθε θεατή ελεύθερο, να ορίσει μόνος του "Τι είναι το 'matrix'", που έβλεπε.

Έτσι... Έγραψα, *απλώς ως παράδειγμα*, το "Πως θα διατύπωνα εγώ τον ορισμό του όρου 'matrix', και πάλι, όπως τον αντιλαμβάνομαι *εγώ και μόνον*"! Δεν σημαίνει, λοιπόν, υποχρεωτικά, ότι όπως το ορίζω εγώ, θα έπρεπε να το ορίζεις και εσύ, ή/και όποιος άλλος!.......... Πλην όμως, σε κάποια-παρόμοια γενική μορφή, σου ζητούσα έναν -κατ' εσέναν- ορισμό του ίδιου όρου (όπως τον αντιλαμβάνεσαι εσύ).
Το νόημα των ορισμών κατ' εσέναν, καθ' οιονδήποτε, έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι τους θέτουμε (τους ορισμούς) είτε ως βάσεις, είτε ως στοιχεία, για τον όποιον διάλογο. :Wink:  



> ...........εσύ dgeorge που γράφεις τον "ορισμό" του matrix τι με θέλεις εμένα;......



Γι' αυτό χρειαζόμουν και τον δικόν σου ορισμό.



> ........ας μην μπουμε σε *παιχνίδι των λέξεων*.....



Μα το όλο Θέμα έχει να κάνει με λέξεις!!! Ξεκινάει με την παρουσίαση κάποιας Θεωρίας, η οποία -αναγκαστικά- θα γίνει με την χρήση λέξεων!
Κατόπιν δημιουργείται ένας διάλογος, όπου και πάλι -αναγκαστικά- τον κυρίαρχο ρόλο έχουν οι λέξεις. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα -απολύτως- *παιχνίδι* λέξεων!!! Απλώς... Όταν αναφέρεται κάποιος σε θέματα Θετικών Επιστημών, οφείλει να γίνεται όσο περισσότερο σαφής γίνεται. Και η Ελληνική Γλώσσα, ευτυχώς, ακόμα, διαθέτει αρκετά τεράστιο Λεξιλόγειο, ώστε ο οποιοσδήποτε ομιλεί/γράφει να μπορεί να γίνεται -κατά το δυνατόν- πλέον σαφής. Γι' αυτό η φράση 'Αστοχία' δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στη θέση της λέξης 'Αριστούργημα'! Έχουν σαφέστατα διαφορετικές έννοιες!! Αν ο Χ-κριτικός χαρακτήριζε τον Παρθενώνα, ως 'Καλλιτεχνική Αστοχία', ή ως 'Αρχιτεκτονική Αστοχία', ενώ επιθυμούσε να τον χαρακτηρίσει ως 'Αριστούργημα', θα δημιουργούσε μάλλον σύγχυση σε όποιον τον άκουγε, ή/και τον διάβαζε (τον Χ-κριτικό).
Βλέπεις λοιπόν, ότι δεν πρόκειται περί *παιχνιδιού* λέξεων.

Απλές προσεγγίσεις και ασαφείς ορισμούς άφηνε να πλανώνται στα βιβλία (και στις ταινίες) του ο Erich von Daeniken. Η θεωρία του στηρίχτηκε αποκλειστικά σε ενδείξεις! Ήταν πάρα πολλές... Τις παρουσίαζε-πλασσάριζε με μεγάλη επιδεξιότητα... Αλλά δεν είχε και κάποιον τρόπο, ώστε να τις αποδείξει.
Οι επικρίσεις, τις οποίες δέχτηκε ως καταιγίδα, αφορούσαν κυρίως στο γεγονός, ότι τις όποιες σημαντικές-πάρα πολλές ενδείξεις του, τις παρουσίαζε ως αποδείξεις. Δυστυχώς δε, δεν υπήρξε και πολλή αφελής αθωότητα πίσω από την 'παρεξήγηση' [ενδείξεις-απόδείξεις]!!!! Προτάσσοντας τον ισχυρότατον όρον "Αποδείξεις" τα Βιβλία του (στην αρχή) και οι Ταινίες του (κατόπιν) 'πουλούσαν σαν τα κουλούρια'. Αυτό δε, είχεν ως αποτέλεσμα το γεγονός ότι ο ενλόγω κύριος απέκτησεν αμύθητη περιουσία από το 'Τίποτα', και από (ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτες) αποδείξεις.

Το γεγονός ότι επικρίνω το -συγκεκριμένα- λεγόμενα του κυρίου Δανέζη, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν τον σέβομαι! Ακριβώς για τον λόγον αυτόν, οφείλω να θεμελιώσω-τεκμηριώσω, όσο γίνεται καλύτερα και περισσότερο, τις όποιες αντιρρήσεις μου. (Επομένως και -αναγκαστικά- γίνομαι αναλυτικός..)




> .........Πιστεύω πως ο Δανέζης δεν κάνει σούπα αλλά με πολύ προσεγμένη παρουσίαση  προβάλει επιχειρήματα σχετικά με το θέμα και που μπορουν να πείσουν  τους μαθητές/ακροατές του για το ότι η σκεψη δημιουργεί ύλη.....



Ξεκινάς την φράση σου με μία λέξη-κλειδί: "Πιστεύω". Το ρήμα (λέξη) αυτό, συνειρμικά, οδηγεί στον Χώρο της *'Πίστης'*.



> .....Εννοείται, ότι εξαιρείται, ο,τιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με θέματα *'Πίστης*', σε οποιονδήποτε βαθμό, και οποιοδήποτε πεδίο!



Ο Χώρος της όποιας Πίστης είναι καθαρά Δογματικός και συνεπώς *η* *Πίστη* σε ο,τιδήποτε-οποιονδήποτε δεν οφείλει οιανδήποτε απόδειξη!

----------


## Spark

εαν ειναι το παιχνιδι σου να με ρωτας το νόημα, την ερμηνεία για καθε λεξη που γράφω τότε να παίξεις και εσυ στο δικο μου παιχνίδι. πραγματικά ειναι η λέξη-κλειδί: πιστεύω, διοτι δίχως πίστη δεν θα συνεχίσω την συζήτηση.

αυτο είναι που προσφέρω
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55029

επειδη τα χρωματιστα χάπια μπορεί να έχουν παρενέργειες και για κάποιους λόγους να έχεις προτίμηση σε χρώμα
η επιλογή που θέτω είναι η εξής:

Α) το πιάτο έχει τηγανιτά κολοκυθάκια. τρως απο αυτό το πιάτο και συνεχίζει η συζήτηση μας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55030

Β) το άλλο πιάτο έχει κολοκυθάκια φρέσκα (βλεπε σελιδα 3). τρως απο αυτό το πιάτο και δεν γράφω για εσένα, σε βάζω στη λίστα αγνόησης για να μην διαβάζω τα δικα σου

----------


## leosedf

Mag τα κολοκύθια και τα χαπάκια μάλλον εσύ τα τρως και νομίζεις ότι είσαι μέσα στο matrix. :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Τέλος πάντων συνεχίστε το θέμα. Αρκεί να μη γίνουμε σαν καμιά παραφυσική σελίδα με απίστευτες πληροφορίες για τα πράματα αυτά και μας την πέσει κανένα FBI και ρωτήσει "που τα ξέρεις εσύ αυτά? τα είχαμε κρυφά"

----------


## Ακρίτας

Σπύρο, αν σου ζητάμε συνέχεια να μας εξηγήσεις τί εννοείς είναι γιατί προκειμένου να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα κοινό πεδίο συννενόησης. Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. Αλλιώς θα καταλήξουμε σε διάλογο κωφών ή θα το γυρίσουμε σε κηπουρική και μαγειρική. Μέχρι τώρα μας έχεις παραπέμψει σε δυο πρόσωπα, τον Δανέζη και το Γκόνο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι κανείς τους εδώ μέσα για να πάρει μέρος στον διάλογο. Εμείς μιλάμε με σένα και με όσους συμμερίζονται την άποψη και τις ιδέες σου. Αλλά δεν μας έχεις εξηγήσει με κάπως περισσότερη λεπτομέρεια ποιές είναι αυτές οι ιδέες ούτε μας έχεις δώσει κάποια άλλη παραπομπή. Δυο - τρεις φράσεις δεν αρκούν.

----------


## SV1JRT

......Είστε όμως και οι δύο οι Γιώργηδες (Ακρίτας - DGeorge) άλλο πράγμα !!
Αφου βλέπετε οτι το μυαλό του Spark είναι σαν το καλό αυγολέμονο, ΓΙΑΤΙ την τραβάτε την συζήτηση ?? 
.
 :Boo hoo!:  .....  :d'oh!: ...!!!


.

----------


## Spark

σε αυτο το μηνυμα εκανα ανάπτυξη του σκεπτικού μου που δεν είναι 5-6 λέξεις

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79585&page=4&p=692106&viewfull=1#  post692106

και σε αυτο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post692331

θετω τους όρους για να συζητήσω.
αυτή την εβδομάδα θα καλέσω μερικούς φίλους μέλη αυτης της ιστοσελίδας να έρθουν να φάνε, να πιούνε μαζί μου, και να συζητήσουμε ότι τους ενδιαφέρει.
εννοείται πως αυτοι δεν έχουν αρνητική ενέργεια και προτιμούν τα τηγανιτα κολοκυθάκια.
η πρόσκληση με προσωπικό μηνυμα στο κεντρο της Αθήνας.

----------


## DGeorge

> ......Είστε όμως και οι δύο οι Γιώργηδες (Ακρίτας - DGeorge) άλλο πράγμα !!
> Αφου βλέπετε οτι το μυαλό του Spark είναι σαν το καλό αυγολέμονο, ΓΙΑΤΙ την τραβάτε την συζήτηση ?? 
> .
>  ..... ...!!! .



Φίλε Σωτήρη, Πολλή Καλημέρα και σε σένα. Την οποιαδήποτε στιγμή, όπου θα κρίνεις το μυαλό κάποιου με τον οποίο συνδιαλέγεσαι ως (καλό αυγολέμονο) -(υποθέτω όχι και τόσο κολακευτικό σχόλιο)- έχε τον νου σου σε εγρήγορση... Μπορεί να βρεθείς πιο κάτω από αυτό το μυαλό, -απλώς και μόνον- επειδή το υποτίμησες!
Επειδή δεν συμφωνούμε με τον Σπύρο (Spark) στις απόψεις μας, ως προς τον κ. Μ. Δανέζη, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τον θεωρώ υποδεέστερό μου (διανοητικά), ή ο,τιδήποτε τέτοιο.
Ακόμα και με Επιστημονική Φαντασία να 'παίζει' ο κ. Δανέζης, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η σκέψη/ιδέα "Ύλη από Σκέψη" δεν θα γίνη κάποτε εφικτή (αν δεν έχει γίνει ήδη σε κάποιο 'περίεργο' εργαστήριο).

Η διάσημη Κβαντομηχανική δείχνει να κυριαρχεί ολοένα και περισσότερο, με διαρκώς νεώτερα αποτελέσματα, αποδείξεις, αλλά και προϊόντα της. Κάτι ανάλογο συμβαίνει και με την Γενική Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας. Μολονότι δε δείχνουν και οι δύο Θεωρίες ως (πέρα ως πέρα) σωστές, προς το παρόν η Κβαντομηχανική δείχνει να ισχύει μόνο σε όσα αφορούν στον 'Υποατομικό κόσμο', ενώ αντίθετα η Γενική Σχετικότητα δείχνει να ισχύει μόνο σε όσα αφορούν στο διάστημα.
Προς το παρόν, η μία Θεωρία δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει φαινόμενα, που συμβαίνουν στον 'κόσμο' της άλλης.

Επίσης.... Υπάρχουν (μέχρι στιγμής) _πέντε_ Θεμελιώδεις Δυνάμεις της Φύσης, που έχουν εντοπιστεί και εξετάζονται από τους Φυσικούς: Η Ηλεκτρική δύναμη, η Μαγνητική δύναμη, η Ασθενής Πυρηνική δύναμη, η Ισχυρή Πυρηνική δύναμη, και η Βαρυτική δύναμη. Η Ηλεκτρική και η Μαγνητική δύναμη (έγινε εφικτό και) εκφράστηκαν ταυτόχρονα από τις Εξισώσεις του Maxwell, ως ενοποιημένος -πλέον- *Ηλεκτρομαγνητισμός*. Σχεδιάζονται και διεξάγονται συχνά και πρωτότυπα πειράματα, καθώς υπάρχει -σχεδόν βεβαιότητα- ότι θα γίνει -κάποτε- εφικτό, από ένα σύνολο εξισώσεων να εκφράζονται και οι _πέντε_ Θεμελιώδεις Δυνάμεις της Φύσης..... Ακριβώς όπως έγινε με τον Ηλεκτρομαγνητισμό.

Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος, ότι σε κάποια 'περίεργα' εργαστήρια, (στη Γη, αλλά και σε τροχιά) διεξάγονται αρκετά εντατικά πειράματα επάνω σε ιδέες (αν όχι ίδιες - τουλάχιστον) ανάλογες με αυτές του κ. Δανέζη.

Η ιδέα του Ι. Βερν για ταξίδι προς τη Σελήνη ήταν, και αποδείχτηκε, πέρα ως πέρα σωστή (ως ιδέα). Η προφανής έλλειψη γνώσεων Σύγχρονης Πυραυλικής Τεχνολογίας, Διαστημικής Τεχνολογίας κλπ κλπ, ανάγκασε την παρουσίαση της Ιδέας να φθάσει μέχρι το 'παραμύθι'.

Αυτό όμως δεν σήμαινε, ότι όσοι πίστευαν στο Ταξίδι Γη-Σελήνη (και πίσω) είχαν μυαλό σαν το καλό αυγολέμονο. :Wink: 
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________

Από την άλλη όμως πλευρά, και ο Βερν δεν έγραψε για μία "αποδεδειγμένη Θεωρία"! :Wink: 
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________

Βλέπετε.... Ο Σεβασμός είναι κάτι που κερδίζεται..... Δεν επιβάλλεται! (Ο Φόβος και ο Τρόμος επιβάλλονται!!! )
Όποιος, λοιπόν, ζητεί/απαιτεί Σεβασμό, οφείλει -πρώτα ο ίδιος- να τον αποδίδει προς όλους.
...Και αυτό -υποθέτω ότι- ισχύει για όλους μας, σε όλον τον κόσμο!......... Μάλλον!

----------


## leosedf

Τι είναι το μάτριξ.

----------

DGeorge (12-02-15)

----------


## Spark

Το παραπάνω ποστ έχει θετική ενέργεια, αρέσει και σε εμένα.
και περισσότερα για το ματριξ

Οι άνθρωποι ζουμε σαν φυλακισμένοι μέσα σε  παραισθήσεις και αυταπάτες και δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίσουμε την αλήθεια γιατί μας  εμποδίζουν τα δεσμά των αισθήσεων αλλά και τα δεσμά των εξουσιαστών, που  χειραγωγούν τις αισθήσεις μας ώστε να αντιλαμβανόμαστε μόνο την πραγματικότητα  οπως την καθορίζουν εκείνοι.

Οι αυταπάτες μας που δημιουργούνται από τον  εγωκεντρισμό, την επιθυμία για απόκτηση και εξουσία, τον ατομικισμό, την  αδιαφορία για τους άλλους, την προσκόλληση μόνο στις σωματικές μας ανάγκες και  σε αυτές που μας προστάζει η αυτοϊκανοποίηση του εαυτούλη μας, η υπακοή σε αυτό  που μας παρουσιάζουν ως πραγματικό και ως την μοναδική μας επιλογη για  ζωη.
Για να γνωρίσουμε την αληθεια, πρεπει να αποτινάξουμε τα δεσμά των  αισθήσεων αλλά και τα δεσμά των ποικίλων εξουσιαστών, που αφήνουν να αντιλαμβανόμαστε αυτά που παρουσιάζουν.

Ερχεται η στιγμή, που κάποιοι  δεσμώτες, καταφέρνουν να απαλλαγούν απ την επιρροή των αισθήσεων και των  δογμάτων, να γνωρίσουν την αλήθεια, βασιζόμενοι στις αποδείξεις που τους  παρέχει μόνο η καθαρή σκέψη.

Το matrix ειναι μια εικονική πραγματικότητα που  δημιουργήθηκε και συντηρείται απο τεχνοκράτες προκειμένου να υποτάξει και  να εκμεταλλευτεί τον ανίδεο ανθρώπινο πληθυσμό ως πηγή ενέργειας.
κάποιοι βλέπουν ανθρώπους ως κατώτερα όντα που  αυτοί με την ανωτερότητα τους θα τους απομιζούν την ζωτική  ενέργεια.
ειναι αυτοί που παίρνουν τον ρόλο του πρακτορα σμιθ  ή των πρακτορων της τρόικα.

Απέναντι τους εχουν τους ελευθερους έλληνες που δεν  δέχονται πως ειναι πρόβατα και σαν έλληνες πολεμιστές προτιμούν τον θάνατο απο  την σκλαβια.

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλησπέρα Σπύρο,
Κατ αρχήν να πω ότι σε βρίσκω πολύ συμπαθή σαν άτομο.
Διακρίνω όμως μια εμμονή με το "Matrix". Καταλαβαίνεις ελπίζω ότι το matrix δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από μια επιτυχημένη κινηματογραφική σειρά. Δεν υπάρχει καμία σχέση της ταινίας με την πραγματικότητα, όπως δεν έχει καμία ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Η κοινωνική κατάσταση που βρισκόμαστε είναι δημιούργημα και καταδίκη των ανθρώπων και μόνο. Κανείς δεν μας έχει επιβάλει την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση.
 Ολα τα λάθη είναι δικά μας και όσο πιο γρήγορα αντιληφθούμε ότι εμείς είμαστε οι μόνοι υπεύθυνου για την κατάσταση μας, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα την αντιμετοπίσουμε και θα βρούμε την λύση. Αλλιώς θα περιμένουμε εσαεί τον "Σωτήρα" να μας σώσει....

.

----------

Dragonborn (12-02-15)

----------


## Spark

μπορειτε να δειτε εδω
https://www.google.gr/maps/d/u/0/vie...Rg&usp=sharing

τις πόλεις/περιοχες στον κόσμο που οι άνθρωποι με θετικη ενέργεια πολεμουν τους πράκτορες της λιτότητας ή τους πρακτορες σμιθ απο το ματριξ.
αφου βρήκατε τον ορισμο του ματριξ  ποστ #55
μπορειτε και εσεις *να αλλάξετε την αρνητική ενέργεια σε θετική ενέργεια*

----------


## Spark

+++
Νέο ραντεβού δίνει η πρωτοβουλία «Ανάσα Αξιοπρέπειας», σήμερα την  Κυριακή 15 Φεβρουαρίου στις 16.00 στο Σύνταγμα, αλλά και σε όλες τις  πόλεις της χώρας, ενώ συγκεντρώσεις οργανώνονται και στο εξωτερικό, από  ομάδες πρωτοβουλίας, που συμπαρίστανται στο αίτημα της Ελλάδας, να  ακυρωθεί η συνταγή της λιτότητας και να υπάρξει συμφωνία με κύριο  στοιχείο την ανάπτυξη.

Παρόμοια συγκέντρωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στη Θεσσαλονίκη, το Βόλο, την Πάτρα, αλλά και σε άλλες περιοχές της χώρας.

 Πόλεις που θα σταθούν στο πλευρό της Ελλάδας ενδεικτικά είναι οι  Λονδίνο, Παρίσι, Νάντη, Νιμ, Βρυξέλλες, Αμστερνταμ, Βελιγράδι, Βιέννη,  Στοκχόλμη, Γκέτεμποργκ, Κοπεγχάγη, Ααρχους, Οντένσε,Κατάνια,Λισαβόνα,  Πόρτο, Μπράγκα, Φάρο, Βιζέου, Ρίγα, Σόφια,Λευκωσία,Λουξεμβούργο,  Ουάσινγκτον.

 Αντίστοιχες εκδηλώσεις έχουν προγραμματιστεί και τη Δευτέρα ώρα Eurogroup, στις Ζυρίχη,Ελσίνκι, Σίδνεϊ.

----------


## leosedf

Να μην ξεχάσουμε και το θέμα με τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις όπου να ναι.

----------


## Spark

*Δεν είναι ο κόσμος που σε απογοητεύει,  είναι οι δικές σου προσδοκίες γι'αυτόν...* 


Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι αισθάνονται πληγωμένοι,  απογοητευμένοι και προδομένοι από την κοινωνία, τους συνανθρώπους τους, τον  κόσμο, αυτό όμως δεν είναι αλήθεια, είναι μια παραμόρφωση..
Οι άνθρωποι  αυτοί είναι πληγωμένοι από τις δικές τους προσδοκίες για τον κόσμο και όχι  από αυτόν.

Οτιδήποτε κι αν συμβαίνει στον κόσμο είναι αληθινό,  
 αυτό όμως που οι άνθρωποι σκέφτονται ότι θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει  στον κόσμο δεν είναι αληθινό.
δεν απογοητεύεσαι δηλαδή από τον κόσμο αλλά  από τις δικές σου προβολές γι αυτόν.
στην απόσταση που  δημιουργείται μέσα στο μυαλό σου ανάμεσα σε «αυτό που είναι» και αυτό «που θα  έπρεπε να είναι» δημιουργείται η σύγκρουση.

Γνωρίζεις για παράδειγμα έναν  άνθρωπο και λες « Τι υπέροχος άνθρωπος!»
Και μετά από λίγο καιρό λες « Μα  πόσο ανόητος, πόσο διεφθαρμένος άνθρωπος ήταν!»
«αγαπάς» κάποιον γι αυτό που  νομίζεις ότι είναι, για την εικόνα που εσύ έχεις φτιάξει γι  αυτόν.
Νομίζεις ότι ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος άλλαξε ξαφνικά??
Ήταν οι  δικές σου προσδοκίες και προβολές γι αυτόν που σε απογοήτευσαν, όχι αυτός ο  ίδιος.

Άρα, αυτό που έχει πραγματική αξία να παρατηρήσουμε είναι ο τρόπος  που βλέπουμε τον κόσμο και τους άλλους.
και αυτός ο τρόπος καθορίζεται από  τις αξίες μας και όσα έχουμε μάθει.
Από το τι πραγματικά γνωρίζουμε για τον  κόσμο και τους άλλους.
Οι αξίες μας διαμορφώνονται κυρίως μέσα στο περιβάλλον  που ζούμε.
Αν ζούμε σ ένα κόσμο εχθρικό και ανασφαλή, έναν κόσμο  ανταγωνιστικό και βίαιο οι αξίες μας θα έχουν διαμορφωθεί ανάλογα.
το ίδιο  και οι προσδοκίες και οι προβολές μας για τον κόσμο αυτό.

Υπάρχουν  χιλιάδες θεωρίες σχετικές με το πώς θα έπρεπε να είναι ο κόσμος μα όλες αυτές οι  θεωρίες δεν έχουν λύσει ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα ουσιαστικά.
Οι άνθρωποι συνήθως  ακολουθούν αυτές τις θεωρίες και χάνονται, χάνουν τον «στόχο»  τους.
Ακολουθούν γοητευμένοι τη θεωρία της Μη Βίας και της ειρήνης για  παράδειγμα, εξακολουθώντας να είναι βίαιοι στη ζωή τους.

Όταν ένας  συνάνθρωπός σου πεινάει δεν έχει καμία αξία να του περιγράφεις πως είναι ένα  πιάτο με φαγητό.

*Η κοινωνία μας δεν είναι προσανατολισμένη στο να λύνει  προβλήματα.
Η κοινωνία μας κινείται με βάση ένα πολύ περιορισμένο  κίνητρο, το προσωπικό όφελος, το κέρδος
και με ένα τέτοιο κίνητρο, μια  τέτοια ψεύτικη αξία δεν θα λύσει ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα.
Είναι ανοησία να  πιστεύει κανείς ότι μπορεί το μέρος να ευτυχεί όταν το όλον δυστυχεί.
*
Όλα  είναι ένα στον κόσμο μας και καλό θα ήτανε να το επανεξετάσουμε σοβαρά αυτό αν  πραγματικά ενδιαφερόμαστε να αλλάξει ριζικά εικόνα αυτός ο κόσμος.
Για να  λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα χρειάζεσαι να έχεις τη μέθοδο και τα «εργαλεία» να το  κάνεις.

Ο κόσμος μας σήμερα, μας δίνει ένα πλήθος από εναλλακτικούς  τρόπους και μεθόδους για να λύσουμε τα προβλήματά μας, οι γνώσεις μας γι αυτόν  και τα «εργαλεία» που διαθέτουμε είναι εξαιρετικά.
Το βιοτικό επίπεδο όλων  των ανθρώπων της γης θα μπορούσε να είναι πολύ υψηλό.
Και τούτο δεν είναι μια  ακόμα προσδοκία ή προβολή γιατί βασίζεται σε πραγματικά και υπαρκτά  δεδομένα.
Δυστυχώς όμως, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, ο κόσμος μας δεν είναι  προσανατολισμένος στο να λύνει προβλήματα.
Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι  αποφασισμένοι βαθειά και ριζικά να αλλάξουν.
Όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί τρόποι, οι  γνώσεις μας και τα «εργαλεία» που διαθέτουμε σήμερα σπαταλούνται για τα  περιορισμένα οφέλη της παγκόσμιας ολιγαρχίας που εξουσιάζει τον κόσμο  μας.
Ένας άλλος, πιο δίκαιος και ασφαλής κόσμος, υπάρχει μονάχα στις  προσδοκίες και τα όνειρά τους και με αυτό τον τρόπο τίποτα δεν αλλάζει  ουσιαστικά!!
Κανείς δεν ξέρει πραγματικά το πόσο ακόμα χρειάζονται οι  άνθρωποι να δυστυχήσουν και να υποφέρουν για να αποφασίσουν να αλλάξουν  ριζικά.

Υ.Γ. Το κείμενο αποτελεί ελεύθερη μετάφραση και ανάπτυξη από  σκέψεις του Jacque Fresco
Τάσος Πετρίδης - Πανγαία β Venus  Project

----------


## Ακρίτας

> *....* Jacque Fresco
> Τάσος Πετρίδης - Πανγαία β Venus  Project




http://www.impantokratoros.gr/zeitgeist.el.aspx

----------


## Spark

Αυτό είναι θέμα φιλοσοφίας και εσωτερικών αναζητήσεων, ευπρόσδεκτες  είναι οι απόψεις με θετική ενέργεια αλλά και οι απόψεις με αρνητική  ενέργεια.

Για τον Jasque Fresco που πιστεύω πως είναι σεβαστός  διανοούμενος μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδω
http://www.in2life.gr/features/faces...zeitgeist.html

 και σε πολλά αλλα αποτελεσματα με αναζήτηση στο δίκτυο.

Διάβασα  την θεση της μονης παντοκράτορος και είδα για ακόμα μια φορά πως η εκκλησία  χαρακτηρίζει νεοφανείς αιρέσεις  όποια ιδέα δεν ταιριάζει με τις χριστιανικές  ιδέες. αυτό κάνουν βέβαια για να προστατέψουν τους ανθρώπους απο  την  νεοεποχίτικη διανόηση...
 "με συνομωσιολογικό πνεύμα, τέτοιο κίνημα είναι και  το Zeitgeist, και αυτό που σκοπεύει να κάνει το παρόν κείμενο είναι να δείξει  ότι και αυτό, όπως και τόσα άλλα κινείται στους γνωστούς χώρους των  αποκρυφιστικών ιδεών της θεοσοφίας-μασονισμού."
http://www.impantokratoros.gr/airese...rhkeia.el.aspx


+
Πηρα ενα μήνυμα απο το μελος παπασουζας που έγραφε πως του αρέσει  αυτο το θέμα και για κάποιους λόγους το συνδέει με την "ελευθερη ενεργεια". Δεν  μπορεσα να απαντήσω στον παπασζα διοτι τα εισερχόμενα του εχουν γεμίσει, ας  σβήσει παλαια μηνύματα και ακόμα καλύτερα να γράψει εδω, στο θέμα που του  αρέσει, την άποψη του.

Με έκανε να σκεφτώ πως ο τίτλος αυτου του θέματος  μπορεί να ερμηνευτει με πολλους τρόπους.
Βασικά ο τίτλος είναι 2 αντίθετοι  χαρακτηρισμοί επίθετα (θετική-αρνητική) και την ουσία της ενέργειας.

Είναι αρκετά τα επίθετα που προσδίδουν οι άνθρωποι στην ενέργεια και το  κάνουν με σκοπό να καθορίσουν την ενέργεια ετσι όπως νομίζουν πως είναι.  Χαρακτηρισμοί όπως "ελεύθερη" και "δωρεάν" εμένα μου ακούγονται  περίεργοι.
Ισως είναι που αυτοί οι χαρακτηρισμοί προκαλούν αντιδράσεις σε  κάποιους. Πιο καλό μου φαίνεται
*το όλον της ενέργειας που αποτελείται απο θετική  και αρνητική ενέργεια*. 

Εαν είναι ελεύθερη ή κατευθυνόμενη, δωρεάν ή με πληρωμή  είναι και αυτό ενδιαφέρον.

Οι ορισμοί ειναι χρήσιμοι αλλά εαν σκεφτούμε  πόσο μικροί είναι οι άνθρωποι σε σχέση με το ηλιακό μας σύστημα (που είναι πιο  γνωριμο απο το σύμπαν), τότε θα έπρεπε να δεχτούμε το ελάχιστο της γνώσης που  μπορούμε να κατέχουμε γενικά.
δηλαδή πόση είναι η γνώση που διαθέτει ο  εγκέφαλος του ανθρώπου με τα βιβλία του και το δίκτυο; είναι μεγάλη; είναι  μικρή;

Ο ήλιος μας είναι ένα από τα 100 δισεκατομμύρια αστέρια στο  γαλαξία μας. Ο γαλαξίας μας είναι ένας από τους δισεκατομμύρια γαλαξίες στο  σύμπαν. Θα ήταν πολύ τολμηρό να υποθέσουμε ότι είμαστε τα μόνα έμβια όντα σ'  αυτήν την τεράστια απεραντοσύνη.
Wernher von Braun,1912-1977,Γερμανός  φυσικός

Το σύμπαν μοιάζει σαν ένα χρηματοκιβώτιο με συνδυασμό, με τη  διαφορά ότι ο συνδυασμός βρίσκεται κλειδωμένος στο χρηματοκιβώτιο.
Peter De  Vries,1910-1993,Αμερικανός συγγραφέας

Αν θες κάτι με όλη σου την ψυχή, το  σύμπαν θα συνωμοτήσει για να σε βοηθήσει να το πετύχεις.
δεν το (πρωτο)είπε ο  Κοέλο.

Να δεις τον Κόσμο σε έναν κόκκο άμμου,
και τον Ουρανό σ' ένα  αγριολούλουδο,
να κρατήσεις το Άπειρο στην παλάμη σου
και την Αιωνιότητα  σε μια ώρα.
William Blake,1757-1827,Άγγλος ποιητής και ζωγράφος

----------


## Spark

οταν έκανα αυτο το θεμα έβαλα ταγκ "προβληματισμοι" για να δείξω σε άλλους ανθρώπους  πως σκέφτομαι και να δείξω πως σκέφτονται οι θετικοί ανθρωποι.

*και θα ήθελα να αναπτύξω το θέμα στην διάσταση  της σωματικής και ψυχικής υγείας των ανθρώπων διοτι ειναι
αρνητική ενέργεια που τους επιρρεάζει να φέρνονται  άσχημα και μπορούμε με σκέψη και δράση να την αλλάξουμε σε θετική ενέργεια.*

 Αυτός ειναι ο στόχος του θέματος που ξεκίνησε ως  προβληματισμοί και θα ήθελα να συνεχιστεί με ανθρώπινες ιστορίες που αφορούν  τους πολίτες. 
τα θέματα που αφορούν τους πολίτες πρέπει να  ξεχωρίζουν απο τα θεματα με συζητήσεις πολιτικής της  όποιας κυβέρνησης.

----------


## Spark

διάβασα αυτό και μου άρεσε, βρίσκω πως είναι μήνυμα θετικής ενέργειας που πιθανόν να βοηθήσει κάποιους, το βάζω εδώ για ενημέρωση.

"Tα οικονομικά προβλήματα που όλοι  αντιμετωπίζουμε λόγω της κρίσης, οι υποχρεώσεις και η πίεση της  καθημερινότητας έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα όλο και περισσότεροι άνθρωποι να  εμφανίζουν συμπτώματα κατάθλιψης. 

Μία τελευταία λύση αποτελούν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά με τις γνωστές τους  παρενέργειες. Μπορούμε όμως να δοκιμάσουμε ένα φυσικό τρόπο για να  βελτιώσουμε τη διάθεση μας και να μην είμαστε μόνιμα λυπημένοι. Σύμφωνα με διάφορες επιστημονικές έρευνες , δύο χούφτες κάσιους  λειτουργούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο που δρα μια συνταγογραφούμενη δόση  αντικαταθλιπτικού Prozac.
 Τα κάσιους περιέχουν μεγάλη ποσότητα ενός αμινοξέος , της  L-τρυπτοφάνης , μίας ουσίας που μετατρέπεται σε σεροτονίνη στον εγκέφαλό  μας , ενός σημαντικότατου νευροδιαβιβαστή που έχει να κάνει με το  αίσθημα χαράς.

 Άλλα σημαντικά οφέλη των καρπών κάσιους είναι : Μείωση αρτηριακής  πίεσης , πρόληψη καρκίνου, υγιή οστά και νεύρα ,γρήγορη πέψη, αποτροπή  χολολιθίασης, υγιή καρδιά, ευχάριστο ύπνο , υγιή ούλα και δόντια καθώς  και ότι έχουν υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε βιταμίνες και αντί β οξειδωτικά.

Ένα μειονέκτημα είναι ότι τα κάσιους κρύβουν στον καρπό τους πολλά λιπαρά β Μια χούφτα (30 γρ.) κάσιους αποδίδει 165 θερμίδες. Αν θέλετε λοιπόν να αδυνατίσετε δεν είναι το καλύτερο σνακ αλλά τα οφέλη είναι πολλά για την πνευματική μας υγεία."

πηγη

----------


## SV1JRT

.....Μην πιστεύεις οτι σκουπίδι διαβάζεις στο internet. Αν ήταν τόσο απλό, ΔΕΝ θα υπήρχε το prozac και τα άλλα αντικαταθληπτικά φάρμακα. *ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ, ΜΗΝ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣΟΦΙΑ.* Αν κάποιος έχει έστω και την υποψία ότι αντιμετοπίζει κατάθλιψη, πρέπει ΑΜΕΣΩΣ να δει γιατρό. Η κατάθλιψη είναι ΣΟΒΑΡΗ πάθηση και δεν είναι τόπος για γιατροσόφια !!!


.

----------


## jimnaf

Σωτήρη διαφωνώ στο θέμα των γιατρών.

Η κατάθλιψη είναι μια  πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σοβαρή πάθηση η ρίζα της οποίας βρίσκεται στον τρόπο ζωής 
που  έντεχνα μας έχουν επιβάλει.

Μελέτησαν καλά τον άνθρωπο, μελέτησαν την αντίδραση του , μελέτησαν κάθε πιθανή σκέψη που 
θα μπορούσε να κάνει.

Πριν 40 με 50 χρόνια  δεν υπήρχε καν σαν λέξη όπως και πάρα πολλές σημερινές ασθένειες.

Ο γιατρός το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να τον έχει πελάτη για  το υπόλοιπο της ζωής του.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη διαφωνώ στο θέμα των γιατρών.
> 
> Η κατάθλιψη είναι μια  πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σοβαρή πάθηση η ρίζα της οποίας βρίσκεται στον τρόπο ζωής 
> που  έντεχνα μας έχουν επιβάλει.
> 
> Μελέτησαν καλά τον άνθρωπο, μελέτησαν την αντίδραση του , μελέτησαν κάθε πιθανή σκέψη που 
> θα μπορούσε να κάνει.
> 
> Πριν 40 με 50 χρόνια  δεν υπήρχε καν σαν λέξη όπως και πάρα πολλές σημερινές ασθένειες.
> ...



Jim, επειδή η γυναίκα μου είναι ιατρός, επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω...
Ή κατάθλιψη χρειάζεται συνεχή παρακολούθηση και κατάλληλα φάρμακα.
ΔΕΝ φευγει με την αλλαγή του τρόπου ζωής.
(ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να θεραπευόταν έτσι απλά)

.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Η κατάθλιψη όπως και οι άλλες διαταραχές της διάθεσης θα πρέπει να παρακολουθούνται από ιατρούς της κατάλληλης ειδικότητας, δηλαδή ψυχιάτρους. Όταν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά συνταγογραφούνται με ευκολία από άλλες μη σχετικές ειδικότητες, υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## angel_grig

Πολυ σωστος ο  Σωτηρης.Η καταθλιψη (και μιλαμε για την παθολογικη και οχι για αυτο που συνηθως αναφερομαστε στην καθημερινη ζωη) ειναι σοβαρη πάθηση που θελει ιατρικη φροντιδα (και αρκετες φορες εμφανιζεται ως διπολικη διαταραχη δηλ.εναλλαγη καταθλιψης-μανιας) και μπορει να αποβει μοιραια για τον ασθενη..

----------


## katmadas

τωρα τι να πω.........

να ζησουν οι γιατροι και να μας ταιζουν φαρμακα....

ετσι και αλλιως ονειρο ολων ηταν τα παιδια τους να γινουν γιατροι...

γαμησετα τα κασιους φαε κανα χαπι να γινεις καλα...
ο γιατρος ξερει.(και οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες το ιδιο)

----------


## lynx

> Τα κάσιους περιέχουν μεγάλη ποσότητα ενός αμινοξέος , της  L-τρυπτοφάνης , μίας ουσίας που μετατρέπεται σε σεροτονίνη στον εγκέφαλό  μας , ενός σημαντικότατου νευροδιαβιβαστή που έχει να κάνει με το  αίσθημα χαράς.



αν όλο το θέμα είναι η τρυπτοφάνη, τότε φάει ψάρι πχ τόνο, φάε κοτόπουλο, τρυπτοφάνη δεν έχουν μόνο 
τα φυστίκια! έτσι γλυτώνεις και τον εαυτό σου απο τη βρωμιά του καθένα που μπορεί να έχει βάλει το κολόχερο 
του και τα πιάνει! βλέπε lidl που που έχουν τα πανέρια απλομένα και πάει ο καθένας και βάζει όσες χούφτες θέλει.

ναι οι ξηροί καρποί είναι ηγειινοί έχουν και καλά λιπαρά αλλά πρέπει να διατηρούνται και σωστά! για την αφλατοξίνη 
έχεις ακούσει;;

----------


## mariosinsuex

Ο καθένας κρίνει και πράττει το καλύτερο για τον εαυτό του.
Κανείς δε μπορεί να επιβάλει τη γνώμη του σε άλλον πέραν της επιχειρηματικής λογικής και του κέρδους,όπως και της ανθρώπινης βλακείας.
Κανείς δε μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει φάρμακα για παθήσεις,με κανενός είδους "ματζούνια"......
λόγω της κατάστασής μου,και μετά από πάνω από 30 χρόνια σε νοσοκομεία (ως ασθενής,για να προλάβω .......),εμπειρικά και μόνο,αποκλείοντας εντελώς τη ΠΑΣΙΦΑΝΗ λογική,
είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι,κάποιες ασθένειες-καταστάσεις ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ με ΚΑΜΜΙΑ των δυνάμεων και δυνατοτήτων,να αντιμετωπιστούν,πέραν των φαρμακευτικών αγωγών.
Το να θες να ΜΗΝ ακολουθήσεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή,
και να επιλέξεις ματζούνια-θρησκείες-παραφαρμακευτικές παπαριές-
φίλτρα με 1/100000000000000 των ιικών αρχιδιών του τάδε-δείνα βακίλου,για να "γίνεις καλα",είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά σου.
Όπως και ρητή νομική απαγόρευση, να μην το προτείνεις σε άλλον.

----------


## Spark

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55843
TANTAX!

μην τρώτε φυστίκια που είναι βρώμικα, πιθανόν να έχουν βακτήρια (κάντε τους μια εξέταση πριν τα φάτε),
και προσοχή στην γρίπη - περαστικά σου φίλε..

http://www.skai.gr/news/health/artic...-apo-ti-gripi/

----------


## SV1JRT

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55843
> TANTAX!
> 
> μην τρώτε φυστίκια που είναι βρώμικα, πιθανόν να έχουν βακτήρια (κάντε τους μια εξέταση πριν τα φάτε),
> και προσοχή στην γρίπη - περαστικά σου φίλε..
> 
> http://www.skai.gr/news/health/artic...-apo-ti-gripi/




Πιστεύω οτι δεν έχεις ΠΟΤΕ ακούσει για την *ΑΦΛΑΤΟΞΙΝΗ* εεεε??

"Η αφλατοξίνη είναι ένα ισχυρό καρκινογόνο για τον άνθρωπο. Είναι ένα φυσικό τοξικό μεταβολίτη που παράγεται από ορισμένα είδη μυκήτων (flavis Aspergillus), μια φόρμα *που βρέθηκαν πάνω σε τρόφιμα όπως το καλαμπόκι και τα φιστίκια, φιστικοβούτυρο.* Λειτουργεί ως ένα ισχυρό καρκινογόνο του ήπατος σε τρωκτικά (και, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, τον άνθρωπο). Είναι ίσως η πιο γνωστή και πιο εντατικά ερευνηθούν μυκοτοξίνες στον κόσμο. Οι αφλατοξίνες έχουν συνδεθεί με διάφορες ασθένειες, όπως η αφλατοξίκωση , στο ζωικό κεφάλαιο, τα κατοικίδια ζώα και τους ανθρώπους σε όλο τον κόσμο."

--- ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ

.

----------

Spark (16-03-15)

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Ο καθένας κρίνει και πράττει το καλύτερο για τον εαυτό του.
> Κανείς δε μπορεί να επιβάλει τη γνώμη του σε άλλον πέραν της επιχειρηματικής λογικής και του κέρδους,όπως και της ανθρώπινης βλακείας.*
> Κανείς δε μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει φάρμακα για παθήσεις,με κανενός είδους "ματζούνια"......
> λόγω της κατάστασής μου,και μετά από πάνω από 30 χρόνια σε νοσοκομεία (ως ασθενής,για να προλάβω .......),εμπειρικά και μόνο,αποκλείοντας εντελώς τη ΠΑΣΙΦΑΝΗ λογική,
> είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι,κάποιες ασθένειες-καταστάσεις ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ με ΚΑΜΜΙΑ των δυνάμεων και δυνατοτήτων,να αντιμετωπιστούν,πέραν των φαρμακευτικών αγωγών.
> *Το να θες να ΜΗΝ ακολουθήσεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή,
> και να επιλέξεις ματζούνια-θρησκείες-παραφαρμακευτικές παπαριές-
> φίλτρα με 1/100000000000000 των ιικών αρχιδιών του τάδε-δείνα βακίλου,για να "γίνεις καλα",είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά σου*.
> Όπως και ρητή νομική απαγόρευση, να μην το προτείνεις σε άλλον.



*Μάριε, εγώ πιστεύω στην "Φυσική Επιλογή των ειδών".*
Η φύση έχει τον τρόπο της για την διασφάλιση της διαιώνισης κάθε είδους.
Τα ασθενικά ζώα για παράδειγμα, σκοτώνονται πρώτα και έτσι δεν μεταβιβάζουν τα ασθενικά τους γονίδια στην επόμενη γενιά.
Στον άνθρωπο, που εκ των πραγμάτων δεν έχει κανένα φυσικό εχθρό για να ξεσκαρτάρει τα αδύναμα και άχρηστα μέλη της "αγέλης", το καθάρισμα γίνετε με το IQ.
Οσοι δεν έχουν αρκετό IQ ώστε να κρίνουν ποια είναι η ΣΩΣΤΗ θεραπεία, πεθαίνουν και έτσι δεν μεταβιβάζουν την βλακεία τους μέσα από τα γονίδια τους....
*Επομένως, όσο και αν ακούγετε σκληρό, ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ "ΕΝΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ"......
Οπως επίσης ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ και ΧΩΡΙΣ ΖΩΝΗ !!!*
Αντε να αραιώνουν οι βλάκες, γιατί πολλή βλακεία έπεσε στον πλανήτη.....

.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Σωτήρη σε 5 σειρές εξήγησες το όλο "παιχνίδι" της εξέλιξης των ειδών.......

Παρεπιπτόντως όσες φορές προσπάθησαν να με "μεταπείσουν" για τις θεραπείες που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ακολουθώ,πάντα μα πάντα έπεφταν σε χαοτικό κενό.....
Είναι και λίγο περίεργη η φάση που τα τελευταία χρόνια πετάω τη σκούφια μου για κάτι τέτοια.
Ένα πράμα θα σου πω,ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ασφαλιστική εταιρία δεν δέχεται να μου κάνει ασφάλεια υγείας,πόσο μάλλον ζωής.
Είναι απίθανη η ώρα (αν και έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί πια),
που με κάλεσε τελευταία φορά αντιπρόσωπος ασφαλιστικής,
και θέλησα να πραγματοποιηθεί συμβόλαιο,αλλά με το που εξήγησα το τι "παίζει",
η πολύ ευγενική απάντηση που πήρα ήταν ...."ξέρετε......ΔΕ μπορούμε.....".

----------


## SV1JRT

> και προσοχή στην γρίπη - περαστικά σου φίλε..
> 
> http://www.skai.gr/news/health/artic...-apo-ti-gripi/








*Ποια είναι η αλήθεια για τη νέα γρίπη & τα εμβόλια;*



*Απόσπασμα "Αληθεύει ότι -βάσει των επίσημων στοιχείων 300 ημερών για το 2009- από τα 48,75 εκατομμύρια θανάτων παγκοσμίως οι θάνατοι από τη νέα γρίπη των χοίρων ήταν μόνο 8.118; * *(συγκριτικά με 14,7 εκατομμύρια θανάτων από καρδιαγγειακά ή 6,4  από καρκίνο ή 2,7 από AIDS ή 1,6 από διάρροια ή 1,4 από φυματίωση ή 3,5 από άλλες αναπνευστικές λοιμώξεις, εννοώντας πάντα εκατομμύρια θανάτων"


**48,75 εκατομμύρια θανάτων παγκοσμίως
**14,7 εκατομμύρια θανάτων από καρδιαγγειακά
**6,4 * *εκατομμύρια θανάτων* *από καρκίνο
**2,7* *εκατομμύρια θανάτων* *από AIDS
**1,6* *εκατομμύρια θανάτων* *από διάρροια ...!!!!....
Αλλα ΜΟΝΟ* *8.118 Θάνατοι παγκοσμίως ΟΛΟ το 2009 απο ΓΡΙΠΗ !!!

Δεν χρειάζεται να πώ τίποτα άλλο για τα σκουπίδια που ταίζουν τον κόσμο τα "media" !!!!!


.


*

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη σε 5 σειρές εξήγησες το όλο "παιχνίδι" της εξέλιξης των ειδών.......
> 
> Παρεπιπτόντως όσες φορές προσπάθησαν να με "μεταπείσουν" για τις θεραπείες που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ακολουθώ,πάντα μα πάντα έπεφταν σε χαοτικό κενό.....
> Είναι και λίγο περίεργη η φάση που τα τελευταία χρόνια πετάω τη σκούφια μου για κάτι τέτοια.
> Ένα πράμα θα σου πω,ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ασφαλιστική εταιρία δεν δέχεται να μου κάνει ασφάλεια υγείας,πόσο μάλλον ζωής.
> Είναι απίθανη η ώρα (αν και έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί πια),
> που με κάλεσε τελευταία φορά αντιπρόσωπος ασφαλιστικής,
> και θέλησα να πραγματοποιηθεί συμβόλαιο,αλλά με το που εξήγησα το τι "παίζει",
> η πολύ ευγενική απάντηση που πήρα ήταν ...."ξέρετε......ΔΕ μπορούμε.....".



Μάριε, τι να πω βρε φίλε...
Περαστικά να είναι, αν γίνετε.
Μου έκανες την καρδιά γαρίφαλο.....

 :Crying: 

.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Α ρε Σωτήρη,νάσαι καλά.
Μην χαλιέσαι για τίποτα αγαπητέ.
Δεν είναι να βάζεις σκοτούρες και άλλες στις ήδη υπάρχουσες που έχεις .
Περαστικά δεν είναι,οπότε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις όσο το νωρίτερο το αποδέχεσαι τόσο πιο καλή ζωή ζεις.
Όλοι μα όλοι έχουν κάτι.
Και εσύ φαντάζομαι,δεν ξύπνησες με την τέλεια διάθεση,
στην τέλεια ζωή,με τις τέλειες συνθήκες.....
Ένα σκασμό προβληματισμούς θα έχεις στο κεφάλι σου σήμερα.....
Όπως και κανένας από δω μέσα.

----------


## Spark

σωτηρη τα στατιστικα που έβαλες στο #78 και αυτά απο τα media δεν είναι; γιατι να είναι αυτά σωστά;

ναι δικιο έχεις δεν ηξερα τιποτε για την αφλατοξινη, διάβασα αυτα στο λινκ και τωρα ανησυχώ περισσότερο..

με θετικό πνεύμα βλέπω πως αυτό το θέμα θα μας μαθει αρκετά που δεν ξέραμε. είναι πολύ καλό που ανταλάσσουμε απόψεις.
σκεφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να βάζουμε τα υποπτα τρόφιμα στο φούρνο να ψοφάνε τα βακτήρια.
για την αφλατοξίνη τι λες γλυτώνουμε κάπως;;

----------


## katmadas

Να παραθεσω και εγω 2 λινκ ετσι για να σκεφτουμε και κατι παραπανω απο αυτα που μας λενε στα ελληνικα νοσοκομια.


τι δεν θα εκαναν μερικοι γιατροι:

http://www.foninaousis.gr/go.asp?do=news&id=11210

εναλακτικες μεθοδοι ιατρικης 4000 χιλιαδων χρονων:

http://www.therapeia.gr/kineziki/the...s/votana.shtml

----------


## jimnaf

> *Μάριε, εγώ πιστεύω στην "Φυσική Επιλογή των ειδών".*
> Η φύση έχει τον τρόπο της για την διασφάλιση της διαιώνισης κάθε είδους.
> Τα ασθενικά ζώα για παράδειγμα, σκοτώνονται πρώτα και έτσι δεν μεταβιβάζουν τα ασθενικά τους γονίδια στην επόμενη γενιά.
> *Στον άνθρωπο, που εκ των πραγμάτων δεν έχει κανένα φυσικό εχθρό* για να ξεσκαρτάρει τα αδύναμα και άχρηστα μέλη της "αγέλης", το καθάρισμα γίνετε με το IQ.
> Οσοι δεν έχουν αρκετό IQ ώστε να κρίνουν ποια είναι η ΣΩΣΤΗ θεραπεία, πεθαίνουν και έτσι δεν μεταβιβάζουν την βλακεία τους μέσα από τα γονίδια τους....
> *Επομένως, όσο και αν ακούγετε σκληρό, ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ "ΕΝΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ"......
> Οπως επίσης ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ και ΧΩΡΙΣ ΖΩΝΗ !!!*
> Αντε να αραιώνουν οι βλάκες, γιατί πολλή βλακεία έπεσε στον πλανήτη.....
> 
> .



Σωτήρη θα συμφωνήσω  και θα διαφωνήσω ταυτόχρονα.

*Ο άνθρωπος είναι ο μόνος φυσικός εχθρός του εαυτού του.*

Γουστάρει να κανιβαλίζει, να σκοτώνει , να βιάζει , να γαμ@,,,,  και να δέρνει , να δηλητηριάζει , να , να, να .

Οι καλοί μας φίλοι οι  φαρμακοβιομήχανοι που μας αγάπανε και νοιάζονται για μας, 
επέβαλαν τα θεραπευτικά φάρμακα τους σε όλο τον κόσμο γιατί το IQ που διαθέταμε ήταν χαμηλό.

Έτσι για να μην κάνουμε  καμία βλακεία και πάθουμε τίποτα εξαφάνισαν τους τσαρλατάνους, 
κομπογιαννίτες *για  το καλό μας.*

Χρηματοδοτώντας τα πανεπιστήμια  έμαθαν στους γιατρούς όλα όσα πρέπει να ξέρουν  για να μας προστατεύουν.

Όταν ο μέγας καθηγητής παγκοσμίου φήμης και με νόμπελ έκανε διάλεξη όλοι οι γιατροί που 
παρευρίσκοντο τέντωναν τα αυτιά τους για να μάθουν .

Έτσι έμαθαν πχ ότι  ο γάιδαρος  πετάει  και *τώρα ξέρουν* , δεν μπορείς   να έρθεις εσύ βλάκα με 
IQ5 να τους πεις ότι δεν πετάει.

Τέλος πάντων το θέμα είναι απέραντο , ο άνθρωπος είναι φυλακισμένος  με τον Α  η Β τρόπο ,αμφιβάλω 
αν μπορεί να λύσει τα δεσμά του.

Υγ.  Aπ'  την άλλη καλά κάνουν  αφού έτυχα σε περιστατικό που ένας τυπάκος έβριζε τον γιατρό κομπογιαννίτη 
γιατί του είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πάρει φάρμακα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> σωτηρη τα στατιστικα που έβαλες στο #78 και αυτά απο τα media δεν είναι; γιατι να είναι αυτά σωστά;
> 
> ναι δικιο έχεις δεν ηξερα τιποτε για την αφλατοξινη, διάβασα αυτα στο λινκ και τωρα ανησυχώ περισσότερο..
> 
> με θετικό πνεύμα βλέπω πως αυτό το θέμα θα μας μαθει αρκετά που δεν ξέραμε. είναι πολύ καλό που ανταλάσσουμε απόψεις.
> σκεφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να βάζουμε τα υποπτα τρόφιμα στο φούρνο να ψοφάνε τα βακτήρια.
> για την αφλατοξίνη τι λες γλυτώνουμε κάπως;;



Σπύρο, το link που έβαλα εγώ, το γράφει ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ και το υπογράφει ένας ιατρός. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορείς να τον αμφισβητήσεις και να του ζητήσεις εξηγήσεις. Εκτός αυτού, ο συγγραφέας του άρθρου ρισκάρει το όνομα του -που στους ιατρικούς κύκλους είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση-.
 Το link που έδωσες εσύ, είναι μια ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ δημοσίευση σε μία φυλλάδα, από έναν "δημοσιογράφο" που ποντάρει στον πανικό του κόσμου για να πουλήσει αναγνώσεις !!!

.

----------


## Spark

> Σωτήρη θα συμφωνήσω  και θα διαφωνήσω ταυτόχρονα.
> 
> Ο άνθρωπος είναι ο μόνος φυσικός εχθρός του εαυτού του.
> 
> Γουστάρει να κανιβαλίζει, να σκοτώνει , να βιάζει , να γαμ@,,,,  και να δέρνει , να δηλητηριάζει , να , να, να .
> 
> Οι καλοί μας φίλοι οι  φαρμακοβιομήχανοι που μας αγάπανε και νοιάζονται για μας, 
> επέβαλαν τα θεραπευτικά φάρμακα τους σε όλο τον κόσμο γιατί το IQ που διαθέταμε ήταν χαμηλό.
> 
> ...



τι είμαστε;

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55861

----------


## SV1JRT

> Να παραθεσω και εγω 2 λινκ ετσι για να σκεφτουμε και κατι παραπανω απο αυτα που μας λενε στα ελληνικα νοσοκομια.
> 
> 
> τι δεν θα εκαναν μερικοι γιατροι:
> 
> http://www.foninaousis.gr/go.asp?do=news&id=11210
> 
> εναλακτικες μεθοδοι ιατρικης 4000 χιλιαδων χρονων:
> 
> http://www.therapeia.gr/kineziki/the...s/votana.shtml




Φάνη, στο πρώτο link συμφωνώ σε όλα *ΕΚΤΟΣ* από τα δύο τελευταία.
Στο τμήμα *"Δεν θα απέρριπτα την εναλλακτική ιατρική"*
Πρέπει να πω ότι προσωπικά απορρίπτω ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ την "εναλλακτική ιατρική" !!
*Ειδικά η ομοιοπαθητική,* είναι η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ και ο μόνος σκοπός της είναι να μαζεύουν χρήμα οι κατασκευαστές των δήθεν "φαρμάκων".
Εχει γίνει πολλές φορές θέμα η "δοσολογία" των ομοιοπαθητικών φαρμάκων και της διάλυσης της "ενεργής ουσίας" με τους βαθμούς "C" (100C, 200C).

Για το τμήμα *"Δεν θα απέκλεια ποτέ τον τοκετό στο σπίτι"
* Καλή η θεωρεία, αλλά αν κάτσει καμία στραβή ΠΟΙΟΣ θα γλυτώσει το βρέφος ??
 Στους περισσότερους αρέσει η ιστορία ότι "τα παλιά χρόνια οι γυναίκες γεννάγανε στο χωράφι, κάτω από την ελιά", *αλλά ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν αναφέρει ότι η βρεφική θνησιμότητα ήταν 60% !!!* 

Για το δεύτερο link που έβαλες, η αλήθεια είναι οτι ο βελονισμός εξετάζεται σε νοσοκομειακή βάση (στο Λονδίνο υπάρχουν τμήματα βελονισμού στα κρατικά νοσοκομεία), αλλά για τους δήθεν "βελονιστές" που ανοίγουν ένα μαγαζάκι στο υπόγειο της πολυκατοικίας και το ονομάζουν "Κέντρο Βελονισμού" έχω σοβαρότατες αμφιβολίες για τις γνώσεις τους και την υγιεινή τους...

.

----------


## Spark

> *Ειδικά η ομοιοπαθητική,* είναι η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ και ο μόνος σκοπός της είναι να μαζεύουν χρήμα οι κατασκευαστές των δήθεν "φαρμάκων".
> Εχει γίνει πολλές φορές θέμα η "δοσολογία" των ομοιοπαθητικών φαρμάκων και της διάλυσης της "ενεργής ουσίας" με τους βαθμούς "C" (100C, 200C).
> 
> Για το τμήμα *"Δεν θα απέκλεια ποτέ τον τοκετό στο σπίτι"
> * Καλή η θεωρεία, αλλά αν κάτσει καμία στραβή ΠΟΙΟΣ θα γλυτώσει το βρέφος ??
>  Στους περισσότερους αρέσει η ιστορία ότι "τα παλιά χρόνια οι γυναίκες γεννάγανε στο χωράφι, κάτω από την ελιά", *αλλά ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν αναφέρει ότι η βρεφική θνησιμότητα ήταν 60% !!!* 
> 
> Για το δεύτερο link που έβαλες, η αλήθεια είναι οτι ο βελονισμός εξετάζεται σε νοσοκομειακή βάση (στο Λονδίνο υπάρχουν τμήματα βελονισμού στα κρατικά νοσοκομεία), αλλά για τους δήθεν "βελονιστές" που ανοίγουν ένα μαγαζάκι στο υπόγειο της πολυκατοικίας και το ονομάζουν "Κέντρο Βελονισμού" έχω σοβαρότατες αμφιβολίες για τις γνώσεις τους και την υγιεινή τους...
> 
> .



ειναι αλήθεια πως η ομοιοπαθητική είναι κοροϊδία που βασίζεται στην πίστη του ασθενή. δηλαδή απο την στιγμή που ο ασθενής θα πιστέψει πως το "φαρμακο" θα τον κάνει καλά, θα ωφεληθεί θεωρητικά επειδή πιστεύει σε αυτο, παρότι το "φαρμακο" ειναι μουφα ή με δίχως θεραπευτική δραση.

για τον βελονισμό ξέρω πως οι βελόνες που χρησιμοποιούν είναι μιας χρήσης και μετά την θεραπεία ο ασθενής παίρνει τις βελόνες που αγόρασε να τις έχει για σουβενιρ. έκανε βελονισμό η μητέρα μου 2 μέρες, δεν την βοηθήσε καθόλου, ίσως να βοηθάει σε άλλες περιπτώσεις

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη θα συμφωνήσω  και θα διαφωνήσω ταυτόχρονα.
> 
> *Ο άνθρωπος είναι ο μόνος φυσικός εχθρός του εαυτού του.*
> 
> Γουστάρει να κανιβαλίζει, να σκοτώνει , να βιάζει , να γαμ@,,,,  και να δέρνει , να δηλητηριάζει , να , να, να .
> 
> Οι καλοί μας φίλοι οι  φαρμακοβιομήχανοι που μας αγάπανε και νοιάζονται για μας, 
> επέβαλαν τα θεραπευτικά φάρμακα τους σε όλο τον κόσμο γιατί το IQ που διαθέταμε ήταν χαμηλό.
> 
> ...




Jim σε βρίσκω λίγο μονοδιάστατο...
Βλέπεις τα πράγματα "άσπρο και μαύρο".
Η αλήθεια είναι πώς ανάμεσα στο άσπρο και το μαύρο, υπάρχουν οι .....50 αποχρώσεις του γκρί !!!   :Very Happy: 
Κατ' αρχήν οι φαρμακοβιομηχανία δεν εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικά.
Αναπτύχθηκαν σιγά σιγά, με ΕΡΕΥΝΑ, ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ αλλά και ΛΑΘΗ.
Μην ξεχνάς οτι η σύγχρονη φαρμακολογία βασίζεται ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ στην ΒΟΤΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ.
*Πάρα πολλά από τα σύγχρονα φάρμακα βασίζονται σε ουσίες από βότανα.
*Η *ΑΣΠΙΡΙΝΗ* για παράδειγμα, έχει για ενεργό συστατικό το * ΑΚΕΤΥΛΟΣΑΛΙΚΥΛΙΚΟ ΟΞΥ* *που βγαίνει απο τον ΦΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΙΤΙΑΣ.
*Η* ΠΕΝΙΚΙΛΙΝΗ* είναι προϊόν της *ΠΡΑΣΙΝΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΛΑΣ* *!!!
*Αντί λοιπόν να βράζουμε μια ολόκληρη ΙΤΙΑ για να ποιούμε το ζουμί της και αντί να καταβροχθίζουμε ΜΟΥΧΛΑ για να γίνουμε καλά, παίρνουμε τα φάρμακα που είναι στην ουσία ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΒΟΤΑΝΑ......
*Και, ΝΑΙ. ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ γιατι οι βιομηχανίες ΞΟΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ.*
Κάπως πρέπει να καλυφθούν όλα αυτά τα έξοδα. ΚΑΙ φυσικά οι βιομηχανίες αποσκοπούν ΚΑΙ στο κέρδος. Οπως ακριβώς αποσκοπεί στο κέρδος και η αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία και οποιαδήποτε άλλη βιομηχανία. Δεν είδα όμως ΠΟΤΕ να κατηγορούν την MERCEDES ή την BMW ότι πουλάει ακριβά τα αυτοκίνητα της.....

.

----------


## Prezonautis

Καμιά 1.000+ αρρώστιες που δημιουργήθηκαν οφείλονται στα φάρμακα που παίρνουμε. Και δεν άκουσα πουθενά τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες να ιδρώνουν...





> *Και, ΝΑΙ. ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ γιατι οι βιομηχανίες ΞΟΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ.*



Τα λεφτά που ξόδεψαν τα είχαν βγάλει πριν καν πουλήσουν τα φάρμακά τους...
Και πες πώς τα έκαναν απόσβεση μετά από έναν χρόνο π.χ φάρμακα για τον καρκίνο, γιατί ακόμα είναι τόσο ακριβά???

Θέλουν να σώσουν αυτούς που έχουν λεφτά και για τους φτωχούς γιοκ?





> Δεν είδα όμως ΠΟΤΕ να κατηγορούν την MERCEDES ή την BMW ότι πουλάει ακριβά τα αυτοκίνητα της.....



Μα MERCEDES και BMW έχουν όλοι οι πολιτικοί, καναλάρχες, μαφιόζοι, δικηγόροι, γιατροί, παπάδες και όσοι έχουν νυχτερινά βάρ κ.λ.π
Λεφτά έχουν, γιατί να μαλώνουν μεταξύ τους? Επειδή θυμήθηκε η κουτσή μαρία να πάρει MERCEDES? ήξερε πόσο έκανε πριν πάει να την πάρει, δεν τις έδωσαν μετά τον λογαριασμό.

Όπως δεν τους νοιάζει για την υγεία μας δεν τους νοιάζει και για τα υπόλοιπα αγαθά που πουλάνε.

Δεν κάνω επίθεση σε εσένα, αλλά μου έδωσες κίνητρο να τα πώ... γιατί αυτά που λές είναι οι επίσημες απόψεις των βιομηχανιών.

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Καμιά 1.000+ αρρώστιες που δημιουργήθηκαν οφείλονται στα φάρμακα που παίρνουμε. Και δεν άκουσα πουθενά τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες να ιδρώνουν...
> *
> 
> 
> *Τα λεφτά που ξόδεψαν τα είχαν βγάλει πριν καν πουλήσουν τα φάρμακά τους...
> Και πες πώς τα έκαναν απόσβεση μετά από έναν χρόνο π.χ φάρμακα για τον καρκίνο, γιατί ακόμα είναι τόσο ακριβά???*
> 
> Θέλουν να σώσουν αυτούς που έχουν λεφτά και για τους φτωχούς γιοκ?
> 
> ...



Κίμων, κατ' αρχήν να δηλώσω ότι δεν έχω κανένα όφελος υποστηρίζοντας (ή κατακρίνοντας) τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες.
Εχοντας λοιπόν δηλώσει το παραπάνω, πιστεύω ότι κάνεις τραγικά λάθη στις παραπάνω δηλώσεις που έχω τονίσει.....
*1) ΔΕΝ υπάρχει λόγος από πλευράς φαρμακοβιομηχανιών να εφευρίσκουν ασθένειες ώστε να πουλάνε φάρμακα.*
Ο σύγχρονος τρόπος ζωής και η συγκέντρωση μεγάλων πληθυσμών στις πόλεις διευκολύνει αρκετά τις ασθένειες. 
*2) Οπως ίσως γνωρίζεις, οι ασθένειες δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ μένουν στάσιμες. Οι ιοί και τα μικρόβια εξελίσσονται μέρα με την μέρα.*
Ο ιός της γρίπης για παράδειγμα, έχει παρουσιάσει δεκάδες παραλλαγές τα τελευταία χρόνια. Θυμάσαι φαντάζομαι την γρίπη των πουλερικών, την γρίπη των χοίρων, τον Η1Ν1....
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με εκατοντάδες άλλους ιούς που δεν προβάλλονται από τα media αλλά αποτελούν μεγάλη απειλή.
Απο την άλλη μεριά, τα μικρόβια μέρα με την μέρα αποκτούν ΑΝΟΣΙΑ στα αντιβιοτικά και πρέπει να γίνει έρευνα για να βρεθούν ΝΕΑ αντιβιοτικά ώστε να καταπολεμηθούν ασθένειες όπως η *πολυανθεκτική φυματίωση* που έχει πάρει μορφή επιδημίας παρόλο που δεν έχει ακουστεί ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο τα media....
Ετσι λοιπόν η "έρευνα" που γίνετε, ΔΕΝ σταματάει μόλις φτιαχτεί το φάρμακο. Συνεχίζεται για πολύ καιρό και ίσως να μην σταματάει και ποτέ.....

Απο την άλλη μεριά, για να φτιαχτεί ένα φάρμακο, χρειάζονται ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΥΛΕΣ. Μερικές φορές οι πρώτες ύλες είναι φτηνές, όπως ο φλοιός της Ιτιάς και η μούχλα, αλλά άλλες φορές οι πρώτες ύλες είναι ΔΥΣΕΥΡΕΤΕΣ και ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΣ. Αρα και το φάρμακο θα είναι εξίσου ακριβό ακόμα και αν δεν υπήρχε το κόστος της έρευνας. Για παράδειγμα υπάρχει φάρμακο που παράγεται από μια ορμόνη που "βγαίνει" από χιμπατζήδες και βοηθάει παιδάκια να ζήσουν,  αλλά για να πάρουν ΕΝΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΟ ορμόνης πρέπει να θανατωθούν 4 χιμπατζήδες. ΠΟΣΟ θα κοστολογούσες ΕΣΥ αυτό το φάρμακο ???

Βλέπεις λοιπόν, ότι το θέμα της υγείας είναι φοβερά πολύπλοκο και δεν είναι μόνο οι "υποχθόνιες φαρμακοβιομηχανίες" που μας "δηλητηριάζουν", όπως θέλουν ορισμένοι κύκλοι να νομίζουμε, ώστε να πουλάνε πιο εύκολα τα γιατροσόφια τους και τα μαντζούνια τους.... 

.

----------


## SV1JRT

*Λίγο ....EXTREME, αλλα UP-TO-THE-POINT ...!!!*








.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αντίθετα με την κοινή εντύπωση, ο κόσμος σήμερα είναι  καλύτερος και πιο  ασφαλής από ότι ήταν πριν από μερικές δεκαετίες. Από δυο γενικευμένους  παγκόσμιους πολέμους  τον περασμένο αιώνα, στην εποχή μας έχουμε μόνο  μια ή δυό περιφερειακές συγκρούσεις που και αυτές είναι *απολύτως ελεγχόμενες*. Ο μέσος όρος ζωής έχει διπλασιαστεί και ο ανθρώπινος πληθυσμός της γής βρίσκεται στο μέγιστο σημείο. *Μακροσκοπικά*  αυτά είναι ενδείξεις ευημερίας, ασχέτως αν αποτελούν εν δυνάμει  παράγοντες μελλοντικών προβλημάτων. Ιατρική ως επιστήμη συνολικά έχει  τεράστια συμβολή σε αυτή την πρόοδο, όπως και η φαρμακευτική.* Όμως η ιδιότητα του ιατρού ή του φαρμακοποιού από μόνη της δεν αρκεί για να προσδώσει σε κάποιο άτομο αξιοπιστία*.
 Δυστυχώς πολλοί επιστήμονες στη πορεία ξεχνούν ακόμα και τα βασικά που  έμαθαν στα πανεπιστήμια και ακολουθούν ψευδοεπιστημονικούς δρόμους. Αυτό  συμβαίνει με τις "εναλλακτικές θεραπείες" που στο σύνολό τους είναι  ψευδοεπιστήμες, Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ιατρούς και φαρμακοποιούς να ασχολούνται  με ομοιοπαθητική, βελονισμούς, διάφορες "ενεργειακές θεραπείες",  βλέπουμε ψυχολόγους να ασχολούνται με μελλοντολογίες, ταρώ και δεν  συμμαζεύεται, βλέπουμε  μαθηματικούς να ασχολούντα με αστρολογία  και ο  κατάλογος επεκτείνεται συνέχεια. Ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι ένας  και μοναδικός, το κέρδος. Ο κόσμος, είτε απο αφέλεια, είτε επειδή θέλει  να πιστέψει σε κάτι άλλο εκτός από αυτό που δείχνει η απτή  πραγματικότητα είναι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσει τρελλά ποσά σε διάφορους  τσαρλατάνους. Άν μάλιστα έχουν και ένα επιστημονικό περίβλημα ακόμα  καλύτερα.

Ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση είναι η* ομοιοπαθητική*,  η οποία έχει ένα παγκοσμιο τζίρο αρκετών δις. Η ομοιοπαθητική δεν έχει  κανένα επιστημονικό έρισμα, έχει διαψευσθεί από όλες τις αντικειμενικές  επιστημονικές έρευνες κα βασίζεται σε περίεργες "μεταφυσικές" ιδέες.  Φυσικά η ιατρική την απορρίπτει αλλά έχει πλέον εξανλήσει όλα τα λογικά  της επιχειρήματα. Εννοείται πως δέν διδάσκεται σε καμμιά ιατρική σχολή  του κόσμου, παρά μόνο σε κάποια  άσχετα τμήματα πανεπιστημίων σε κάποιες  "περίεργες" χώρες και στην...ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.

http://www.syros.aegean.gr/metaptyhiakes-spoudes.aspx

----------


## matthew

> *1) ΔΕΝ υπάρχει λόγος από πλευράς φαρμακοβιομηχανιών να εφευρίσκουν ασθένειες ώστε να πουλάνε φάρμακα.*



Για να πουληθούν φάρμακα & να έχουν υπερκέρδη οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες, *πρέπει* να «εφευρεθούν» ασθένειες! Παρεμπιπτόντως, όλες οι μεγάλες φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ανήκουν στους rockefellers. Τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω!




> *2) Οπως ίσως γνωρίζεις, οι ασθένειες δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ μένουν στάσιμες. Οι ιοί και τα μικρόβια εξελίσσονται μέρα με την μέρα.*



Ναι, αλλά για να εξελιχθεί ένας ιός ή μικρόβιο χρειάζονται κανονικά να περάσουν χιλιάδες χρόνια, *εκτός αν έχει σχεδιαστεί* να μεταλλάσσεται μέρα με τη μέρα! Όλοι οι νέοι ιοί που εμφανίστηκαν από το 1970 & μετά (όπως οι HIV, εμπόλα, Η1Ν1.....HxNy κλπ) είναι κατασκευασμένοι σε μυστικά εργαστήρια.

----------


## Spark

> Για να πουληθούν φάρμακα & να έχουν υπερκέρδη οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες, *πρέπει* να «εφευρεθούν» ασθένειες!



αυτό είναι τόσο άθλιο που μπορεί και να έχει συμβεί. υποψιάζομαι για τον ιο έμπολα που θέρισε την αφρική και διάβασα αυτό το σχετικό άρθρο όχι απο έναν τυχαίο δημοσιογράφο, και με υπογραφή...

H θανατηφόρα απάτη της χημειοθεραπείας

Γράφει η Αριάδνη  Γερούκη

Η ιατρική επιστήμη, που κατ’ ευφημισμό θέλει να είναι η έρευνα για  νέες θεραπείες, καταδυναστεύεται από «αυθεντίες», μέλη επιστημονικών ιδρυμάτων  οι οποίοι αντιτίθενται στην αληθινή πρόοδο, καταπιέζοντας κάθε πρωτότυπη  ιδέα.
Γιατί εκτός από τα πρωτεία του λιγότερο ανεκτικού ιατρικού κλάδου, η  σύγχρονη βιομηχανία του καρκίνου κατέχει και τα πρωτεία του λιγότερο  επιτυχημένου κλάδου που υπήρξε ποτέ!

Η Επικερδής Βιομηχανία του Καρκίνου
Οι λόγοι είναι προφανείς:  πρόκειται για διαπλοκή συμφερόντων, εξαιτίας του υπέρογκου τζίρου της διεθνούς  φαρμακοβιομηχανίας. Ενδιαφέρει να συνεχίσει η παραγωγή φαρμακολογικών «λύσεων»,  ανεξάρτητα από την πλατιά αμφισβητούμενη αποτελεσματικότητά τους.
Το τραγικό  δε είναι, ότι ακόμη και αν, κατά τύχη, βρεθεί κάποτε πραγματικά αποτελεσματική  θεραπεία, πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα το μάθουμε καν! Κάθε ανακάλυψη και δημοσίευση  πιθανής θεραπείας, θα κινδύνευε να στείλει στην ανεργία πολλούς  «ειδικούς»β¦
Δισεκατομμύρια επενδύονται στην έρευνα αλλά οι «λύσεις» του  προβλήματος επίσημα μας διαφεύγουν συστηματικά. Αντίθετα, τις τελευταίες  δεκαετίες, το ποσοστό θανάτων από την ασθένεια αυξάνει σταθερά. Η ψεύτικη λύση  της χημειοθεραπείας δεν «δουλεύει» και ποτέ δεν «δούλεψε» για τους καρκίνους,  που σκοτώνουν 9 στους 10 ασθενείς. Ακόμη και όσοι χαρακτηρίζονται «θεραπευμένοι»  μετά από χημειοθεραπεία, πεθαίνουν αργότερα από άλλο καρκίνο που αναπτύσσουν  αλλού. Το ιατρικό κατεστημένο έχει «κολλήσει» στην εφαρμογή ακτινοβολίας και  τοξικών χημικών σκευασμάτων, παρά το γεγονός ότι είναι πλέον γενικά αντιληπτό  ότι αυτές οι προσεγγίσεις «δεν πιάνουν». Όλο και περισσότεροι ασθενείς επιλέγουν  να πεθάνουν στο σπίτι, ήσυχα και με αξιοπρέπεια, παρά να διαλυθούν μέχρι θανάτου  σ’ ένα νοσοκομείο, από την ταλαιπωρία και τον πόνο που επιφέρουν αυτές οι  ψευτοθεραπείεςβ¦
Οι μόνοι που ωφελούνται είναι οι γιατροί, οι φαρμακευτικές  εταιρίες και αυτές που κατασκευάζουν τα ακτινοθεραπευτικά μηχανήματα. Η  φαρμακοβιομηχανία δεν θα πλούτιζε με την εφαρμογή προγραμμάτων θεραπείας που θα  περιελάμβαναν απλά «διαλογισμό και αλλαγή διατροφής»!
Το πιο τραγικό είναι  πως η βιομηχανία του καρκίνου, που αρνείται επίμονα να διερευνήσει τις πολλά  υποσχόμενες εναλλακτικές θεραπείες, προστατεύεται από τον νόμο. Στις  περισσότερες χώρες είναι «παράνομο» να προσφέρεις μια ενδεχόμενη θεραπεία για  τον καρκίνο. Οι γιατροί επιτρέπεται να συνταγογραφήσουν μόνον τη συμβατική  χημειοθεραπεία και ακτινοθεραπεία ή να στείλουν τους ασθενείς για εγχείριση. Οι  αρχές διώκουν με ιδιαίτερη συνέπεια όποιον τολμά να προτείνει κάποια νέα, μη  τοξική και πιθανά αποτελεσματική θεραπεία, ακόμη και αν ο ασθενής επιθυμεί να το  δοκιμάσειβ¦

Οι «Αφορισμένοι» της Ιατρικής
Οι γιατροί που τολμούν να δώσουν μια  πνοή ελπίδας και νέες θεραπείες απειλούνται, εξοστρακίζονται, και διώκονται σαν  κοινοί εγκληματίεςβ¦ Οι εναλλακτικές προσεγγίσεις κατασυκοφαντούνται ως  «τσαρλατανισμοί» από την επίσημη ιατρική, με την ύποπτη υποστήριξη της  μεγαλύτερης μερίδας του Τύπου και των ΜΜΕ.
Η λίστα των γιατρών που έχουν  καταδιωχτεί για εφαρμογές «ανορθόδοξων» θεραπειών κατά του καρκίνου βοι οποίες,  παρεμπιπτόντως, φαίνεται βάσιμα να λειτουργούν πολύ αποτελεσματικότερα από αυτές  που έχει να προσφέρει το επίσημο αντικαρκινικό οπλοστάσιοβ είναι τόσο μεγάλη,  όσο σχεδόν η λίστα εκείνων των επιτήδειων ερευνητών της ιατρικής βιομηχανίας,  που χρηματοδοτήθηκαν από οργανισμούς και κυβερνήσεις για την εκπόνηση  (θαυματουργών και πολλά υποσχόμενων) ερευνών, οι οποίες, το ίδιοβ¦ θαυματουργά  «ξεχάστηκαν», μετά την έγκριση των επιδιωκόμενων κονδυλίων.
Εξέχοντες  επιστήμονες αναγκάστηκαν να εκπατριστούν και να ανοίξουν στο εξωτερικό κλινικές,  γιατί ασκούσαν εναλλακτική ιατρική κατά του καρκίνου.
Η Αποτυχία της Συμβατικής Ιατρικής
Ποτέ, στον αιώνα τον άπαντα δεν  πρόκειται να βρει η κατεστημένη βιομηχανία και έρευνα τη λύση για τον καρκίνο.  Γιατί η κατεστημένη ιατρική θεωρία διέπεται από μια οιονεί «στρατοκρατική»  νοοτροπία. Βλέπει το ανθρώπινο σώμα σαν πεδίο μάχης και την ασθένεια σαν εχθρό  που εισβάλλει. Νοοτροπία που υπήρχε στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα, όταν οι ασθένειες  που ανησυχούσαν περισσότερο τους γιατρούς, προκαλούνταν από τις επίφοβες  λοιμώξεις, όπως η φυματίωση, ο τυφοειδής πυρετός, η γρίπη, η πνευμονία, η  χολέρα, η σύφιλη κλπ. Η ιατρική επιστήμη είχε, σε μεγάλο βαθμό καταφέρει να  ελέγξει αυτές τις αρρώστιες, από τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα, έχοντας, παρόλα αυτά  πέσει σε δυο θεμελιώδη λάθη, που έκτοτε την ακολουθούν.
Το πρώτο λάθος ήταν  το συμπέρασμα ότι η μείωση της θνησιμότητας από τις μολυσματικές ασθένειες  υπήρξε το αποτέλεσμα των προσπαθειών των γιατρών. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η μείωση  ήταν περισσότερο αποτέλεσμα καλύτερης υδροδότησης, διατροφής και καλύτερης  γενικά διαβίωσης μεγάλου ποσοστού του πληθυσμού. Όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί με  την ιστορία της ιατρικής, μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει τα αρχειακά εκείνα δεδομένα  που δείχνουν ότι το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας από τις μολυσματικές ασθένειες, είχε  κατέβει ήδη πολύ καιρό πριν να αρχίσει η χρήση αντιβιοτικών και εμβολίωνβ¦
Το  δεύτερο θεμελιώδες λάθος ήταν η «στρατοκρατική» ιατρική αντίληψη, που  προσδοκούσε την «ανακάλυψη» του μαγικού χαπιού, που σαν ένα είδος βιολογικού  όπλου, θα διέλυε τον παθογόνο στρατό της ασθένειας, που είχε «επιτεθεί», στον  οργανισμό του πάσχοντος. Η κατεστημένη ιατρική επιμένει και σήμερα να ακολουθεί  το μοντέλο που φαίνεται ότι λειτούργησε έναν αιώνα πριν και να το εφαρμόσει στον  πόλεμο κατά του καρκίνου. Τραγικό λάθος, καθότι οι σύγχρονες θανατηφόρες  ασθένειες λειτουργούν με διαφορετικό τρόπο από ό, τι οι παλιές μολυσματικές. Ο  λόγος σήμερα ανάπτυξης καρδιακών νοσημάτων, είναι η κατανάλωση υπερβολικής  ποσότητας ακατάλληλης τροφής και η έλλειψη άσκησης. Και η κύρια αιτία καρκίνου  (εκτός περιπτώσεων έντονου ψυχικού σοκ απώλειας) είναι οι υπερβολικές ποσότητες  ακατάλληλης βκαι οι ελάχιστες ποσότητες κατάλληληςβ τροφής, ώστε το σώμα γεμίζει  τοξικές, καρκινογόνες χημικές ουσίες.
Κι επειδή οι γιατροί δεν είναι αφελείς,  για να μην κατανοούν αυτή την απλή αλήθεια, το μόνο που μένει να υποθέσουμε  είναι ότι συνεχίζουν να παραβλέπουν το γεγονός ότι η χημειο-«θεραπεία»  αποτυγχάνει συστηματικά να θεραπεύσει τον καρκίνο, επειδή «βολεύονται» με τα  κονδύλια που αφειδώς παρέχονται από τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες για να  πειραματίζονται με ολοένα πιο τοξικά χημειο-«θεραπευτικά» παρασκευάσματα.
Η  χημειο-«θεραπεία» αποτυγχάνει παταγωδώς και οι γιατροί έχουν φτάσει στο σημείο  να δηλώνουν «ικανοποιημένοι» όταν τα ποσοστά επιβίωσης μετά από χημειοθεραπεία  φτάσουν να είναι ίσα με τα ποσοστά βιωσιμότητας των ασθενών πουβ¦ δεν έχουν  υποστεί καθόλου παρόμοια αγωγή!
Τα βασικά προβλήματα σε σχέση με τη  χημειο-«θεραπεία, είναι, πρώτον, ότι για να «σκοτώσει» τα καρκινικά κύτταρα (που  είναι απλώς ανθρώπινα κύτταρα σε κατάσταση εκτός ελέγχου) το δηλητήριο είναι  τόσο ισχυρό, ώστε αναπόφευκτα προκαλεί ζημιά και στα υγιή κύτταρα. Με  χημειο-«θεραπεία» από το στόμα ή ενδοφλέβια, ολόκληρο το σώμα προσβάλλεται. Όταν  σύντομα η χημειο-«θεραπεία» «αποτύχει» (στο 95% των περιπτώσεων), οι γιατροί  συνήθως αυξάνουν τη δόση ή την τοξικότητα. Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι στην  προσπάθεια να «σκοτωθούν» οι εχθροί (τα καρκινικά κύτταρα), σκοτώνεται  παρεμπιπτόντως ο ίδιος ο ασθενήςβ¦
Δεύτερον, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που η  χημειο-«θεραπεία» ή η ακτινοθεραπεία «πετύχει», «σκοτώνοντας» κατά τα φαινόμενα,  έναν καρκινικό όγκο, ο κίνδυνος επανεμφάνισης είναι μεγάλος. Εφόσον οι  εξωτερικές και εσωτερικές συνθήκες που δημιούργησαν αρχικά τον καρκίνο δεν έχουν  αλλάξει, η οποιαδήποτε «θεραπεία» (χημικά, ακτινοβολία, εγχείρηση), δεν έχει  κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Αργά ή γρήγορα, οι ίδιες συνθήκες θα παράξουν το ίδιο  αποτέλεσμα, δηλαδή την τρομερή «μετάσταση». Φταίει άραγε ο καρκίνος που  επανεμφανίζεται ή απλά ο οργανισμός είναι τρωτός και επιρρεπής στην ανάπτυξη  καρκίνου;
Με άλλα λόγια, όταν επανεμφανίζεται ένας καρκίνος, δεν σημαίνει η  όποια συμβατική παρεμβατική «θεραπεία» απέτυχε να σκοτώσει όλα τα καρκινικά  κύτταρα. Σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στο σώμα.

Το Δυναμικό της Αυτοθεραπείας
Το αληθινό πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο  αόρατος «εχθρός» που κυνηγάει η συμβατική θεραπεία, ούτε μια συμμορία κακών  κυττάρων. Είναι το ίδιο το αποδυναμωμένο, «τοξινωμένο» σώμα.
Ο καρκίνος  αναπτύσσεται όταν ο οργανισμός είναι αδύναμος και άρρωστος και είναι προφανές  ότι το τελευταίο πράγμα που χρειάζεται, είναι να τον βομβαρδίσουμε επιβαρύνοντάς  τον με επιπλέον τοξικά χημικά. Το να οδηγείς έναν καρκινοπαθή στη  χημειο-«θεραπεία», είναι σαν να προτείνεις σαν λύση για τον πονοκέφαλο, να πάει  να βαρέσει δυνατά το κεφάλι του στον τοίχο! Προς στιγμήν, εξαιτίας του πόνου από  το χτύπημα, δεν θα νοιώθει πια τον πονοκέφαλο.
Είναι απλή σύμπτωση, το ότι οι  πολυεθνικές που κατασκευάζουν τα τοξικά χημικά που δημιουργούν τον καρκίνο,  είναι οι ίδιες που κατασκευάζουν και τα τοξικά χημικά που συνταγογραφούνται ως  «θεραπείες» για τον καρκίνο;β¦ Το σύστημα του πλουτοπαραγωγικού φαρμακευτικού  μηχανισμού είναι αύταρκες και επανατροφοδοτούμενο.
Υπάρχει όμως ευτυχώς και ο  παράγοντας Χ: το απρόβλεπτο, τρομερό δυναμικό αυτοθεραπείας που διαθέτει ο  ανθρώπινος οργανισμός. Το σώμα είναι ικανό να φροντίσει μόνο του τον εαυτό του,  κάτι που οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες θέλουν να ξεχάσουμε. Λίγοι άνθρωποι βρίσκουν το  κουράγιο να πιστέψουν σε αυτό, παρακάμπτοντας ή άμεσα αμφισβητώντας τους  «ειδικούς». Λίγοι αποφασίζουν να πάρουν στα χέρια τους την ευθύνη για τη ζωή και  την υγεία τους, παρά να την αφήσουν στα χέρια κάποιων που βλέπουν τη ζωή και τα  σώματά μας στο μικροσκόπιο.

 O Καρκίνος δεν Είναι Πρόβλημα, Αλλά Μια Λύση.
Το σώμα μας διαθέτει  δύναμη πέρα από ό, τι πιστεύουμε. Στις εννιά από τις δέκα περιπτώσεις προσβολής  από ασθένεια, το σώμα αυτοθεραπεύεται, χωρίς να μας απασχολήσει εξωτερικά με  ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικά συμπτώματα, χωρίς ουδεμία εξωτερική παρέμβαση. Η σωστή  φροντίδα σώματος και ψυχικού κόσμου ελαχιστοποιεί τις πιθανότητες προσβολής από  καρδιά, καρκίνο ή άλλη «θανατηφόρα» ασθένεια.
Επιπλέον, μπορούμε πάντοτε να  βοηθήσουμε τον οργανισμό να αναρρώσει, αξιοποιώντας τις εσωτερικές θεραπευτικές  του δυνάμεις. Σημαντικό είναι να αλλάξουν οι εσωτερικές και εξωτερικές συνθήκες  που είχαν εξασθενήσει τον οργανισμό (κακή διατροφή, έλλειψη άσκησης, κλπ). Από  τη στιγμή που αλλάζουν οι ζημιογόνες συνθήκες, ο καρκίνος παύει να εξαπλώνεται  και το σώμα αποκτά σταδιακά τη δύναμη να τον εξαφανίσει.
Αυτό είναι το κλειδί  της επιτυχίας κατά του καρκίνου: να μην προσπαθεί κανείς να τον «νικήσει» με  εξωτερικά μέσα, αλλά να βοηθήσει το σώμα να ξεπεράσει τον καρκίνο από  μέσα.
Ο καπνός και οι γεμάτες  τοξίνες τροφές θεωρούνται από τις πιο καρκινογόνες ουσίες. Οι υπέρβαροι  αναπτύσσουν συχνότερα καρκίνο, επειδή ακριβώς καταναλώνουν περισσότερες τροφές  με περισσότερα λιπαρά γεμάτα τοξίνες. Άλλες πιθανές αιτίες καρκινογένεσης  θεωρούνται η ακτινοβολία, ο μολυσμένος αέρας, το μολυσμένο νερό, το αλκοόλ, τα  ναρκωτικά, οι «οικιακές τοξίνες», τα βιομηχανικά χημικά και τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά  πεδία.
Αν δεν θέλετε να εμφανίσετε καρκίνο, ή θέλετε να απαλλαγείτε από  αυτόν, τα πράγματα, από πλευράς εναλλακτικής αντιμετώπισης, είναι συγκεκριμένα:  πρέπει να μειωθεί δραστικά η πρόσληψη τοξικών ουσιών και να τονωθεί το  ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα με φυσικές μεθόδους.
Φυσική διατροφή και άσκηση, με  εξάσκηση στη δύναμη του νου. Η πίστη και μόνο του ασθενή ότι θα θεραπευτεί,  βοηθά σημαντικά την αποθεραπεία. Ο πανικός και η απαισιοδοξία μπορούν αντίθετα  να αποβούν μοιραίες.
Εκτός από τα πρωτεία του λιγότερο ανεκτικού ιατρικού  κλάδου, η σύγχρονη βιομηχανία του καρκίνου κατέχει και τα πρωτεία του λιγότερο  επιτυχημένου κλάδου που υπήρξε ποτέ!
Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, το ποσοστό  θανάτων από την ασθένεια αυξάνει σταθερά. Η ψεύτικη λύση της χημειοθεραπείας δεν  «δουλεύει» και ποτέ δεν «δούλεψε» για τους καρκίνους, που σκοτώνουν 9 στους 10  ασθενείς.
Η βιομηχανία του καρκίνου, που αρνείται επίμονα να διερευνήσει τις  πολλά υποσχόμενες εναλλακτικές θεραπείες, προστατεύεται από τον νόμο. Στις  περισσότερες χώρες είναι «παράνομο» να προσφέρεις μια ενδεχόμενη θεραπεία για  τον καρκίνο.
Η χημειο-«θεραπεία» αποτυγχάνει παταγωδώς και οι γιατροί έχουν  φτάσει στο σημείο να δηλώνουν «ικανοποιημένοι» όταν τα ποσοστά επιβίωσης μετά  από χημειοθεραπεία φτάσουν να είναι ίσα με τα ποσοστά βιωσιμότητας των ασθενών  πουβ¦ δεν έχουν υποστεί καθόλου παρόμοια αγωγή!
Είναι απλή σύμπτωση, το ότι οι  πολυεθνικές που κατασκευάζουν τα τοξικά χημικά που δημιουργούν τον καρκίνο,  είναι οι ίδιες που κατασκευάζουν και τα τοξικά χημικά που συνταγογραφούνται ως  «θεραπείες» για τον καρκίνο.

Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΓΕΡΟΥΚΗ (ariadni_g@hotmail.com)  είναι Ιστορικός, Ανθρωπολόγος του Δικαίου, Δρ. Ιστορίας της Σορβόννης και  διδάσκει στο Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΓΕΡΟΥΚΗ (ariadni_g@hotmail.com)  είναι Ιστορικός, Ανθρωπολόγος του Δικαίου, Δρ. Ιστορίας της Σορβόννης και  διδάσκει στο Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο.



*Δεν είναι όμως ιατρός, ούτε  βιολόγος, ούτε μοριακή βιολόγος, δεν ασκεί δηλαδή μια από τις επιστήμες  που μάχονται καθημερινά κατά του καρκίνου*. Κανένας δεν αμφισβητεί την αξία της πρόληψης, άλλο όμως η πρόληψη και άλλο η θεραπεία όταν συμβεί και η ασθένεια κτυπήσει.*  Γνωρίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να αναρτώ κατεβατά από άλλες ιστοσελίδες, επειδή  όμως το θέμα είναι σοβαρό ζητώ  προκαταβολικά την ανοχή των  διαχειριστών*.

*Μία γιατρός εξομολογείται: Γιατί οι εναλλακτικές θεραπείες κατά του καρκίνου είναι μια απατηλή υπόσχεση*

     In  Critical Thinking,  Διατροφή - υγεία,  Εναλλακτικές θεραπείες,  Ψευτοθεραπείες by AntiChainLetter6 Μαρτίου 2015Leave a Comment
 

Ο θάνατος της 30χρονης Jessica  Ainscough, η οποία διαγνώσθηκε με σάρκωμα στο αριστερό της χέρι και  επέλεξε να αντικαταστήσει τη χημειοθεραπεία με εναλλακτικές μορφές  θεραπείας, επανέφερε στην επικαιρότητα ένα θέμα που απασχολεί έντονα την  επιστημονική κοινότητα: τι κρύβεται πίσω από αυτούς τους διαφορετικούς  τρόπους θεραπείας; Υπάρχει πραγματικό αποτέλεσμα; Και ποια είναι η σχέση  ανάμεσα στους ογκολόγους και σε όσους ασκούν αυτή την «εναλλακτική  ιατρική»;  

Η ογκολόγος και συγγραφέας Ranjana Srivastava σε άρθρο της στον Guardian με τίτλο «Τι λέμε εμείς οι γιατροί στους βεναλλακτικούς θεραπευτέςβ όταν ένας ασθενής πεθαίνει; Τίποτα. Δεν συζητάμε ποτέ»,  περιγράφει την καθημερινή «μάχη» που δίνει με την παραπληροφόρηση των  δικών της ασθενών σχετικά με τις εναλλακτικές μορφές θεραπείας, αλλά και  για την απουσία επικοινωνίας των ογκολόγων με τους «εναλλακτικούς  θεραπευτές». Έρευνες δείχνουν, όπως αναφέρεται στο  άρθρο, ότι σχεδόν το 70% των καρκινοπαθών, αλλά και το 90% των ασθενών  που συμμετέχουν στο πρώιμο στάδιο μια κλινικής δοκιμής, χρησιμοποιούν  εναλλακτικές μορφές θεραπείας. «Τώρα γνωρίζουμε ότι αυτές οι θεραπείες,  όχι μόνο δεν βοηθούν, αλλά είναι και απολύτως επικίνδυνες.

 Τα βότανα και  τα συμπληρώματα μπορούν να επηρεάσουν τη χημειοθεραπεία και να μειώσουν  την αποτελεσματικότητά της, κάτι που αποτελεί πραγματικό μειονέκτημα  όταν ο σκοπός της είναι θεραπευτικός,» γράφει η Srivastava. Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με έρευνα του Guardian,  από τα 44 μπουκάλια με βότανα που ελέχθησαν, το ένα τρίτο περιείχε  υποκατάστατα β το φυτό που διαφημιζόταν στο μπουκάλι ούτε καν υπήρχε  μέσα. Πολλά από τα δημοφιλή συμπληρώματα περιέχουν μάλιστα σκόνη ρυζιού  και αχριόχορτα, φυτά δηλαδή που δεν έχουν καμία θεραπευτική ικανότητα. Ο  Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας το αποκάλεσε αυτό «απειλή στην ασφάλεια  του καταναλωτή.» Η ηλεκτροθεραπεία, τα ραδιοκύματα και η  μαγνητική ενέργεια, τονίζει η γιατρός στο άρθρο της, είναι όλες  εναλλακτικές θεραπείες του καρκίνου που έχουν απορριφθεί ως ψευδής από  έγκυρες οργανώσεις καρκίνου, όπως η Αμερικανική Καρκινική Εταιρεία και  και Καρκινικό Συμβούλιο Αυστραλίας. 

Στο επίκεντρο της προσοχής βρίσκεται  όπως είναι φυσικό η θεραπεία Gerson, καθώς έτσι επέλεξε να πολεμήσει τον  καρκίνο η Jessica Ainscough όταν απέρριψε τη χημειοθεραπεία. Προωθείται  ως «η φυσική θεραπεία που ενεργοποιεί την εξαιρετική ικανότητα του  σώματος να αυτοθεραπεύεται.» Το Κέντρο Έρευνας Καρκίνου της Βρετανίας  εξηγεί ότι απαιτεί από τον ασθενή να καταναλώνει εννέα κιλά φρούτων και  λαχανικών (ναι καλά διαβάσατε, εννέα) και να κάνει τρία ή τέσσερα  κλύσματα καφέ, κάθε μέρα. Υπάρχει μια διακριτική αναφορά ότι «σε μερικές  περιπτώσεις η θεραπεία Gerson μπορεί να γίνει εξαιρετικά βλαβερή για  την υγεία.» «Στα 10 χρόνια που είμαι ογκολόγος, έχω  γίνει μάρτυρας μερικών καταστροφικών συνεπειών όταν οι γιατροί  προτείνουν εναλλακτικές μορφές θεραπείας,» γράφει η Srivastava. 

Στη συνέχεια, παραθέτει τα δικά της  παραδείγματα ασθενών. Τη γυναίκα που είχε καρκίνο στο στήθος και όταν ο  βεναλλακτικός θεραπευτήςβ της δεν μπορούσε πλέον να κάνει τίποτα για  αυτήν, ήταν πλέον πολύ αργά για να την σώσει. Τον άνδρα που ξόδεψε  50.000 δολάρια σε εγχύσεις βιταμινών και καταστράφηκε οικονομικά, αλλά  και τη σύζυγο που αναγκάστηκε να πουλήσει το σπίτι, όταν ανακάλυψε το  τεράστιο χρέος που άφησε πίσω του ο άνδρας της μετά τον θάνατό του. Αλλά  και για τα παιδιά που αναγκάστηκαν να παρατήσουν τις σπουδές τους για  να βοηθήσουν τον πατέρα τους να πληρώσει εξωτικά βότανα. «Αυτές οι ιστορίες δεν είναι μοναδικές β  κάθε ογκολόγος έχει να πει μια ιστορία οικονομικής και ψυχολογικής  καταστροφής, την οποία και ζει η οικογένεια για πολύ καιρό αφότου η  οικογένεια έχει πεθάνει,», προσθέτει η ογκολόγος. 

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί ότι η  χημειοθεραπεία μπορεί επίσης να είναι καταστροφική και θανάσιμη,  προσθέτει. Αλλά η διαφορά, τονίζει, είναι ότι οι ασθενείς μπορούν να  ενημερωθούν από πολλές πηγές για αυτό, λαμβάνουν πολλές πληροφορίες από  τους γιατρούς τους, ενώ η τοξικότητα επίσης παρακολουθείται και  μετριέται. Τι συμβαίνει, ωστόσο όταν ένας ασθενής  που επέλεξε τελικά μία εναλλακτικής μορφή θεραπείας πεθάνει, όπως συνέβη  στη περίπτωση της Ainscough; «Η επικοινωνία ανάμεσα στον ογκολόγο και  τον εναλλακτικό θεραπευτή είναι ανύπαρκτη,» απαντά η Ranjana Srivastava. Σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία της, όπως  τονίζει, ποτέ δεν έχει επικοινωνήσει μαζί της κάποιος «εναλλακτικός  θεραπευτής» για να συζητήσει μαζί της τη φροντίδα ενός ασθενούς.

 «Οι γνώσεις μας για την υγεία προχωρούν  με αργό ρυθμό. Αυτή η εναλλακτική βιομηχανία υγείας, αξίας  δισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων, προχωρά με γοργό ρυθμό. Θα προσελκύσει  απροστάτευτους ασθενείς που θα προσκολληθούν και στην παραμικρή υπόσχεση  ανάρρωσης χωρίς βλαβερές επιπτώσεις. Όταν υπάρχει ανταλλαγή χρημάτων  και η προϋπόθεση ακούγεται πολύ καλή για να είναι αληθινή, η φράση  παραμένει: ο αγοραστής ας προσέχει,» καταλήγει η Ranjana Srivastava. 

*Πηγή*:huffingtonpost από The Guardian

----------


## SV1JRT

> Για να πουληθούν φάρμακα & να έχουν υπερκέρδη οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες, *πρέπει* να «εφευρεθούν» ασθένειες! Παρεμπιπτόντως, όλες οι μεγάλες φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ανήκουν στους rockefellers. Τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω!
> 
> Ναι, αλλά για να εξελιχθεί ένας ιός ή μικρόβιο χρειάζονται κανονικά να περάσουν χιλιάδες χρόνια, *εκτός αν έχει σχεδιαστεί* να μεταλλάσσεται μέρα με τη μέρα! Όλοι οι νέοι ιοί που εμφανίστηκαν από το 1970 & μετά (όπως οι HIV, εμπόλα, Η1Ν1.....HxNy κλπ) είναι κατασκευασμένοι σε μυστικά εργαστήρια.



Ματθαίε, έχεις ξεφύγει.....
Ελπίζω αυτά να τα έγραψες για πλάκα, γιατί αν τα πιστεύεις.........
.

----------


## SV1JRT

> αυτό είναι τόσο άθλιο που μπορεί και να έχει συμβεί. υποψιάζομαι για τον ιο έμπολα που θέρισε την αφρική και διάβασα αυτό το σχετικό άρθρο όχι απο έναν τυχαίο δημοσιογράφο, και με υπογραφή...
> 
> H θανατηφόρα απάτη της χημειοθεραπείας
> 
> Γράφει η Αριάδνη  Γερούκη
> 
> Η ιατρική επιστήμη, που κατ’ ευφημισμό θέλει να είναι η έρευνα για  νέες θεραπείες, καταδυναστεύεται από «αυθεντίες», μέλη επιστημονικών ιδρυμάτων  οι οποίοι αντιτίθενται στην αληθινή πρόοδο, καταπιέζοντας κάθε πρωτότυπη  ιδέα.
> Γιατί εκτός από τα πρωτεία του λιγότερο ανεκτικού ιατρικού κλάδου, η  σύγχρονη βιομηχανία του καρκίνου κατέχει και τα πρωτεία του λιγότερο  επιτυχημένου κλάδου που υπήρξε ποτέ!
> .
> ...



Σπύρο, το ξανα-είπαμε.
ΜΗΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ INTERNET.
.
Πάντως, αν πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να γλιτώσεις από την πνευμονία, την φυματίωση, την ηπατίτιδα ή τον καρκίνο με την δύναμη του μυαλού σου ή με ομοιοπαθητική, έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να το κάνεις....
 Η "φυσική επιλογή" που λέγαμε προηγουμένως........

.

----------


## katmadas

Εγω ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ακριβα φαρμακα που απεφθηνονται στον ιδιο σκοπο με ακριβως τον ιδιο τροπο.

απο διαφορετικες φαρμακοβιομηχανιες...

----------


## Spark

για την φυσική επιλογή που γράφει ο σωτήρης. ας βγαλουμε την λέξη φυσική να μείνει η λέξη επιλογή για να είναι πιο κατανοητό.
πιστεύω πως οι επιλογές μας είναι αυτές που σε μεγάλο βαθμό καθορίζουν το παρόν και το μέλλον μας.
πρέπει να υπάρχουν επιλογές, αυτό θα ήταν καλό, όμως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που άνθρωποι δεν έχουν παρά μόνο έναν δρόμο να ακολουθήσουν και έτσι δεν έχουν να επιλέξουν άλλο.

ευτυχώς για εμένα δεν έχω προβλήματα υγείας να με ταλαιπωρούν. βλέπω όμως την κατάσταση της μητέρας μου που έχει παρκινσον και παρότι την εξετάζουν κάθε εβδομάδα γιατροί στο ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο Ε.Ντιναν η κατάσταση της είναι στάσιμη, φθηνουσα. εγω την κατηγορώ και πάντα λέω πως τα χάπια που έπινε σε όλη της την ζωή την έφεραν σε αυτά τα χάλια.
την μητέρα μου θυμάμαι απο παιδάκι να παίρνει σωρό χάπια, 4-5 χάπια καθε μέρα που της γράφανε γιατροί, χάπια για τα νεύρα, χάπια για τους πόνους, χάπια για κάθε λόξα. η μητέρα μου έχει τόσες τοξίνες από τα χάπια που επινε 30 χρόνια που το μυαλό της έγινε σαν το καλό αυγολέμονο (που λέει και ο σωτήρης).
τώρα κάποιες φορές παραλύει, πέφτει, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί. τα χάπια την κατάστρεψαν.
όταν καθε μήνα ο κάθε γιατρός της έδινε και ένα νέο φάρμακο, ούτε και οι γιατροί ήξεραν τα αποτελέσματα των κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων.
θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος πως δίχως τα φάρμακα τώρα θα ήταν χειρότερα -αυτό είναι υπόθεση- θα μπορούσε και να ήταν καλύτερα εαν δεν επέλεγε να γεμίζει το σώμα της χημικά.

επέλεξα τρόπο ζωής που φροντίζω εγώ για ότι με αφορά και ότι μπαινει στο σώμα μου θέλω να το επεξεργάζομαι, η διατροφή μου, οι συνηθειές μου, η χαλαρότητα, ο διαλογισμός, η δημιουργικότητα, τα ταξίδια, οι σχέσεις, μου προσφέρουν ανανέωση.
εάν δεν είχα δυνατότητα επιλογών θα ήμουν δυστυχής και ψυχασθενής. η ενεργειακή απώλεια του νου επιρεάζει το σώμα και το αντίστροφο. ξέροντας πως είμαι τόσο μικρός όσο ένας κόκκος άμμου δεν έχω πολλές ανάγκες, αυτές που έχω μπορώ να τις καλύπτω τώρα και στο μέλλον. δεν αφήνω το "τίποτα" να με χαλάει.

τώρα που είμαι μεσήλικας εάν είχα μια σοβαρή ασθένεια όπως καρκίνο δεν θα πήγαινα σε κανέναν γιατρό, δεν θα εκανα χημειοθεραπεία, γιατί αισθάνομαι γεμάτος, δεν έχω υποχρεώσεις σε άλλους και παιδια να φροντίσω, θα πολεμούσα μόνος.
εάν είχα παιδί που είχε καρκίνο τότε θα ηθελα το καλύτερο γι αυτό, θα επέλεγα την κλασική ιατρική με ελπίδα για το μέλλον.
και εάν έπρεπε να πουλήσω το σπίτι μου για να το δώσω στους γιατρούς και τα φάρμακα, εαν είχα άρρωστο παιδί μαλλον θα το έκανα. ξέρω μερικούς γιατρούς που με αυτόν τον τρόπο απόκτησαν περιουσία και βίλες προσφέροντας ιατρικές υπηρεσίες αντί ελπίδας. μακρυά απο εμας ευχομαι.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55889

----------


## matthew

> Ματθαίε, έχεις ξεφύγει..... Ελπίζω αυτά να τα έγραψες για πλάκα, γιατί αν τα πιστεύεις..........



 Δεν τα έγραψα για πλάκα, έτσι είναι. Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες είναι πνιγμένες στα σκάνδαλα για περισσότερο από έναν αιώνα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο πάλι ότι στην αμερική τη δεκαετία του '80 επί προεδρίας Ρήγκαν ψηφίστηκαν νόμοι ασυλίας υπέρ των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών για να μην μπορεί κανένας να τους τρέξει στα δικαστήρια για σοβαρές παρενέργειες, ακόμη & θανάτους, από φάρμακα & εμβόλια. & τέλος, ποιοι νομίζετε ότι παρασκεύασαν πρώτοι όλα τα ναρκωτικά; Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες φυσικά & μάλιστα τα πουλούσαν σαν φάρμακα στην αρχή μέχρι που σύντομα αποδείχθηκε η καταστροφική τους δράση.

----------


## SV1JRT

> για την φυσική επιλογή που γράφει ο σωτήρης. ας βγαλουμε την λέξη φυσική να μείνει η λέξη επιλογή για να είναι πιο κατανοητό.
> πιστεύω πως οι επιλογές μας είναι αυτές που σε μεγάλο βαθμό καθορίζουν το παρόν και το μέλλον μας.
> πρέπει να υπάρχουν επιλογές, αυτό θα ήταν καλό, όμως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που άνθρωποι δεν έχουν παρά μόνο έναν δρόμο να ακολουθήσουν και έτσι δεν έχουν να επιλέξουν άλλο.
> 
> *ευτυχώς για εμένα δεν έχω προβλήματα υγείας να με ταλαιπωρούν. βλέπω όμως την κατάσταση της μητέρας μου που έχει παρκινσον και παρότι την εξετάζουν κάθε εβδομάδα γιατροί στο ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο Ε.Ντιναν η κατάσταση της είναι στάσιμη, φθηνουσα. εγω την κατηγορώ και πάντα λέω πως τα χάπια που έπινε σε όλη της την ζωή την έφεραν σε αυτά τα χάλια.*
> την μητέρα μου θυμάμαι απο παιδάκι να παίρνει σωρό χάπια, 4-5 χάπια καθε μέρα που της γράφανε γιατροί, χάπια για τα νεύρα, χάπια για τους πόνους, χάπια για κάθε λόξα. η μητέρα μου έχει τόσες τοξίνες από τα χάπια που επινε 30 χρόνια που το μυαλό της έγινε σαν το καλό αυγολέμονο (που λέει και ο σωτήρης).
> τώρα κάποιες φορές παραλύει, πέφτει, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί. τα χάπια την κατάστρεψαν.
> όταν καθε μήνα ο κάθε γιατρός της έδινε και ένα νέο φάρμακο, ούτε και οι γιατροί ήξεραν τα αποτελέσματα των κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων.
> θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος πως δίχως τα φάρμακα τώρα θα ήταν χειρότερα -αυτό είναι υπόθεση- θα μπορούσε και να ήταν καλύτερα εαν δεν επέλεγε να γεμίζει το σώμα της χημικά.
> ...



*Βρε φίλε, ΠΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ ??*
Ασε ήσυχη την γυναίκα !!
Δεν της φτάνει η κατάσταση της, έχει και εσένα να της λες χαζομάρες.....
Ξέρεις τι είναι η *ασθένεια Πάρκινσον* ??
Δέν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ -ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ- σχέση με ότι φάρμακο και αν έπαιρνε στην ζωή της !!!!
Δεν σου το έχουν εξηγήσει αυτό οι γιατροί που την παρακολουθούν ??

Για τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις, δεν έχω να πω κάτι, Εννοείται πως είναι επιλογή σου τι θα κάνεις αν ποτέ συμβεί κάποιο κακό.
Πάντως αντίστοιχα, γνωρίζω(α) άτομα που έλεγαν ότι "αν γίνει κάτι δεν θα κάνουν θεραπεία" και όταν συνέβη το κακό, ξεπούλησαν τα πάντα και άφησαν τα παιδιά τους στο δρόμο, για να ζήσουν μια εβδομάδα παραπάνω. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα πράξεις, μέχρι να έρθει η στιγμή να το κάνεις.....

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δεν τα έγραψα για πλάκα, έτσι είναι. Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες είναι πνιγμένες στα σκάνδαλα για περισσότερο από έναν αιώνα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο πάλι ότι στην αμερική τη δεκαετία του '80 επί προεδρίας Ρήγκαν ψηφίστηκαν νόμοι ασυλίας υπέρ των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών για να μην μπορεί κανένας να τους τρέξει στα δικαστήρια για σοβαρές παρενέργειες, ακόμη & θανάτους, από φάρμακα & εμβόλια. & τέλος, ποιοι νομίζετε ότι παρασκεύασαν πρώτοι όλα τα ναρκωτικά; Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες φυσικά & μάλιστα τα πουλούσαν σαν φάρμακα στην αρχή μέχρι που σύντομα αποδείχθηκε η καταστροφική τους δράση.




Εντάξει, πές μου εσύ ΠΟΙΑ βιομηχανία *ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΑ* ??
Θές να πιάσουμε την SIEMENS ? Μήπως να πιάσουμε την APPLE ? Την BMW ?
ΟΛΕΣ οι μεγάλες βιομηχανίες κάνουν κατά καιρούς σκάνδαλα.
*Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΚΑ ΙΔΡΥΜΑΤΑ, όπως και όλες οι άλλες βιομηχανίες.*
Αν έχεις φράγκα, αγοράζεις Porche ή Mercedes. Αν δεν έχεις φράγκα παίρνεις φιατάκι !!
Δεν σου χρωστάει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ να σε γιατρέψει τζάμπα !!!

Οσο για τους νόμους υπέρ των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών στην Αμερική, τους θέσπισαν γιατί οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν για χόμπι τις μηνύσεις.
Με το παραμικρό τραβάνε και μια μήνυση. Δεν γίνετε να σταματάει η έρευνα επειδή έπαθε κόψιμο η κουτσή Μαρία....
*ΝΑΙ, τα φάρμακα ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ. Γι αυτό λέμε ότι ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΙΑΤΡΟΥ.*
*ΝΑΙ, ΑΡΚΕΤΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΛΗΨΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΩΝ*, γιατί δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι. *Αν ένα φάρμακο σκοτώνει 10 ανθρώπους αλλά θεραπεύει 10 εκατομμύρια άλλους, ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΣ ??*

Και τέλος πρέπει να πω ότι το 1800, *ο εκτιμώμενος πληθισμός* σε ΟΛΗ την γη, ήταν 1 δις άνθρωποι. Το 1960 έγιναν 3 δις σε όλον τον κόσμο και σήμερα ο παγκόσμιος πληθυσμός φτάνει τα 7,5 δισεκατομμύρια άνθρωποι.
*ΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ ΑΥΤΟ ??*
Σίγουρα ΔΕΝ το κατάφερε ούτε η ομοιοπαθητική, ούτε ο βελονισμός ούτε η γιόγκα !!
Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες το κατάφεραν με την απίστευτα μεγάλης κλίμακας έρευνα που κάνουν !!

(Τώρα αν αυτή η τεράστια αύξηση πληθυσμού είναι καλή ή κακή, είναι άλλο θέμα)

.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Στην περίπτωση που ΔΕΝ έχεις-πάσχεις-βιώνεις από κάποια-ες ασθένειες,είναι λογικό και επόμενο να μπορείς να λες μαλακίες.
Σε αυτήν και ΜΟΝΟ την περίπτωση εφόσον ισχύει η ελευθερία έκφρασης ΟΠΟΙΑΣΔΉΠΟΤΕ ιδέας,μαλακίας και μη,είναι δεκτό και ΣΧΕΔΟΝ μη κατακριτέο.(Άσε τον τρελό στη τρέλα του.....).
Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση τώρα.......

Εφόσον ισχύει το αντίθετο,καταλαβαίνεις ΜΟΝΟ τότε, ότι καλά κάνεις που δεν αποδέχεσαι τέτοιους ταλιμπανισμούς ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ σου........
Δε μπορείς να διανοηθείς ματζούνια-γιατροσόφια σε ασθένειες και ιδιαίτερα χρόνιες,και σοβαρές.(ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ......).
Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία πιθανότητα ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΕΙΡΩΝ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΩΝ,
να υπάρξει(όχι καλυτέρευση,ούτε καν σταθεροποίηση,της κατάστασης,παρά ΜΟΝΟ χειροτέρευση......).
Οι αστικοί μύθοι ειδικά στο ελλαδιστάν-μπανανία έχουν περάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο,από τον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη....
Η Αμερική ήταν η "μάνα",τέτοιων μύθων,αλλά τι να μας κλάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια σε μας;;;;

ΝΑΙ η φαρμακευτικές βιομηχανίες είναι οι πιο κερδοφόρες ΗΔΗ.....ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται να "ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ" ιούς-ασθένειες για να "πουλήσουν".....Τι μαλακίες είναι αυτές;;;;
Εάν διαβάσει κάποιος για την διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής ενός οποιουδήποτε ιού ή το τι και πόσες ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ιών-βάκιλων-μυκητών υπάρχουν σε ΟΛΑ τα δάση και πόσο μάλλον σε πόλεις με τεράστια μόλυνση,θα καταλάβει ότι οι "τερατοφαρμακευτικές αυτές",δεν έχουν να κάνουν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ,για έξαρση ασθενειών,γιατί πολύ απλά υπάρχουν ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΦΥΣΗ ..........ΗΔΗ........
Το να θέλει, οποιαδήποτε τέτοια εταιρία να βγάλει κέρδος....ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ......
Δε μπορείς να της το απαγορεύσεις.
Βγάζει φάρμακα για αντιμετώπιση-καταπολέμηση-σταθερότητα-συντήρηση των ασθενών.....ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ.....

Δε μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις εταιρία για την κατασκευή φίλτρων αιμοκάθαρσης.....
Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ ηλίθιος.
Να την κατηγορήσεις για οτιδήποτε άλλο ναι.....ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ.
Άνθρωποι θα ψοφούσαν σαν τα κοτόπουλα,μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια αν δεν υπήρχαν οι τεχνολογίες αυτές,(από τις συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες....).(Και όντως ψοφούσαν....).

----------


## leosedf

Οπότε δηλαδή αν πάθει κάποιος καρκίνο να αρχίσει τα τσάγια τα γιόγκα κλπ ε? :Lol:  :Lol:  Κοίτα να δεις και τόσο καιρό λάθος το κάναμε.

17 χρόνια είχε καρκίνο η μάνα μου και ναι τα φάρμακα είναι η μόνη λύση ακόμη και οι χημειοθεραπείες.

----------


## matthew

Σαφώς & οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες έχουν σώσει πάρα πολύ κόσμο με φάρμακα όπως η πενικιλίνη & εμβόλια για σοβαρές ασθένειες στο παρελθόν & συμβάλλανε στην αύξηση του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού. Αλλά δεν αναφέρθηκα σε αυτά, αναφέρομαι για τα δεδομένα των τελευταίων δεκαετιών & τις ασθένειες που εμφανίστηκαν από το πουθενά από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Όπως το είπες Σωτήρη:




> *Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΚΑ ΙΔΡΥΜΑΤΑ, όπως και όλες οι άλλες βιομηχανίες.*
> Δεν σου χρωστάει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ να σε γιατρέψει τζάμπα !!!



*Οι αρρώστιες ΜΑΣ είναι η ζωή ΤΟΥΣ!* Η γιαγιά μου πέθανε 100 χρονών πέρυσι αλλά από τα 65 της επί 35 χρόνια έπαιρνε ένα κομοδίνο διαφορετικά φάρμακα μόνο & μόνο για να μπορεί να σταθεί στα πόδια της.
Μάριε & που να δεις πόσος κόσμος θα ψοφάει σαν τα κοτόπουλα στο μέλλον με τους υποχρεωτικούς εμβολιασμούς που θα έρθουν για όλους ανεξαιρέτως.  :Sad:  Άλλωστε ο ίδιος ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς το δήλωσε ευθαρσώς πριν μερικά χρόνια το 2010 σε ένα συνέδριο: *Χάρη στα εμβόλια θα μπορέσουμε να μειώσουμε κατά 10-15% τον παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό!*  :Blink:  Έχετε την εντύπωση ότι οι εξάρσεις & η εξάπλωση εκτός της αφρικανικής ηπείρου του έμπολα τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια είναι τυχαίες; Γιατί τόσος ντόρος ξαφνικά τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια για τον έμπολα; Γιατί ξεκίνησαν τώρα να βρουν να παρασκευάσουν εμβόλιο κατά του έμπολα; Τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια, από την ημέρα που εμφανίστηκε ο ιός (από το πουθενά πάλι, ποιος ξέρει από ποιο εργαστήριο την «κοπάνησε») τι κάνανε γι' αυτό; Τώρα τους έπιασαν φωτιές να φτιάξουν εμβόλιο; Είναι τυχαία όλα αυτά ή προσχεδιασμένα με μαθηματική & χειρουργική ακρίβεια εδώ & πολλά χρόνια;
Edit: & τι σκ@τ@ θα περιέχει μέσα αυτό το εμβόλιο αφού κανείς δεν θα γνωρίζει εκτός από τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες λόγω του ότι θα είναι πατενταρισμένο σε αυτούς; Ή μήπως γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς περιέχουν όλα τα εμβόλια που κυκλοφορούν ήδη;  :Huh:

----------


## mariosinsuex

Αγαπητέ Ματθαίε....
Έχεις ένα πανίσχυρο εργαλείο στα χέρια σου....Το διαδίκτυο....
Πέραν τις οποιεσδήποτε ιδέες και αντιλήψεις,οι οποίες ΔΕΝ αλλάζουν την πραγματικότητα,μπορείς με μία 10λεπτη αναζήτηση να δεις ,να βρεις και να κατανοήσεις το τι και πως.
ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ιός και ασθένεια ΔΕΝ εξαφανίζεται. Έτσι απλά.
Υπάρχει ΠΑΝΤΑ.Κάπου,οπουδήποτε.Και απλά περιμένει το κατάλληλο-γόνιμο έδαφος-ξενιστή-ασθενή,έτσι ώστε να αναπαραχθεί,και να διαιωνίσει το είδος του.
ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΖΟΥΜΕ.Αυτό λέγεται εξέλιξη.Αυτή είναι η ζωή.Όσο και να πιστεύεις σε "περίεργα εργαστήρια",και παγκόσμιες συνωμοσίες....Έτσι είναι .Δεν θα το αλλάξεις ,Δε μπορείς να το αλλάξεις αυτό.
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ιός ΔΕΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.Το πουθενά είναι ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. Δηλαδή ΑΝΎΠΑΡΚΤΟ οπότε η πρόταση,ακυρώνεται από μόνη της.

Στη ζούγκλα του Αμαζονίου,η επιστημονική κοινότητα πιστεύει ότι έχει ανακαλύψει μέγιστα το 35-45% των ιών...........!!!!!
Γνωρίζοντας ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των ιών παγκοσμίων προέρχεται από τα δάση αυτού.........

Θες να μου πεις ότι στην έξαρση του H1N1,εγώ,που μόλις είχα βγει από χειρουργεία 3 bypass,νεφροπαθής,διαβητικός,και με μερικά άλλα τριγύρω,ΔΕΝ έπρεπε να εμβολιαστώ;
Να είσαι σίγουρος ,ότι και εσύ σε τέτοια θέση,και σε τέτοια κατάσταση,τα λεγόμενα πιο πάνω θα τα έλεγες...."μα τι μαλακίες λέω"...Και στο υπογράφω.
Να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι.
Οι ιδέες μας και ιδιαίτερα,όσον αφορά την υγεία,είναι ήδη ευαίσθητο θέμα πόσο μάλλον να θες να ακυρώσεις εκατομμύρια, σε έρευνες και επιτυχημένες εφαρμογές της.
Και ιδιαίτερα σε ομάδες πληθυσμού που κρέμεται η ζωή τους από δαύτες.
Αν ήθελε ο "οποιοσδήποτε",να "ελαττώσει τον πληθυσμό......
ΔΕΝ θα χρειάζονταν να παράξει φάρμακα για τις ασθένειες...........Θα έκανε ακριβώς το αντίθετο......
Θα τις άφηνε να εξελιχθούν και πολύ απλά ο κόσμος θα ψόφαγε από μόνος του.
Ο Έμπολα,ο Η1Ν1,η ελονοσία,η χολέρα,και όλες αυτές οι καταστροφικές κατηγορίες ιών,
ΔΕΝ ΈΧΟΥΝ εξαλειφθεί.Απλά υφίστανται σε κάποια μέρη που για τυχαίους λόγους και συγκυρίες δεν έχουν προσβάλει ανθρώπους,
(υπάρχει σε ένα φύλο εντελώς μολυσμένο στην κογκολέζικη τροπική βλάστηση,στο Mbandaka,που κατά τύχη δεν έχει ακουμπήσει κάποιο ζώο ή άνθρωπος το συγκεκριμένο φύλλωμα,για να μεταδοθεί....
γιατί μάλλον βρίσκεται σε ύψος άνω των 3 μέτρων.....(μιά τυχαία πιθανότητα,στο σύνολο των απείρων τυχαίων αυτών)......

----------


## matthew

Δεν ακυρώνω τίποτα Μάριε, ούτε είπα ότι αν αρρωστήσω σοβαρά δεν θα πάρω φάρμακα. Φυσικά & σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα πάρω οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο μου δώσουν οι γιατροί προκειμένου να μην πεθάνω. Απλά προβληματίζομαι γιατί δεν μας λένε όλη την αλήθεια σχετικά.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σαφώς & οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες έχουν σώσει πάρα πολύ κόσμο με φάρμακα όπως η πενικιλίνη & εμβόλια για σοβαρές ασθένειες στο παρελθόν & συμβάλλανε στην αύξηση του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού. Αλλά δεν αναφέρθηκα σε αυτά, αναφέρομαι για τα δεδομένα των τελευταίων δεκαετιών & τις ασθένειες που εμφανίστηκαν από το πουθενά από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Όπως το είπες Σωτήρη:
> 
> *Οι αρρώστιες ΜΑΣ είναι η ζωή ΤΟΥΣ!* Η γιαγιά μου πέθανε 100 χρονών πέρυσι αλλά από τα 65 της επί 35 χρόνια έπαιρνε ένα κομοδίνο διαφορετικά φάρμακα μόνο & μόνο για να μπορεί να σταθεί στα πόδια της.
> Μάριε & που να δεις πόσος κόσμος θα ψοφάει σαν τα κοτόπουλα στο μέλλον με τους υποχρεωτικούς εμβολιασμούς που θα έρθουν για όλους ανεξαιρέτως.  Άλλωστε ο ίδιος ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς το δήλωσε πριν μερικά χρόνια το 2010 σε ένα συνέδριο: *Χάρη στα εμβόλια θα μπορέσουμε να μειώσουμε κατά 10-15% τον παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό!*  Έχετε την εντύπωση ότι οι εξάρσεις & η εξάπλωση εκτός της αφρικανικής ηπείρου του έμπολα τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια είναι τυχαίες; Γιατί τόσος ντόρος ξαφνικά τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια για τον έμπολα; Γιατί ξεκίνησαν τώρα να βρουν να παρασκευάσουν εμβόλιο κατά του έμπολα; Τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια, από την ημέρα που εμφανίστηκε ο ιός (από το πουθενά πάλι, ποιος ξέρει από ποιο εργαστήριο την «κοπάνησε») τι κάνανε γι' αυτό; Τώρα τους έπιασαν φωτιές να φτιάξουν εμβόλιο; Είναι τυχαία όλα αυτά ή προσχεδιασμένα με μαθηματική & χειρουργική ακρίβεια εδώ & πολλά χρόνια;



Ματθαίε, μάλλον βλέπεις πολλές ταινίες επιστημονικής φαντασίας....
*1) Αν δεν υπήρχαν τα φάρμακα, η γιαγιά σου ΔΕΝ θα έφτανε ούτε καν τα 65.*Το γεγονός ότι έφτασε μέχρι τα 100 (μακάρι να φτάσουμε και εμείς εκεί), το οφείλει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΕΣ....

*2) ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ο Βασιλάκης Πόρτας (Bill Gates) ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ, ΤΟΥΣ ΕΜΒΟΛΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΠΛΗΘΥΣΜΟΥ ??* Θέλει να μειωθεί ο παγκόσμιος πληθυσμός για να πουλάει λιγότερα bugware ??

*3) ΠΟΙΟΣ EBOLA ??* Ακόμα δεν κατάλαβες ότι η *ΔΗΘΕΝ "πανδημία"* του ebola ήταν άλλο ένα μπαλόνι των media για να πουλήσουν σκουπίδια ?? *Ο ιός του ebola εμφανίστηκε ΜΟΝΟ στην Ακτή του Ελεφαντοστού, την Ουγκαντα και κανα - δυό ακόμα σημεία. ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ.* Και ΠΟΣΟΙ ΠΕΘΑΝΑΝ απο την δήθεν Πανδημία ?? ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 4000 ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ.
Λιγότεροι από την "πανδημία της Γρίπης" και εκατοντάδες φορές λιγότεροι από όσους ανθρώπους πέθαναν από ....ΔΙΑΡΟΙΑ !!!

.

----------


## matthew

Ακριβώς Σωτήρη! Η πανδημία έμπολα είναι η δικαιολογία που προβάλανε τα ΜΜΕ για να μας περάσουν έμμεσα στη συνείδησή μας ότι για το καλό μας (πάντα) θα πρέπει να εμβολιαστούμε υποχρεωτικά όλοι στο μέλλον. Ο Γκέιτς έχει έμμεση σχέση με την υγεία καθώς επενδύει αρκετά εκατομμύρια δολάρια εκεί. Πριν 10 χρόνια έκανε «δωρεά» στον παγκόσμιο οργανισμό υγείας 200 εκατομμύρια δολάρια, τάχα μου για την καταπολέμηση του AIDS. Δωρεά ήταν ή τίποτα μίζες;  :Unsure:  & για τον έλεγχο του πληθυσμού έχει άμεση σχέση, βλέπε monsanto & μεταλλαγμένα τρόφιμα. Όπως είπα παιδιά, απλά αυτές είναι απόψεις προβληματισμού που έχω γι΄αυτά τα πράγματα. Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν ότι είναι σωστές, αλλά ούτε λέω ότι αυτά που γράφετε εσείς είναι λάθος. Απλά δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα. Η μάλλον καλύτερα, δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου χεχε.  :Tongue:

----------


## katmadas

ρε παιδια γινεται να συγκρινουμε την φαρμακοβιομηχανια με την αυτοκινητοβιομηχανια για να δικαιολογησουμε τις τιμες και τα σκανδαλα?

δηλαδη η αναγκη να παρεις μια μερσεντες ειναι ιδια με το να παρεις το φαρμακο που "ισως" σου σωσει την ζωη?

να την πληρωνουμε την ερευνα συμφωνω αλλα στην τελικη ο τελικος δοκιμαστης ειμαστε εμεις.
ειτε παει καλα το φαρμακο ειτε αποτυχει.

δεν θα επρεπε δηλαδη να εφαρμοζεται καποιο ταμειο ερευνας και τα φαρμακα να ειχαν λογικες τιμες ετσι να εχουν την ελπιδα ολοι και οχοι να ειναι για ορισμενους?
αντε να μειωθει ο πληθυσμος δεν λεμε οχι αλλα γιατι να ξεκινησουμε απο τους φτωχοτερους ?
το θεωρεις δικαιο να σωθει ενα παιδι απο φαρμακα επειδη ειχε λεφτα και ενα αλλο να πεθανει ακριβως επειδη δεν προμηθευτηκε αυτο το φαρμακο?

Δεν νομιζω να μην συμφωνει κανενας οτι τα φαρμακα ειναι χρησιμα γιατι αρπαζεστε ετσι?
το προβλημμα ειναι ο τροπος διακινησης και παραγωγης αυτων.

Δεν γινεται να πληρονουμε την ερευνα για τον καρκινο σε 10 διαφορετικες εταιρειες.
Ας κανουνε μια κοινη ερευνα τοσο δυσκολο ειναι.
Εδω μιλαμε για την ανθτωποτητα και οχι για να καθεσε σε καρεκλα με καλοριφερ για να ζεσταινεις τον κολο σου...
εκει ας βγαλει η καθε εταιρεια το δικο της καλωριφερ και ας πανε οι μαλακες να το πληρωσουν.

αρχιζω και ασφυκτιώ ασχημα αληθεια...που παμε....

----------


## Spark

> αρχιζω και ασφυκτιώ ασχημα αληθεια...που παμε....



είναι πίκρα, βάλε μέλι στο τσαϊ...
ίσως δεις την ζωη απο άλλη οπτική γωνία

παραθέτουμε 25  στατιστικά στοιχεία για την φτώχεια που σίγουρα θα σας  ενοχλήσουν:

*25 Τουλάχιστον το 80% της ανθρωπότητας ζει με λιγότερα από 10  δολάρια την ημέρα.
*
*24 Το  πλουσιότερο 20% του πλανήτη έχει περισσότερο πλούτο από τα 3/4 του  πλανήτη.*

*23 Ο μισός  πληθυσμός του πλανήτη έχει έσοδα μόνο το 5% της παγκόσμιας  οικονομίας.*

*22 Σύμφωνα  με την UNICEF, 22.000 παιδιά πεθαίνουν κάθε μέρα λόγο της  φτώχειας.*

*21 Περίπου  το 1/3 των παιδιών στις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες είναι  υποσιτισμένο.*

*20 Πέρσι  περίπου 75 εκατομμύρια παιδιά ηλικίας δημοτικού δεν είχαν πρόσβαση στο  σχολείο.*

*19 Περίπου  ένα δισεκατομμύριο άνθρωποι υποδέχτηκαν τον 21ο αιώνα χωρίς να είναι σε θέση να  διαβάσουν ή να γράψουν.*

*18 Ασθένειες  που θεραπεύονται για εμάς τους έχοντες, όπως η ελονοσία, προσβάλλουν κάθε χρόνο  περίπου 500 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους.*

*17 Μόνο στην  Αφρική κάθε χρόνο πεθαίνουν 1.000.000 άνθρωποι εξαετίας της ελονοσίας. Τα  περισσότερα από τα θύματα είναι παιδιά.*

*16 Και αφού  μιλάμε για παιδιά, υπάρχουν 2.2 δισεκατομμύρια παιδιά στον  κόσμο.*

*15 Τα μισά  από τα παιδιά του πλανήτη ζουν σε συνθήκες φτώχειας*

*14 Πάνω από  ένα δισεκατομμύριο άνθρωποι έχουν ανεπαρκή πρόσβαση σε νερό και πάνω από 2.6  δισεκατομμύρια στερούνται βασικής ιατρικής περίθαλψης. Πολλές φορές το νερό που  πίνουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι από αποχετεύσεις.*

*13 Εξαιτίας  της κακής ποιότητας του νερού 1.8 εκατομμύρια παιδιά πεθαίνουν κάθε χρόνο λόγο  διάρροιας.*

*12 Περίπου  το μισό του παγκοσμίου πληθυσμού ζει σε αστικά περιβάλλοντα και περίπου το μισό  αυτών ζει σε συνθήκες φτώχειας, σε γκέτο και  παραγκουπόλεις.*

*11 Η αύξηση  των γκέτο ξεπερνά την αύξηση των κανονικών συνοικιών στις πόλεις του  κόσμου.*

*10 Το 25%  της ανθρωπότητας ζει χωρίς ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα.*

* 9 Οι 7  πλουσιότεροι άνθρωποι του κόσμου έχουν περισσότερο πλούτο απ’ότι οι 41  φτωχότερες χώρες του κόσμου μαζί. Δηλαδή 7 άνθρωποι είναι πιο πλούσιοι από  567.000.000 ανθρώπους.*

* 8 Το  πλουσιότερο 14% του παγκοσμίου πληθυσμού έχουν περισσότερο από το 80% του  παγκοσμίου ιδιωτικού κεφαλαίου. Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς τους πλούσιους δεν  πληρώνουν φόρους σε καμία χώρα του κόσμου.*

* 7 Για κάθε  ένα δολάριο που δέχεται μια αναπτυσσόμενη χώρα, σε δωρεές ή προγράμματα  ανάπτυξης, πάνω 25 από δολάρια πρέπει να επιστραφούν σε τόκους για την  αποπληρωμή χρεών.
Βρε σαν να μου θυμίζει κάτι αυτό*

* 6 Όσο  πιο  φτωχή είναι μια χώρα τόσο πιο πιθανό είναι τα λεφτά για την αποπληρωμή των χρεών  να λαμβάνονται από ανθρώπους που ουδέποτε υπέγραψαν αυτά τα δάνεια και ούτε  έλαβαν πότε έστω και ένα ευρώ από αυτά τα λεφτά!*

* 5 Το 1998  για παράδειγμα, 8 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια ξοδεύτηκαν σε καλλυντικά στις ΗΠΑ, στην  Ευρώπη 11 δολάρια δισεκατομμύρια ξοδεύτηκαν σε παγωτά, στις ΗΠΑ και στην Ευρώπη  μαζί ξοδεύτηκαν 17 δολάρια δισεκατομμύρια σε τροφές για κατοικίδια, 100  δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια ξοδεύτηκαν σε αλκοόλ στην Ευρώπη, 400 δισεκατομμύρια  δολάρια παγκόσμιος για ναρκωτικά και 780 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια για όπλα και  αμυντικές δαπάνες.*

* 4 Την ίδια  χρόνια μόνο 6 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια ξοδεύτηκαν για προγράμματα μόρφωσης, 9  δισεκατομμύρια για παροχή καθαρού νερού και ιατρικής περίθαλψης και 13  δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια για την καταπολέμηση της  φτώχειας.*

* 3 Αν  μπορείς να διαβάσεις αυτό το άρθρο σημαίνει πως είσαι στο πλουσιότερο 30% του  πλανήτη που έχει πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ.*

* 2 Η  τεχνολογία μας έχει επιτρέψει να παράγουμε αρκετό φαγητό για 10 δισεκατομμύρια  ανθρώπους δηλαδή το 150% του παγκοσμίου πληθυσμού. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι  περισσότεροι άνθρωποι του κόσμου δεν έχουν λεφτά να αγοράσουν τα τρόφιμα  αυτά!*

* 1 Αν απλά  οι ανθρωπότητα αποφάσιζε να να ξοδεύει μόνο το 1% απ’όσα ξοδεύει σήμερα για  στρατιωτικές δαπάνες, κανένα από τα παραπάνω στατιστικά στοιχεία δεν θα ίσχυε,  όλα θα είχαν διορθωθεί.
*

*πηγη
*

----------


## matthew

& ποιοι φταίνε για όλα αυτά Σπύρο; Φυσικά οι τραπεζίτες που έχουν μαζέψει για πάρτι τους τον περισσότερο πλούτο ολόκληρου του πλανήτη. Ξαναβάζω το βίντεο.





Σύμφωνα με αναλυτές η περιουσία των rothschilds μόνο εκτιμάται σε 500 τρισεκατομμύρια δολάρια που βρίσκονται σε κρυφούς λογαριασμούς στις τράπεζες τους στην ελβετία!!! Ένα ποσό που κάνει τους πλουσιότερους δισεκατομμυριούχους του κόσμου (όπως πχ ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς) στη λίστα του forbes να φαίνονται ψιλικατζίδες φτωχομπινέδες μπροστά στους rothschilds!!! & στην πραγματικότητα είναι συγκρίνοντας αναλογικά μεταξύ τους τις περιουσίες τους. & μόνο η περιουσία των rothschilds όπως λέει στο βίντεο φτάνει & περισσεύει για να στεγάσει, να ντύσει, να θρέψει, να θεραπεύσει, να μορφώσει, να να να... όλους τους ανθρώπους του πλανήτη!

----------


## nestoras

> & ποιοι φταίνε για όλα αυτά Σπύρο; Φυσικά οι τραπεζίτες που έχουν μαζέψει για πάρτι τους τον περισσότερο πλούτο ολόκληρου του πλανήτη. Ξαναβάζω το βίντεο.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με αναλυτές η περιουσία των rothschilds μόνο εκτιμάται σε 500 τρισεκατομμύρια δολάρια που βρίσκονται σε κρυφούς λογαριασμούς στις τράπεζες τους στην ελβετία!!! Ένα ποσό που κάνει τους πλουσιότερους δισεκατομμυριούχους του κόσμου (όπως πχ ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς) στη λίστα του forbes να φαίνονται ψιλικατζίδες φτωχομπινέδες μπροστά στους rothschilds!!! & στην πραγματικότητα είναι συγκρίνοντας αναλογικά μεταξύ τους τις περιουσίες τους. & μόνο η περιουσία των rothschilds όπως λέει στο βίντεο φτάνει & περισσεύει για να στεγάσει, να ντύσει, να θρέψει, να θεραπεύσει, να μορφώσει, να να να... όλους τους ανθρώπους του πλανήτη!



Όπως έλεγε κι ένας φίλος μου, από ένα ποσό και πάνω δεν σου κάνει διαφορά όσα και να έχεις. Απλά νούμερα είναι...
Είτε είχε 1τρισεκατομύριο είτε τώρα που έχει 500 πάλι το ίδιο είναι... Αργά ή γρήγορα θα τον θάψουν κι αυτόν και όλους τους απογόνους του...

----------


## Spark

> Απλά νούμερα είναι...
> Είτε είχε 1τρισεκατομύριο είτε τώρα που έχει 500 πάλι το ίδιο είναι... Αργά ή γρήγορα θα τον θάψουν κι αυτόν και όλους τους απογόνους του...



σήμερα το διάβασα, δεν το θυμόμουν, για τον Μέγα Αλέξανδρο

Ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος συγκάλεσε τους στρατηγούς του και τους κοινοποίησε τις τρεις τελευταίες επιθυμίες του... αυτές ήταν:

1) Να μεταφερθεί το φέρετρό του στους ώμους από τους καλύτερους γιατρούς της εποχής.
2) Τους  θησαυρούς που είχε αποκτήσει [ασήμι, χρυσάφι, πολύτιμους λίθους] να  τους σκορπίσουν σε όλη τη διαδρομή μέχρι τον τάφο του.
3) Τα χέρια του να μείνουν να λικνίζονται στον αέρα, έξω από το φέρετρο, σε θέα όλων.

Ένας από τους στρατηγούς, έκπληκτος από τις ασυνήθιστες επιθυμίες, ρώτησε τον Αλέξανδρο ποιοι ήταν οι λόγοι. Ο Αλέξανδρος του εξήγησε:

1)  Θέλω οι πιο διαπρεπείς γιατροί να σηκώσουν το φέρετρό μου, για να  μπορούν να δείξουν με αυτό τον τρόπο ότι ούτε εκείνοι δεν έχουν, μπροστά  στο θάνατο, τη δύναμη να θεραπεύουν!
2) Θέλω το έδαφος να καλυφθεί από τους θησαυρούς μου, για να μπορούν όλοι να βλέπουν ότι τα αγαθά που αποκτούμε εδώ, εδώ παραμένουν!
3)  Θέλω τα χέρια μου να αιωρούνται στον αέρα, για να μπορούν οι άνθρωποι  να βλέπουν ότι ερχόμαστε με τα χέρια άδεια και με τα χέρια άδεια  φεύγουμε, όταν τελειώσει για εμάς ο πιο πολύτιμος θησαυρός που είναι ο  χρόνος!

----------


## matthew

> Όπως έλεγε κι ένας φίλος μου, από ένα ποσό και πάνω δεν σου κάνει διαφορά όσα και να έχεις. *Απλά νούμερα είναι*...
> Είτε είχε 1τρισεκατομύριο είτε τώρα που έχει 500 πάλι το ίδιο είναι... Αργά ή γρήγορα θα τον θάψουν κι αυτόν και όλους τους απογόνους του...



Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά τα απλά νούμερα είναι υπεύθυνα για τη φτώχεια, την πείνα, τη δυστυχία κλπ που επικρατούν στην εποχή μας!  :Sad:  & αυτά τα νούμερα είναι ο θεός τους, στο χρήμα πιστεύουν μόνο!  :Thumbdown:  & μέχρι να θαφτούν αυτοί, θα έχουν θάψει οι ίδιοι εκατομμύρια κόσμο, μόνο & μόνο για να μεγαλώσουν αυτά τα... απλά νούμερα!  :Angry:

----------


## SV1JRT

> ρε παιδια γινεται να συγκρινουμε την φαρμακοβιομηχανια με την αυτοκινητοβιομηχανια για να δικαιολογησουμε τις τιμες και τα σκανδαλα?
> 
> δηλαδη η αναγκη να παρεις μια μερσεντες ειναι ιδια με το να παρεις το φαρμακο που "ισως" σου σωσει την ζωη?
> 
> να την πληρωνουμε την ερευνα συμφωνω αλλα στην τελικη ο τελικος δοκιμαστης ειμαστε εμεις.
> ειτε παει καλα το φαρμακο ειτε αποτυχει.
> 
> δεν θα επρεπε δηλαδη να εφαρμοζεται καποιο ταμειο ερευνας και τα φαρμακα να ειχαν λογικες τιμες ετσι να εχουν την ελπιδα ολοι και οχοι να ειναι για ορισμενους?
> αντε να μειωθει ο πληθυσμος δεν λεμε οχι αλλα γιατι να ξεκινησουμε απο τους φτωχοτερους ?
> ...




Φάνη το ξέρω ότι είναι σκληρό -ίσως και άδικο- αλλά ΠΑΝΤΟΥ υπάρχει ο νόμος του ισχυρότερου.
Το δυνατό ζώο θα επιβιώσει και το αδύναμο θα πεθάνει. ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ.
Το ίδιο γίνετε και στους ανθρώπους. Ο δυνατός (πλούσιος) θα επιβιώσει και ο αδύναμος (φτωχός) θα πεθάνει....

Εξάλου το είπαμε και πριν. Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ΔΕΝ είναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα.
Πουλάνε προϊόντα. Αν έχεις λεφτά να τα αγοράσεις έχει καλώς. Αν ΔΕΝ έχεις λεφτά, στα @@ τους..... Δεν πρόκειται να σου χαρίσουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!

Αλήθεια, ΠΟΤΕ πλήρωσες 10 διαφορετικές εταιρείες για έρευνα καρκίνου ??
Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι ΠΟΤΕ να μου ζήτησαν να πληρώσω για οποιαδήποτε έρευνα....

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ακριβώς Σωτήρη! Η πανδημία έμπολα είναι η δικαιολογία που προβάλανε τα ΜΜΕ για να μας περάσουν έμμεσα στη συνείδησή μας ότι για το καλό μας (πάντα) θα πρέπει να εμβολιαστούμε υποχρεωτικά όλοι στο μέλλον. *Ο Γκέιτς έχει έμμεση σχέση με την υγεία καθώς επενδύει αρκετά εκατομμύρια δολάρια εκεί. Πριν 10 χρόνια έκανε «δωρεά» στον παγκόσμιο οργανισμό υγείας 200 εκατομμύρια δολάρια, τάχα μου για την καταπολέμηση του AIDS. Δωρεά ήταν ή τίποτα μίζες;*  & για τον έλεγχο του πληθυσμού έχει άμεση σχέση, βλέπε monsanto & μεταλλαγμένα τρόφιμα. Όπως είπα παιδιά, απλά αυτές είναι απόψεις προβληματισμού που έχω γι΄αυτά τα πράγματα. Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν ότι είναι σωστές, αλλά ούτε λέω ότι αυτά που γράφετε εσείς είναι λάθος. Απλά δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα. Η μάλλον καλύτερα, δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου χεχε.




Ματθαίε, μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις link στο βίντεο που δείχνει τον bill Gates να λέει ότι θα μειώσουν τον πληθυσμό μέσω των εμβολιασμών ??
Γιατί όπως ξέρεις, στο internet κυκλοφορούν πολλές βλακείες και αποδίδονται λόγια σε άτομα που ποτέ δεν τα είπαν....
Έτσι από περιέργεια.

.

----------


## Prezonautis

> Αλήθεια, ΠΟΤΕ πλήρωσες 10 διαφορετικές εταιρείες για έρευνα καρκίνου ??
> Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι ΠΟΤΕ να μου ζήτησαν να πληρώσω για οποιαδήποτε έρευνα.....



Untitled.jpg

Κάποιος ξέχασε να βάλει έναν μεταγωγικό διακόπτη!!  :Smile: 

Edit: Αποτέλεσμα να φτάσουμε στο ΣΗΜΕΡΑ... Παιδιά και αύριο τα ίδια θα λέμε.

----------


## katmadas

> Φάνη το ξέρω ότι είναι σκληρό -ίσως και άδικο- αλλά ΠΑΝΤΟΥ υπάρχει ο νόμος του ισχυρότερου.
> Το δυνατό ζώο θα επιβιώσει και το αδύναμο θα πεθάνει. ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ.
> Το ίδιο γίνετε και στους ανθρώπους. Ο δυνατός (πλούσιος) θα επιβιώσει και ο αδύναμος (φτωχός) θα πεθάνει....
> 
> Εξάλου το είπαμε και πριν. Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ΔΕΝ είναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα.
> Πουλάνε προϊόντα. Αν έχεις λεφτά να τα αγοράσεις έχει καλώς. Αν ΔΕΝ έχεις λεφτά, στα @@ τους..... Δεν πρόκειται να σου χαρίσουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!
> 
> Αλήθεια, ΠΟΤΕ πλήρωσες 10 διαφορετικές εταιρείες για έρευνα καρκίνου ??
> Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι ΠΟΤΕ να μου ζήτησαν να πληρώσω για οποιαδήποτε έρευνα....
> ...



Καλημερα,

Μα εσυ ο ιδιος ειπες πως η ακριβεια σε φαρμακα οφειλετε και στην συνεχη ερευνα.
Εκτος και αν υπαρχει μονο μια εταιρεια που βγαζει φαρμακα για τον καρκινο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλημερα,
> 
> Μα εσυ ο ιδιος ειπες πως η ακριβεια σε φαρμακα οφειλετε και στην συνεχη ερευνα.
> Εκτος και αν υπαρχει μονο μια εταιρεια που βγαζει φαρμακα για τον καρκινο.



.

ΝΑΙ, αλλά τα λεφτά για την έρευνα αποτελούν ΜΕΡΟΣ της τιμής του φαρμάκου....
Δεν υπάρχει φορολογία ή χρέωση σε κάθε άνθρωπο για έρευνα.
 Αρα, όποιος χρειάζεται το κάθε φάρμακο, πληρώνει και το ανάλογο τίμημα της έρευνας.

Και με την ευκαιρία, ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ποσά χρόνια έρευνας χρειάζονται για να βγει στην κυκλοφορία ένα ΝΕΟ φάρμακο ??
*13 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ !!* Ναι 13 χρόνια μέσος όρος έρευνας και δοκιμών !!
Ολα αυτά τα χρόνια, οι μισθοί των ερευνητών, τα εργαστήρια, οι πρώτες ύλες και όλα τα άλλα έξοδα ΠΟΣΟ κοστίζουν ??
*1,3 δισεκατομμύρια. δολάρια !!* Ναι, 1,3 δισ δολάρια είναι ο μέσος όρος για το κόστος κατασκευής ενός ΝΕΟΥ φαρμάκου !!
Δεν μιλάμε για κόστος έρευνας ένα - δυο χιλιάρικα. Μιλάμε για δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια !!!
Και αφού τελειώσει η έρευνα και βγει το φάρμακο στο εμπόριο, η εταιρεία που το κατασκεύασε έχει *δικαίωμα αποκλειστικής εκμετάλλευσης του φαρμάκου για 20 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ !!*
Μόλις περάσουν τα 20 χρόνια, ΟΛΕΣ οι ανταγωνήστριες βιομηχανίες έχουν το δικαίωμα να κυκλοφορήσουν ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΥ (τα ονομαζόμενα ΓΕΝΝΟΣΗΜΑ), ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΑΠΑΝΗΣΕΙ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ για έρευνα. Γι αυτό τα γεννόσημα είναι ΦΤΗΝΟΤΕΡΑ του πρωτότυπου φαρμάκου.

Βλέπεις ΓΙΑΤΙ είναι ακριβά τα φάρμακα ??


http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=516850

.

----------


## matthew

> Ματθαίε, μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις link στο βίντεο που δείχνει τον bill Gates να λέει ότι θα μειώσουν τον πληθυσμό μέσω των εμβολιασμών ??
> Γιατί όπως ξέρεις, στο internet κυκλοφορούν πολλές βλακείες και αποδίδονται λόγια σε άτομα που ποτέ δεν τα είπαν....
> Έτσι από περιέργεια.



Ο ίδιος ο Bill Gates στην TED conference το 2010. Καμαρώστε τον!





ακόμη ένα από την ίδια παρουσίαση https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vzFeiKH1jQ
& ακόμη μερικά σχετικά με τα εμβόλια & τα τρόφιμα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjj4Iq-rsNg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo7uPBVBcJw
Η προπαγάνδα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ο ίδιος ο Bill Gates στην TED conference το 2010. Καμαρώστε τον!
> 
> ακόμη ένα από την ίδια παρουσίαση https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vzFeiKH1jQ
> & ακόμη μερικά σχετικά με τα εμβόλια & τα τρόφιμα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjj4Iq-rsNg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo7uPBVBcJw
> Η προπαγάνδα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!



Χμμμμμ..... Ματθαίε, να υποθέσω ότι δεν μιλάς και τόσο καλά Αγγλικά εεε ?
Ούτε τα σχόλια κάτω από τα βίντεο που μας έδειξες τα διάβασες ??

Λοιπόν, επειδή μιλάω τέλεια Αγγλικά, αυτό που είδα στα βίντεο αυτά, είναι τον Bill Gates να μιλάει για την ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΟΞΕΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΑΚΑ (CO2).
Στο επίμαχο λοιπόν κομμάτι του βίντεο που δείχνεις από τα σημεία 3:06 μέχρι το τέλος, ο Bill Gates λέει κατά λέξη:

*"ΑΥΤΗ λοιπόν είναι η επιθυμία μου,
Είναι μια πολύ συμπαγής επιθυμία,
που εμείς εφευρίσκουμε την τεχνολογία,
Αν μου δώσετε ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΧΗ για τα επόμενα 50 χρόνια,
-Θα μπορούσα να επιλέξω ποιος θα είναι πρόεδρος,
-Θα μπορούσα να επιλέξω ένα εμβόλιο (Που είναι κάτι που αγαπάω)
Η ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΩ
-Ότι αυτό το πράγμα που δεν κοστίζει σε CO2 εφευρίσκεται, ΑΥΤΗ θα ήταν η ευχή που θα επέλεγα.
ΑΥΤΗ είναι η μια με την μεγαλύτερη επίπτωση.
Αν ΔΕΝ καταφέρουμε αυτήν την ευχή, ο διαχωρισμός μεταξύ ανθρώπων που σκέφτονται βραχυπρόθεσμα και μακροπρόθεσμα, θα είναι απαίσιος, ανάμεσα σε US και Κίνα, ανάμεσα σε φτωχές χώρες και πλούσιες, και κυρίως πάνω από όλα, οι ζωές αυτών των δύο δισεκατομμυρίων θα είναι πολύ χειρότερες."*

Αυτή λοιπόν είναι Η ΑΚΡΙΒΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ της ομιλίας του Bill Gates.
Οποιοσδήποτε έχει καλή γνώση Αγγλικών, μπορεί να την επιβεβαιώσει.

*Λοιπόν ΕΣΥ σε αυτήν την ομιλία, ΠΩΣ βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι ο Bill Gates λέει πως πρέπει να φτιαχτούν εμβόλια για να ξεκάνουν ανθρώπους ??*


.

----------


## rama

SW1JRT, δεν ξέρεις εσύ, ξέρουν οι άλλοι. Ποιοί είναι αυτοί? Ε, ξέρουν αυτοί!

ΥΓ Ρε παιδιά, τόσο καιρό υπουργός, ακόμα δεν σταμάτησε τους ψεκασμούς ο Καμμένος?

----------


## matthew

> *Λοιπόν ΕΣΥ σε αυτήν την ομιλία, ΠΩΣ βγάζεις  το συμπέρασμα ότι ο Bill Gates λέει πως πρέπει να φτιαχτούν εμβόλια για  να ξεκάνουν ανθρώπους ??*



Για την μείωση του ρυθμού αύξησης του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού μέσω των εμβολίων κλπ το λέει ξεκάθαρα στο πρώτο βίντεο από το 1:58 μέχρι το 2:15.
*First we've got population. The world today has 6,8 billion people, that's headed up to about 9 billion.* *Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services* *we could lower that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent.*
Ουδέν σχόλιον!

----------


## H3

> Για την μείωση του ρυθμού αύξησης του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού μέσω των εμβολίων κλπ το λέει ξεκάθαρα στο πρώτο βίντεο από το 1:58 μέχρι το 2:15.
> First we've got population. The world today has 6,8 billion people, that's headed up to 9 billion. *Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services* *we could lower that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent*.
> Ουδέν σχόλιον!




αυτος που εχει ποσταρει το video που μας δειχνεις εχει κανει το παρακατω σχολιο σχετικα με το τι ενοει  ο bill gates  "lower"

"ERRATUM: To be completely fair and accurate, I should have stated  that Gates seeks to reduce the anticipated growth of the human  population rather than that he seeks to reduce the current population. I  admit that the latter slogan, that is contained in the video, is a bit  misleading and I do not want to insinuate that Gates seeks to kill off  currently living people. He rather seeks to lower the projected  population growth."


Μεταφραση
rratum : Για να είναι απολύτως δίκαιη και ακριβής , θα έπρεπε να είχα δηλώσει ότι Γκέιτς επιδιώκει να μειώσει την αναμενόμενη αύξηση του ανθρώπινου πληθυσμού και όχι ότι επιδιώκει να μειώσει τον σημερινό πληθυσμό . Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το τελευταίο σλόγκαν , που περιέχεται στο βίντεο , είναι λίγο παραπλανητικό και δεν θέλω να υπαινίσσομαι ότι Gates προσπαθεί να σκοτώσει ανθρώπους που ζουν σήμερα . Αυτός μάλλον επιδιώκει να μειώσει την προβλεπόμενη αύξηση του πληθυσμού . "

----------


## SV1JRT

> Για την μείωση του ρυθμού αύξησης του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού μέσω των εμβολίων κλπ το λέει ξεκάθαρα στο πρώτο βίντεο από το 1:58 μέχρι το 2:15.
> *First we've got population. The world today has 6,8 billion people, that's headed up to about 9 billion.* *Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services* *we could lower that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent.*
> Ουδέν σχόλιον!







> αυτος που εχει ποσταρει το video που μας δειχνεις εχει κανει το παρακατω σχολιο σχετικα με το τι ενοει  ο bill gates  "lower"
> 
> "ERRATUM: To be completely fair and accurate, I should have stated  that Gates seeks to reduce the anticipated growth of the human  population rather than that he seeks to reduce the current population. I  admit that the latter slogan, that is contained in the video, is a bit  misleading and I do not want to insinuate that Gates seeks to kill off  currently living people. He rather seeks to lower the projected  population growth."
> 
> 
> Μεταφραση
> rratum : Για να είναι απολύτως δίκαιη και ακριβής , θα έπρεπε να είχα δηλώσει ότι Γκέιτς επιδιώκει να μειώσει την αναμενόμενη αύξηση του ανθρώπινου πληθυσμού και όχι ότι επιδιώκει να μειώσει τον σημερινό πληθυσμό . Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το τελευταίο σλόγκαν , που περιέχεται στο βίντεο , είναι λίγο παραπλανητικό και δεν θέλω να υπαινίσσομαι ότι Gates προσπαθεί να σκοτώσει ανθρώπους που ζουν σήμερα . Αυτός μάλλον επιδιώκει να μειώσει την προβλεπόμενη αύξηση του πληθυσμού . "



*Οπως είπα πρίν Ματθαίε, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ κάτω απο το βίντεο....*

Και εντάξει. Ασε την μετάφραση. Σου φαίνεται λογικό, να βγήκε ο bill Gates σε δημόσια διάλεξη με εκατοντάδες κόσμο απο κάτω, να είπε οτι πρέπει να ξεκάνουμε κόσμο *ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΗΚΩΘΗΚΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΡΙΣΕΙ ???*
 Εδώ του έχουν ρίξει γιαούρτια στην μούρη επειδή έφτιαξε τα windows .....θα τον άφηναν να λέει ότι θα καθαρίσει κόσμο και ΔΕΝ θα μίλαγαν ??
Λίγο μυαλό βρε παιδιά.....

.

----------


## matthew

Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα σχόλια των άλλων στο βίντεο. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι τα λεγόμενα του Γκέιτς.




> αυτος που εχει ποσταρει το video που μας δειχνεις εχει κανει το παρακατω σχολιο σχετικα με το τι ενοει  ο bill gates  "lower"
> 
> "ERRATUM: To be completely fair and accurate, I should have stated  that Gates seeks to reduce the anticipated growth of the human  population rather than that he seeks to reduce the current population. I  admit that the latter slogan, that is contained in the video, is a bit  misleading and I do not want to insinuate that Gates seeks to kill off  currently living people. He rather seeks to lower the projected  population growth."
> 
> 
> Μεταφραση
> rratum : Για να είναι απολύτως δίκαιη και ακριβής , θα έπρεπε να είχα δηλώσει ότι Γκέιτς επιδιώκει να μειώσει την αναμενόμενη αύξηση του ανθρώπινου πληθυσμού και όχι ότι επιδιώκει να μειώσει τον σημερινό πληθυσμό . Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το τελευταίο σλόγκαν , που περιέχεται στο βίντεο , είναι λίγο παραπλανητικό και δεν θέλω να υπαινίσσομαι ότι Gates προσπαθεί να σκοτώσει ανθρώπους που ζουν σήμερα . *Αυτός μάλλον επιδιώκει να μειώσει την προβλεπόμενη αύξηση του πληθυσμού* . "



Α, μάλιστα! Δηλαδή το να το παίζει θεός & με νοοτροπίες & μεθόδους ευγονικής (νέα εμβόλια κλπ) να αποφασίζει ο Γκέιτς & ο κάθε Γκέιτς ποιοι θα γεννηθούν & ποιοι όχι, ποιοι θα έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν απογόνους & ποιοι όχι, με σκοπό να μειώσει την προβλεπόμενη αύξηση του πληθυσμού δεν είναι τίποτα; Λίγο το κακό έτσι; Κατ' αρχήν το άτομο που έκανε το παραπάνω σχόλιο στο βίντεο φυσικά το έκανε για να καλύψει τον ποπό του & να αποποιηθεί οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη σχετικά με το βίντεο που ανέβασε. Ο Γκέιτς δεν είναι βλάκας για να καρφωθεί μόνος του. Είναι πονηρός & ξέρει πολύ καλά να προπαγανδίζει. Όπως & να έχει, το μέλλον θα δείξει τι σκοπούς έχουν πραγματικά για την ανθρωπότητα.

----------


## H3

> Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα σχόλια των άλλων στο βίντεο. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι τα λεγόμενα του Γκέιτς.
> 
> Α, μάλιστα! Δηλαδή το να το παίζει θεός & με νοοτροπίες & μεθόδους ευγονικής (νέα εμβόλια κλπ) να αποφασίζει ο Γκέιτς & ο κάθε Γκέιτς ποιοι θα γεννηθούν & ποιοι όχι, ποιοι θα έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν απογόνους & ποιοι όχι, με σκοπό να μειώσει την προβλεπόμενη αύξηση του πληθυσμού δεν είναι τίποτα; Λίγο το κακό έτσι; Κατ' αρχήν το άτομο που έκανε το παραπάνω σχόλιο στο βίντεο φυσικά το έκανε για να καλύψει τον ποπό του & να αποποιηθεί οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη σχετικά με το βίντεο που ανέβασε. Ο Γκέιτς δεν είναι βλάκας για να καρφωθεί μόνος του. Είναι πονηρός & ξέρει πολύ καλά να προπαγανδίζει. Όπως & να έχει, το μέλλον θα δείξει τι σκοπούς έχουν πραγματικά για την ανθρωπότητα.



""Όπως & να έχει, το μέλλον θα δείξει τι σκοπούς έχουν πραγματικά για την ανθρωπότητα.""



ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ Φιλε ,θα δειξει το μελλον, και οχι τα λεγομενα του καθενος στο Youtube που Ψαχνει για clicks 
Ξερεις στο internet o καθενας  ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ  ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ 


ΥΓ . Το σχολειο δεν  ειναι απο "αλλον" , αλλα απο αυτον που ανεβασε το VIDEO

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα σχόλια των άλλων στο βίντεο. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι τα λεγόμενα του Γκέιτς.
> 
> Α, μάλιστα! Δηλαδή το να το παίζει θεός & με νοοτροπίες & μεθόδους ευγονικής (νέα εμβόλια κλπ) να αποφασίζει ο Γκέιτς & ο κάθε Γκέιτς ποιοι θα γεννηθούν & ποιοι όχι, ποιοι θα έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν απογόνους & ποιοι όχι, με σκοπό να μειώσει την προβλεπόμενη αύξηση του πληθυσμού δεν είναι τίποτα; Λίγο το κακό έτσι; Κατ' αρχήν το άτομο που έκανε το παραπάνω σχόλιο στο βίντεο φυσικά το έκανε για να καλύψει τον ποπό του & να αποποιηθεί οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη σχετικά με το βίντεο που ανέβασε. Ο Γκέιτς δεν είναι βλάκας για να καρφωθεί μόνος του. Είναι πονηρός & ξέρει πολύ καλά να προπαγανδίζει. Όπως & να έχει, το μέλλον θα δείξει τι σκοπούς έχουν πραγματικά για την ανθρωπότητα.




*......Αααααααα, Matthew ΔΕΝ την παλεύεις !!!*

*Εντάξει λοιπόν.*
- Ο Bill Gates θέλει να φτιάξει εμβόλια για να μας ξεκάνει,
- Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες φτιάχνουν αρρώστιες για να μας ξεκάνουν,
- Η Μοσάντο φτιάχνει μεταλλαγμένα τρόφιμα για να μας ξεκάνει,
- Τα αεροπλάνα μας ψεκάζουν για να μας ξεκάνουν,
- Οι Κρόνιοι θα μας την πέσουν για να μας ξεκάνουν,
- Οι εξωνήινοι την έπεσαν στην Area 51 για να μας ξεκάνουν,
- Και η Στικούδη έχει φωνάρα και δεν θέλει να μας ξεκάνει !!
Αν ξέχασα καμιά συνωμοσία, μπορείτε ελεύθερα να την προσθέσετε.

Ευχαριστημένος τώρα Matthew ??
Προς Θεού όμως..... ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΕΜΒΟΛΙΟ !!

.

----------


## Spark

> ,θα δειξει το μελλον, και οχι τα λεγομενα του καθενος στο Youtube που Ψαχνει για clicks 
> Ξερεις στο internet o καθενας  ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ  ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ



έτσι=γιουβέτσι
το να γράφει ο καθε ένας ότι θέλει ειναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι. απο την μια είναι πολιτισμός και απο την άλλη μπορει να είναι παραπληροφόρηση, έλεγχος της σκέψης, της συμπεριφοράς κα κοκοήθη.

----------


## SV1JRT

> έτσι=γιουβέτσι
> το να γράφει ο καθε ένας ότι θέλει ειναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι. απο την μια είναι πολιτισμός και απο την άλλη μπορει να είναι παραπληροφόρηση, έλεγχος της σκέψης, της συμπεριφοράς κα κοκοήθη.



Μόνο που η φύση του ανθρώπου είναι να είναι καχύποπτος και να πιστεύει με μεγάλη ευκολία τις κινδυνολογίες και τα σενάρια καταστροφής, παρά τα ΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΦΑΝΗ γεγονότα μπροστά στα μάτια του !!!

.

----------


## matthew

> Ξερεις στο internet o καθενας  ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ  ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ



Αυτό κάνουμε όλοι μας, εκφράζουμε τις απόψεις μας ελεύθερα.  :Cool: 




> ΥΓ . Το σχολειο δεν  ειναι απο "αλλον" , αλλα απο αυτον που ανεβασε το VIDEO



Μα σε αυτόν αναφέρθηκα περί αποποίησης ευθύνης!
Πάντως τα λόγια του Γκέιτς εμένα μου αφήνουν να εννοηθεί ότι η μείωση του ρυθμού αύξησης του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού κατά 10-15% μέσω των εμβολίων κλπ, μπορεί να γίνει με 2 τρόπους: ή με θανάτους ή με στειρώσεις. & επειδή δεν τολμούν να κάνουν το πρώτο σε μαζική κλίμακα, θα προσπαθήσουν να εφαρμόσουν το δεύτερο. Anyway, ο καθένας ερμηνεύει τα λεγόμενα & πιστεύει ότι θέλει. Αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα του καθενός είναι αυτό άλλωστε. Καλά να είμαστε όλοι & εννοείται να μην γίνουν ποτέ τα πράγματα όπως μου φαίνονται εμένα.  :Smile:

----------


## jimnaf

Αχ τι όμορφος κόσμος αγγελικά  πλασμένος.

Σκάνδαλα , ποια σκάνδαλα  μπαρούφες.

Φτιαχτές αρρώστιες , έλα  ρε τώρα  θα μας τρελάνεις

Ηλεκτρονικά σχέδια με λάθει κατά λάθος ,ναι  ναι 

Γιατροί με φακελάκια,  εεεεεπ  φτου  κακά.

Δικαστές πουλημένοι,αααααα σε παρακαλώ .

Το είδες ;

Όχι.

Ε , δεν υπάρχει.

Ρε συ  άσε ένα παράθυρο , ένα ενδεχόμενο μήπως και .

Ναι καλά , είδες αυτό  που σε έχουν κάνει να πιστεύεις.

Τι δηλαδή.

Ε, να εξωγήινοι , ζόμπι, τέτοια.

Δεν μου λες η γη  είναι  στρογγυλή ;

Εεεε καλά τώρα τι με ρωτάς.

Ρε , η γη είναι στρογγυλή;

Θα με σκάσεις ρε μ@λλλκα ,εε  ναι είναι στρογγυλή.

Την είδες ;

Εγώ όχι ,άλλοι όμως

Ε, δε είναι.

Καλά καλά

Δε μου λες έχεις δει να μας ψεκάζουν; 

Πω πω ρε πο@@@@ μου τι άλλο θα ακούσω.

Εχεις δει ;

ΟΧΙ.

Εε πάρε να δεις . (Φώτο jimnaf  καμία επεξεργασία )

*Ρε* *είσαι   καλά  τι λες τώρα, το πράγμα φαίνετε καθαρά  ότι έμεινε από βενζίνα και γύρισε ρεζέρβα .* :Tongue2: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55965

----------


## Spark

θετική ενέργεια, θετική διάθεση, για ισορροπία.
ο αρνητισμός βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55966

----------


## SV1JRT

> θετική ενέργεια, θετική διάθεση, για ισορροπία.
> ο αρνητισμός βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αχ τι όμορφος κόσμος αγγελικά  πλασμένος.
> 
> Σκάνδαλα , ποια σκάνδαλα  μπαρούφες.
> 
> Φτιαχτές αρρώστιες , έλα  ρε τώρα  θα μας τρελάνεις
> 
> Ηλεκτρονικά σχέδια με λάθει κατά λάθος ,ναι  ναι 
> 
> Γιατροί με φακελάκια,  εεεεεπ  φτου  κακά.
> ...

----------


## SV1JRT

*ΚΑΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ............*

.






.

----------


## sakishlek

Καλά όλα τ'άλλα όμως η θεωρία ότι υπερθερμαίνεται ο πλανήτης απ΄τις ανθρώπινες εκπομπές CO2 είναι μεγάλη μούφα.Προσέξατε ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια άλλαξε σιωπηρά ο όρος global warming (πάγκοσμια υπερθέρμανση) σε climate change(κλιματική αλλαγή);Πήγε περίπατο η υπερθέρμανση.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλά όλα τ'άλλα όμως η θεωρία ότι υπερθερμαίνεται ο πλανήτης απ΄τις ανθρώπινες εκπομπές CO2 είναι μεγάλη μούφα.Προσέξατε ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια άλλαξε σιωπηρά ο όρος global warming (πάγκοσμια υπερθέρμανση) σε climate change(κλιματική αλλαγή);Πήγε περίπατο η υπερθέρμανση.




http://climate.nasa.gov/evidence/

.

----------


## sakishlek

> http://climate.nasa.gov/evidence/
> 
> .



Η αλλαγή του όρου από μόνη της δείχνει ότι κάτι 'βρωμάει ψαρίλα' εδώ.Αλλιώς θα συνέχιζαν να χρησιμοποιούν το global warming.Σύμφωνα με τις θεωρίες τους η Αρκτική  θα έπρεπε να μην είχε καθόλου πάγο εδώ και χρόνια.Και σύμφωνα μ' εκείνο το πολύκροτο ντοκιμαντέρ του Άλ Γκορ ,το An Inconvenient Truth ,η Νέα Υόρκη τώρα θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται κάτω απ'τα νερά.

----------


## lepouras

> http://climate.nasa.gov/evidence/
> 
> .



Σωτήρη βλέποντας το γράφημα δεν βλέπω κάτι το τραγικό με το σκεπτικό ότι αν κρίνουμε ότι κατά μέσο όρο 100Κ χρόνια ανεβαίνει σε μιά στάθμη στις 300 μονάδες και μάλιστα με το δικό τους γράφημα έτσι και αλλιώς ήμασταν ακριβός σε μια ίδια εποχή και από την ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα φτάσαμε στις 400 δηλαδή 100 μονάδες παραπάνω που άν δεν υπήρχαμε τις 300 θα τις είχε σίγουρα η γη.οπότε και μόνου που υπάρχουμε 7 δις άνθρωποι δεν θα επιβαρύναμε κάτι και μόνο που θα ζούσαμε?? και αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο είναι ότι οπτικά έχεις την εντύπωση ότι διπλασιάσαμε τις μονάδες αλλά δίπλα (αριστερά) βλέπουμε να ξεκινά η μέτρηση από το 160. γιατί? για να έχει την οπτική του διπλασιασμού? γιατί δεν το δείχνουν όπως πρέπει από το μηδέν ?
και επίσης και μόνο που λέει ότι το 1950 ήτανε είδη στις 320 μονάδες. άρα από το 50 και μετά την ανεβάσαμε σχεδόν 80.
χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ ύποπτα πράγματα :Lol:

----------


## matthew

Έναν ακόμη προβληματισμό που θέλω να θέσω είναι σχετικά με τον καπνό! Είναι αποδεδειγμένο από κλινικές μελέτες & ιατρικές έρευνες ότι το κάπνισμα είναι καταστρεπτικό για την υγεία. Εφόσον *το κάπνισμα μπορεί να σκοτώσει* όπως αναγράφεται επάνω στα πακέτα των τσιγάρων (& στην ουσία σκοτώνει, εκατομμύρια κόσμος πεθαίνει κάθε χρόνο παγκοσμίως εξαιτίας του καπνίσματος), γιατί καλλιεργείται & πουλιέται νόμιμα στο εμπόριο; Εφόσον είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσει καρκίνους (πνεύμονα, λάρυγγα, φάρυγγα κλπ), καρδιοαγγειακές παθήσεις & ένα σωρό άλλα κακά, *γιατί ο καπνός δεν κατατάσσεται σε μια κατηγορία επικίνδυνων ουσιών όπως τα ναρκωτικά & να απαγορευθεί δια παντός η καλλιέργεια & η εμπορεία-διάθεσή του στην κοινωνία; Γιατί δεν κηρύσσουν παράνομο τον καπνό ώστε να προστατεύσουν τη δημόσια υγεία;* Μήπως είναι & αυτός ένας «νόμιμος» τρόπος για να μειώσουν το ρυθμό αύξησης του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού από τη μία & από την άλλη να έχουν κέρδη δισεκατομμυρίων πάλι οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες από τα φάρμακα που θα παρασκευάσουν & τις χημιοθεραπείες κλπ κατά του καρκίνου & των παθήσεων του καπνίσματος;  :whistle:

----------


## sakishlek

> *100Κ* χρόνια



Αντίσταση είναι οι χιλιετίες;

----------


## moutoulos

> ... *γιατί ο καπνός δεν κατατάσσεται σε μια κατηγορία επικίνδυνων ουσιών όπως τα ναρκωτικά & να απαγορευθεί δια παντός η καλλιέργεια & η εμπορεία-διάθεσή του στην κοινωνία; Γιατί δεν κηρύσσουν παράνομο τον καπνό ώστε να προστατεύσουν τη δημόσια υγεία;*



Και ποιός σου είπε θέλουν "δημόσια υγεία" ?.
Απόσπασμα απο την *ΠΗΓΗ*:





> Το βασικό επιχείρημα των καπνοβιομηχανιών, ώστε να πείσουν πολιτικούς και κυβερνήσεις για τη λήψη λιγότερων μέτρων προστασίας 
> της δημόσια Υγείας, είναι μακάβριο!Όπως υποστηρίζουν οι χαρτογιακάδες της  Philip Morris, το κάπνισμα συμφέρει κράτος και καπνοβιομηχανία.
> 
> *Ο πρόωρος θάνατος ενός καπνιστή απο καρκίνο -όπως ο καρκίνος του πνεύμονα- είναι ένας τρόπος για να εξοικονομηθούν χρήματα 
> απο τις συντάξεις.*Γι αυτούς, θάνατοι απο το τσιγάρο, μόνο ευεργετικές επιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχουν στις ευρωπαϊκές οικονομίες!
> 
> Μάλιστα όπως η υγεία δεν είναι η προτεραιότητα τους , έχουν υπολογίσει την ιδανική ηλικία για να πεθάνει κάποιος απο καρκίνο.*Ένας καπνιστής 
> πρέπει να πεθαίνει όταν έχει πληρώσει ένα μέγιστο ποσό σε φόρους και λίγο πριν βγεί στην σύνταξη!*Με λίγα λόγια οι καπνοβιομηχανίες 
> χρηματοδοτούν τις κυβερνήσεις για να επιτρέπουν στον κόσμο να καπνίζει ώστε να κερδίζουν λεφτά και οι δυο απο τον θάνατό τους.

----------

matthew (22-03-15)

----------


## vasilllis

-Το φαι κανει κακο
-Η δουλεια-αγχος κανει κακο
- το σεξ κανει κακο.
Ας τα κοψουνε ολα στο τελος.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη βλέποντας το γράφημα δεν βλέπω κάτι το τραγικό με το σκεπτικό ότι αν κρίνουμε ότι κατά μέσο όρο 100Κ χρόνια ανεβαίνει σε μιά στάθμη στις 300 μονάδες και μάλιστα με το δικό τους γράφημα έτσι και αλλιώς ήμασταν ακριβός σε μια ίδια εποχή και από την ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα φτάσαμε στις 400 δηλαδή 100 μονάδες παραπάνω που άν δεν υπήρχαμε τις 300 θα τις είχε σίγουρα η γη.οπότε και μόνου που υπάρχουμε 7 δις άνθρωποι δεν θα επιβαρύναμε κάτι και μόνο που θα ζούσαμε?? και αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο είναι ότι οπτικά έχεις την εντύπωση ότι διπλασιάσαμε τις μονάδες αλλά δίπλα (αριστερά) βλέπουμε να ξεκινά η μέτρηση από το 160. γιατί? για να έχει την οπτική του διπλασιασμού? γιατί δεν το δείχνουν όπως πρέπει από το μηδέν ?
> και επίσης και μόνο που λέει ότι το 1950 ήτανε είδη στις 320 μονάδες. άρα από το 50 και μετά την ανεβάσαμε σχεδόν 80.
> χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ ύποπτα πράγματα



Γιάννη, τα τελευταία 10 εκατομύρια χρόνια το CO2 *ΠΟΤΕ* δεν ξεπέρασε τα 300ppm και τώρα μεσα σε 50 χρόνια έπιασε τα 400ppm. Δεν σου χτυπάει καμπανάκια ??
 Οτι στάθμη της θάλασσας ανέβηκε 17 εκατοστά τον τελευταίο αιώνα, μας λεει κάτι ??
 Οτι τα 10 τελευταία χρόνια είναι τα πιο θερμά που έχουν καταγραφεί σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα ??
 Οτι κάθε χρόνο λιώνουν *250 ΚΥΒΙΚΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ* πάγων, μας λέι τίποτα ??
Νομίζω οτι ο πλανήτης έχει αρχίσει να κουράζεται απο το ανθρώπινο είδος......

.

----------


## sakishlek

> -Το φαι κανει κακο
> -Η δουλεια-αγχος κανει κακο
> - το σεξ κανει κακο.
> Ας τα κοψουνε ολα στο τελος.



Παν μέτρον άριστον έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι.Δεν κατανάλωναν μόνο πιτόγυρα για πρωινό.Δεν ζούσαν για να περιδρομιάζουν σε ψησταριές,εστιατόρια και ταχυφαγεία.Και δεν έπαιρναν βιάγκρα την ίδια ώρα που ζύγισαν 800 κιλά επιβαρύνοντας όσο δεν πάει την καρδιά.Ούτε κάπνιζαν έθνος άφιλτρο δυο πακέτα μέχρι το μεσημέρι.Και ήξεραν τί έλεγαν.

----------

vasilllis (22-03-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> Γιάννη, τα τελευταία 10 εκατομύρια χρόνια το CO2 *ΠΟΤΕ* δεν ξεπέρασε τα 300ppm και τώρα μεσα σε 50 χρόνια έπιασε τα 400ppm. Δεν σου χτυπάει καμπανάκια ??
>  Οτι στάθμη της θάλασσας ανέβηκε 17 εκατοστά τον τελευταίο αιώνα, μας λεει κάτι ??
>  Οτι τα 10 τελευταία χρόνια είναι τα πιο θερμά που έχουν καταγραφεί σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα ??
>  Οτι κάθε χρόνο λιώνουν *250 ΚΥΒΙΚΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ* πάγων, μας λέι τίποτα ??
> Νομίζω οτι ο πλανήτης έχει αρχίσει να κουράζεται απο το ανθρώπινο είδος......
> 
> .



Τα επίδεδα του CO2 που υπήρχαν στην ατμόσφαιρα την εποχή των δεινοσαύρων ήταν πολύ υψηλότερα.Και ήταν ακριβώς εκείνη την εποχή που ο πλανήτης έσφιζε από ζωή και περπάτησαν τα μεγαλύτερα πλάσματα.

Αυτό που επιμελώς δεν αναφέρουν σε τέτοιες μπακαλομελέτες είναι ότι οι εκπομπές CO2 από ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα είναι αμελητέες μπροστά στις εκπομπές Co2 των ωκεανών της μεγαλύτερης πηγής αυτού του αερίου.Οι βιομηχανικές εκπομπές είναι αρκετά μικρότερες ακόμα και από τις εκπομπές co2 των ...αγελάδων.Ναι των αγελάδων.

Όσο γι'αυτό το λιώνουν οι πάγοι έλιωναν μέχρι ένα σημείο.Τον Αύγουστο του 2014 είχαν ξανά διπλασιαστεί http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...-FREE-now.html διαψεύδοντας τον παραμυθά Αλ Γκορ και τα ντοκιμαντέρ του.

Ξαναλέω δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όρος που χρησιμοποιούσαν άλλαξε από global warming σε climate change.Τα τελευταία χρόνια μάλλον έχουμε global cooling.Γι'αυτό κι άλλαξε ο όρος.Συμβαίνει πιθανώς κλιματική αλλαγή ,όχι υπερθέρμανση πλέον,αλλά δεν μπορούν να εξηγήσουν γιατί.Το CO2 μάλλον είναι αποτέλεσμα αυτής της αλλαγής όχι η αιτία,απλά γιατί το ανθρώπινο co2 είναι αμελητέο μπροστά σ'αυτό των ωκεανών.Οι ωκεανοί απελευθερώνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες co2 όχι απ΄τη μια μέρα στην άλλη αλλά σε περιόδους 100ετίας. Αυτά όλα εύκολα τα εξηγεί ωκεανογράφος.Σχεδόν ποτέ όμως δεν βγάζουν τέτοιον να τα πει.Βγάζουν άλλους από διαφορετικούς κλάδους,ακόμα και πολιτικούς που λέει ο καθένας το κοντό και το μακρύ του.

----------


## SV1JRT

.

Χμμμμμμ..... ΜΠΑΚΑΛΟΜΕΛΕΤΗ η επίσημη έρευνα της NASA, αλλα "έγκυρο" το άρθρο που υπογράφει κάποιος ρεπόρτερ "DAVID ROSE" για μια φυλάδα που ονομάζετε "Mail Online" και δεν την ξέρει κανένας.....
Τι άλλο να πώ ??

Αλήθεια, κάνω λάθος ή μήπως ΕΙΔΙΚΑ η NASA έχει μεγάλο συμφέρον να υποστηρίξει οτι "Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης" αντί να σκάβει τον λάκο της λέγοντας οτι πρέπει να σταματήσει η παραγωγή CO2 στον πλανήτη ??

.

----------


## matthew

> Αυτό που επιμελώς δεν αναφέρουν σε τέτοιες μπακαλομελέτες είναι ότι οι εκπομπές CO2 από ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα είναι αμελητέες μπροστά στις εκπομπές Co2 των ωκεανών της μεγαλύτερης πηγής αυτού του αερίου.
> Οι ωκεανοί απελευθερώνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες co2 όχι απ΄τη μια μέρα στην άλλη αλλά σε περιόδους 100ετίας.



Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει Σάκη. Οι ωκεανοί απορροφούν διοξείδιο του άνθρακα το οποίο στη συνέχεια μετατρέπεται σε ανθρακικό οξύ με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται όλο & περισσότερο η οξύτητα των ωκεανών.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91...BF%CE%BE%CF%8D
http://www.tanea.gr/news/world/artic...aia-200-xronia
http://www.tovima.gr/science/technol...le/?aid=533097

----------


## sakishlek

> .
> 
> Χμμμμμμ..... ΜΠΑΚΑΛΟΜΕΛΕΤΗ η επίσημη έρευνα της NASA, αλλα "έγκυρο" το άρθρο που υπογράφει κάποιος ρεπόρτερ "DAVID ROSE" για μια φυλάδα που ονομάζετε "Mail Online" και δεν την ξέρει κανένας.....
> Τι άλλο να πώ ??
> 
> Αλήθεια, κάνω λάθος ή μήπως ΕΙΔΙΚΑ η NASA έχει μεγάλο συμφέρον να υποστηρίξει οτι "Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης" αντί να σκάβει τον λάκο της λέγοντας οτι πρέπει να σταματήσει η παραγωγή CO2 στον πλανήτη ??
> 
> .



Ένα διάγραμμα ακόμα και αν είναι της NASA χωράει πολλές ερμηνείες,π.χ. όπως είπε κάποιος παραπάνω είναι μισό,ξεκινάει απ το 160 και επιπλέον δείχνει τα τελευταία 400 χιλιάδες χρόνια.Όχι πιο πίσω.Το λινκ το έδωσα ενδεικτικά για τους χάρτες των πάγων όχι για στοιχείο ατράνταχτο.'Υπερθέμανση' δεν το λένε ούτε οι ίδιοι πλέον.Αυτό δεν λέει κάτι;Όσο για το άν έχει συμφέρον η NASA να μην υπάρχει,τα εν δυνάμει οικονομικά κέρδη από τoν έλεγχο εκπομπών co2 ειναι τεράστια.Γιατί απλά όλη η ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα αλλά και η ίδια η ζωή όλων των οργανισμών στον πλανήτη συνδέεται μ'αυτό το αέριο.Γι'αυτό το λόγο 'βρωμάει ψαρίλα' η υπόθεση.

----------


## sakishlek

> Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει Σάκη. Οι ωκεανοί απορροφούν διοξείδιο του άνθρακα το οποίο στη συνέχεια μετατρέπεται σε ανθρακικό οξύ με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται όλο & περισσότερο η οξύτητα των ωκεανών.
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91...BF%CE%BE%CF%8D
> http://www.tanea.gr/news/world/artic...aia-200-xronia
> http://www.tovima.gr/science/technol...le/?aid=533097



Απορροφούν και απελευθερώνουν σε μεγάλους κύκλους εκατονταετίας ίσως και περισσότερο.Είναι ο λεγόμενος κύκλος του CO2.

----------


## sakishlek

Και *το γράφημα της ΝΑΣΑ* λέει καθαρά ότι το επίπεδο Co2 είναι το υψηλότερο ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 400χιλ χρόνια .

Γιατί δεν το πάνε πιο πίσω που ήταν 5 φορές περισσότερο απ'το σημερινό 'υψηλότερο' ;

http://www.livescience.com/44330-jur...n-dioxide.html

----------


## SV1JRT

> Και το γράφημα της ΝΑΣΑ λέει καθαρά ότι το επίπεδο Co2 είναι το υψηλότερο ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 650χιλ χρόνια .
> 
> *Γιατί δεν το πάνε πιο πίσω που ήταν 5 φορές περισσότερο απ'το σημερινό 'υψηλότερο' ;*
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/44330-jur...n-dioxide.html



Σάκη, αν είναι έτσι, ας το πάμε *ΑΚΟΜΑ* πιο πίσω το θέμα, που η ατμόσφαιρα της γης ήταν ΜΕΘΑΝΙΟ και ΑΖΩΤΟ !!.....
Μα είμαστε σοβαροί ?? Επειδή το CO2 ήταν ανεβασμένο πριν από *1 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,* σημαίνει ότι και η τωρινή αύξηση είναι εντάξει ??
Πρέπει δηλαδή να ξυπνήσεις μια μέρα και να φοράς βατραχοπέδιλα στο κρεβάτι για να δεις οτι κάτι πάει ΠΟΛΥ στραβά ??

.

----------


## sakishlek

> Σάκη, αν είναι έτσι, ας το πάμε *ΑΚΟΜΑ* πιο πίσω το θέμα, που η ατμόσφαιρα της γης ήταν ΜΕΘΑΝΙΟ και ΑΖΩΤΟ !!.....
> Μα είμαστε σοβαροί ?? Επειδή το CO2 ήταν ανεβασμένο πριν από *1 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,* σημαίνει ότι και η τωρινή αύξηση είναι εντάξει ??
> Πρέπει δηλαδή να ξυπνήσεις μια μέρα και να φοράς βατραχοπέδιλα στο κρεβάτι για να δεις οτι κάτι πάει ΠΟΛΥ στραβά ??
> 
> .



Δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι ενταξει ,δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι είναι κακό ή αφύσικο αφού τότε που ήταν 5 φορες περισσότερο ο πλανήτης ήταν τίγκα σε φυτά και ζώα.Επίσης δεν σημαίνει ότι η κλιματική αλλαγή όπως τη λένε τώρα είναι ανθρωπογενής.Εκεί είναι όλο το κόλπο.Δεν έχει αποδειχτεί ότι είναι ανθρωπογενής.Αυτό είναι πέρα για πέρα αμφισβητήσιμο.Ο Αλ Γκορ ήταν σίγουρος εδώ και χρόνια ότι θα κολυμπάει πάνω απ το διαμέρισμά του.Ακόμα στη ντουλάπα τα χει τα βατραχοπέδιλα.

----------


## SV1JRT

Σάκη, ΕΛΠΙΖΩ να έχεις δίκιο, γιατί αλλιώς βλέπω στην Κέρκυρα να πιάνεις φύκια στο σαλόνι σου !!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Αλήθεια σε ποια περιοχή της Κέρκυρας μένεις ?

.

----------


## vasilllis

> Παν μέτρον άριστον έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι.Δεν κατανάλωναν μόνο πιτόγυρα για πρωινό.Δεν ζούσαν για να περιδρομιάζουν σε ψησταριές,εστιατόρια και ταχυφαγεία.Και δεν έπαιρναν βιάγκρα την ίδια ώρα που ζύγισαν 800 κιλά επιβαρύνοντας όσο δεν πάει την καρδιά.Ούτε κάπνιζαν έθνος άφιλτρο δυο πακέτα μέχρι το μεσημέρι.Και ήξεραν τί έλεγαν.



Σακη δεν ειναι μονο αυτο.Πληροφοριακα μονο για τους απιστους οταν καποτε ο καπνος (το φυτο) ηταν 50 cm και εβγαζε 300 κιλα το στρεμμα(τυχαια νουμερα) τωρα ειναι αμαζονιος και βγαζει 2 τονους.Οποτε καταλαβαινεις γιατι υπαρχουν 80ρηδες παππουδες καπνιστες και γιατι σε 30 χρονια δεν θα υπαρχουν τετοιοι.Καταλαβαινεις οτι σε καθε τζουρα τ φυτοφαρμακα τραβανε.
Επισης το ιδιο ισχυει για το φαι κρεας η λαχανικα.

----------


## nestoras

> Σακη δεν ειναι μονο αυτο.Πληροφοριακα μονο για τους απιστους οταν καποτε ο καπνος (το φυτο) ηταν 50 cm και εβγαζε 300 κιλα το στρεμμα(τυχαια νουμερα) τωρα ειναι αμαζονιος και βγαζει 2 τονους.Οποτε καταλαβαινεις γιατι υπαρχουν 80ρηδες παππουδες καπνιστες και γιατι σε 30 χρονια δεν θα υπαρχουν τετοιοι.Καταλαβαινεις οτι σε καθε τζουρα τ φυτοφαρμακα τραβανε.
> Επισης το ιδιο ισχυει για το φαι κρεας η λαχανικα.



Όσο και να σου φαίνεται περίεργο, τα τελευταία χρόνια οι κανονισμοί για τα ραντίσματα του καπνού έχουν γίνει πολύ πιο αυστηροί σε σχέση με παλιότερα!!
Για παράδειγμα δεν επιτρέπεται να μαζέψεις αν δεν έχουν περάσει τουλάχιστον 20 μέρες από το τελευταίο ράντισμα.

Η διαφορά στην ποσότητα παραγωγής αυξήθηκε κυρίως λόγω τεχνητής βροχής (πότισμα) και χρήσης λιπασμάτων. Εκεί που παλιά ένα χωράφι έβγαζε 80-100 κιλά ανά στρέμμα τώρα πλέον βγάζει 300 κιλά. Αυτά τα κιλά θα μπορούσε να τα βγάλει κι ένα χωράφι πριν αρκετά χρόνια, αν "καθόταν" για μερικά χρόνια ακαλλιέργητο (ή με φυτείες ψυχανθών) κι αν ευνοούσε η χρονια με βροχές εκεί που έπρεπε.

Σήμερα, αντιμετωπίζουμε το πρόβλημα της εξάντλησης των συστατικών του εδάφους με τη χρήση λιπασμάτων αλλά και το πρόβλημα ξηρασίας με τεχνητό πότισμα από γεωτρήσεις.
Γενικά, η καλλιέργεια του καπνού δεν έχει αλλάξει και πολύ τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια (τόσα χρόνια έβαζε καπνά ο πατέρας μου πριν βγει στη σύνταξη) πέρα από κάποιες τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις όσον αφορά στον τρόπο ραμματιάσματος. Το μάζεμα παραμένει η ίδια σιχαμερή διαδικασία και δε μπορεί να γίνει με κάποιο βοήθημα (τουλάχιστον στην ποικιλία που δουλεύαμε εμείς).

Όσον αφορά στο μέγεθος της ρίζας, δεν παίζει και πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο. Συνήθως τα πολύ μεγάλα καπνά είναι "άχρηστα", αραιόφυλλα και βγάζουν πολύ ελαφρύ και κακής ποιότητας χαρμάνι (εμείς τα λέμε "μαύρα" στο χωριό μου). Το κανονικό μέγεθος για καλή παραγωγή είναι περίπου στο 1,2m με πυκνό φύλλωμα, χοντρό κοτσάνι και χρώμα ανοιχτό πράσινο.





> Νο 18. Κατερίνη και ομοειδείς ποικιλίες. Είναι γνωστός και ως τύπος  «Σαμψούς». Ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των καπνών γεύσεως Περιλαμβάνει τους  τύπους: 1)Σαμψούς. Ποικιλία που έφεραν στην Ελλάδα το 1923 οι πρόσφυγες  από την περιοχή του Πόντου. 2)Μπασή-Μπαγλή ( ή Κατερίνη Σ79) (στα  τουρκικά σημαίνει «κεφαλοδεμένος»). Παράγει καπνά «ουδέτερα», χωρίς  άρωμα, κατάλληλα για ανάμιξη και παραγωγή χαρμανιών για τσιγάρα.

----------


## Spark

οποιος έχει την κακή συνήθεια να καπνίζει να αλλάξει συμπεριφορά και αντί για τσιγάρα να περπατάει περισσότερο, να κανει ορειβασια, εκδρομές κα. να μένει μακρια από άλλους καπνιστές που τον επηρεάζουν, να μην δέχεται καπνιστές στον χώρο του.

όταν ήμουν έφηβος την είχα πατήσει και εγω με τα τσιγάρα και κάπνιζα μέχρι που κατάλαβα πόσο λάθος έκανα και σταμάτησα να έχω σχέσεις με όσους καπνίζουν. μέχρι και στις γυναίκες λέω πως δεν φιλάω γυναίκα που μυρίζει το στόμα της τσιγάρο.
έγινα ρατσιστής στους καπνιστές, φεύγω μακρυά τους όπως εαν είχαν κολλητική ασθένεια.
η μυρωδιά του καπνού με απωθεί, δεν το δέχομαι.

είμαι υπέρ να υπερφορολογηθούν τα τσιγάρα και καπνός, να πολλαπλασιαστεί η τιμή τους.
αφού είναι νόμιμη η πώληση αυτών των βλαβερών ουσιών ας τσακίσουν τους καπνιστές μαζί και τον καρκίνο.
αυτο είναι μηνυμα θετικής ενέργειας

----------


## vasilllis

> Όσο και να σου φαίνεται περίεργο, τα τελευταία χρόνια οι κανονισμοί για τα ραντίσματα του καπνού έχουν γίνει πολύ πιο αυστηροί σε σχέση με παλιότερα!!
> Για παράδειγμα δεν επιτρέπεται να μαζέψεις αν δεν έχουν περάσει τουλάχιστον 20 μέρες από το τελευταίο ράντισμα.
> 
> Η διαφορά στην ποσότητα παραγωγής αυξήθηκε κυρίως λόγω τεχνητής βροχής (πότισμα) και χρήσης λιπασμάτων. Εκεί που παλιά ένα χωράφι έβγαζε 80-100 κιλά ανά στρέμμα τώρα πλέον βγάζει 300 κιλά. Αυτά τα κιλά θα μπορούσε να τα βγάλει κι ένα χωράφι πριν αρκετά χρόνια, αν "καθόταν" για μερικά χρόνια ακαλλιέργητο (ή με φυτείες ψυχανθών) κι αν ευνοούσε η χρονια με βροχές εκεί που έπρεπε.
> 
> Σήμερα, αντιμετωπίζουμε το πρόβλημα της εξάντλησης των συστατικών του εδάφους με τη χρήση λιπασμάτων αλλά και το πρόβλημα ξηρασίας με τεχνητό πότισμα από γεωτρήσεις.
> Γενικά, η καλλιέργεια του καπνού δεν έχει αλλάξει και πολύ τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια (τόσα χρόνια έβαζε καπνά ο πατέρας μου πριν βγει στη σύνταξη) πέρα από κάποιες τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις όσον αφορά στον τρόπο ραμματιάσματος. Το μάζεμα παραμένει η ίδια σιχαμερή διαδικασία και δε μπορεί να γίνει με κάποιο βοήθημα (τουλάχιστον στην ποικιλία που δουλεύαμε εμείς).
> 
> Όσον αφορά στο μέγεθος της ρίζας, δεν παίζει και πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο. Συνήθως τα πολύ μεγάλα καπνά είναι "άχρηστα", αραιόφυλλα και βγάζουν πολύ ελαφρύ και κακής ποιότητας χαρμάνι (εμείς τα λέμε "μαύρα" στο χωριό μου). Το κανονικό μέγεθος για καλή παραγωγή είναι περίπου στο 1,2m με πυκνό φύλλωμα, χοντρό κοτσάνι και χρώμα ανοιχτό πράσινο.



http://dependent-world.blogspot.gr/2...-kapnisma.html
αν και δεν ειμαι φαν να ποσταρω οτι διαβαζω στο νετ,αλλα θυμαμαι(πανε και χρονια που εχω να καπνισω) οτι στα νεκροταμπελα των πακετων αναφερονται χιλιαδες ουσιες εκτος καπνου.
Επισης αναφερεις οτι οι κανονισμοι εχουν γινει πολλοι αυστηροτεροι,Ποιανου?της Ελλαδας?της Βουλγαριας?εδω δεν ξερουμε απο που ειναι τι...αστα,βρωμαει το πραγμα.

----------


## lepouras

> οποιος έχει την κακή συνήθεια να καπνίζει να αλλάξει συμπεριφορά και αντί για τσιγάρα να περπατάει περισσότερο, να κανει ορειβασια, εκδρομές κα. να μένει μακρια από άλλους καπνιστές που τον επηρεάζουν, να μην δέχεται καπνιστές στον χώρο του.
> 
> όταν ήμουν έφηβος την είχα πατήσει και εγω με τα τσιγάρα και κάπνιζα μέχρι που κατάλαβα πόσο λάθος έκανα και σταμάτησα να έχω σχέσεις με όσους καπνίζουν. μέχρι και στις γυναίκες λέω πως δεν φιλάω γυναίκα που μυρίζει το στόμα της τσιγάρο.
> έγινα ρατσιστής στους καπνιστές, φεύγω μακρυά τους όπως εαν είχαν κολλητική ασθένεια.
> η μυρωδιά του καπνού με απωθεί, δεν το δέχομαι.
> 
> είμαι υπέρ να υπερφορολογηθούν τα τσιγάρα και καπνός, να πολλαπλασιαστεί η τιμή τους.
> αφού είναι νόμιμη η πώληση αυτών των βλαβερών ουσιών ας τσακίσουν τους καπνιστές μαζί και τον καρκίνο.
> αυτο είναι μηνυμα θετικής ενέργειας



συμφωνώ. 
και επίσης να κλείνουν φυλακή όσους προσπαθούν και επιμένουν  σε δωρεάν ενέργεια και τέτοια φούμαρα. 
τη? θέλεις δωρεάν ενέργεια? υπερφορολόγηση. θα αφήσεις εσύ την μισή ανθρωπότητα άνεργη?
και επίσης όσοι παίζουν με υψηλές τάσεις και τα παρουσιάζουν στο ίντερνετ.
 υπερφορολόγηση και φυλακή και αυτούς. 
βλέπουν και παιδάκια. θέλετε να τα σκοτώσετε?

και αν γίνουμε χορτοφάγοι φυλακή και στους κρεατοφάγους.
κάργα φόρος στο κρέας να σωθούν τα ζώα και οι άνθρωποι από την χοληστερίνη.
ΑΑααααααα και ο παππούς μου στο χωριό δεν είχε ποτέ ρεύμα και μια χαρά έζησε. βρε υπερφορολόγηση και αυτό.
 μια χαρά ζεις και χωρίς ρεύμα.
τηλέφωνο????????? γιατί έχεις κινητά? για να σκοτώνεις τον κόσμο με τις κεραίες? υπερφορολόγηση και σε αυτό.


αχχχχχχχχχ το ευχαριστήθηκα. τελικά ότι ατομικά δεν γουστάρουμε είναι μεγάλη κ@βλ@ να ζητάς να το κόψουν και οι άλλοι. :Tongue2:  
ωχ λες να μάθουν τη γουστάρω εγώ και να θέλουν να μου τα κόψουν? :Unsure:  :Lol:

----------

vasilllis (23-03-15)

----------


## Spark

να περάσεις απο το κατάστημα μου να σε βάλω στην πρίζα να συνέλθεις.
high voltage happiness

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56033

----------


## vasilllis

> συμφωνώ. 
> και επίσης να κλείνουν φυλακή όσους προσπαθούν και επιμένουν  σε δωρεάν ενέργεια και τέτοια φούμαρα. 
> τη? θέλεις δωρεάν ενέργεια? υπερφορολόγηση. θα αφήσεις εσύ την μισή ανθρωπότητα άνεργη?
> και επίσης όσοι παίζουν με υψηλές τάσεις και τα παρουσιάζουν στο ίντερνετ.
>  υπερφορολόγηση και φυλακή και αυτούς. 
> βλέπουν και παιδάκια. θέλετε να τα σκοτώσετε?
> 
> και αν γίνουμε χορτοφάγοι φυλακή και στους κρεατοφάγους.
> κάργα φόρος στο κρέας να σωθούν τα ζώα και οι άνθρωποι από την χοληστερίνη.
> ...



γεματος αρνητικη ενεργεια εισαι.

Ξεχασες και αυτους που πηδανε πολλοι και κολανε τους υπολοιπους ΣΜΝ και κερατα.

----------


## lepouras

> γεματος αρνητικη ενεργεια εισαι.
> 
> Ξεχασες και αυτους που πηδανε πολλοι και κολανε τους υπολοιπους ΣΜΝ και κερατα.



  μάλλον είχα μπερδευτεί και έβαλα ανάποδα τους πόλους. θα τους τουμπάρω να γεμίσω θετική :Lol:

----------


## Spark

γιαννη παρτο αλλιώς, θυμάσαι που μου έλεγες για το μαστριχ; καμία σχέση. πριν ποσα χρόνια έκανα τον προφήτη και σήμερα οι προβλέψεις μου επαληθεύτηκαν;

βάζω εδώ τον γκουρού που κάλεσε η αννιτα να μας χαλαρώσει

----------


## Ακρίτας

> .
> 
> Χμμμμμμ..... ΜΠΑΚΑΛΟΜΕΛΕΤΗ η επίσημη έρευνα της NASA, αλλα "έγκυρο" το άρθρο που υπογράφει κάποιος ρεπόρτερ "DAVID ROSE" για μια φυλάδα που ονομάζετε "Mail Online" και δεν την ξέρει κανένας.....
> Τι άλλο να πώ ??
> 
> .



Φαίνεται ότι έχασα επεισόδια. 

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι πρόκειται για επίσημη έρευνα της NASA. Μάλλον για ένα απλό άρθρο πρόκειται που βασίζεται σε άλλες πηγές (βλέπε βιβλιογραφία). 

Από την άλλη μεριά δεν θα έλεγα ότι η Daily Mail είναι και η πιο άγνωστη φυλλάδα του κόσμου.

Αλλά άντε να δεχτούμε ότι η θέρμανση (όχι η υπερθέρμανση) του πλανήτη είναι βεβαιωμένο γεγονός ή τουλάχιστον ότι βρισκόμαστε σε φάση ανόδου της μέσης θερμοκρασίας (αν και φέτος οι Αμερικανοί ένιωσαν τη "ζέστη" στο πετσί τους).* Έχει αποδείξει κάποιος ότι η θέρμανση οφείλεται στην αύξηση του CO2 στην ατμόσφαιρα και ότι δεν ισχύει το αντίθετο, ότι δηλαδή η αύξηση του CO2 οφείλεται στη θέρμανση του πλανήτη;*

----------


## Spark

> Αλλά άντε να δεχτούμε ότι η θέρμανση (όχι η υπερθέρμανση) του πλανήτη είναι βεβαιωμένο γεγονός ή τουλάχιστον ότι βρισκόμαστε σε φάση ανόδου της μέσης θερμοκρασίας (αν και φέτος οι Αμερικανοί ένιωσαν τη "ζέστη" στο πετσί τους).* Έχει αποδείξει κάποιος ότι η θέρμανση οφείλεται στην αύξηση του CO2 στην ατμόσφαιρα και ότι δεν ισχύει το αντίθετο, ότι δηλαδή η αύξηση του CO2 οφείλεται στη θέρμανση του πλανήτη;*



ποιος να αποδείξει αυτό που δεν αποδεικνύεται; η νασα που με την λειτουργία της προκαλει αύξηση του CO2;;
εγω λεω πως για την αύξηση του CO2 ευθύνονται  αυτοί που βάζουν μαγνητάκια ξέρετε που  :Lol: 
μπορεί να το αποδείξει κανείς; μα βέβαια! αποδείξεις πολλές στο θέμα "εξοικονομητης καυσίμου".
όλοι που ασχολήθηκαν με αυτό το θέμα ξόδεψαν τόσες ώρες πληκτρολογώντας για την πλάκα τους, 
μα κανεις δεν πήγε σε χημικό εργαστήριο να κάνει εξέταση του καυσίμου με και δίχως μαγνητάκια.
και κανεις δεν απάντησε στην ερώτηση που έκανα εκεί 2 φορές  :Angry:

----------


## Spark

ενημέρωση για τις ουσίες που περιέχουν όλα τα τρόφιμα καθώς είναι αλυσίδα, απο το χώμα στο νερό, στους βολβούς, στα λαχανικά, στα δέντρα, στα φρούτα, στα ζωα που τρέφονται με αυτά, στους ανθρώπους που τρέφονται με αυτά...

Το  ζιζαντιοκτόνο Roudup της Μονσάντο  ενοχοποιήθηκε για καρκίνο σε   αρουραίους. Σήμερα είναι το πιο διαδεδομένο φυτοφάρμακο στην   Ελλάδα.

τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε; να προτιμούμε τροφές βιολογικής καλλιέργειας

----------


## SV1JRT

> ενημέρωση για τις ουσίες που περιέχουν όλα τα τρόφιμα καθώς είναι αλυσίδα, απο το χώμα στο νερό, στους βολβούς, στα λαχανικά, στα δέντρα, στα φρούτα, στα ζωα που τρέφονται με αυτά, στους ανθρώπους που τρέφονται με αυτά...
> 
> *Το  ζιζαντιοκτόνο Roudup της Μονσάντο  ενοχοποιήθηκε για καρκίνο σε   αρουραίους.* Σήμερα είναι το πιο διαδεδομένο φυτοφάρμακο στην   Ελλάδα.
> 
> τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε; να προτιμούμε τροφές βιολογικής καλλιέργειας



Και τί σε πειράζει ?? Αρουραίος είσαι ??

 :hahahha:   :Tongue2:  ...

.

----------


## Spark

ειναι πολλοι αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται για την υγεία τους και δεν θέλουν να πάθουν καρκίνο όπως οι αρουραίοι.
τα τρωκτικά των εργαστηρίων πεθαίνουν για να βγαζουν οι ερευνητές συμπεράσματα για τις ουσίες που τους δίνουν.

όπως δεν ξέρω εαν τα φυστίκια κάσιους έχουν αφλατοξίνη ή όχι έτσι και αυτοί που αγοράζουν πατάτες, καρότα κλπ λαχανικά δεν ξέρουν εαν είναι ποτισμένα με καρκινογόνα φυτοφάρμακα.

εαν εγω έχω την επιλογή να προτιμήσω προϊοντα βιολογικής καλλιεργειας έχουν την ίδια επιλογή όλοι;
ξέρουν τι τρώνε - ξέρουμε τι τρώμε;

έχει η Μονσάντο πρόθεση με τα φυτοφάρμακα και τους μεταλλαγμένους σπόρους-φυτά να κάνει καλό στους ανθρώπους ή στοχεύει να αρωστήσει μόνο τα τρωκτικά;;

κοιτάξτε-διαβάστε

----------


## matthew

> Το  ζιζαντιοκτόνο Roudup της Μονσάντο  ενοχοποιήθηκε για καρκίνο σε   αρουραίους. Σήμερα είναι το πιο διαδεδομένο φυτοφάρμακο στην   Ελλάδα.



Όλα αυτά τα φυτοφάρμακα, ζιζανιοκτόνα, εντομοκτόνα κλπ είναι λίγο πολύ καρκινογόνα. Για το Roundup έχω δει να πετάνε μέσα σε αυτό πράσινα σκουλήκια από βαμβακοκαλλιέργειες & τα σκουλήκια να κολυμπάνε αμέριμνα λες & κάνουν μπάνιο στη θάλασσα. Έχουν μεταλλαχθεί γι' αυτό & αντέχουν πλέον. Αλλά υπάρχουν & εντομοκτόνα όπου το Roundup μπροστά τους είναι αγίασμα! Όπως το παλιό Thimet που χρησιμοποιούνταν κατά κόρον παλιότερα & απαγορεύτηκε η ευρεία χρήση του γιατί λόγω της πολύ υψηλής τοξικότητας του σκοτώνει ακαριαία & τις μέλισσες μαζί με τα άλλα έντομα που είναι βλαβερά για τις καλλιέργειες.
& στο τέλος που νομίζετε ότι καταλήγουν όλα αυτά τα φυτοφάρμακα & τα λιπάσματα; Στα ποτάμια & στον υπόγειο υδροφόρο ορίζοντα φυσικά! Είναι γεμάτος με δηλητήρια, νιτρικά & φωσφορικά. & αυτά τα νερά από τις γεωτρήσεις καταλήγουν πάλι στις καλλιέργειες μέσω του ποτίσματος. Όλα τα ποτάμια & τα κανάλια στην επαρχία έχουν δηλητηριαστεί πλέον. Όχι ψάρια δεν έχουν μόνο, αλλά μέχρι & τα πουλιά & τα φίδια έχουν εξαφανιστεί.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Όλα αυτά τα φυτοφάρμακα, ζιζανιοκτόνα, εντομοκτόνα κλπ είναι λίγο πολύ καρκινογόνα. Για το Roundup έχω δει να πετάνε μέσα σε αυτό πράσινα σκουλήκια από βαμβακοκαλλιέργειες & τα σκουλήκια να κολυμπάνε αμέριμνα λες & κάνουν μπάνιο στη θάλασσα. Έχουν *μεταλλαχθεί* γι' αυτό & αντέχουν πλέον. Αλλά υπάρχουν & εντομοκτόνα όπου το Roundup μπροστά τους είναι αγίασμα! Όπως το παλιό Thimet που χρησιμοποιούνταν κατά κόρον παλιότερα & απαγορεύτηκε η ευρεία χρήση του γιατί λόγω της πολύ υψηλής τοξικότητας του σκοτώνει ακαριαία & τις μέλισσες μαζί με τα άλλα έντομα που είναι βλαβερά για τις καλλιέργειες.
> & στο τέλος που νομίζετε ότι καταλήγουν όλα αυτά τα φυτοφάρμακα & τα λιπάσματα; Στα ποτάμια & στον υπόγειο υδροφόρο ορίζοντα φυσικά! Είναι γεμάτος με δηλητήρια, νιτρικά & φωσφορικά. & αυτά τα νερά από τις γεωτρήσεις καταλήγουν πάλι στις καλλιέργειες μέσω του ποτίσματος. Όλα τα ποτάμια & τα κανάλια στην επαρχία έχουν δηλητηριαστεί πλέον. Όχι ψάρια δεν έχουν μόνο, αλλά μέχρι & τα πουλιά & τα φίδια έχουν εξαφανιστεί.




Ματθαίε, μια μικρή παρατήρηση: Δεν έχουν *ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΧΘΕΙ* τα σκουλήκια. Απλώς έχουν αποκτήσει *ΑΝΟΣΙΑ* στα φυτοφάρμακα.
Εχει τεράστια διαφορά. Είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο να αποκτούν ανοσία σε χημικά ΟΛΟΙ οι ζωντανοί οργανισμοί. Ακόμα και οι άνθρωποι.
Απλά στην χώρα μας γίνετε σε ταχύτερο ρυθμό από το φυσιολογικά, γιατί συνήθως ο (αγράμματος) αγρότης ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ότι αυξάνοντας την δοσολογία του ζιζανιοκτόνου, θα πετύχει μεγαλύτερη σοδειά. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που οι αγρότες ρίχνουν 10 και 20 φορές μεγαλύτερη δόση από την κανονική. Νομίζω Ματθαίε ότι έχεις κάποια σχάση με την καλλιέργεια, οπότε ξέρεις από πρώτο χέρι τι γίνεται στα χωράφια.

.

----------


## matthew

Ναι Σωτήρη, έτσι είναι. Απέκτησαν ανοσία. Δεν έχω δικά μου χωράφια ούτε καλλιέργειες, αλλά εδώ που μένω τα ζω & τα βλέπω. Καλά οι αγρότες όντως δεν προσέχουν καθόλου. Να τους βλέπω να πάνε στα χωράφια να ψεκάσουν με τα κοντομάνικα & τις παντόφλες χωρίς καθόλου προστατευτικά μέσα (μάσκες, γάντια κλπ).  :Blink:  Τι κάνετε ρε χυμάδια; Προστατευτείτε! Δηλητήρια θα ψεκάσετε! Τίποτα αυτοί! Χαμπάρι. Εδώ μέχρι & οι γεωπόνοι βαρέθηκαν να τους γκαρίζουν. Ούτε αυτούς δεν ακούνε. Τι να πεις...

----------


## DGeorge

> Ματθαίε, μια μικρή παρατήρηση: Δεν έχουν ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΧΘΕΙ τα σκουλήκια. Απλώς έχουν αποκτήσει ΑΝΟΣΙΑ στα φυτοφάρμακα.
> Εχει τεράστια διαφορά. Είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο να αποκτούν ανοσία σε χημικά ΟΛΟΙ οι ζωντανοί οργανισμοί. Ακόμα και οι άνθρωποι...........







> Ναι Σωτήρη, έτσι είναι. ......



Φίλε Σωτήρη, μικρές παρατηρήσεις:
Οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή (προς το καλύτερο, ή προς το χειρότερο) συμβεί, σε κάποιον ζωντανό οργανισμό, στο γενετικό υλικό του, λέγεται *'Μετάλλαξη'*



> ........Είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο να αποκτούν ανοσία σε χημικά ΟΛΟΙ οι ζωντανοί οργανισμοί.......



Πολύ σωστά κι είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο! Η Φύση, εξέλιξε τα είδη μέσω μεταλλάξεων στο γενετικό υλικό τους. Και έχει/είχε στη διάθεσή της, κάθε είδους μεταλλαξογόνο παράγοντα (από τις υπεριώδεις μέχρι τις γ-ακτίνες), (τεράστια ποικιλία ιών και βακτηρίων), κλπ.
Μία από τις θεωρίες εξέλιξης των ειδών λέει, ότι: "Υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν, και θα υπάρχουν -συμπτωματικά- (μεταλλαγμένα-φυσικά) έντομα, σκουλήκια κλπ, τα οποία θα αντέχουν το Χ, ή το Υ ανθρώπινο χημικό σκεύασμα. Αυτά, λοιπόν, τα 'άτομα' θα επιβιώσουν (ως ισχυρότερα βιολογικά) και θα αναπαραχθούν, κληροδοτώντας την 'αντοχή' τους στους απογόνους τους.
Συνήθως, η Φύση εξελίσσει-μεταλλάσσει τα όντα/είδη της, με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς. Αυτό γίνεται έτσι, ώστε να προλαβαίνει να εξισορροπεί το όλο Οικοσύστημα στην κάθε επιμέρους αλλαγή (εξέλιξη-μετάλλαξη).
Σε περιπτώσεις όμως, όσο βίαιες μπορείτε να φανταστείτε, ακόμα και γι' αυτές έχει κρυμμένους κάποιους άσσους στο μανίκι της.
Το γεγονός, και μόνον, ότι υπάρχουν μεταξύ μας έμβια όντα (κατσαρίδες) με τόσο αξιοθαύμαστη αντοχή στη ραδιενέργεια, λέει πάρα πολλά!
Ας μην πλατιάζω, όμως, περισσότερο...
Σχετικά με τα σκουλήκια, που αναφέρετε....
Εμείς (άνθρωποι) αναπτύσσουμε το Χ-χημικό, που τα σκοτώνει, διότι εμείς δεν τα θέλουμε! Κάνουν κακό στη σοδειά μας.
Όμως το Οικοσύστημα τα χρειάζεται, καθώς αυτά ελέγχουν τον πληθυσμό από άλλα είδη (π.χ. κάποια φυτά). Η Φύση θα αντιδράσει στην ανθρώπινη προσπάθεια αυτή!
Θα προτάξει τον ήδη (συμπτωματικά) μεταλλαγμένο πληθυσμό της, από σκουλήκια τα οποία αντέχουν άνετα στο Χ-χημικό μας! Ενώ τα υπόλοιπα θα χαθούν, αυτά θα τα αντικαταστήσουν. Το ίδιο θα συμβει και απέναντι στο Υ-χημικό, όπως και απέναντι στο συνδυασμό Χ&Υ-χημικών μας.

Κάπως έτσι, με κατάχρηση αντιβιοτικών, βοηθήσαμε στην επιταχυνόμενη (φυσική μετάλλαξη)-ανάπτυξη νέων στελεχών των βακτηρίων, ανθεκτικών στα τρέχοντα αντιβιοτικά μας.
Ακόμα και απέναντι στην εξυπνότατη (εκ μέρους μας) μέθοδο, αυτήν του εμβολιασμού, εναντίον θανάσιμων ιών, όπως αυτός της Ευλογιάς, η Φύση, είχε ήδη -κάπου ξαχασμένο- ένα μεταλλαγμένο στέλεχος ανθεκτικό στο συγκεκριμένο εμβόλιο.
Ακριβώς λόγω *1)* αυτής καθεαυτής της πανέξυπνης μεθόδου του εμβολιασμού και *2)* της μετρημένης-σώφρωνος χρήσης των εμβολίων, ο ιός έδειξε σαν να είχε αφανιστεί από προσώπου Γης! ........πλην όμως....
..."Surprise!!!!!" Νά'τος ξανά! Ανανεωμένος κι επηυξημένος (το 'κάπου ξεχασμένο' στέλεχος), με νεότατες ιδιότητες! Χρειάζεται -τώρα- ανάπτυξη νέου εμβολίου! :Wink:

----------


## SV1JRT

Γιωργάρα, καλά όλα αυτά που λές, αλλά κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί......
Το ξαναλέω. ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα είναι η *Μετάλλαξη* και ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα η *Ανοσία*.
Όταν ένας έμβιος οργανισμός μαθαίνει να ανέχεται ένα δηλητήριο, αποκτά ανοσία στο συγκεκριμένο δηλητήριο. ΔΕΝ παθαίνει μετάλλαξη.
Ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας έπινε από παιδί ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ποσότητες από διάφορα δηλητήρια, ώστε να αποκτήσει ΑΝΟΣΙΑ στα τότε γνωστά δηλητήρια και να αποφύγει πιθανή δολοφονία με δηλητήριο. Και φυσικά απέκτησε ανοσία στα συγκεκριμένα δηλητήρια. Δέν έβγαλε τρίτο πόδι ούτε πέντε μάτια !!! Βέβαια, ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας δεν κατάφερε να καταπολεμήσει την αλλεργία που είχε στο ατσάλι, γι αυτό και πέθανε από αλλεργία όταν τον .....μαχαίρωσαν τα μέλη της συγκλήτου !! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Και για την κατσαρίδα κάνεις λάθος. Είναι *ΜΥΘΟΣ* ότι έχει *αντοχή στην ραδιενέργεια*. Είναι το ίδιο ευάλωτη όπως ΟΛΑ τα έμβια όντα. Η κατσαρίδα έχει τρομερή ικανότητα προσαρμογής σε *χημικές ουσίες*, εξ ου και ο μύθος για την ραδιενέργεια, ο οποίος είναι εντελώς ανακριβής.
Οπως βλέπεις στο link, τα στρείδια αντέχουν 4 φορές μεγαλύτερη ραδιενέργεια απο τις κατσαρίδες, ενώ οι αμοιβάδες αντέχουν 16 φορές περισσότερ ραδιενέργεια !!!

Το ίδιο βεβαία συμβαίνει ΚΑΙ με τους Ιούς. ΔΕΝ μεταλλάσονται ΛΟΓΩ των αντιβιοτικών. Απλά αποκτούν ΑΝΟΣΙΑ στα αντιβιοτικά. Η μετάλλαξη των ιών προκαλείτε από άλλες αιτίες.
Και φυσικά, συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΞΗ είναι το κυριότερο εργαλείο της φύσης για την εξέλιξη των ειδών αλλά και το κυριότερο εργαλείο για την επιβίωση του καταλληλότερου. Σαφώς η φύση "πειραματίζεται" συνέχεια. Απλά τα αποτυχημένα πειράματα της φύσης ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΝΟΥΝ.

.

----------


## nestoras

> Ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας έπινε από παιδί ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ποσότητες από διάφορα δηλητήρια, ώστε να αποκτήσει ΑΝΟΣΙΑ στα τότε γνωστά δηλητήρια και να αποφύγει πιθανή δολοφονία με δηλητήριο.



Ο Μιθριδάτης επινε δηλητήριο....  :Smile:

----------


## angel_grig

> Γιωργάρα, καλά όλα αυτά που λές, αλλά κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί......
> Το ξαναλέω. ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα είναι η *Μετάλλαξη* και ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα η *Ανοσία*.
> Όταν ένας έμβιος οργανισμός μαθαίνει να ανέχεται ένα δηλητήριο, αποκτά ανοσία στο συγκεκριμένο δηλητήριο. ΔΕΝ παθαίνει μετάλλαξη.
> Ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας έπινε από παιδί ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ποσότητες από διάφορα δηλητήρια, ώστε να αποκτήσει ΑΝΟΣΙΑ στα τότε γνωστά δηλητήρια και να αποφύγει πιθανή δολοφονία με δηλητήριο. Και φυσικά απέκτησε ανοσία στα συγκεκριμένα δηλητήρια. Δέν έβγαλε τρίτο πόδι ούτε πέντε μάτια !!! Βέβαια, ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας δεν κατάφερε να καταπολεμήσει την αλλεργία που είχε στο ατσάλι, γι αυτό και πέθανε από αλλεργία όταν τον .....μαχαίρωσαν τα μέλη της συγκλήτου !! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> Και για την κατσαρίδα κάνεις λάθος. Είναι *ΜΥΘΟΣ* ότι έχει *αντοχή στην ραδιενέργεια*. Είναι το ίδιο ευάλωτη όπως ΟΛΑ τα έμβια όντα. Η κατσαρίδα έχει τρομερή ικανότητα προσαρμογής σε *χημικές ουσίες*, εξ ου και ο μύθος για την ραδιενέργεια, ο οποίος είναι εντελώς ανακριβής.
> Οπως βλέπεις στο link, τα στρείδια αντέχουν 4 φορές μεγαλύτερη ραδιενέργεια απο τις κατσαρίδες, ενώ οι αμοιβάδες αντέχουν 16 φορές περισσότερ ραδιενέργεια !!!
> 
> Το ίδιο βεβαία συμβαίνει ΚΑΙ με τους Ιούς. ΔΕΝ μεταλλάσονται ΛΟΓΩ των αντιβιοτικών. Απλά αποκτούν ΑΝΟΣΙΑ στα αντιβιοτικά. Η μετάλλαξη των ιών προκαλείτε από άλλες αιτίες.
> ...



 Ας ξεκαθαρισω μερικα πραγματα...

Το  ανοσολογικο συστημα ειναι ενα πολυπλοκο συστημα του οργανισμου που 
α)καταστρεφει εισβολεις *αμεσα* με την λεγομενη φαγοκυτταρωση (δηλ τα κυτταρα του οργανισμου "τρωνε" τα μικροβια /ιους)
β)παραγει αντισωματα εναντι διαφορων εισβολεων (μικροβιων και ιων)-ετσι ωστε οταν ελθει σε δευτερη επαφη μαζι τους να εχει ετοιμα τα "πυρομαχικα" για να τους εξουδετερωσει (ο μηχανισμος στον οποιο βασιζονται τα εμβολια)
γ)περιλαμβανει ενα πολυπλοκο χημικο συστημα που λεγεται συμπληρωμα

Oι ιοι που αναφερθηκαν παραπανω *δεν εχουν ανοσια* ,γιατι ειναι πολυ απλοι μικροοργανισμοι και επομενως ο μονος τροπος να επιβιωσουν ειναι μεσω μεταλλαξης.
Επισης δεν υπαρχουν αντιβιοτικα εναντι των ιων.
Ανοσια σε δηλητηρια μπορει να επιτευχθει μονο σε ορισμενα (κυριως βιολογικης προελευσης) και οχι σε ολα-ασχετως του τροπoυ χορηγησης.
Μερικα links http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/...tic-resistance
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithridatism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immune_system

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ο Μιθριδάτης επινε δηλητήριο....







> Ας ξεκαθαρισω μερικα πραγματα...
> 
> Το  ανοσολογικο συστημα ειναι ενα πολυπλοκο συστημα του οργανισμου που 
> α)καταστρεφει εισβολεις *αμεσα* με την λεγομενη φαγοκυτταρωση (δηλ τα κυτταρα του οργανισμου "τρωνε" τα μικροβια /ιους)
> β)παραγει αντισωματα εναντι διαφορων εισβολεων (μικροβιων και ιων)-ετσι ωστε οταν ελθει σε δευτερη επαφη μαζι τους να εχει ετοιμα τα "πυρομαχικα" για να τους εξουδετερωσει (ο μηχανισμος στον οποιο βασιζονται τα εμβολια)
> γ)περιλαμβανει ενα πολυπλοκο χημικο συστημα που λεγεται συμπληρωμα
> 
> Oι ιοι που αναφερθηκαν παραπανω *δεν εχουν ανοσια* ,γιατι ειναι πολυ απλοι μικροοργανισμοι και επομενως ο μονος τροπος να επιβιωσουν ειναι μεσω μεταλλαξης.
> Επισης δεν υπαρχουν αντιβιοτικα εναντι των ιων.
> ...



.

Σωστά τα λέτε και οι δύο.
*Έκανα λάθος.* Μάλλον είναι πρωί ακόμα και δεν έχω πιει καφέ !!
Ναι. Τα αντιβιοτικά είναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΑ εναντίον των Ιών. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι μπερδεύτηκα τόσο πολύ...

 :Blushing: 

.

----------


## Spark

το πάτε απο δω, το πάτε από εκει, με ορισμούς που μπερδεύουν και διάφορα άλλα.
ότι γράφετε εδώ έχει ενδιαφέρον *αλλά* πάρτε θέση στον κίνδυνο.
*
αναγνωρίζετε τον κίνδυνο;*

το ποστ του ματθαίου στο #171  δείχνει πως αυτοί που βρίσκονται κοντά στο πρόβλημα μπορούν να το αναγνωρίζουν.

ρωτάω τον ματθαίο: βλέπεις που μεγαλώνουν τα λαχανικά, οι πατάτες, τα καρότα, όλα που απορροφούν τα δηλητήρια που ρίχνουν στο χώμα, απ όπου πηγαίνει παντού.

είναι πιθανό να έχεις την δική σου αγνή παραγωγή, έστω όμως πως δεν έχεις δικά σου και τρως αυτά που σου πουλάνε.
νιώθεις ασφαλής όταν τρως αυτά; δίνεις στα παιδιά να φάνε αυτά;

οι μεγάλοι σε ηλικία άνθρωποι που καλλιεργούν την γη είναι μάλλον παραπλανημένοι και δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την υγεία, ούτε την δική τους ούτε των άλλων. με τις επιλογές τους να ρίχνουν φυτοφάρμακα και να ψηφίζουν τον κάθε ψεύτη καταστρέφουν το μέλλον των επόμενων γενεών.

η ουσία είναι: αναγνωρίζετε τον κίνδυνο; κάνετε κάτι γι αυτό; τρώτε βιολογικής καλλιέργειας προϊόντα;
πηγαίνετε στους γιατρούς και πίνετε ότι χάπια σας δίνουν;
έχετε σκεφτεί πως αυτοί ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το χρήμα και πετάνε την μπάλα στις εταιρίες κατασκευής δηλητηρίων;
τα τρώτε και σας τρώνε, τα πίνετε και σας πίνουν.

θα έλεγα (μας) αντί για (σας) αλλά εγω επιλέγω, μαγειρεύω την τροφή που τρώω στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις (σχεδόν καθημερινά) γιατί *δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν*. 
ευτυχώς για εμένα δεν έχω προβλήματα υγείας για να θέλω να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς, να τους πληρώνω να με δηλητηριάζουν, όπως έπαθαν άλλοι γνωστοί και συγγενείς μου.

----------


## DGeorge

> Γιωργάρα, καλά όλα αυτά που λές, αλλά κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί......
> Το ξαναλέω. ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα είναι η *Μετάλλαξη* και ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα η *Ανοσία*.......



Τα πεδία της ανοσίας και της μετάλλαξης δεν έχουν τόσο ξεκάθαρα όρια... Θα έλεγα (άποψή μου είναι και μόνο).
Τι βρίσκεται, άραγε, πίσω από την ικανότητα του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος στον Β-πληθυσμό (κατσαρίδων, σκουλικιών, ανθρώπων) να αντιμετωπίσει επιτυχώς (π.χ. το χημικό Χ) όταν το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα στον Α-πληθυσμό (κατσαρίδων, σκουλικιών, ανθρώπων) απέτυχε πλήρως, με αποτέλεσμα τον αποδεκατισμό του (πληθυσμού -Α);




> ..Όταν ένας έμβιος οργανισμός μαθαίνει να ανέχεται ένα δηλητήριο, αποκτά  ανοσία στο συγκεκριμένο δηλητήριο. ΔΕΝ παθαίνει μετάλλαξη...



Από αυτόν τον οργανισμό, εκπαιδεύονται τα ανοσοποιητικά συστήματα (στην επιτυχή αντιμετώπιση του Α-δηλητηρίου) σε όλον τον πληθυσμό; 'Η μήπως πάλι ένας Α-πληθυσμός δεν έχει την ικανότητα εκπαίδευσης του ανοσοποιητικού του, ενώ ο υπόλοιπος Β-πληθυσμός την έχει; Και τι είναι αυτό, που χαρίζει την ικανότητα εκπαίδευσης, ή μη, ενός πληθυσμού σε ένα είδος; Μήπως (στατιστικά εφικτό) ανάμεσα στους πληθυσμούς Α και Β, υπάρχει και ένας Γ, ο οποίος δεν χρειάζεται καν να εκπαιδεύσει το ανοσοποιητικό του σύστημα (στην επιτυχή αντιμετώπιση του Α-δηλητηρίου). Τι είναι αυτό, που του χάρισε, αυτήν την -εκ γενετής- ανοσία;


Για τις κατσαρίδες, ζητώ συγγνώμη! Μπλιάξξξξξξξξ!!!!


Ό,τι -ακριβώς- ισχύει για το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα κάθε έμβιου όντος, ισχύει και γι' αυτό των βακτηρίων. Και πάλι πληθυσμοί Α, Β, (ίσως και Γ). Και πάλι ικανότητα εκπαίδευσης των ανοσ. συστ. Και πάλι ο μυστηριώδης παράγων, που καθορίζει αυτήν την ικανότητα.....
Βέβαια... Όσο λιγότερο χρησιμοποιούμε το αντιβιοτικό Χ, ή το εντομοκτόνο Χ, τόσο λιγότερο διαταράσσουμε το Οικοσύστημα, τόσο λιγότερο πιέζουμε τη Φύση να εμφανίσει (ή/και αυξήσει) τους Πληθυσμούς Β και Γ στα αντίστοιχα βακτήρια, ή έντομά της.

Σχετικά με τους ιούς....
Δεν μπορούν καν να ενταχθούν -έτσι απλά- στα έμβια όντα! Αλλά ούτε και στα νεκρά-άβια όντα.... Πρόκειται για μιά 'θήκη' όπου φυλάσσεται κάποιο μέρος DNA ή RNA. Η 'θήκη' αυτή δείχνει σημεία (στοιχειώδους) νόησης (ακόμα και σε βαθμό ενστίκτου). Θέλει-τείναι να βρει κύτταρα-ξενιστές, όπου θα εισβάλει, Εκεί (στο φιλόξενο -γι' αυτήν- περιβάλλον) θα 'ανοίξει' απελευθερώνοντας το DNA ή RNA, που περιέχει. Το DNA ή RNA θα αρχίσουν διαδικασία αντιγραφής του εαυτού τους, θα διαρρήξουν το κύτταρο ξενιστή και θα ξεκινήσουν την μόλυνση της κυτταρικής ομάδας (οργανισμού), αν υπάρχει. Διαφορετικά, αν το κύτταρο-ξενιστής ήταν ένα, ή λίγα, ο ιός θα δημιουρργήσει ξανά κελύφη, όπου θα διατηρηθούν όσα DNA (RNA) μπορέσουν, σε κατάσταση νάρκης/αδράνειας.

Η συμπεριφορά αυτή δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα συμπεριφορά έμβιου όντος. Γι' αυτό και ο ιός έχει καταταχθεί πολύ κοντά στην κατάσταση 'νεκρο-ζώντανο'.

Υπάρχει σειρά φαρμάκων, που τον αντιμετωπίζουν, τα Αντι-ιικά (Ιοστατικά και Ιοκτόνα). Ωστόσο αυτά κι αν χρησιμοποιούνται με εξαιρετική φειδώ. Δεν είναι πάντα το ίδιο αποτελεσματικά. Ο ιός -πλέον- δεν διαθέτει καθόλου ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα. Συνεπώς, όποιο είδος ανοσίας αποκτά για παράδειγμα ο Γριππο-ιός, το αποκτά μέσω καθαρής μετάλλαξης.... Απλώς αποσύρεται/χάνεται το στέλεχος Α και επιτίθεται το Β, με πρόσθετα, ή/και βελτιωμένα-παλιά χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## SV1JRT

> το πάτε απο δω, το πάτε από εκει, με ορισμούς που μπερδεύουν και διάφορα άλλα.
> *ότι γράφετε εδώ έχει ενδιαφέρον αλλά πάρτε θέση στον κίνδυνο.*
> *
> αναγνωρίζετε τον κίνδυνο;*
> 
> το ποστ του ματθαίου στο #171  δείχνει πως αυτοί που βρίσκονται κοντά στο πρόβλημα μπορούν να το αναγνωρίζουν.




Σπυράκο, για να πάρεις θέση σε ένα πρόβλημα *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ*.
Και εννοώ να το γνωρίζεις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ. Οχι επειδή άκουσες διάφορες φήμες δεξιά και αριστερά, αλλά *Επειδή ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ ΕΓΚΥΡΑ ΑΡΘΡΑ και ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ*.
*Η δική μου θέση είναι ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ.* Απλά δεν συμπίπτει με την δική σου θέση.
Δεν παρασύρομαι από καταστροφολογίες και κινδυνολόγους. Κοιτάζω τα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δεδομένα και *ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ* έγκυρα επιστημονικά άρθρα.
Αλλιώς, είσαι στο ίδιο επίπεδο με αυτούς που έκαιγαν ζωντανές γυναίκες με την κατηγορία της "Μάγισσας" στον μεσαίωνα.

Σχετικά με το link που έβαλες για την Μανσάντο, να σου πω ότι καρκίνος, τερατογεννήσεις και ασθένειες υπήρχαν ΠΟΛΥ πριν εμφανιστεί η εν λόγω εταιρεία....
Προσωπικά, είμαι ΥΠΕΡ της γενετικής βελτίωσης των τροφίμων, μιας και έτσι εξασφαλίζεται περισσότερη τροφή.
Η λογική μου, μου λέει ότι είναι πιθανότερο μία εταιρεία να ΜΗΝ δολοφονεί τους καταναλωτές των προϊόντων της, παρά να υπάρχει κάποια μυστική συνωμοσία για να μας σκοτώσουν.
Αυτή είναι η *ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΗ* και δεν είναι ανοιχτή σε συζήτηση.

.

----------


## DGeorge

> το πάτε απο δω, το πάτε από εκει, με ορισμούς που μπερδεύουν και διάφορα άλλα.
> ότι γράφετε εδώ έχει ενδιαφέρον *αλλά* πάρτε θέση στον κίνδυνο.
> *
> αναγνωρίζετε τον κίνδυνο;*
> 
> το ποστ του ματθαίου στο #171  δείχνει πως αυτοί που βρίσκονται κοντά στο πρόβλημα μπορούν να το αναγνωρίζουν.........



Οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας, είχαν πρόχειρη απάντηση, σχεδόν για όλα (όπως και να το κάνουμε, είχαμε κάτι Φιλόσοφους, με @@@).  Η θέση μου, λοιπόν, είναι: *Κλεόβουλος ο Ρόδιος  (περίπου 6ος αιώνας π.Χ.)    "ΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ"*
Δεν θα υπερβάλω υπέρ, αλλά ούτε και κατά των προϊόντων, και των επιτευγμάτων της επιστήμης/τεχνολογίας.
Δυστυχώς εργάζομαι αρκετές ώρες, και λείπω αρκετές περισσότερες από το σπίτι μου, καθημερινά, ώστε να έχω και την άνεση χρόνου (και χώρου) για δικό μου μποστάνι. Γι' αυτό, αναγκαστικά, επαφίεμαι στον μανάβη!
Είμαι δηλωμένος εναντίον των φαρμάκων. Όμως θα συζητήσω με τον γιατρό μου. (Φροντίζω να με εμπνέει θετικά, ο γιατρός μου σε κάθε ειδικότητα).
Θα σεβαστώ την γνώμη του ειδικού, και δεν θα ισοπεδώσω τους πάντες επειδή είναι γιατροί. Υπάρχουν -ακόμα- και φιλότιμοι από αυτούς.
Ούτε τα φάρμακα είναι όλα 'φαρμάκια'! Δεν είναι τίποτα λιγότερο, και τίποτα περισσότερο από πολύτιμα εργαλεία για τη δουλειά τους.
Με σωστή μεταχείριση, κάνουν από καλό, ως/και 'θαύματα'.
Δεν θα ξεχάσω την περίπτωση, πριν πολλά χρόνια, όπου είχα αφήσει γριππο-ίωση να περάσει μόνη της με ζεστά (σούπες, ροφήματα), με ζεστά ρούχα, με ανάπαυση (ξάπλα στιςκουβέρτες), κλπ. Όμως ο ιός αντί να υποχωρήσει στο ~5μερο ανέβασε υψηλότερο πυρετό. Εκεί κάλεσα παθολόγο!
Ήταν σαφέστατος και λακωνικότατος. "Η ίωση έχει φύγει! Αυτό είναι λοίμωξη από βακτήριο. 'Τρύπωσε' βρίσκοντας το ανοσοποιητικό σου ταλαιπωρημένο από τον ιό." Μου έδωσε βασική αντιβίοση. Μου είπε, ότι έπρεπε να ληφθούν και οι χ-δόσεις! Χαιρετηθήκαμε και έφυγε (χωρίς φράγκο - λόγω ΙΚΑ).
Λόγω ελάχιστης χρήσης φαρμάκων, το αντιβιοτικό έδρασε αμέσως. Την δεύτερη ημέρα, ο πυρετός έπιασε ~υποθερμία! Και αυτό ήταν αναμενόμενο, και αντιμετωπίστηκε με δυναμωτική διατροφή...... Και τελικά όλα πήγαν κατ' ευχήν!
Χρησιμοποιώντας ύπνο -όταν μπορώ- αντί για παυσίπονο, έχω πλησιάσει την Α-φαρμακία.
Όμως, όταν ο γιατρός μου, θα πει: "Χρειάζεται αυτό!" είναι -για μένα- σαν να του λέω εγώ -για το PC του- "Χρειάζεται Format!".
Θα μπορούσα, κι εγώ, άνετα, να είμαι ένας αλήτης εκμεταλλευτής της ανάγκης κάποιου.... Το ίδιο, και ο οποιοσδήποτε εδω-μέσα (με εξαίρεση τον Γιάννη Λέπουρα, που είναι ~θεός). :Tongue2: 

Και μια και μιλάμε για κίνδυνο....... Ξέρεις πόσο κίνδυνο έχει η χρήση της φωτιάς; Δεν έχεις παρά να διαβάσεις από τις αναφορές της Πυροσβεστικής, πόσες καταστροφές -από πυρκαγιά- έγιναν εξαιτίας μαλ@@@@σμένης χρήσης!
Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Δεν θα πρέπει να ανάβουμε φωτιά, όταν την χρειαζόμαστε; Να τα κάνουμε όλα με το Ηλ. Ρεύμα, που είναι πολύ πιο ακίνδυνο;
Ναι! Αλλά οι Οικολόγοι έχουν τελείως άλλοι άποψη, καθώς τα ηλεκτροπαραγωγά εργοστάσια ρυπαίνουν 'του κερατά'!
Οπότε τι; Τι κάνουμε;........... "Μέτρον Άριστον!!!"

----------


## matthew

> ρωτάω τον ματθαίο: βλέπεις που μεγαλώνουν τα λαχανικά, οι πατάτες, τα καρότα, όλα που απορροφούν τα δηλητήρια που ρίχνουν στο χώμα, απ όπου πηγαίνει παντού.  είναι πιθανό να έχεις την δική σου αγνή παραγωγή, έστω όμως πως δεν έχεις δικά σου και τρως αυτά που σου πουλάνε. νιώθεις ασφαλής όταν τρως αυτά; δίνεις στα παιδιά να φάνε αυτά;



 Προσπαθούμε όσο μπορούμε να έχουμε καλές παραγωγές φρούτων & λαχανικών στην ελλάδα γενικά, μέσω ανταλλαγής ντόπιων σπόρων κλπ. Αγοράζουμε από το εμπόριο μόνο ότι δεν μπορούμε να παράξουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι αλλά & πάλι επιλέγουμε εγχώρια προϊόντα όσο υπάρχει δυνατότητα. Αλλά σε μερικές περιπτώσεις καλλιεργειών όπως πχ της πατάτας, αν δεν πέσουν φυτοφάρμακα δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις καν παραγωγή. Το θέμα όμως της υπερβολικής χρήσης φυτοφαρμάκων στις καλλιέργειες στην ελλάδα είναι γεγονός εδώ & πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## xlife

> Προσωπικά, είμαι ΥΠΕΡ της γενετικής βελτίωσης των τροφίμων, μιας και έτσι εξασφαλίζεται περισσότερη τροφή.
> 
> .



Εν μέρη συμφωνώ. Η γή έχει να θρέψει 6-7 δις.. τα οποία αυξάνονται με μεγάλους ρυθμούς. Ακόμη δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στο δυτικό κόσμο. Κάποια στιγμή όμως, όταν θα έχουν τελειώσει οι σοβαροί πόροι θα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι δραστικό. Παγκόσμιος πόλεμος? Εξολόθρευση αδυνάτων?(αυτό γίνεται ήδη σε μερικές χώρες με τις ευλογίες του Δυτικού κόσμου) Μεταφορά στον Άρη? 

Η προσωπική μου άποψη για τα τρόφιμα πάντως είναι οτι όσοι έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να τρώμε απο πιστοποιημένες παραγωγές είναι ότι καλύτερο. Οχι τόσο για τα μεταλλαγμένα αλλα για την αποφυγή των παραποιημένων(πχ διάφορα έλαια ανακατεμένα με ελαιόλαδο κτλ.)

----------


## Spark

σε αυτό το θέμα προβάλω τις ανησυχίες μου για διάφορα θέματα που με απασχολούν. δηλαδή δεν έχω χοντρά κολλήματα όπως με το ματριξ, όπως με τα φάρμακα και τις εταιρίες παραγωγής τους, όπως με τα δηλητήρια, τα φυτοφάρμακα κλπ.
φυσιολογική ζωή κάνω, παίρνω ασπιρίνη όταν έχω πονοκέφαλο, αγοράζω προϊοντα βιολογικής καλλιέργειας, επιλέγω και επεξεργάζομαι σχεδόν πάντα την τροφή μου, διότι πιστεύω πως ότι βάζω μέσα μου με επιρρεάζει.

και έχω την εντύπωση πως κάποιοι κάνουν ύπουλες ενέργειες με σκοπό την εξόντωση πολιτών, όπως διαβάζω στο δίκτυο, με σκοπό το όφελος και την επιβολή. έχω την εντύπωση πως η ελλάδα είναι στο στόχαστρο απο αλλες χώρες που έχουν ανθελληνικό τρόπο και συμπεριφορά. φαίνεται πως χαίρονται για την κακή οικονομική κατάσταση που έφεραν στην ελλάδα.
με μακροπρόθεσμο προγραμματισμό σκοπευουν να αποκτήσουν τα αγαθά, τα εδάφη, όλα των ελλήνων.
οδήγησαν τους άξιους νέους έλληνες να φύγουν απο τον τόπο τους για καλύτερο μισθό και στην ελλάδα με το πρόβλημα υπογεννητικότητας έμειναν περισσότεροι ηλικιωμένοι, συνταξιούχοι, άνεργοι, άρρωστοι και λοιποι μη μαχημοι.

τα ποσοστά των αυτοκτονιών στην ελλάδα είναι θέμα που προβληματίζει την κυβέρνηση και στελέχη της πολλές φορές σχολιάζουν. 
κάποιοι με τρόπους κάνουν τους έλληνες να πεθαίνουν, να αρρωσταίνουν, να εγκαταλείπουν.
-
διαβάζω Για να πουληθούν τα φάρμακα πρέπει να εφεύρουμε αρρώστιες

ανησυχώ και γράφω εδώ τις ανησυχίες μου για συζήτηση.

+
σε αυτό το ποστ δεν έβαλα λινκ κάποιας ιστοσελίδας που μπορεί να μην είναι σοβαρή και εγκυρη πηγή πληροφόρησης.
έκανα αναζήτηση στο δίκτυο για "μονσαντο κινδυνος" και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν περίπου 916.000

κάντε εσεις αναζήτηση και βγάλτε τα στατιστικά με τον εξής τρόπο. στα αποτελέσματα της αναζήτησης επειδή είναι πολλά, που να τα διαβάσετε όλα, επιλέξτε εμφάνιση μόνο με εικόνες.
και ξεκινήστε να μετράτε τις εικόνες που σας φαίνονται αρνητικές για την μονσάντο και τις εικόνες που φαίνονται ουδέτερες ή θετικες για την μονσάντο. εξαιρέστε τις διαφημίσεις προιόντων μονσάντο.

το έκανα εγω και είδα πως στις 50 εικόνες οι 45 εικόνες δειχνουν τρομερά αρνητικές. δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσω τα 916.000 αποτελέσματα για να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## matthew

> διαβάζω Για να πουληθούν τα φάρμακα πρέπει να εφεύρουμε αρρώστιες



Διάβασε & αυτό http://www.ramnousia.com/2012/07/far...ia-apeilh.html να δέσει το γλυκό!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Spark

μέρα που ειναι σήμερα στέλνω απο αυτό το θέμα θετική ενέργεια +++ και την σοφία των λόγων του αρχιεπίσκοπου Αθηνών  Ιερώνυμου:

"Χριστός εγήγερται καί ο Άδης συνετρίβη. Ο  Άδης στη συμβολική γλώσσα της λατρείας μας είναι το κράτος του θανάτου,  το μεταθανάτιο δεσμωτήριο των ψυχών. Κάποτε οι κοινωνίες  συμπεριφέρονταν σε ακολουθία με την πίστη στην αθανασία της ψυχής, μα  τώρα, ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος θεωρεί ότι με το θάνατο τελειώνουν όλα, και  σώμα και ψυχή".

"*Γέμισε ο κόσμος νεκρούς ανθρώπους  που ζουν περιμένοντας να πεθάνουν. Ανθρώπους υποκρινόμενους τους  ευτυχείς μέσα από την επιφανειακή και επίπλαστη ευθυμία, η κάποιους πιο  ειλικρινείς, ως προς την απελπισία τους, και γι` αυτό βαθειά  μελαγχολικούς*. 
Ανθρώπους συμβιβασμένους με τη θνητότητα της ύπαρξής  τους. Εκείνος που συμβιβάζεται με την επικείμενη ανυπαρξία του, είτε  χάνει το ενδιαφέρον του για τη χαρά της ζωής, είτε ανάγει σε ύψιστη και  μοναδική αξία την ευζωία, μη διστάζοντας να πατήσει επί πτωμάτων για να  την εξασφαλίσει. Στη συνείδησή του όλοι είμαστε πτώματα. Τα πτώματα δεν  νιώθουν. Δεν πονούν. Αν ένα πτώμα πατήσει ένα άλλο πτώμα δεν υπάρχει  βλάβη, δεν υφίσταται καμία μεταβολή στον άδικο όσο και μάταιο τούτο  κόσμο", ανέφερε, συμπληρώνοντας ότι 
"*χωρίς Αναστημένο Χριστό δεν έχει  σημασία αν ο Άδης είναι υπαρκτός ή ανύπαρκτος*"

----------


## mariosinsuex

Από την στιγμή που "εμπλέκεις",την οποιαδήποτε θρησκεία-αίρεση στην επιστήμη......
Αυτό και μόνο ακυρώνει την άποψη-επιχείρημα.......
Οπότε περαιτέρω σχολιασμός ακυρώνεται αυτούσια.

----------


## Spark

βλέπω την σχεση αιτίας και αποτελέσματος στο κάθε τι.
μαριε πιστεύω πως τα λογια του αρχιεπισκόπου ταιριάζουν απόλυτα σε εσένα, για εσένα είπε αυτα ο σεβάσμιος γέροντας.

----------


## Spark

Ερχόμαστε από μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο· καταλήγουμε σε  μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο· το μεταξύ φωτεινό διάστημα το λέμε Ζωή. Ευτύς ως γεννηθούμε, αρχίζει κι η επιστροφή·  ταυτόχρονα το ξεκίνημα κι ο γυρισμός· κάθε στιγμή πεθαίνουμε. Γι αυτό πολλοί  διαλάλησαν: Σκοπός της ζωής είναι ο θάνατος. 
Μα κι ευτύς ως γεννηθούμε, αρχίζει κι η  προσπάθεια να δημιουργήσουμε, να συνθέσουμε, να κάμουμε την ύλη ζωή· κάθε στιγμή  γεννιούμαστε. Γι΄ αυτό πολλοί διαλάλησαν: Σκοπός της εφήμερης ζωής είναι η  αθανασία. 
Στα πρόσκαιρα ζωντανά σώματα τα δυο τούτα ρέματα  παλεύουν: α) ο ανήφορος, προς τη σύνθεση, προς τη ζωή, προς  την αθανασία· β) ο κατήφορος, προς την αποσύνθεση, προς την  ύλη, προς το θάνατο. 
Και τα δυο ρέματα πηγάζουν από τα έγκατα της  αρχέγονης ουσίας. Στην αρχή η ζωή ξαφνιάζει· σαν παράνομη φαίνεται, σαν παρά  φύση, σαν εφήμερη αντίδραση στις σκοτεινές αιώνιες πηγές· μα βαθύτερα νιώθουμε:  η Ζωή είναι κι αυτή άναρχη, ακατάλυτη φόρα του Σύμπαντου. 
Μια Φλόγα είναι η ψυχή του ανθρώπου· ένα πύρινο  πουλί, πηδάει από κλαρί σε κλαρί, από κεφάλι σε κεφάλι, και φωνάζει: Δεν μπορώ  να σταθώ, δεν μπορώ να καώ, κανένας δεν μπορεί να με σβήσει! Δέντρο φωτιά γίνεται ολομεμιάς το Σύμπαντο.  Ανάμεσα από τους καπνούς κι από τις φλόγες, αναπαμένος στην κορυφή της  πυρκαγιάς, κρατώ αμόλευτο, δροσερό, γαλήνιο, τον καρπό της φωτιάς, το Φως. Από την αψηλή τούτη κορυφή κοιτάζω την κόκκινη  γραμμή που ανηφορίζει· τρεμάμενο αίματερό φωσφόρισμα, που σούρνεται σαν έντομο  ερωτεμένο μέσα από τους αποβροχάρικους γύρους του μυαλού μου. Εγώ, ράτσα, άνθρωποι, γης, θεωρία και πράξη,  Θεός, φαντάσματα από χώμα και μυαλό, καλά για τις απλοϊκές καρδιές που  φοβούνται, καλά για τις ανεμογγάστρωτες ψυχές που θαρρούν πως γεννούνε.
 Από που ερχόμαστε; Που πηγαίνουμε; Τι νόημα έχει  τούτη η ζωή; φωνάζουν οι καρδιές, ρωτούν οι κεφαλές, χτυπώντας το χάος. Και μια φωτιά μέσα μου κίνησε ν΄ απαντήσει. Θα  ΄ρθει μια μέρα, σίγουρα, η φωτιά να καθαρίσει τη γης. Θα ΄ρθει μια μέρα,  σίγουρα, η φωτιά να εξαφανίσει τη γης. Αυτή είναι η Δευτέρα Παρουσία. Διδασκαλία δεν υπάρχει, δεν υπάρχει Λυτρωτής που  ν΄ ανοίξει δρόμο. Δρόμος ν΄ ανοιχτεί δεν υπάρχει. Καθένας, ανεβαίνοντας απάνω από τη δική του  κεφαλή, ξεφεύγει από το μικρό, όλο απορίες μυαλό του. 
Μέσα στη βαθιά Σιγή, όρθιος, άφοβος, πονώντας και  παίζοντας, ανεβαίνοντας ακατάπαυτα από κορυφή σε κορυφή, ξέροντας πως το ύψος  δεν έχει τελειωμό, τραγουδά, κρεμάμενος στην άβυσσο, το μαγικό τούτο περήφανο  ξόρκι:

 ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ Σ΄ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΟ, ΑΚΡΙΤΑ, ΔΙΓΕΝΗ, ΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΟ,  ΠΑΣΧΟΝΤΑ, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΔΥΝΑΜΟ, ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΔΥΝΑΜΟ, ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗ ΣΤ΄ ΑΚΡΟΤΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΟΡΑ, ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟ  ΑΥΤΟΚΡΑΤΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΣ, ΤΙΣ ΟΡΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΟΡΑΤΕΣ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΤ΄ ΑΝΑΡΙΘΜΗΤΑ, ΕΦΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ  ΠΗΡΕ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΙΩΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΡΙΝΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΥΤΗ ΡΟΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΑΤΑΛΥΤΗ  ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΡΥΠΝΟ ΒΑΡΥΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΤΟΥ, ΠΟΥ ΔΑΜΑΖΕΙ  ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΠΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΛΗ· ΤΗ ΖΩΟΔΟΧΑ ΠΗΓΗ ΦΥΤΩΝ, ΖΩΩΝ ΚΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ, ΤΟ ΧΩΜΑΤΕΝΙΟ  ΑΛΩΝΙ, ΟΠΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΙ Ο ΑΚΡΙΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ.

_Νίκος Καζαντζάκης, Απόσπασμα από την  "Ασκητική"
_

----------


## Spark

άλλο ένα μήνυμα +θετικής ενέργειας+ που δείχνει το μεγαλείο της ψυχής των ελλήνων, την ανθρωπιά που λείπει απο άλλους λαούς
Κοριτσάκι είχε πνιγεί κι επανήλθε στη ζωή


Συγκλονισμένη παραμένει η κοινωνία της Ρόδου, έπειτα από το τραγικό  ναυάγιο με τρεις νεκρούς μετανάστες στην περιοχή του Ζέφυρου, μόλις δύο  μέτρα μακριά από την ακτή. Ενας ακόμη πρωταγωνιστής της πολύωρης  διάσωσης 90 και πλέον μεταναστών που βούτηξαν στα παγωμένα νερά, για να  σωθούν, μίλησε στο protothema.gr για τις ώρες αγωνίας και τις  συγκλονιστικές στιγμές που έζησε.
 «Επικρατούσε ένας πανικός. Αντρες, γυναίκες και παιδιά φώναζαν για  βοήθεια. Υπήρχε πολύς κόσμος που έτρεξε να βοηθήσει. Στο σημείο που  έγινε το απίστευτο περιστατικό το νερό φτάνει στα δύο μέτρα βάθος, αλλά  έχει πολλές ξέρες. Χθες, εκεί είχε τουλάχιστον 5 με 6 μποφόρ και τα  ρεύματα στη θάλασσα ήταν πολύ έντονα», λέει ο 48χρονος Γιώργος  Δραμουντάνης, ξενοδοχοϋπάλληλος και μέλος της εθελοντικής ομάδας  πρόληψης καταστροφών (ΕΟΠΚ C.B. Δωδεκανήσου).
 «Η διάσωση κράτησε πάρα πολλές ώρες. Ευτυχώς που δε θρηνήσαμε το 50%  των μεταναστών. Η πρώτη μου σκέψη όταν είδα το σκάφος ήταν ότι θα  θρηνήσουμε πολλά θύματα λόγω του καιρού. Φοβήθηκα ότι επειδή το σημείο  είναι βραχώδες κι ότι πολύς κόσμος θα χτυπήσει. Ολοι ενεργήσαμε πολύ  γρήγορα κι είχαμε μόνο τρία θύματα. Θα μπορούσαμε να θρηνήσουμε  περισσότερα», προσθέτει ο κ. Δραμουντάνης, που είναι πατέρας δύο  παιδιών.
 «Δε θα μπορέσω ποτέ να ξεχάσω αυτές τις εικόνες. Είδα μπροστά στα  μάτια μου ένα κοριτσάκι περίπου έξι ετών να είναι πνιγμένο και μέσα σε  μία βάρκα να δέχεται τις πρώτες βοήθειες και να επανέρχεται στη ζωή.  Αυτή η εικόνα με συγκλόνισε», δηλώνει ακόμη ο 48χρονος εθελοντής,  σημειώνοντας πως «έτυχε να είμαι επάνω στο σκάφος του λιμενικού, όταν  ήρθε το σήμα για σκάφος που είχε προσαράξει στην περιοχή του Ζέφυρου.  Οταν έφτασα το σκάφος είχε αρχίσει ήδη να βυθίζεται κι όλοι οι  μετανάστες είχαν βουτήξει στη θάλασσα για να σωθούν. Ηταν απίστευτο! Δεν  προλαβαίναμε. Βοήθησα στη διάσωση τουλάχιστον 20 ατόμων. Εγώ προσωπικά,  μεταξύ άλλων, έσωσα και μία κοπέλα που είχε σπάσει το πόδι της».
 «Αυτό που επίσης, με συγκλόνισε η αυταπάρνηση των παιδιών του  λιμενικού. Βούτηξαν μέσα στο νερό με τα ρούχα και με κίνδυνο τη ζωή  τους, όπως κι εμείς οι εθελοντές, αλλά κι απλοί πολίτες», σημειώνει,  καταλήγοντας στο ότι «δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσω όσο μπορώ κι όσο αντέχω  να βοηθάω όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη».
 απο madata.gr

----------


## Spark

μαιλ απεσταλμένα απο εμενα

γεια σας, διάβασα αυτά για συλλογή ανθρωπιστικής βοήθειας:
Το Αυτόνομο Στέκι (Ζ. Πηγής 95-97 & Ισαύρων, Εξάρχεια)   ανταποκρινόμενο στην έκκληση του Δικτύου Αλληλεγγύης Λέρου για την  συλλογή και αποστολή ειδών ρουχισμού για τους πρόσφυγες που φτάνουν  καθημερινά στη Λέρο από το Φαρμακονήσι, θα πραγματοποιήσει συλλογή  ρούχων τις επόμενες δύο Τετάρτες 1 και 8 Απριλίου, από τις 17.00 μέχρι  της 20.00.Πηγή:www.dimokratiki.gr
και  αναρωτιέμαι εαν γίνεται συλλογή ρούχων τώρα, ποιές μέρες, σε ποιό μέρος  της αθήνας (εαν ξέρετε και άλλα μέρη) και σε ποιο τηλέφωνο  επικοινωνίας;;;

θέλουμε να προσφέρουμε ρουχα και τροφή για τους μετανάστες.
ξέρετε να γίνεται συλλογή κ αποστολή υλικών απο εκκλησίες;

*Autonomo Steki*
γεια χαρά δεν ξέρουμε κάτι αλλά εάν μάθουμε θα σε ενημερώσουμε 
ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση

+

 γεια σας. διαβασα σε αυτό
http://b-elme-dwd.blogspot.gr/
 για συγκέντρωση ανθρωπιστικής βοήθειας στο Εργατικό  Κέντρο Βορείου Συγκροτήματος Δωδ/σου,
 αλλα δεν μπόρεσα να βρω διευθυνση στην Αθήνα που  γίνεται συγκέντρωση υλικών γι αυτο τον σκοπό.
 εαν δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση απο το δίκτυο και άλλα  μέσα πως θα συγκεντρωθουν τρόφιμα και υλικά;
 συγκέντρωση ανθρωπιστικής βοήθειας έχει σημασία εαν  γίνεται σε μεγάλες πόλεις.
 λάβετε μέτρα για την ενημέρωση των πολιτών,  κάντε δημοσιεύσεις στο δίκτυο για τα σημεία που γίνεται συγκέντρωση υλικών.

 παρακαλω στειλτε μου απάντηση σε ποιο μέρος της  Αθήνας να απευθυνθώ.

----------


## katmadas

> μαιλ απεσταλμένα απο εμενα
> 
> γεια σας, διάβασα αυτά για συλλογή ανθρωπιστικής βοήθειας:
> Το Αυτόνομο Στέκι (Ζ. Πηγής 95-97 & Ισαύρων, Εξάρχεια)   ανταποκρινόμενο στην έκκληση του Δικτύου Αλληλεγγύης Λέρου για την  συλλογή και αποστολή ειδών ρουχισμού για τους πρόσφυγες που φτάνουν  καθημερινά στη Λέρο από το Φαρμακονήσι, θα πραγματοποιήσει συλλογή  ρούχων τις επόμενες δύο Τετάρτες 1 και 8 Απριλίου, από τις 17.00 μέχρι  της 20.00.Πηγή:www.dimokratiki.gr
> και  αναρωτιέμαι εαν γίνεται συλλογή ρούχων τώρα, ποιές μέρες, σε ποιό μέρος  της αθήνας (εαν ξέρετε και άλλα μέρη) και σε ποιο τηλέφωνο  επικοινωνίας;;;
> 
> θέλουμε να προσφέρουμε ρουχα και τροφή για τους μετανάστες.
> ξέρετε να γίνεται συλλογή κ αποστολή υλικών απο εκκλησίες;
> 
> ...



Μαλον σε λαθος φορουμ ρωτας τετοια πραγματα. Εδω μεσα αρκετοι θα τους πνιγανε οχι να στειλουν και ρουχα.

----------


## Spark

τα μαιλ μου δεν ειναι ερωτήσεις προς το φορουμ αλλά ένδειξη της προσπάθειας για ανθρωπιστική δράση.
όποιος ενδιαφέρεται θα βρει την άκρη.

εαν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που θέλουν να πνίξουν άλλους τότε πρέπει να πανε σε γιατρό, να ακολουθήσουν θεραπευτική αγωγή.
για ανίατες καταστάσεις υπάρχουν και ιδρύματα, δυστυχώς είναι γεμάτα απο μουρλούς...
τους παραπέμπω σε αυτό, εαν καταλάβουν κάτι

----------


## Spark

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56705
ψεκάζουν καρκίνο

Ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας ανακοίνωσε ότι το glyphosate, ενεργό συστατικό του ζιζανιοκτόνου Roundup της *Monsanto* που κυκλοφορεί και στην Ελλάδα, είναι *"πιθανώς καρκινογόνο"*.
 Η Monsanto αγωνίζεται με κάθε τρόπο για να δυσφημίσει αυτή την ανακοίνωση και χρειαζόμαστε τη βοήθειά σου για να μας βρει και πάλι απέναντί της. 

http://act.greenpeace.org/ea-action/...paign.id=37920

Την  πλήρη, εθνική απαγόρευση της χρήσης του glyphosate, του ενεργού   συστατικού του ζιζανιοκτόνου Roundup της Monsanto, ζητά η Greenpeace   μετά την κατάταξή του ως βπιθανώς καρκινογόνο από τον Παγκόσμιο   Οργανισμό Υγείας.
Για  τον λόγο αυτό η Greenpeace καλεί τους πολίτες να υπογράψουν τη  σχετική  έκκληση προς τον Αναπληρωτή Υπουργό Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και  Τροφίμων,  κ. Βαγγέλη Αποστόλου, ώστε να απαγορευτεί η χρήση του  glyphosate στην  Ελλάδα και να ληφθούν τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για την  επέκταση της  απαγόρευσης του σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο.
Το  Roundup, που κυκλοφορεί και στην Ελλάδα, είναι το πιο ευρέως   διαδεδομένο ζιζανιοκτόνο στον κόσμο και αποτελεί τη μεγαλύτερη εμπορική   επιτυχία της Monsanto.
Κάθε  χρόνο ψεκάζεται σε εκατομμύρια στρέμματα αγροτικών εκτάσεων,  αστικών  πάρκων, δρόμων, πεζοδρομίων και σιδηροδρομικών δικτύων. Το  Roundup  διαδόθηκε τη δεκαετία του ’70 και στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του  ’90 η  Monsanto κυριάρχησε στην αγορά κατασκευάζοντας μεταλλαγμένους  σπόρους  Roundup Ready, ανάμεσα τους και σόγια, με ανθεκτικότητα στο   ζιζανιοκτόνο Roundup. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η αύξηση της χρήσης του Roundup   (και των κερδών της Monsanto), παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις ότι η  καλλιέργεια  μεταλλαγμένων θα χρειαζόταν λιγότερα φυτοφάρμακα.
Η  νέα επιστημονική διαπίστωση ότι το glyphosate είναι "πιθανώς   καρκινογόνο", γεγονός που έχει οδηγήσει σε πτώση την μετοχή της Monsanto   κατά 2,9%, δεν αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο καθυστέρησης για άμεση και   επείγουσα λήψη μέτρων προφύλαξης, τόσο της υγείας καταναλωτών και   αγροτών, όσο και της υγείας του περιβάλλοντος και των φυσικών πόρων, από   τους οποίους εξαρτάται η γεωργία και η παραγωγή της τροφής μας.

----------


## rama

Που κολλάνε μεταξύ τους τα "αυτόνομα στέκια", η θετική ενέργεια, οι λαθρομετανάστες και το RoundUp?
Θα μου πείς, τα ετερώνυμα έλκονται, οπότε πάω πάσο.

----------


## Spark

> Που κολλάνε μεταξύ τους τα "αυτόνομα στέκια", η θετική ενέργεια, οι λαθρομετανάστες και το RoundUp?
> Θα μου πείς, τα ετερώνυμα έλκονται, οπότε πάω πάσο.



όλα ειναι σχετικά με αρνητική και θετική ενέργεια. το θέμα έχει ενημερωτικό χαρακτήρα.

όμως κάτσε να δεις που όσοι γράφουν εδώ παίρνουν λικες, θα πάρεις και εσυ, αυτό είναι θετική ενέργεια!

σε εμένα δινουν λικες οι φιλοι μου και στους άλλους δινουν λικες αυτοι που ειναι στη λιστα αγνόησης μου

----------


## Spark

να γιατι δεν μας γουστάρουν, γιατί ειναι αφιλότιμοι...

----------


## Spark

*Κλείσε δωρεάν ραντεβού σε ΕΟΠΥΥ χωρίς να πληρώνεις και να σε εξαπατούν* 

 
  
Τα  τετραψήφια νούμερα για να κλείσεις ένα ραντεβού στον ΕΟΠΥΥ φυσικά και τα  γνωρίζεις. Επίσης ξέρεις πως χρεώνεσαι για να κλείσεις το ραντεβού σου.
 Αυτό  όμως που πιθανόν να μη γνωρίζεις, είναι πως δε χρειάζεται να καλείς  4ψηφια νούμερα για να κλείσεις το ραντεβού σου και να πετάς άδικα  χρήματα.
 Φυσικά αυτό δεν σου το έχει πει κανείς, αφού εντέχνως σου έχουν αποκρύψει πως έχεις αυτή τη δυνατότητα.

 Μπορείς μέσα από τη σελίδα του ΕΟΠΥΥ να αναζητήσεις το γιατρό που θες να κλείσεις ραντεβού, μέσα από την ανάλογη φόρμα εύρεσης.

 *ΠΩΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΣΕ ΕΞΑΠΑΤΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ 200 ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ*
 Κάθε  γιατρός, υποχρεούται να δέχεται δωρεάν 200 ασθενείς / μήνα. Οσες φορές  όμως έτυχε να καλέσω για ραντεβού, όλοι μου λέγανε παραδόξως πως είχανε  κλείσει όλα τα δωρεάν ραντεβού και πως θα έπρεπε να πληρώσω για να με  δεχτούν.

 Η σελίδα  όμως του ΕΟΠΥΥ αναφέρει πόσα διαθέσιμα ραντεβού έχει ακόμα ο ιατρός.  Ετσι λοιπόν δε μπορεί κανείς τυχόν να σε εξαπατήσει.

 *ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΕΟΠΥΥ :*

Κάνε κλικ ΕΔΩ για να βρεις γιατρούς και τα διαθέσιμα δωρεάν ραντεβού

 Κάνε κλικ ΕΔΩ για συμβεβλημένους προμηθευτές υγείας ( διαγνωστικά κέντρα, γιατρούς, κλπ... ) 

*πηγη

*

----------

steliosb (05-05-15), 

vasilllis (05-05-15)

----------


## Spark

*Ο μεταβολισμός του καρκίνου. Ο ρόλος της γλυκόζης στην ανάπτυξη καρκίνου και οι τροφές που επιδρούν αρνητικά και θετικά στην  ασθένεια*...
*-*
Η ζάχαρη, τα τρανς λιπαρά, το κόκκινο κρέας, το αλάτι, το λευκό αλεύρι,  το αλκοόλ αλλά και το κάπνισμα, η καθιστική ζωή, το άγχος και η κοιλιακή  παχυσαρκία «τρέφουν» τον καρκίνο και ιδίως τον καρκίνο του μαστού.
*+*
Αντιθέτως τα λαχανικά, τα άγρια χόρτα, τα όσπρια, τα φρούτα, οι ξηροί  καρποί, οι σπόροι, τα ω3 λιπαρά, η βιταμίνη D, η άσκηση και η διατήρηση  υγιούς βάρους τον «σκοτώνουν».

Τα παραπάνω επισημαίνει η ιατρός-διατροφολόγος, επιστημονική σύμβουλος  του Ινστιτούτου Εφαρμοσμένων Βιοεπιστημών του ΕΚΕΤΑ, Δέσποινα Κομνηνού  με αφορμή το εκπαιδευτικό σεμινάριο «Στοχεύοντας τον μεταβολισμό του  Καρκίνου. Τι τον τρέφει: Τι τον σκοτώνει;» που διοργανώνει σήμερα ο  Σύλλογος Γυναικών με Καρκίνο Μαστού «Άλμα Ζωής» Νομού Θεσσαλονίκης (8.00  μ.μ. στα γραφεία της Φιλοπτώχου Αδελφότητος Ανδρών Θεσσαλονίκης & Αγίας  Σοφίας 38 ).

*Πώς συσχετίζεται η γλυκόζη με τον καρκίνο*
Δύο κύρια στοιχεία του μεταβολισμού των καρκινικών κυττάρων είναι οι αυξημένες ανάγκες σε γλυκόζη και σε μεθειονίνη

Οπως εξηγεί στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ η κ. Κομνηνού τα καρκινικά κύτταρα  προγραμματίζουν τον μεταβολισμό τους έτσι ώστε να ικανοποιήσουν τις  απαιτήσεις τους σε ενέργεια και πρώτες ύλες που είναι απαραίτητες για  τον αυξημένο πολλαπλασιασμό τους. Δύο κύρια στοιχεία του μεταβολισμού  των καρκινικών κυττάρων είναι οι αυξημένες ανάγκες σε γλυκόζη  (προσλαμβάνουν 10 - 50 φορές περισσότερη γλυκόζη σε σχέση με τα υγιή  κύτταρα) και σε μεθειονίνη (αμινοξύ που βρίσκεται στις ζωικές πρωτεΐνες  με υψηλή πρόσληψη κυρίως στην κρεατοφαγία).

«Φαίνεται να υπάρχει σημαντική συσχέτιση της γλυκόζης με τον καρκίνο του  μαστού σε γυναίκες που έχουν σάκχαρο αίματος πάνω από 125 mg/dl.  Επίσης, σαρώσεις pet (pet scan) έχουν δείξει πως όσο υψηλότερη είναι η  συσσώρευση της γλυκόζης στα καρκινικά κύτταρα, τόσο πιο επιθετική είναι η  μορφή του καρκίνου καθώς ο πολλαπλασιασμός των καρκινικών κυττάρων  αυξάνεται ανάλογα με την αύξηση της συσσώρευσης της γλυκόζης.

Η έντονη επιθυμία για γλυκό, επεξεργασμένους υδατάνθρακες και  κρεατοφαγία σχετίζεται με την αύξηση του βάρους και την εναπόθεση λίπους  στην κοιλιά (κοιλιακή παχυσαρκία). Η κατάσταση αυτή οδηγεί σε  μεταβολικό, φλεγμονώδες και οξειδωτικό στρες τα προϊόντα των οποίων  προάγουν την εμφάνιση και επιδείνωση του καρκίνου», επισημαίνει η κ  Κομνηνού.

Οταν ισορροπήσουμε το κύτταρο και δεν είναι σε στρες τότε αναχαιτίζουμε  τα στοιχεία που προάγουν εμφάνιση και επιδείνωση του καρκίνου

Παράλληλα τονίζει ότι εκείνο στο οποίο πρέπει να δοθεί έμφαση είναι ο  γλυκαιμικός δείκτη των τροφών, τα ω-3 λιπαρά οξέα και η βιταμίνη D.  «Εκείνο που θέλουμε είναι να ελαττώσουμε τον γλυκαιμικό δείκτη των  τροφών.

Αυτό μπορούμε να το πετύχουμε με την κατανάλωση φρούτων, τα λαχανικών  και ξηρών καρπών, που περιέχουν φυτικές ίνες. Επίσης αυτά τα τρόφιμα  περιέχουν πολλές προστατευτικές ουσίες οι οποίες είναι αντικαρκινικές  αντιφλεγμωνόδεις αντιδιαβητικές αντιοξειδωτικές. Ολα αυτά καταπολεμούν  το κυτταρικό στρες. Ετσι λοιπόν όταν ισορροπήσουμε το κύτταρο και δεν  είναι σε στρες τότε αναχαιτίζουμε τα στοιχεία που προάγουν εμφάνιση και  επιδείνωση του καρκίνου. Οι διατροφικές οδηγίες που ισχύουν για την  πρόληψη του καρκίνου του μαστού ισχύουν και μετά τη θεραπεία του  καρκίνου», προσθέτει η κ. Κομνηνού. 

πηγή

----------


## Spark

*Πως εμποδίζουμε την αρνητικότητα να μας επηρεάσει;*


 


 Απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο του Eckhart Tolle "Η Δύναμη του Τώρα"
 Πώς εμποδίζουμε την αρνητικότητα να εμφανιστεί; Πώς μπορούμε να απαλλαγούμε απ’ αυτήν όταν υπάρχει;
 Την εμποδίζεις να υπάρξει με το να είσαι απόλυτα παρών. Όμως, μην  αποθαρρύνεσαι. Μέχρι στιγμής υπάρχουν ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι πάνω στον  πλανήτη που μπορούν να μένουν σε μια κατάσταση συνεχούς παρουσίας, αν  και κάποιοι την πλησιάζουν. Σύντομα, πιστεύω, θα υπάρχουν πολύ  περισσότεροι.

Όποτε παρατηρείς ότι κάποια μορφή αρνητικότητας έχει εμφανιστεί μέσα  σου, κοίτα την όχι σαν αποτυχία, αλλά σαν ένα βοηθητικό σημάδι που σου  λέει: Ξύπνα. Βγες από το νου σου. Γίνε παρών.

 Υπάρχει μια νουβέλα του Αλντους Χάξλεϊ, με τον τίτλο "Νησί", που την  έγραψε στα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του, όταν είχε αποκτήσει μεγάλο  ενδιαφέρον για τις πνευματικές διδασκαλίες. Ο συγγραφέας αφηγείται την  ιστορία ενός άντρα που έχει ναυαγήσει σε ένα μακρινό νησί, ξεκομμένο από  τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Σ’ αυτό το νησί υπάρχει ένας μοναδικός πολιτισμός.  Το ασυνήθιστο σχετικά μ’ αυτόν είναι ότι οι κάτοικοι του νησιού,  αντίθετα μ’ εκείνους του υπόλοιπου κόσμου, είναι ψυχικά υγιείς.
 Το πρώτο πράγμα που προσέχει ο ναυαγός είναι οι πολύχρωμοι παπαγάλοι  στα δέντρα, που κρώζουν συνέχεια τις λέξεις: "*Προσοχή! Εδώ και Τώρα.  Προσοχή! Εδώ και Τώρα*".
 Μαθαίνουμε αργότερα ότι οι νησιώτες τους είχαν  διδάξει αυτές τις λέξεις για να τους θυμίζουν συνεχώς να μένουν  παρόντες.
 Έτσι, όποτε νιώθεις την αρνητικότητα να αναδύεται από μέσα σου, είτε  προκαλείται από κάποιον εξωτερικό παράγοντα, από μια σκέψη είτε ακόμα  και από τίποτε συγκεκριμένο, απ’ όσο τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνεις, δες τη  σαν μια φωνή που λέει: Προσοχή! Εδώ και Τώρα. Ξύπνα!

----------


## Spark

μακαρι να θυμόμουν που το έχω ακούσει, ποιος το έχει πει, μου φαίνεται σημαντικό:

*εαν υπάρχει έστω και ένας που αξίζει να σωθεί τότε ακόμα και για έναν αξίζει η προσπάθεια*

----------


## Spark



----------


## Ακρίτας

Εντάξει, αλλά...ο Αινστάιν με την κβαντική φυσική τί σχέση έχει;

----------


## Spark

τι να πω για τον αϊνστάιν; τον άνθρωπο δεν τον γνωρισα, ότι γράφω είναι πληροφορίες απο το δίκτυο, μπορεί να τις βρει όποιος ενδιαφερθει.
δεν ειναι κακό να ασχοληθούμε με την βιογραφία του μεγάλου διανοητή και επιστήμονα. παρότι δεν γνωρίζω εαν κάποιες φράσεις και γνωμικά που του αποδίδουν είναι δικά του λόγια, μου φαίνονται σημαντικά.

ενδιαφέρον βρίσκω τη σχέση που έχει το κείμενο της παραπάνω εικόνας (ποστ#203) με τα λόγια του καθηγητή Μάνου Δανέζη που πρόβαλα στο ποστ#1. αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πως το νόημα ειναι το ίδιο αλλά με άλλα λόγια.

αυτό το θέμα με τίτλο "αρνητική θετική ενέργεια" βρίσκω πιο σημαντικό απο άλλα θέματα που έχω παρουσιάσει εδω διότι έχει φιλοσοφικές αναζητήσεις και προβληματισμούς. θα μου πεις: εδω στα ηλεκτρονικά βαζεις θέμα για φιλοσοφία;
δεν περίμενα πως κάποιοι θα σχέτιζαν τον λόγο του επίτιμου καθηγητή Μ.Δανέζη που εκτιμώ και θαυμάζω με τα κολοκυθάκια. όμως και τα κολοκυθάκια δεν ειναι άσχημα, τα τηγάνισα και ήταν υπέροχα.
έτσι και τα λόγια του Μ.Δανέζη εαν τα καταλάβει κάποιος θα έχει μια γεύση απο το σύμπαν που αγάπησε ή που δεν αγάπησε.

και γυρίζω στον αϊνστάιν με απόσπασμα απο το δίκτυο:
"Το 1905 ο Αϊνστάιν σε μια προσπάθεια ερμηνείας του φωτοηλεκτρικού φαινομένου  γενικεύει την ιδέα του Πλανκ προτείνοντας ότι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία  συνίσταται από κβάντα. Κάθε κβάντο περιέχει την ελάχιστη δυνατή ενέργεια που  μπορεί να υπάρξει για κάθε συγκεκριμένο μήκος κύματος. Το 1906 χρησιμοποιεί την  έννοια της κβάντωσης για να ερμηνεύσει την ειδική θερμότητα των στερεών σε  χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες."
ο αϊνστάιν ηταν αντιρρησίας σχετικά με την κβαντική θεωρία όπως προσπαθούσαν να την ερμηνεύσουν άλλοι. ίσως το μοντέλο που είχε στο μυαλό του να ήταν διαφορετικό.

εγω δεν ειμαι φυσικός και δεν σκοπεύω να ασχοληθώ με τα κβαντα αλλα με τα συμβάντα, αρκούμαι σε απλά λόγια με μεγάλα νοήματα. τέτοια λόγια θα προβάλω εδώ με θετική ενέργεια.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57748

----------


## Spark

*προσοχή, φουλ αρνητικη ενέργεια σε τροφές. αποφύγετε εισαγόμενα προϊόντα με ύποπτα συστατικά*

----------


## SV1JRT

Σπύρο συγνώμη, αλλά είναι μεγάλη μπούρδα το βίντεο για τα τρόφιμα....
Τα συντηρητικά μπαίνουν για ένα πολύ απλό λόγο. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΟΥΝ τα τρόφιμα μεγαλύτερο διάστημα, ωστε να προλάβουν να φτάσουν στα ράφια του καταστήματος, να αγοραστούν και να καταναλωθούν. Μια φραντζόλα ψωμί χωρίς συντηρητικά, θα σάπιζε σε 6 ώρες.....
 ΓΙΑΤΙ να δηλητηριάσουν τους πελάτες τους οι βιομηχανίες τροφίμων ?? Και ΑΝ πράγματι τους δηλητηριάζουν, ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ τα προϊόντα τους μετά ?? Όταν σκοτώνεις τους πελάτες σου, αργά ή γρήγορα θα μείνεις χωρίς δουλειά !! *Αλήθεια, αφού μας "δηλητηριάζουν" εδώ και 20 χρόνια, ΠΩΣ ΕΞΗΓΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΛΗΘΥΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΗΣ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΕΠΤΑΜΙΣΗ ΔΙΣΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ??? Τι μας δίνουν ?? Βιάγκρα ??*

Όλοι αυτοί οι ψευδο-προφήτες και "προστάτες" έχουν την δική τους ατζέντα. Μην πιστεύεις στις συνωμοσίες...

.

----------


## Spark

δεν ξερω τι αντζέντα έχουν οι "προφήτες", ξερω την παροιμία πως όπου υπάρχει καπνός θα υπάρχει φωτιά. και εαν η φωτιά δεν ειναι ψεύτικη και ειναι αληθινή;;

*κοιτάξτε εδω* τα αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης τι δείχνουν

σε ρωτάω λοιπον φίλε σωτήρη που σέβομαι την άποψη σου και δεν πιστεύω πως έχεις συμφέρον να υπερασπίζεις την όποια εταιρία τροφίμων:

ξέρεις πως το προϊον Α ειναι εισαγόμενο και περιέχει ασπαρτάμη σε καποια αναλογία.
ξερεις πως το προϊον Β ειναι ελληνικό και δεν περιέχει συντηρητικά και ύποπτα Ε.
ποιο προϊον θα προτιμήσεις;
θα σκεφτεις την τιμή; θα σκεφτείς την γεύση; δεν θα σκεφτεις καθόλου *αυτά*;

----------


## Spark

αφου ξεκαθαρίσαμε πως προτιμάμε τα ελληνικά προϊόντα δίχως συντηρητικά ας δουμε ξανά σοφά λόγια του αϊνστάιν

----------


## johnpats

> Σπύρο συγνώμη, αλλά είναι μεγάλη μπούρδα το βίντεο για τα τρόφιμα....
> Τα συντηρητικά μπαίνουν για ένα πολύ απλό λόγο. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΟΥΝ τα τρόφιμα μεγαλύτερο διάστημα, ωστε να προλάβουν να φτάσουν στα ράφια του καταστήματος, να αγοραστούν και να καταναλωθούν. Μια φραντζόλα ψωμί χωρίς συντηρητικά, θα σάπιζε σε 6 ώρες.....
>  ΓΙΑΤΙ να δηλητηριάσουν τους πελάτες τους οι βιομηχανίες τροφίμων ?? Και ΑΝ πράγματι τους δηλητηριάζουν, ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ τα προϊόντα τους μετά ?? Όταν σκοτώνεις τους πελάτες σου, αργά ή γρήγορα θα μείνεις χωρίς δουλειά !! *Αλήθεια, αφού μας "δηλητηριάζουν" εδώ και 20 χρόνια, ΠΩΣ ΕΞΗΓΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΛΗΘΥΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΗΣ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΕΠΤΑΜΙΣΗ ΔΙΣΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ??? Τι μας δίνουν ?? Βιάγκρα ??*
> 
> Όλοι αυτοί οι ψευδο-προφήτες και "προστάτες" έχουν την δική τους ατζέντα. Μην πιστεύεις στις συνωμοσίες...
> 
> .



Συμφωνω !!

----------


## johnpats

> δεν ξερω τι αντζέντα έχουν οι "προφήτες", ξερω την παροιμία πως όπου υπάρχει καπνός θα υπάρχει φωτιά. και εαν η φωτιά δεν ειναι ψεύτικη και ειναι αληθινή;;
> 
> *κοιτάξτε εδω* τα αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης τι δείχνουν
> 
> σε ρωτάω λοιπον φίλε σωτήρη που σέβομαι την άποψη σου και δεν πιστεύω πως έχεις συμφέρον να υπερασπίζεις την όποια εταιρία τροφίμων:
> 
> ξέρεις πως το προϊον Α ειναι εισαγόμενο και περιέχει ασπαρτάμη σε καποια αναλογία.
> ξερεις πως το προϊον Β ειναι ελληνικό και δεν περιέχει συντηρητικά και ύποπτα Ε.
> ποιο προϊον θα προτιμήσεις;
> θα σκεφτεις την τιμή; θα σκεφτείς την γεύση; δεν θα σκεφτεις καθόλου *αυτά*;




Πιστευω οτι ειμαι απο τους πολυ λιγους ανθρωπους που σε καθε αγορα ,κοιταω τι περιεχει το καθε προιον.
Φυσικα οταν βλεπω ε διαλεγω αλλο και ας ειναι ακριβοτερο. Οσο μπορει ο καθενας

----------


## Spark

αυτο δεν το δέχομαι. ούτε δωρεάν δεν θα έπινα αυτό το κατασκεύασμα



δεν ειναι μόνο τα συντηρητικά, τα ε, η ασπαρτάμη, είναι ακόμα και η *επιλογή* που κάνει κάποιος όταν αγοράζει ενα προϊόν.

δεν το χωρα ο νους μου πως έλληνας που έχει υποφέρει τόσο απο τους ναζι γερμανους υποστηρίζει την γερμανική οικονομία, αγοράζει και κυκλοφορά αμάξια BMW, VW, OPEL, αγοράζει γερμανικό τυρί, λουκάνικα, μπύρες κλπ,
όταν οι γερμανοί εγκληματίες ως κατακτητές εξολόθρευαν χωριά, σφαγίαζαν ανυπεράσπιστους πολίτες όπως στο δίστομο.
δεν το χωρά ο νους μου πως έλληνας προτιμά να πληρώνει την σιεμενς και τους μιζαδόρους τους.
δεν το χωρά ο νους μου πως *έλληνας για να τσεπώσει προμήθειες κάνει τους γερμανούς συνεταίρους του*.

οι γερμανοι ειναι αυτοί που με την πολιτική τους εξολοθρεύουν ακόμα τους έλληνες που απομειναν με οικονομικό πόλεμο.
και οταν έγραφα σε αυτο το θέμα πως κάποιοι προσπαθούν να επιβληθούν σε άλλους για να ζουν καλά εις βάρος τους εννοούσα τα έθνη που έχουν καταστρέψει την ελλάδα με την βοήθεια που τους προσφέρουν οι εφιάλτες -οι προδότες.
τόσο εκτιμούν οι γερμανοί τους ελληνες που δεν πλήρωσαν το αναγκαστικό κατoχικό δάνειο, τις πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις.
*δεν ξέρει κανείς τη σημασία του μποϊκοτάζ;
δεν ξέρει κανείς τη σημασία να λέει ΟΧΙ στους ανθέλληνες;*

τα αγοράζουν όλα με ευρω, και την μορφωμένη γενιά των ελλήνων που ξενιτεύτηκαν, και την ελληνική γη αγοράζουν για ψίχουλα.
αυτό σημαίνει να εισαι κατακτητής, να παίρνεις ότι θέλεις και να πατάς τον άλλον σαν σκουλίκι. αυτοί ειναι οι γερμανοι.
μα δεν ειναι μόνο αυτοί κατακτητές εγκληματίες και λεηλατητές.
αγοράστε βρετανικά προϊόντα να στηρίξετε την βρετανική οικονομία που τόσο πολύ εκτιμά τους έλληνες...

εντάξει με το παρελθόν, δίχως παιδεία θα ξεχαστεί, θα πεθάνουν αυτοί που θυμούνται, θα πεθάνουν και οι ηλικιωμένοι έλληνες που ειναι πλειοψηφία, θα μεινουν οι μετανάστες που θα γίνουν έλληνες και θα δουλεύουν για τους *αφέντες γερμανούς*.

----------


## nestoras

> αυτο δεν το δέχομαι. ούτε δωρεάν δεν θα έπινα αυτό το κατασκεύασμα
> 
> 
> 
> δεν ειναι μόνο τα συντηρητικά, τα ε, η ασπαρτάμη, είναι ακόμα και η *επιλογή* που κάνει κάποιος όταν αγοράζει ενα προϊόν.
> 
> δεν το χωρα ο νους μου πως έλληνας που έχει υποφέρει τόσο απο τους ναζι γερμανους υποστηρίζει την γερμανική οικονομία, αγοράζει και κυκλοφορά αμάξια BMW, VW, OPEL, αγοράζει γερμανικό τυρί, λουκάνικα, μπύρες κλπ,
> όταν οι γερμανοί εγκληματίες ως κατακτητές εξολόθρευαν χωριά, σφαγίαζαν ανυπεράσπιστους πολίτες όπως στο δίστομο.
> δεν το χωρά ο νους μου πως έλληνας προτιμά να πληρώνει την σιεμενς και τους μιζαδόρους τους.
> ...



 ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ......

Καλά ρε Σπύρο, πλάκα μας κάνεις; Με αυτή τη λογική όλοι οι λαοί θα έπρεπε να είναι απομονωμένοι ο ένας από τον άλλον...
Εσύ που βρίζεις τους Γερμανούς μόνο μάλλον ξεχνάς τι κάναμε εμείς οι Έλληνες στον εμφύλιο. Ξεχνάς τους ρουφιάνους που πρόδιδαν τα ίδια τους τα αδέρφια, τους δοσίλογους, τους μαυραγορήτες... Κι έρχεσαι μετά και μας λες να μη τρώμε Γερμανικά λουκάνικα και να μην αγοράζουμε OPEL corsa...

Η Ελλάδα "διώχνει" τα παιδιά της δυστυχώς... Εσύ, προφανώς είσαι βολεμένος εδώ και από ότι κατάλαβα είσαι και ανύπαντρος χωρίς παιδιά και έχεις αρκετό ελεύθερο χρόνο για να ασχολείσαι με λεντάκια, πηνιάκια, εκδρομούλες στα βουνά κτλ. Κάποιοι εδώ μέσα μπορεί να δουλεύουν 12 ώρες τη μέρα και παραπάνω για 500 ή 600 ευρώ το μήνα κι έχουν να ταΐσουν και παιδιά.
Και σου μιλάω για άτομα με προσόντα όχι για ανειδίκευτους. Πες μου ένα λόγο για τον οποίο αυτός ο άνθρωπος αν βρει δουλειά με τριπλάσιο ή τετραπλάσιο μισθό στη Γερμανία να μην το κάνει (από τη στιγμή που το θέλει κιόλας...).

----------


## Spark

το προηγούμενο ποστ 212 φαινεται να εχει αρνητική ενέργεια και μάλιστα επικεντρωμένη σε πέντε δάκτυλα που το κάθε ένα γράφει 1)BMW  2)VW  3)OPEL  4)SIEMENS  5)BAYER
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58000
να ξεκαθαρίσω πως παρότι σε κάποια ποστ-μηνύματα μου παρουσίαζω την αρνητική ενέργεια, αυτο το κάνω διότι και η αρνητική ενέργεια υπάρχει μαζι με την θετική. σε αυτο το θεμα παρουσιάζω και αρνητική αλλα και θετική ενέργεια, +με την οποία συντάσσομαι.

θετικη ενεργεια ειναι πως κάποιοι βρισκουν δουλειές και πάνε εξωτερικό να δουλέψουν. ομως πισω απο την θετική ενέργεια κρύβεται η αρνητική ενέργεια που περιμένει να αλλάξει και να βρεθει εμπρος απο την θετική, διότι *ουδεν καλον αμιγες κακου*

λοιπον θα γραφω και την άποψη που δεν με εκφράζει - παρουσιάζω ποικιλία

----------


## picdev

ναι αλλά τα γερμανικά αυτοκίνητα είναι άλλο πράμα, έχεις οδηγήσει το καινούριο golf? 
οταν μπαίνω μέσα παίρνω πολύ θετική ενέργεια, κράτημα, ντούρμπο, κάθισμα, ηλεκτρονικά , ανέσεις, μιλάμε για εργαλείο

----------


## Spark

Παράταση έως τον Σεπτέμβριο, με παροχή χρηματοδότησης-γέφυρας 6 δισ.  ευρώ, προβλέπει το νέο σχέδιο της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για την προσωρινή  λύση του ελληνικού ζητήματος, σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της γερμανικής  εφημερίδας FAZ.

 Στόχος της παράτασης θα είναι να αποφευχθεί η πτώχευση της Ελλάδας και  να απομακρυνθεί ο κίνδυνος εξόδου από το ευρώ, ενώ κατά τους μήνες της  επιμήκυνσης θα αρχίσει εντατική διαπραγμάτευση για την κατάρτιση ενός * τρίτου προγράμματος στήριξης.
*
τα μυαλά των παικτών είναι στην πίστα, στην οικονομική σκακιέρα, παίζουν με τις τσέπες των ανθρώπων.
+
σοβαρά θα προτιμήσετε τα γερμανικά αυτοκίνητα απο τα ιαπωνέζικα;
-
οχι δεν θα πάρουμε αμάξι, δώσαμε...

----------


## Spark

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58128
ναι
περαστικά ειναι όλα, θα περάσουν αυτά, θα ερθουν άλλα

----------


## Spark

*θέλετε να ζήτε ξεφτιλισμένοι δίχως δημοκρατία;*

*ΟΧΙ στους θεσμούς* , *τιμή στους αγωνιστές*

*μποϊκοτάζ στη γερμανία - ειναι η επιλογή των ελλήνων

τα γερμανικά/αυστριακά προϊοντα ειναι ανεπιθύμητα στην ελλάδα*

----------


## Spark

το σχέδιο τύπου ματριξ αποκαλύπτεται, η αφύπνιση των λαών εξαπλώνεται, η ευρωπαϊκή παράγκα τρίζει συθέμελα...

Υπάρχει ένας μυστικός φόβος που διακατέχει τους δυνατούς της ευρώπης, τα αφεντικά της πολιτικής που ξαγρυπνούν στις βρυξέλες, τους  τραπεζίτες στο βερολίνο που στριφογυρίζουν εμπύρετοι στα μεταξωτά τους σεντόνια, τους ευρωκράτες  που παραμιλάνε μέσα στο κόκκινο κρασί τους. ποιος είναι ο φόβος ;

  Δεν είναι το ότι εάν η Ελλάδα εγκαταλείψει το ευρώ οι Έλληνες θα υποφέρουν μία τρομερή οικονομική κατάρρευση. Ο φόβος είναι ότι, εάν η Ελλάδα  εγκαταλείψει το ευρώ, η χώρα θα επιστρέψει στην ευημερία και τότε και άλλες χώρες  θα μπορούσαν να ακολουθήσουν.
*η συνέχεια εδω*

----------


## Spark

πόνος ψυχής, η ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, οι έλληνες πεθαίνουν και την θέση τους παίρνουν οι μετανάστες.

Είδα  τα πάντα να χάνονται. Το πατρικό, το μαγαζί του πατέρα, τα πάντα. Είδα  τον πατέρα μου να κλαίει για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή του, τον είδα να  ντρέπεται που έπρεπε ο γιός του να του στείλει λεφτά για να πάρει μια  φραντζόλα ψωμί.
 Είδα τον πατέρα να μην μπορεί να πάρει σύνταξη μετά από  42 χρόνια ασφάλισης, αν δεν πληρωθούν στο γαμοΤΕΒΕ και οι τελευταίοι  μήνες ασφάλισης. Τον είδα στο αστυνομικό τμήμα να του παίρνουν  αποτυπώματα, να τον τρέχουν στη σήμανση, για έξι γαμημένους μήνες ποινή  ερήμην από δικαστήριο για "χρέος". Έναν άνθρωπο 77 χρονών, που δεν ξέρει  τι θα πει "βγαίνω έξω".
Είδα τη μάνα μου να πνίγεται επειδή δεν μπορούσε να δώσει στο εγγόνι ούτε 10 ευρώ για ένα παιχνίδι.
Είδα  τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους να προσπαθούν να ζήσουν 4μελή οικογένεια με  μια δουλειά part- time. Είδα κομμένη τη ΔΕΗ. Βρέθηκα απέναντι σε  κάποιους που μου μιλούσαν για "προβλήματα" που για μένα ήταν λύσεις.  Έμεινα μέρες με τα ψιλά στην τσέπη περιμένοντας να πληρωθώ έναντι από  τον μισθό που έπρεπε να πληρωθεί πριν από 4-5 μήνες. 

Και μου λες ότι τώρα θα  φοβηθώ ένα ...δημοψήφισμα;;;; Χαχαχα! Ένα δημοψήφισμα;

Το κείμενο αναρτήθηκε στην προσωπική σελίδα του Δημήτρη Σούλτα στο facebook

----------


## SV1JRT

Με όλο τον σεβασμό στην κοινότητα, να παρακαλάτε να βγεί "ΝΑΙ" στο δημοψήφισμα γιατι αν βγούμε απο το ευρώ θα ανακαλύψουμε όλοι τι σημαίνει πραγματική πείνα.....

Προσωπικά, διάβασα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ και ενημερώθηκα σοβαρά για τις συνέπειες του δημοψηφίσματος και δηλώνω επίσημα οτι θα ψηφήσω ΝΑΙ.

.

----------


## Prezonautis

> Με όλο τον σεβασμό στην κοινότητα, να παρακαλάτε να βγεί "ΝΑΙ" στο δημοψήφισμα γιατι αν βγούμε απο το ευρώ θα ανακαλύψουμε όλοι τι σημαίνει πραγματική πείνα.....
> Προσωπικά, διάβασα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ και ενημερώθηκα σοβαρά για τις συνέπειες του δημοψηφίσματος και δηλώνω επίσημα οτι θα ψηφήσω ΝΑΙ..



Προσωπικά, διάβασα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ και ενημερώθηκα σοβαρά για τις συνέπειες του δημοψηφίσματος και δηλώνω επίσημα οτι θα ψηφήσω ΟΧΙ..

Για τους λόγους.
α) Δεν θα μπορώ να αγοράσω IPHONE
β) Δεν θα μπορώ να αγοράσω SmartTV
γ) θα στρώσω τον κώλο μου να φτιάξω την γεωργία μου και ότι μπορώ να παράγω για να ζήσω.
δ) θα φάω ζωντανούς τα λαμόγια.
ε) θα πεινάσω και εγώ γιατί φταίω για αυτούς που πεινάνε τώρα.
ζ) Έχουμε πολλά αγαθά ικανά να μας ταίσουν για τα χρόνια που θα πεινάμε.

Και θα πω ΟΧΙ στις πολυεθνικές και ΝΑΙ στους Ευρωπαίους ανθρώπους.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Με όλο τον σεβασμό στην κοινότητα, να παρακαλάτε να βγεί "ΝΑΙ" στο δημοψήφισμα γιατι αν βγούμε απο το ευρώ θα ανακαλύψουμε όλοι τι σημαίνει πραγματική πείνα.....
> 
> Προσωπικά, διάβασα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ και ενημερώθηκα σοβαρά για τις συνέπειες του δημοψηφίσματος και δηλώνω επίσημα οτι θα ψηφήσω ΝΑΙ.
> 
> .





φυσικα και σεβομαστε την αποψη και επιθυμία σου. !!!

αλωστε σε αυτο το δημοψηφισμα θα ψηφισει ο καθενας οπως τον συμφερει..... και τους φτωχους τους συμφερει το ΟΧΙ ενω 
τους πλουσιους τους συμφερει το ΝΑΙ .... εξου και 
ο λογος που μερικοι εχουν πανικοβληθει =

οι φτωχοι ειναι περισσοτεροι απο τους πλουσιους. :Tongue2:

----------


## Prezonautis

Tsimpidas υπάρχει και το άλλο σενάριο που παίζει πολύ για τους διαβασμένους...

Είτε ψηφίσουμε Ναι είτε Όχι όλα είναι στημένα.
Που πας ρε καραμήτρο γυμνός στα αγγούρια???... Και Plan B και C και D και ότι θες έχουν οι εταίροι-δανειστές-ΔΝΤ-πολυεθνικές.
Φοβίσουν τον κόσμο για να τα ηρεμήσουν τα πρόβατα μετα...
Το θέμα είναι να καταλάβουν πως εννοούμε το ΟΧΙ. και ποιούς έχουμε υποστηρικτές για να το εφαρμόσουμε.

*Edit:* Ποιος είναι αυτός που με το ένα χέρι σου βάζει το αγγούρι στον κώλο και με το άλλο στην καρδία σου λέει κ.Έλληνα και στο τελευταίο 0.001ms εμείς εδώ θα είμαστε για εσένα...
       Χμ... κάτι μου μυρίζει εδώ...

----------


## SV1JRT

> φυσικα και σεβομαστε την αποψη και επιθυμία σου. !!!
> 
> αλωστε σε αυτο το δημοψηφισμα θα ψηφισει ο καθενας οπως τον συμφερει..... και τους φτωχους τους συμφερει το ΟΧΙ ενω 
> τους πλουσιους τους συμφερει το ΝΑΙ .... εξου και 
> ο λογος που μερικοι εχουν πανικοβληθει =
> 
> οι φτωχοι ειναι περισσοτεροι απο τους πλουσιους.



.

Προσωπικά δεν θεωρούμε πλούσιος ούτε καν ευκατάστατος. Με ένα μισθό 1000 ευρώ μόνο "πλούσιος" δεν μπορώ να θεωρηθώ.....
Και μάλιστα σήμερα απολύομαι "προσωρινά" για κάποιους λόγους και ΙΣΩΣ (το τονίζω) να με ξανα-προσλάβουν σε 4 -5 μήνες.

ΔΕΝ θα προσπαθήσω να πείσω κανέναν για την άποψη μου στο δημοψήφισμα. Κάθε πολίτης πρέπει να ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙ και να αποφασίσει τι συμφέρει την Ελλάδα. Οχι με βάση το προσωπικό συμφέρον, ούτε με διάθεση εκδίκησης ούτε με "μαγκιά". *Εύχομαι ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ να ψηφίσετε με γνώμονα το συμφέρον της χώρας μας.*Να θυμάστε πώς όποιο και αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα, θα πρέπει να ζήσετε με τις συνέπειες. ΔΕΝ υπάρχει "δεύτερη ευκαιρία". Όποιο αποτέλεσμα βγει από τις κάλπες θα μεταβάλει την τύχη της χώρας μας.

Καλή τύχη σε όλους.

.

----------


## bolsevikos

Η πείνα θα ρθει ούτως ή αλλως.
Ντροπή VS άισχος. (8 δισ ευρώ VS  11,5 δισ ευρώ)
ΟΧΙ κ στους ΔΥΟ !
ΟΞΩ απ την ΕΕ!
ΝΑΙ στον Ελληνικό λαό και την εξουσία του!
Ρίχτε ΚΚΕ μπας και ιδρώσει κάνα αυτί.

----------


## Spark

παρακαλούνται όσοι συμμετέχουν σε αυτο το θέμα να μην παρεκραπούμε πολύ και αναγκαστούν οι συντονιστές να μας κανουν παρατήρηση. έχει γίνει η προειδοποίηση σχετικά με *όχι πολιτικά*.

ειναι δυσκολο να αποφασίσει κάποιος εαν ειναι το ΝΑΙ θετική ενέργεια ή αρνητική. ειναι απο τις πιο δύσκολες αποφάσεις που πρεπει να πάρουν οι έλληνες με ευθύνη τους.
θελω να πιστευω πως το ΟΧΙ στις προτάσεις των θεσμών δεν ειναι οριστικό αλλά θα κρούσει τις καμπάνες σε όλα τα κράτη της ευρωζώνης, θα κινητοποιήσει τους πολίτες ειδικά του νότου και θα βελτιώσει τους όρους της συμφωνίας για το τρίτο προγραμμα στήριξης-μνημόνιο που θα ακολουθήσει.

----------


## picdev

Σπύρο κάνε ανάλυση για το πως επιδρά η  θετική και αρνητική ενέργειας στο φάκελο του δημοψηφίσματος , για να μπούμε εντός θέματος

----------


## Spark

έχει σχέση ο φάκελος  του δημοψηφίσματος με θετική ή αρνητική ενέργεια;

αυτό που έχει σχέση είναι η πρόθεση, η διάθεση των ελλήνων, η ψυχολογική τους κατάσταση που εσφαλμένα (κατα τα δυτικά πρότυπα) συσχετίζουν με την οικονομική κατάσταση.

θετική ενέργεια θα ειναι η συσπείρωση των λαών του νότου και το ισχυρό μήνυμα πως η πολιτική με αντιδημοκρατία και λιτότητα ειναι λανθασμένη. αυτή τη θετική ενέργεια πιθανόν να φέρει το μήνυμα της καλπης εαν ειναι ΟΧΙ στο προγραμμα των θεσμων.
αρνητική ενέργεια θα ειναι εαν το αποτέλεσμα προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις μη κατανόησης και επιμονής στο τρέχων αποτυχημένο οικονομικό πρόγραμμα που σκοτώνει κυριολεκτικά τους έλληνες.

μα οποιος έχει παρακολουθήσει αυτό το θέμα απο την αρχή θα ξέρει πως εγω βλέπω συνομωσία κατά του ελληνικου λαου και το έχω γράψει αναλυτικά σε δεκάδες μηνύματα σε αυτο το θέμα. ειμαι σίγουρος πως θέλουν να μας ξεκάνουν.
όμως δεν θα τα καταφέρουν.
η λαϊκη δύναμη ειναι μεγάλη όταν ο λαός δεν ειναι διχασμένος αλλα ενωμένος με κοινό σκοπό.
ο σκοπός δεν ειναι ίδιος για όλους. άλλον σκοπό έχει ο τάδε που θα ψηφίσει ΝΑΙ στους θεσμούς διότι φοβάται, διότι θέλει να μεινει αυτή η παλιοκατάσταση έτσι, διότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει το μέλλον των νέων ανθρώπων - τον ενδιαφέρει μόνο η ησυχία του, οι καταθέσεις του, η κοιλιά του...

προσοχή δεν γραφω πως ο τάδε που θα ψηφίσει ΝΑΙ έχει αυτους τους σκοπούς, αλλά κάποιοι μπορεί και να σκέφτονται έτσι.
άλλοι που θα ψηφίσουν ΝΑΙ θα το κάνουν διότι το προτείνει ο αρχηγός τους, αντίστοιχα θα ψηφίσουν ΟΧΙ κάποιοι αλλοι που θα ακολουθήσουν τον αρχηγό τους.

το δημοψήφισμα ειναι καλό δημοκρατικό μέτρο, η θετική και η αρνητική ενέργεια επηρεάζει το μυαλό, τις επιλογές και την ζωή των ανθρώπων

----------


## Spark

> αυτο δεν το δέχομαι. ούτε δωρεάν δεν θα έπινα αυτό το κατασκεύασμα
> 
> 
> 
> δεν ειναι μόνο τα συντηρητικά, τα ε, η ασπαρτάμη, είναι ακόμα και η *επιλογή* που κάνει κάποιος όταν αγοράζει ενα προϊόν.
> 
> δεν το χωρα ο νους μου πως έλληνας που έχει υποφέρει τόσο απο τους ναζι γερμανους υποστηρίζει την γερμανική οικονομία, αγοράζει και κυκλοφορά αμάξια BMW, VW, OPEL, αγοράζει γερμανικό τυρί, λουκάνικα, μπύρες κλπ,
> όταν οι γερμανοί εγκληματίες ως κατακτητές εξολόθρευαν χωριά, σφαγίαζαν ανυπεράσπιστους πολίτες όπως στο δίστομο.
> δεν το χωρά ο νους μου πως έλληνας προτιμά να πληρώνει την σιεμενς και τους μιζαδόρους τους.
> ...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Πάντως εγώ χθες που ήμουν λίγο πεσμένος και είχα αρκετή αρνητική ενέργεια, μπήκα στο Skoda μου (VW Group), πήγα στα Lidl και πήρα μερικές Franziskaner weiss που τις είχε προσφορά, ήπια 3 συνοδεία με Weisswurst και knedel που τα είχα πάρει παλιότερα επίσης από τα Lidl όταν είχε βαυαρική εβδομάδα και ανέβηκα με τη μία!
Φουλ θετική ενέργεια!!!  :Thumbup: 
Τόση πολύ που έκλεισα εισιτήρια και ξενοδοχεία για όλη την οικογένεια για το επόμενο oktoberfest, που είναι 19/9 μέχρι 4/10  :Wub: 
Άρα μάλλον δεν ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις πως τα γερμανικά προϊόντα επιδρούν αρνητικά, ή καλύτερα ισχύει για όσους έχουν ήδη αρνητική ενέργεια μέσα τους, κοινώς μίζερα ανθρωπάκια, οπότε με το παραμικρό μιζεριάζουν χειρότερα!

----------


## Spark

> 



αυτο που λεω ειναι πως οσοι επιλέγουν να αγοράσουν γερμανικα προϊοντα ειναι υποστηρικτές της γερμανικής οικονομίας.
αντε στα λιντλ να πιεις γερμανικες μπυρες και αντε βόλτα με το γερμανικό σου αμάξι και νόμιζε πως εχεις θετικη ενέργεια...
ειστε η μειοψηφία των ελλήνων που ψηφισαν ΝΑΙ εσυ και ο σωτήρης.

εναν άνθρωπο που κάνει γερμανικές επιλογές δεν τον θελω στο σπίτι μου ουτε να κανω παρέα μαζί του ουτε να του μιλήσω, για εμενα ειναι συνειδητα ή ασυνείδητα γερμανόφιλος, ίδιος ο σόϊμπλε.

*μποϊκοταζ στα γερμανικα προϊοντα* ειναι το μήνυμα αρνητικής ενέργειας προς την γερμανία που για εμένα ειναι η ναζιστική ηγεσία της ευροζώνης.
*οικονομικό πόλεμο στη γερμανία*

----------


## Spark

την αρνητική ενέργεια της γερμανιας στην ελλάδα την επιστρέφουμε με *μποϊκοτάζ των γερμανικων προϊοντων*.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> αυτο που λεω ειναι πως οσοι επιλέγουν να αγοράσουν γερμανικα προϊοντα ειναι υποστηρικτές της γερμανικής οικονομίας.
> αντε στα λιντλ να πιεις γερμανικες μπυρες και αντε βόλτα με το γερμανικό σου αμάξι και νόμιζε πως εχεις θετικη ενέργεια...
> ειστε η μειοψηφία των ελλήνων που ψηφισαν ΝΑΙ εσυ και ο σωτήρης.
> 
> εναν άνθρωπο που κάνει γερμανικές επιλογές δεν τον θελω στο σπίτι μου ουτε να κανω παρέα μαζί του ουτε να του μιλήσω, για εμενα ειναι συνειδητα ή ασυνείδητα γερμανόφιλος, ίδιος ο σόϊμπλε.
> 
> *μποϊκοταζ στα γερμανικα προϊοντα* ειναι το μήνυμα αρνητικής ενέργειας προς την γερμανία που για εμένα ειναι η ναζιστική ηγεσία της ευροζώνης.
> *οικονομικό πόλεμο στη γερμανία*



Τα έχεις κάνει λίγο σαλάτα!
Τι σχέση έχει το τι ψήφισε ο καθένας, που δεν ξέρεις καν αν ψήφισα ΟΧΙ, με τα γερμανικά προϊόντα, τη γερμανοφιλία κλπ με την αρνητική ή τη θετική ενέργεια.
Αρνητική ενέργεια έχει κάποιος που είναι μίζερος στη ζωή του και ας ψωνίζει φανατικά μόνο ελληνικά προϊόντα.
Και εδώ που τα λέμε, εσύ δεν έχεις τίποτα γερμανικό στο σπίτι σου?

----------


## lepouras

> Και εδώ που τα λέμε, εσύ δεν έχεις τίποτα γερμανικό στο σπίτι σου?



εγώ έχω ένα γερμανικό ποιμενικό. μετράει? :Lol:

----------


## Spark

*+
Ας  καταλάβουμε επιτέλους πως η καθημερινή συνήθεια «Αγοράζουμε Ελληνικά!»  είναι ο μόνος ασφαλής και σύντομος δρόμος για να ξανασυναντήσουμε την  ευημερία και την χαμένη μας αξιοπρέπεια!*

-
Μια συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός της Ιταλίας, Μάσιμο Ντ’ Αλέμα, προκάλεσε πανικό στους δανειστές μας. 

Ο Μάσιμο Ντ’ Αλέμα, μιλώντας στη RaiNews24, αποκάλυψε ΚΑΘΑΡΑ, πως τα 220 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ από τα 250 δισ. ευρώ  της ευρωπαϊκής βοήθειας προς την Ελλάδα, κατέληξαν απευθείας στις  γερμανικές, γαλλικές και σε μικρότερο ποσοστό τις ιταλικές τράπεζες. 

«Δώσαμε  στην Ελλάδα 250 δισ. ευρώ, αλλά όχι για τις συντάξεις των Ελλήνων, αλλά  για να πληρωθούν οι τόκοι στις τράπεζες» είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο Πρώην  πρωθυπουργός,
εξηγώντας πως έχουμε ένα ενιαίο νόμισμα, αλλά με εντελώς διαφορετικά επίπεδα ανταγωνιστικότητας και οικονομικής ισχύος. 

*«Από  μία φτωχή χώρα όπως η Ελλάδα, τεράστια ποσά μεταφέρονται σε μία πλούσια  χώρα όπως η Γερμανία μέσω της διαφοράς των επιτοκίων. 
Η φτωχή χώρα γίνεται όλο και φτωχότερη, η πλούσια χώρα πλουσιότερη»* 
*δηλώνει ανοιχτά ο Ντ’ Αλέμα. Αυτή είναι η καθαρή αλήθεια. 
«Είναι χρήματα κάνουν έναν κύκλο, αλλά οι Έλληνες δεν οσφραίνονται ούτε καν την μυρωδιά τους».*

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> εγώ έχω ένα γερμανικό ποιμενικό. μετράει?



Φυσικά και μετράει!
Σου προκαλεί αρνητική ενέργεια και πρέπει να τον αντικαταστήσεις με ένα γνήσιο ελληνικό τσοπανόσκυλο. 
Επίσης τα γερμανικά κλειδιά το ίδιο. Καλύτερα να τα πετάξεις και να πάρεις ένα γαλλικό  :Tongue2:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> *+
> Ας  καταλάβουμε επιτέλους πως η καθημερινή συνήθεια «Αγοράζουμε Ελληνικά!»  είναι ο μόνος ασφαλής και σύντομος δρόμος για να ξανασυναντήσουμε την  ευημερία και την χαμένη μας αξιοπρέπεια!*



Συμφωνώ 100% με το παραπάνω! 
Αν υπάρχουν ελληνικά προϊόντα σαφώς και θα τα προτιμήσω έναντι των εισαγομένων και όχι ειδικά των γερμανικών.
Θα μου πεις γιατί δεν πίνεις μπίρα ελληνική και πίνεις γερμανική...
Γιατί είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα, είναι σαν να αγοράζεις τούρκικο ούζο ή βουλγάρικη φέτα.
Θα μου πεις γιατί να πάω στο οκτόμπερφεστ και όχι σε κάποιο ελληνικό πανηγύρι.
Γιατί απλά έχω πάει σε πολλά και καλό είναι όσο ζούμε να γνωρίσουμε και κάτι άλλο πέρα από την μικρή πλην τίμια χώρα μας. Μας ανοίγει και λιγάκι τα μάτια και το μυαλό...
Φυσικά να το τονίζω πως πάλι καμία σχέση δεν έχει αυτό με αρνητική ή θετική ενέργεια.

----------


## lepouras

δεν ξέρω αν το γνωρίζεις αλλά υπάρχουν πάνω από 25 ελληνικές εταιρίες που φτιάχνουν μπύρα. και δεν μιλάω για φιχ αθηναϊκή ζυθοποιία κλπ.
αν θέλεις τράβα καμιά φορά στο κάργκο( μπυραρία )πίσω από την πλατεία Καρύτση και θα βρεις τις 20 περίπου)

----------


## xlife

> δεν ξέρω αν το γνωρίζεις αλλά υπάρχουν πάνω από 25 ελληνικές εταιρίες που φτιάχνουν μπύρα. και δεν μιλάω για φιχ αθηναϊκή ζυθοποιία κλπ.



Έχεις δίκιο

Πάντως προσωπικά καταναλώνω ελληνικά προϊόντα αποκλειστικά πάνω απο 15 χρόνια(φόραγα και εγω zita hellas παπούτσια)... Νομίζω οτι ακόμη και αν φτιάχνουμε κάτι λιγότερο ωραίο απο κάποιο ξένο προϊόν θα πρέπει να το προτιμάμε όπως ακριβώς κάνουν οι Αμερικάνοι.. (παίνεψε το σπίτι σου... λέει μια παροιμία) 
Έχουμε τόσες ελληνικές βιομηχανίες που έχουν καλά προϊόντα... γιατί να αγοράσουμε ξένα? 
μια μέρα πάω supermarket και λέω ας πάρω γάλα... βλέπω ένα τυρας.. ααα λέω εδώ είμαστε και μάλιστα το εργοστάσιο είναι στα τρίκαλα... σε δεύτερη ματιά που όπως πάντα ρίχνω βλέπω με μικρά γραμματάκια γάλα Ρουμανίας... αυτά δεν ανέχομαι.. 

Εντάξει αυτοκίνητο έχω γερμανικό αλλα μέχρι να βγεί το pony δεν είχαμε κάποια βιομηχανία 
Όμως αν είναι να πάρω τρόφιμα -ρούχα και γενικά προϊόντα που παράγονται εδώ πάντα επιλέγω αυτά.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> δεν ξέρω αν το γνωρίζεις αλλά υπάρχουν πάνω από 25 ελληνικές εταιρίες που φτιάχνουν μπύρα. και δεν μιλάω για φιχ αθηναϊκή ζυθοποιία κλπ.
> αν θέλεις τράβα καμιά φορά στο κάργκο( μπυραρία )πίσω από την πλατεία Καρύτση και θα βρεις τις 20 περίπου)



Το ξέρω το μαγαζί, το έχει κοντοχωριανός και ο μάγειρας είναι αδελφός συναδέλφου. Πολύ καλό!
Φυσικά και υπάρχουν πολύ καλές ελληνικές μπίρες.
Όμως το θέμα γεύσης είναι υποκειμενικό, σαν την φρατζισκάνερ δεν έχω πιει άλλη!

----------


## lepouras

> Το ξέρω το μαγαζί, το έχει κοντοχωριανός και ο μάγειρας είναι αδελφός συναδέλφου. Πολύ καλό!
> Φυσικά και υπάρχουν πολύ καλές ελληνικές μπίρες.
> Όμως το θέμα γεύσης είναι υποκειμενικό, σαν την φρατζισκάνερ δεν έχω πιει άλλη!



  ποιος από τους δύο? ο Μάριος?
κοίτα. λογικό είναι σε ένα προϊών που οι άλλοι έχουν τεράστια εμπειρία να έχουν αρκετές καλύτερες. αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι με την ελάχιστη εμπειρία που υπάρχει να μην είναι και οι δικές μας καλές. είναι σαν την φέτα. μπορεί του τσοπάνη που παίρνω να είναι κορφή (να παινέψω το χωριό μου) αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι  δεν θα πάρω και  Καλαβρύτων.
και αν είναι να πάρω Καλαβρύτων έ δεν θα την πάρω από τα lidl(αν και δεν έχει παρά μόνο ο Σκλαβενίτης νομίζω) αλλά γενικά από οπουδήποτε αλλού που μπορεί να αφήσει  το δυνατό περισσότερο(αν όχι όλο) χρήμα εδώ.
φυσικά και έχει παιχτεί και μία μόδα του Ελληνική εταιρία κλπ αλλά όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω, βλέπεις να φέρνουν φθηνές πρώτες ύλες από έξω.
ήμαρτον δηλαδή. δεν έχουμε γάλα? αλλά βλέπεις ποιος φθηνή πρώτη ύλη ποιο μεγάλο κέρδος. νομίζω το ίδιο έγινε και στην Δωδώνης.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ποιος από τους δύο? ο Μάριος?
> κοίτα. λογικό είναι σε ένα προϊών που οι άλλοι έχουν τεράστια εμπειρία να έχουν αρκετές καλύτερες. αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι με την ελάχιστη εμπειρία που υπάρχει να μην είναι και οι δικές μας καλές. είναι σαν την φέτα. μπορεί του τσοπάνη που παίρνω να είναι κορφή (να παινέψω το χωριό μου) αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι  δεν θα πάρω και  Καλαβρύτων.
> και αν είναι να πάρω Καλαβρύτων έ δεν θα την πάρω από τα lidl(αν και δεν έχει παρά μόνο ο Σκλαβενίτης νομίζω) αλλά γενικά από οπουδήποτε αλλού που μπορεί να αφήσει  το δυνατό περισσότερο(αν όχι όλο) χρήμα εδώ.
> φυσικά και έχει παιχτεί και μία μόδα του Ελληνική εταιρία κλπ αλλά όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω, βλέπεις να φέρνουν φθηνές πρώτες ύλες από έξω.
> ήμαρτον δηλαδή. δεν έχουμε γάλα? αλλά βλέπεις ποιος φθηνή πρώτη ύλη ποιο μεγάλο κέρδος. νομίζω το ίδιο έγινε και στην Δωδώνης.



Νομίζω Μάριο τον λένε.
Τώρα σε ότι αφορά τα σούπερ μάρκετ κλπ, αν εξαιρέσουμε ίσως τον Σκλαβενίτη που από όσα έχω ακούσει είναι άνθρωπος που τιμά αυτούς που του δίνουν ψωμί, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είτε είναι ξένες εταιρείες, είτε τα βγάζουν έξω, οπότε?
Είδες καμιά επένδυση σοβαρή πχ από τον Μαρινόπουλο? Καλά, μην μιλήσουμε για την ιστορία του συγκεκριμένου, όπως και του Βερόπουλου! 
Αντίθετα, για να λέμε και τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, στα χρόνια της κρίσης είχαμε μεγάλες επενδύσεις από το γερμανικό Lidl, όπως άνοιγμα νέων καταστημάτων, άνοιγμα των αποθηκών στα Καλύβια κλπ, επενδύσεις που δημιούργησαν νέες θέσεις εργασίας και νομίζω πως σε αυτά τα χρόνια το Lidl έχει κάνει μακράν τις μεγαλύτερες επενδύσεις από τους υπόλοιπους μεγαλέμπορους.
Άρα λοιπόν που πρέπει να σταθούμε? Στο ότι μια εταιρεία είναι ελληνική ή ξένη, ή στο ποιος επενδύει? 
Τι με νοιάζει αν κάποιος είναι ξένος και τα κέρδη του τα πάει έξω, από τη στιγμή που στη χώρα μας επενδύει?
Μην το βλέπουμε λοιπόν τόσο στενόμυαλα μερικές φορές. Δε με νοιάζει αν μπήκε αυτογκόλ ή από φοβερή ενέργεια της ομάδας, το γκολ μετράει!
Τώρα όσο αφορά τις αγορές μου, το 80% είναι απ΄ ευθείας από τους παραγωγούς, που υποθέτω πως έτσι βοηθάω τους ίδιους χωρίς μεσάζοντες κλπ.
Άρα και για να μείνουμε οντοπικ, οι Έλληνες παραγωγοί έχουν την θετική μου ενέργεια  :Wink:

----------


## lepouras

> οι Έλληνες παραγωγοί έχουν την θετική μου ενέργεια



 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Spark

> Άρα και για να μείνουμε οντοπικ, οι Έλληνες παραγωγοί έχουν την θετική μου ενέργεια



η θετική ενέργεια φέρνει λεφτά; έχουν τα λεφτά θετική ενέργεια;   :Not talking:  
δεν έχει σχεση η θετική ενέργεια με τα λεφτά,, αλλα,, ότι η αρνητική ενέργεια συγκεντρώνεται όπου δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά... (μαυρο χιουμορ είναι)

ουτε η θετκή ούτε η αρνητική ενέργεια έχουν σχέση με τα υλικά διότι ειναι ενέργεια δίχως ύλη.
αυτό που συμβαίνει ειναι πως ανάλογα με το πρόσημο της η ενέργεια επηρεάζει τα πλάσματα που σκέφτονται και δρουν ανάλογα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> η θετική ενέργεια φέρνει λεφτά; έχουν τα λεφτά θετική ενέργεια;   
> δεν έχει σχεση η θετική ενέργεια με τα λεφτά,, αλλα,, ότι η αρνητική ενέργεια συγκεντρώνεται όπου δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά... (μαυρο χιουμορ είναι)
> 
> ουτε η θετκή ούτε η αρνητική ενέργεια έχουν σχέση με τα υλικά διότι ειναι ενέργεια δίχως ύλη.
> αυτό που συμβαίνει ειναι πως ανάλογα με το πρόσημο της η ενέργεια επηρεάζει τα πλάσματα που σκέφτονται και δρουν ανάλογα.



Δεν είναι θέμα χρημάτων, είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης προς αυτούς τους παραγωγούς, που βλέπουν έναν άνθρωπο κάθε τόσο να εμπιστεύεται τη φέτα τους, το κασέρι τους, το λάδι τους, τα όσπριά τους, το ρύζι τους κλπ.
Έτσι αυτό τους δίνει τη θετική ενέργεια, αφού θέλω να πιστεύω πως και αυτοί όπως εγώ έχουν θετική σκέψη και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει μόνο να πουλήσουν, αλλά να ξέρουν πως κάποιοι τους εμπιστεύονται!

----------


## Spark

είναι έτσι οπως τα λένε ο αλφονς και ο λαζόπουλος;;;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Να ένα δείγμα καλής (θετικής) ενέργειας στις δύσκολες στιγμές που περνά η χώρα μας:

*Απορροφά την αύξηση ΦΠΑ*

Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πως αυτό θα συμπαρασύρει και τους υπολοίπους μεγαλομπακαληδες!
Πάντα τέτοια θέλουμε από τους φίλους της Ελλάδας μας!  :Wub:

----------


## xlife

> Να ένα δείγμα καλής (θετικής) ενέργειας στις δύσκολες στιγμές που περνά η χώρα μας:
> 
> *Απορροφά την αύξηση ΦΠΑ*
> 
> Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πως αυτό θα συμπαρασύρει και τους υπολοίπους μεγαλομπακαληδες!
> Πάντα τέτοια θέλουμε από τους φίλους της Ελλάδας μας!




Αν σου δείξω πως δουλεύουν οι μεγαλομπακάληδες θα δεις για τι "απορρόφηση" μιλάμε.. τραβάνε μια ανατίμηση σε ανύποπτο χρόνο βάζουν το προϊόν σε φυλλάδιο "προσφοράς" και άντε εσυ να βγάλεις άκρη.
Σε μικρή αλυσίδα σουπερμάρκετ πάντως γενικά βλέπω να είναι φθηνότερο 20% στα περισσότερα είδη και χωρίς να απορροφά καμία αύξηση όλα αυτά τα χρόνια!!!. Οι μεγάλοι για να καταλάβεις ... τα πέντε χρόνια της κρίσης μείωσαν το τζίρο τους 15% και αύξησαν τα κέρδη τους 5%... πως νομίζεις οτι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τα γνωρίζω φίλε Κώστα, γνωρίζω πως το μικρό κέρδος της τάξης του 5-10% βάση τιμολογίων γίνετε 20-30% μετά την "έκπτωση" του προμηθευτή και γνωρίζω πως αυτό το κέρδος δεν περνά στον καταναλωτή, παρά μόνο με προσφορές τύπου "την Τρίτη όλη η φέτα 5 ευρώ".
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας προστατεύσει και αυτό που κάνω προσωπικά είναι να σημειώνω όσο μπορώ τιμές σε ήδη που αγοράζω και να τις τσεκάρω, οπότε αν δω αυξήσεις χωρίς λόγο, πάω για άλλα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Να ένα δείγμα καλής (θετικής) ενέργειας στις δύσκολες στιγμές που περνά η χώρα μας:
> 
> *Απορροφά την αύξηση ΦΠΑ*
> 
> Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πως αυτό θα συμπαρασύρει και τους υπολοίπους μεγαλομπακαληδες!
> Πάντα τέτοια θέλουμε από τους φίλους της Ελλάδας μας!



http://www.fimes.gr/2015/04/lidl-3/

http://www.fimes.gr/2015/07/lidl-adeia/
Από τα εν λόγω καταστήματα πάντως εγώ δεν αγοράζω ούτε οδοντογλυφίδες ... άσε που από το ΑΤΜ δεν μπορώ να βγάλω ούτε χαρτί για ενημέρωση .. τέτοιες μαγκιές πρέπει να πληρώνονται.
 Όπως καθώς και για τα παρακάτω 
http://www.press-news.gr/4-germani-p...to-sintagma/#_
Που ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις από έξω και τα σουπερμάρκετ του "εξωτερικού". Φιλάκια πολλά στους εμπράγματους αγωνιστές στις Σέρρες . Τα μάτια σας 400 για θετική ενέργεια .

----------


## GiwrgosTH

offtopic αλλά αυτό φίλε Πέτρο που γράφει ένα από τα link που έχεις "4 Γερμανοί *πράκτορες* συνελήφθησαν ως πρωταγωνιστές στις χθεσινές ταραχές στο Σύνταγμα" από που προκύπτει πως ήταν πράκτορες? Ανακοίνωση της ΕΛΑΣ έχουμε? Ή το υποθέτει κάποιος και το γράφει?
Γράφουν κάτι κάποια σκουποδοσάιτ και τα κατεβάζουμε αμάσητα! Αυτό και αν είναι αρνητική ενέργεια!!!

----------


## xlife

> 4 Γερμανοί *πράκτορες*



2 ναυτικοί πράκτορες και 2 πράκτορες προπό που θα έλεγε και ο βέγγος

----------


## Spark

*Το Lidl διαφημίζει ότι καλύπτει την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ. Για όσους  έπαιρναν συσκευασμένες σαλάτες θα θυμούνται ότι είχε τις Italiana 0.99  ευρώ και την tricolore 1.29 ευρώ.*


_Με  το που υπέγραψε η Ελλάδα το μνημόνιο και περιλάμβανε αύξηση 10% στα  συσκευασμένα τρόφιμα και πριν ψηφιστεί από την Ελληνική Βουλή η σαλάτα  Italiana πήγε 1.09 ευρώ και η tricolore πήγε 1.39 ευρώ._

_Αποτέλεσμα :  3-4 ημέρες πριν ψηφιστεί και γίνει νόμος η αύξηση 10% και αφού είχε  αποφασιστεί ποία θα είναι η αύξηση από τα προαπαιτούμενα στο μνημόνιο,  το Lidl αύξησε τα προϊόντα του ώστε η ημέρα της νομοθέτησης του νέου ΦΠΑ  να το βρει με την ήδη αυξημένη τιμή και τώρα βγαίνει ευθαρσώς με  διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση να μας πει ότι θα απορροφήσει το νέο ΦΠΑ. Αυτό  λέγεται εξαπάτηση και υποτίμηση της νοημοσύνης του καταναλωτή._
_Παρακάτω παραθέτω και την ανάλογη απόδειξη ημερομηνίας 26/6/15 που μπόρεσα να βρω πριν την αύξηση._


πηγή

----------

SV1EOR (22-07-15)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να μην πούμε και τι άλλο έχει ξεπουληθεί? όσον αφορά τα bar code και περί του 520? 
https://justiceforgreece.wordpress.c...5%CE%BE%CE%B1/
Το βαθύ ροχαλητό των Ελλήνων καλά κρατεί  :Brick wall:  από αρνητική ενέργεια είμαστε πλήρεις .

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Φίλε Πέτρο δεν είπε κανείς νομίζω πως το barcode χαρακτηρίζει τη χώρα προέλευσης, είναι ένας τρόπος για να διευκολύνει τις συναλλαγές με τα καταστήματα και δεν είναι δεσμευτικό σε κάτι.
Τα προϊόντα γράφουν χώρα προέλευσης, ή κατασκευής ανεξάρτητα από το barcode που είναι κάτι άσχετο με αυτό.
Πχ δέκτες οι Edision έχουν 520, αλλά γράφουν Made on China και ακόμη και τα κουτιά κατασκευάζονται στη Βουλγαρία και συσκευάζονται από Πακιστανούς στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Κάποιοι αμόρφωτοι και απαίδευτοι κυκλοφορούν κατά καιρούς στο διαδίκτυο διάφορα σκουπίδια του στυλ "_μην αγοράζετε με barcode τάδε που είναι Γερμανικά ή Ισραηλινά ή.._" και "_αγοράστε με barcocode 520 που είναι ελληνικά_" και έτσι παρασύρουν τον κόσμο που νομίζει πως το barcode αναφέρετε στην χώρα κατασκευής.

----------


## katmadas

*Οι διανοητικά ισχυροί άνθρωποι:*

1. Δεν χάνουν χρόνο με το να λυπούνται τον εαυτό τους για αυτά που τους  συνέβησαν, για το «πώς ήρθαν τα πράγματα», ή για το πώς τους  συμπεριφέρθηκαν άλλοι. Αντίθετα, αναλαμβάνουν την ευθύνη των πράξεών  τους και του ρόλου τους στη ζωή και αντιλαμβάνονται ότι η ζωή δεν είναι  πάντοτε δίκαιη.

2. Δεν γίνονται υποχείρια άλλων. Δεν επιτρέπουν σε άλλους να πάρουν τον  έλεγχο από τα χέρια τους και δεν επιτρέπουν σε κάποιον άλλο να έχει  εξουσία επάνω τους. Δε θα έλεγαν για παράδειγμα την εξής φράση: «Το  αφεντικό μου με κάνει να νιώθω άσχημα», κι αυτό γιατί καταλαβαίνουν ότι  οι ίδιοι ελέγχουν τα συναισθήματά τους και τον τρόπο που αντιδρούν στις  καταστάσεις.

3. Δεν προσπαθούν να αποφύγουν μια αλλαγή. Αντίθετα, καλωσορίζουν κάθε  θετική αλλαγή και είναι πρόθυμοι και ευέλικτοι. Καταλαβαίνουν ότι η  αλλαγή είναι αναπόφευκτη και πιστεύουν στις ικανότητές τους να  προσαρμόζονται στις καταστάσεις.

4. Δε σπαταλούν ενέργεια σε πράγματα που δε μπορούν να ελέγξουν. Για  παράδειγμα δε θα ακούσετε κάποιον «διανοητικά ισχυρό» να παραπονιέται  για μια βαλίτσα που χάθηκε στο αεροδρόμιο ή για την κίνηση στους  δρόμους. Αντίθετα, επικεντρώνονται σε αυτά που μπορούν να ελέγξουν στη  ζωή τους. Αναγνωρίζουν ότι μερικές φορές το μόνο πράγμα που μπορούν να  ελέγξουν είναι η συμπεριφορά και η στάση τους.

5. Δεν προσπαθούν να ευχαριστήσουν τους πάντες. Αναγνωρίζουν ότι δεν  χρειάζεται να ευχαριστούν τους πάντες όλη την ώρα. Δεν φοβούνται να πουν  όχι ή να εκφράσουν τη γνώμη τους όταν χρειάζεται. Προσπαθούν να είναι  ευγενικοί και δίκαιοι, όμως δεν ασχολούνται με κάποιον ο οποίος  ενοχλείται επειδή απλά δενβ¦ «έγινε το δικό του».

6. Δε φοβούνται το ρίσκο. Δεν παίρνουν απερίσκεπτες ή ανόητες αποφάσεις,  αλλά δε φοβούνται να πάρουν ρίσκο όταν έχουν υπολογίσει όλους τους  πιθανούς κινδύνους. Ζυγίζουν τις καταστάσεις προτού πάρουν μια μεγάλη  απόφαση και είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένοι για την πιθανότηταβ¦  «αναποδογυρίσματος».

7. Δε δίνουν δεκάρα για το παρελθόν. Δεν χάνουν χρόνο με το να  σκέφτονται ή ευχόμενοι για το πώς θα μπορούσαν να είναι διαφορετικά τα  πράγματα. Αναγνωρίζουν το παρελθόν και προσπαθούν να μάθουν από τις  εμπειρίες τους. Ζουν για το παρόν και σχεδιάζουν το μέλλον.

8. Δεν επαναλαμβάνουν τα ίδια λάθη ξανά και ξανά. Αναλαμβάνουν την  ευθύνη των πράξεων και των συμπεριφορών τους και μαθαίνουν από τα λάθη  τους. Δεν τα επαναλαμβάνουν ξανά και ξανά, αλλά προχωρούν μπροστά και  φροντίζουν να λαμβάνουν πιο σωστές αποφάσεις στο μέλλον.

9. Δεν υποβαθμίζουν την επιτυχία των άλλων. Αναγνωρίζουν και χαίρονται  με την επιτυχία των τρίτων. Δε ζηλεύουν ή νιώθουν εξαπατημένοι, όταν  κάποιος άλλος τους ξεπερνά. Αντίθετα, αναγνωρίζουν ότι η επιτυχία είναι  αποτέλεσμα σκληρής δουλειάς και είναι πρόθυμοι να δουλέψουν σκληρά για  να απολαύσουν και το δικό τους μερίδιο σε αυτήν.

10. Δεν τα παρατάνε μετά από μια αποτυχία. Δε βλέπουν την αποτυχία ως  ένα λόγο για να τα παρατήσουν. Αντίθετα, τη βλέπουν ως μια ευκαιρία για  να ωριμάσουν και να βελτιωθούν. Είναι πρόθυμοι να συνεχίσουν να  προσπαθούν μέχρι να το καταφέρουν.

11. Δε φοβούνται τις στιγμές που είναι μόνοι. Μπορούν να αντέξουν να  είναι μόνοι και δε φοβούνται τον «ήχο» της ησυχίας. Δε φοβούνται να  μείνουν μόνοι με τις σκέψεις τους και χρησιμοποιούν το χρόνο αυτό για να  γίνουν ακόμη πιο παραγωγικοί. Απολαμβάνουν την παρέα τουβ¦ εαυτού τους  και δεν εξαρτώνται από άλλους για συντροφιά και διασκέδαση όλη την ώρα,  αλλά τους αρέσει και όταν είναι μόνοι τους.

12. Δε νιώθουν ότι ο κόσμος τους χρωστά κάτι. Δεν αισθάνονται ότι  δικαιούνται πράγματα στη ζωή «έτσι απλά». Αναζητούν τις ευκαιρίες που  υπάρχουν, βασιζόμενοι στα χαρίσματα και τις ικανότητές τους.

13. Δεν περιμένουν άμεσα αποτελέσματα. Αφιερώνουν όσο χρόνο χρειάζεται  και αναγνωρίζουν ότι η πραγματική αλλαγή χρειάζεται χρόνο για ναβ¦  πετύχει.

----------


## Spark

θα ηταν ιδανικος κόσμος εαν οι άνθρωποι εφάρμοζαν τις παραπάνω τακτικές. δυστυχώς δεν ειναι.
μπορουμε ομως οταν ξέρουμε πια ειναι η σωστή συμπεριφορά να βελτιώσουμε τις ζωές μας.
ισως θα έπρεπε να διδάσκουν στα σχολεία αυτά στο προηγούμενο μηνυμα.

το προβλημα ειναι με αυτους που σκέφτονται πως αυτές οι τακτικές ειναι μπουρδες.
αυτοι ειναι που παρανομούν, που καταπατούν, που ασεβούν, που δεν υπολογίζουν τις πνευματικές αξιες, που βλέπουν όλους σαν θύματα. αυτοί λοιπον ειναι το πρόβλημα στην κοινωνία και βεβαια ειναι χαμηλου μορφωτικού επιπέδου, άνθρωποι που εχουν μάθει να επιβιώνουν εις βαρος των άλλων.
όμως και αυτοί έχουν τις αξίες τους που ειναι διαφορετικές. η φύση χρειάζεται και τα παράσιτα και τους κακοήθεις, καποιο σκοπό θα εξυπηρετούν με την αρνητική τους ενέργεια, ίσως για λόγους ισορροπίας

----------


## picdev

> offtopic αλλά αυτό φίλε Πέτρο που γράφει ένα από τα link που έχεις "4 Γερμανοί *πράκτορες* συνελήφθησαν ως πρωταγωνιστές στις χθεσινές ταραχές στο Σύνταγμα" από που προκύπτει πως ήταν πράκτορες? Ανακοίνωση της ΕΛΑΣ έχουμε? Ή το υποθέτει κάποιος και το γράφει?
> Γράφουν κάτι κάποια σκουποδοσάιτ και τα κατεβάζουμε αμάσητα! Αυτό και αν είναι αρνητική ενέργεια!!!



Υπάρχει έκθεση της ΕΛΛΑΣ , οι συγκεκριμένοι ήθραν απο ευρώπη για να ενισχύσουν τους Εδώ αναρχο-πράκτορες στα επισόδεια, επίσης χρισημοποιούν νέες βόμβες μολότοφ με μεταλικά αντικείμενα, όπως καρφιά....
2) Πλέον σε αυτούς πρέπει να προσθετούν μετανάστες 2ης γενιάς  αλβανοί πχ οι οποίοι ξέρουμε τι κακό  κάνουν στην Ελλάδα  εδώ και δεκαετίες δεν χρειάζεται πολλά λόγια
3)Επίσης προσθέτουμε λαθρομετανάστες απο πακιστάν  , μπαγκλαντέζ που όπως ομολόγησαν παίρνουν 30ε μεροκάματο για τα επεισόδια, 
ενώ οι περισσότεροι προέρχονται απο το κύκλωμα που πουλάει λαθραία τσιγάρα και ελέγχεται απο Ελληνες αναρχικούς 

http://defencenews.gr/index.php/ethn...atiki-asfaleia

http://www.kathimerini.gr/824261/art...ntie3oysiastwn

----------


## lepouras

καλά Ακη ψάχνε εσύ για αναρχοάπλυτους κλπ. έτσι μερικές γιατί βαριέμαι να ψάχνω.

----------


## picdev

Ε πίστευε εσύ ότι αστυνομικοί της ασφαλείας κάνουν επισοδεια. Δηλαδη δέρνουν  συναδέλφους τους και τους Κενέ ή τους πετάνε πέτρες.

Το ότι είναι σε υπηρεσία στη πορεία είναι άλλο θέμα , ξέρω και αστυνομικό που κάνει υπηρεσία στα γήπεδα με πολιτικά τι σημαίνει ότι κάνει επισοδεια ?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Έλα βρε Άκη, γνωρίζουν και οι πέτρες πως τα επεισόδια είναι πάντα κατευθυνόμενα από "ψηλά".
Αν θέλουν να τους καταστείλουν το κάνουν για πλάκα. Αλλά κάτι εξυπηρετούν και είναι πάντα οι χρήσιμοι ηλίθιοι του συστήματος.
Χρειάζεται να στείλει η Γερμανία "πράκτορες" για να κάνουν επεισόδια?

----------


## Spark

κρυφοι αστυνομικοί και πράκτορες ισως ειναι χρήσιμοι αλλα το πιθανότερο να ειναι άχρηστοι.
πιο ενδιαφέρον έχουν οι ελληνες πιλοτοι μας που
*Άφησαν και τους Βρετανούς με ανοιχτό το στόμα οι Έλληνες Αεροπόροι.*
Από  την Τετάρτη 15 έως και τη Δευτέρα 20 Ιουλίου 2015, η Ομάδα Αεροπορικών  Επιδείξεων Μεμονωμένου Αεροσκάφους F-16 «Ζευς» της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας,  συμμετείχε στη διεθνή στρατιωτική έκθεση «Royal International Air  Tattoo 2015» (RIAT), στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο.
Η συμμετοχή και η  επίδειξη της Ομάδας, κατά γενική ομολογία, κρίθηκε ως εξαιρετική.  Επιπλέον, η νέα σχεδίαση και χρωματισμός του αεροσκάφους επίδειξης  συγκέντρωσε τον απόλυτο θαυμασμό των επισκεπτών της έκθεσης και  κατέκτησε το βραβείο «*The Best Livery*», το οποίο απονέμεται στο αεροσκάφος με την καλύτερη εμφάνιση.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58644

----------


## Spark

οι ωραιοι εχουν χρεη και πληρωνουν με φιλιά...



βενεζουέλα, ελλάδα, ουκρανία, στο κόκκινο!

κάνω ενα μαγικό και εξαφανίζω τα χρέη, κανένας να μην χρωστάει σε κανέναν και κανένας να μην δανείζει σε κανέναν.
τι θα γινόταν άραγε; ενδιαφέρον θα είχε...

----------


## Spark

αρνητικη ενέργεια στο φουλ. να μην πω για τις ανακατατάξεις της ενέργειας στους πολιτικούς, ας δουμε σφαιρικά (think global).

*Μία Γη και μισή καταναλώσαμε μέσα σε 7,5 μήνες το 2015...

*... 
 Μία Γη και μισή έχουμε ανάγκη οι κάτοικοι του πλανήτη για να εξυπηρετήσουμε τις καταναλωτικές μας ανάγκες.

Στη Γενεύη όπου έχει την έδρα της η Μη Κυβερνητική Οργάνωση Global   Footprint Network, συλλέγονται καθημερινά στοιχεία για την κατανάλωση   πάνω στον πλανήτη με σκοπό να εντοπίζει τη μέρα που η κατανάλωση   υπερβαίνει την παραγωγή.

Η χθεσινή μέρα, 13 Αυγούστου, είναι η μέρα για το έτος 2015 σήμερα κατά   την οποία έχουμε καταναλώσει όλη την παραγωγή του έτους.

Πριν από 45 χρόνια, το 1970, παραγωγή και κατανάλωση ήταν σχεδόν   ισοσκελισμένες καθώς η αντίστοιχη με τη σημερινή μέρα ήταν η 23   Δεκεμβρίου.

Πλέον, η εκτίναξη της κατανάλωσης δεν αφήνει χρονικό περιθώριο να   υπάρξει επαρκής ανανέωση των καλλιεργειών και των ζώων κτηνοτροφίας. 

Η υπερεκμετάλλευση των υδατοκαλλιεργειών, η υπεραλίευση, η υπερβόσκηση, η   αποψίλωση των δασών, η διάβρωση των εδαφών και η συσσώρευση  απορριμάτων  έχουν έναν κοινό παρονομαστή: την υπερκατανάλωση.

Το 2030, σε μόλις 15 χρόνια, η Γη δεν είναι απίθανο να χρειάζεται μια Γη κι άλλη μια.

πηγη: madata.gr

----------


## bchris

Ασε μας ρε Σπυρο.
Τι προτεινεις εσυ και οι αλλοι στην Γενευη δηλαδη? 
Να σταματησουμε να τρωμε, ή ν' αρχισουμε μαζικες εξοντωσεις πληθυσμων?

----------


## george Mp

> Ασε μας ρε Σπυρο.
> Τι προτεινεις εσυ και οι αλλοι στην Γενευη δηλαδη? 
> Να σταματησουμε να τρωμε, ή ν' αρχισουμε μαζικες εξοντωσεις πληθυσμων?



http://www.eglimatikotita.gr/2014/02/500.html

----------


## Spark

> Ασε μας ρε Σπυρο.
> Τι προτεινεις εσυ και οι αλλοι στην Γενευη δηλαδη? 
> Να σταματησουμε να τρωμε, ή ν' αρχισουμε μαζικες εξοντωσεις πληθυσμων?



η πληροφορία στο ποστ #265 που μπορει να ειναι σκόπιμα κατασκευασμένη εξηγει ότι:
τα επόμενα χρόνια θα τρως/θα τρώμε λιγότερο και θα πληρώνεις/θα πληρώνουμε περισσότερο.
η διαιτα δεν βλάπτει, θα μπορούσαμε να χάσουμε 5-10 κιλά ο κάθε ένας και θα έκανε καλο στην υγεία μας.

άλλωστε τις αυξήσεις στις τροφές βλέπετε συνέχεια με φπα, στην εστίαση, κάθε μηνα στα σουπερ μαρκετ κα.
αυτό που δεν θέλετε να δείτε/να δούμε ειναι πως μόνο με την παραγωγή και προώθηση θα υπάρξει ανάπτυξη.
αυτές τις δραστηριότητες των αγροτών θέλουν να μειώσουν και όχι να αυξήσουν με τα μέτρα που επιβάλλει η ευρώπη.

----------


## Spark

ειμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό, το έχω γράψει απο την αρχή αυτου του θέματος δεκάδες φορές και συνεχίζω, πως ειναι οργανωμένο σχέδιο για να εκμεταλλευονται  οι λιγοι τους πολλους σαν ενεργειακα βαμπίρ απομιζουν την ζωη των ανθρώπων και την μετατρέπουν σε άλλη μορφή ενέργειας...

«*Ο καπιταλισμός, ιδού η πηγή του κακού*», είναι ο τίτλος άρθρου του  Άλμπερτ Αϊνστάιν που έγραψε το 1949 για το αμερικάνικο περιοδικό  «Monthly Review»

*Και οι πλούσιοι πλουσιότεροι! Στην 38η θέση η Ελλάδα με 11 δισεκατομμυριούχους.*

Στα  164 τρισ. δολάρια αυξήθηκε ο ιδιωτικός πλούτος του πλανήτη, 11 έλληνες  δισεκατομμυριούχοι και 565 με κινητή περιουσία άνω των 30 εκατ.  δολαρίων στις λίστες της Wealth-X  10 τρισ. δολάρια έχουν «κρυμμένα» σε φορολογικούς παραδείσους οι πλούσιοι του κόσμου.
Στις  λίστες ελβετικών τραπεζών και εξειδικευμένων εταιρειών που  συγκεντρώνουν πληροφορίες για τους πλούσιους του κόσμου (με περιουσία  άνω των 30 εκ. δολαρίων) υπάρχουν 576 Έλληνες που διαθέτουν περιουσία 88  δισ. Δολάρια. Στις σχετικές λίστες των WealthX  π.χ., συμπεριλαμβάνονται 11 Έλληνες δισεκατομμυριούχοι που διαθέτουν  περιουσία 18 δισ. δολαρίων ενώ παράλληλα 565 Έλληνες εμφανίζονται με  συνολική περιουσία 70 δισ. δολαρίων.

----------


## Spark

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59175
ετσι...

----------


## Spark

1:24

----------


## Spark

*στείλε βοήθεια και εσύ στους πρόσφυγες*

Την *Tετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου*, *11:00-17:00*, έρχονται  στην πόρτα μας για να παραλάβουν -δωρεάν- ό,τι μπορείς να  προσφέρεις.  Παπούτσια, κουβερτάκια, ρούχα, είδη για μωράβ¦ Οι ανάγκες  είναι  τεράστιες και κάθε συνεισφορά έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Τα πράγματα  που  θα συγκεντρώσουμε θα ταξιδέψουν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά προς τη   Λέσβο, τη Σάμο, τη Χίο, τη Λέρο, την Κω και την Ειδομένη. Όλο  αυτό δε θα μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί χωρίς τη βοήθεια των οδηγών, των  εθελοντών και της ΜΕΤΑδρασης, η ομάδα της οποίας συντονίζει  τη δράση.


Για να στείλεις βοήθεια κι εσύ, ετοίμασε τα είδη που θες να δώσεις. Με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού, θα έρθουμε να τα παραλάβουμε.

*- Άνοιξε το Taxibeat την Τετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, 11πμ.-5μμ.
*+Πάτα το κουμπί με το ειδικό σήμα και κάλεσε οδηγό.

 Οι οδηγοί που συμμετέχουν στη δράση θα δέχονται κλήσεις από τις 11 το πρωί έως τις 5 το απόγευμα.

*http://www.daypress.gr/index.aspx?aid=94156*

----------

GiwrgosTH (24-09-15)

----------


## picdev

φτωχοί έλληνες δεν υπάρχουν τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια?

----------


## Spark

> *στείλε βοήθεια και εσύ στους πρόσφυγες*
> 
> Την *Tετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου*, *11:00-17:00*, έρχονται  στην πόρτα μας για να παραλάβουν -δωρεάν- ό,τι μπορείς να  προσφέρεις.  Παπούτσια, κουβερτάκια, ρούχα, είδη για μωράβ¦ Οι ανάγκες  είναι  τεράστιες και κάθε συνεισφορά έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Τα πράγματα  που  θα συγκεντρώσουμε θα ταξιδέψουν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά προς τη   Λέσβο, τη Σάμο, τη Χίο, τη Λέρο, την Κω και την Ειδομένη. Όλο  αυτό δε θα μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί χωρίς τη βοήθεια των οδηγών, των  εθελοντών και της ΜΕΤΑδρασης, η ομάδα της οποίας συντονίζει  τη δράση.
> 
> 
> Για να στείλεις βοήθεια κι εσύ, ετοίμασε τα είδη που θες να δώσεις. Με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού, θα έρθουμε να τα παραλάβουμε.
> 
> *- Άνοιξε το Taxibeat την Τετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, 11πμ.-5μμ.
> *+Πάτα το κουμπί με το ειδικό σήμα και κάλεσε οδηγό.
> ...




στην περιοχή μου (κέντρο Αθήνας) δεν γνωρίζω ούτε έναν ελληνα που να μην έχει τα βασικά.
εαν υπάρχει κάποιος που να θελει να φορέσει παλτό, σακάκια, παντελόνια δεκαετίας ας μου στείλει προσωπικό μηνυμα εως την Τρίτη 29 Σεπτ για να πάρει αυτός 2 σακουλες με ρουχα που θα δώσω για αλληλοβοήθεια

----------

picdev (24-09-15)

----------


## Spark

Ήταν κάποτε ένας αγρότης που είχε ένα γέρικο μουλάρι. Το μουλάρι μια μέρα έπεσε μέσα στο πηγάδι του αγρότη.

Ο  αγρότης άκουγε το μουλάρι να χλιμιντρίζει απελπισμένο μέσα από το  πηγάδιβ¦ Αφού εξέτασε προσεκτικά την κατάσταση, ο αγρότης λυπήθηκε το  μουλάρι και αφού δεν έβρισκε τρόπο να το ανασύρει στην επιφάνεια, κάλεσε  τους γείτονες και τους ζήτησε να τον βοηθήσουν και να γεμίσουν με χώμα  το πηγάδι για να θαφτεί ζωντανό το γέρικο μουλάρι, αφού δεν υπήρχε  τρόπος να το βγάλουν από εκεί ζωντανό!

Αρχικά,  το μουλάρι έπαθε υστερία, βλέποντας να γεμίζουν με χώμα το πηγάδι. Αλλά  στη συνέχεια, καθώς ο αγρότης και οι γείτονές του έριχναν φτυαριές με  χώμα πάνω του, μια σκέψη πέρασε από το μυαλό τουβ¦ Σκέφτηκε πως, κάθε  φορά που έπεφτε μια φτυαριά χώμα στην πλάτη του, θα την τίναζε και θα  πατούσε πάνω της για να ανέβει πιο ψηλά!

Αυτό  έκανε.. φτυαριά τη φτυαριάβ¦ Τίναζε το χώμα από πάνω του και ανέβαινε  πιο ψηλάβ¦ τίναζε το χώμα από πάνω του και ανέβαινε πιο ψηλά.. τίναζε το  χώμα από πάνω του και ανέβαινε πιο ψηλά! συνέχιζε να επαναλαμβάνει στον  εαυτό τουβ¦
Δεν το ένοιαζε πόσο πονούσαν οι φτυαριές με το χώμα που έπεφταν στην πλάτη του, ή πόσο απελπιστική φαινόταν η κατάστασηβ¦
Το γέρικο Μουλάρι πολέμησε τον πανικό του και απλά συνέχιζε ναΤΙΝΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΩΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΨΗΛΑ!
Έτσι,  δεν άργησε το γέρικο μουλάρι καταβεβλημένο και εξουθενωμένο, να βγει  από το στόμιο του πηγαδιού θριαμβευτικά!!! Αυτό που φάνηκε πως θα το  έθαβε, ουσιαστικά το βοήθησεβ¦ και όλο αυτό συνέβη επειδή διαχειρίστηκε  τις αντιξοότητες με σωστό τρόπο.

----------


## Spark

για εμένα γράφω, εμένα σκέφτομαι όταν τα γράφω, ας τα διαβάζουν και άλλοι...

Σκοπεύεις να συνεχίσεις για πολύ καιρό ακόμα έτσι;
Πιστεύεις ότι αν σε όοολα αυτά που σου έχουν μάθει να είσαι τυπικός,μια μέρα θα πάρεις ειδικό βραβείο γι’αυτό;
Ξέρεις,υπάρχει και κάτι που λέγεται Ζωή,και που δεν περιμένει πότε θα τελειώσουν οι υποχρεώσεις,για να ασχοληθείς μαζί της.
Με το μπαρδόν κιόλας, ξέρεις πόσο θα ζήσεις; Μόνο το παρόν σου έχεις σίγουρο.Τι κάνεις γι’αυτό;
Και πραγματικά είσαι τόσο σίγουρος πως όοοταν βγεις σε σύνταξη θα τελειώσουν οι έγνοιες και τότε θα έχεις χρόνο να ζήσεις;
Πιστεύεις  ότι όλο αυτό το σύστημα που μέχρι τα 65-70 σου,σε έχει καθηλωμένο σε  ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ζωής,μετά θα σε αφήσει έτσι ή νομίζεις ότι τότε  θα έχεις τη δύναμη να ξεφύγεις;Πώς θα ξεφύγεις,πού θα πας, αφού  εκεί θα είναι το καταφύγιο σου, τηλεόραση, πολιτική, μείωση της  σύνταξης, αρρώστιες, φάρμακα. Το μάθαμε το παραμύθι.

Αλήθεια, έτσι ονειρεύεσαι τη ζωή σου;
Τα 2/3 της μέσα στο τρέξιμο & το άγχος,και το υπόλοιπο 1/3 μέσα στο ΙΚΑ;
Σοβαρά μιλάς;
Πιστεύεις ότι ενδιαφέρει την Ψυχή σου πότε θα συμπληρώσεις τα ένσημα ή πόσο είναι η δόση του δανείου;
Πιστεύεις ότι βρίσκεσαι εδώ ΓΙ’ ΑΥΤΟ το λόγο;
Πες μου σε παρακαλώ. Αν κάποια στιγμή, ΑΝ λέμε, η Ψυχή σου κάνει έναν απολογισμό, θα αισθάνεται κατάνυξη που πλήρωσε τη ΔΕΗ;
Oι λέξεις Αγάπη-Χαρά-Γαλήνη σου λένε κάτι;
Αν όχι, λυπάμαι, αλλά είσαι ήδη νεκρός -απλά όρθιος-.
Δεν σου χαρίζεται η ευτυχία φιλαράκι. Την κερδίζεις. Όσο είναι καιρός.
Κλείνω με ένα απόσπασμα του Pablo Neruda

_Αργοπεθαίνει,  όποιος γίνεται σκλάβος της συνήθειας, όποιος δεν είναι ευτυχισμένος στη  δουλειά του, όποιος δεν ρισκάρει τη σιγουριά του για την αβεβαιότητα  του Oνείρου, όποιος περνάει τις μέρες του παραπονούμενος για τη κακή του  τύχη, όποιος δεν βρίσκει το Μεγαλείο μέσα του._

Γιώργος Βασιλορεϊζης - Κοινωνιολόγος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτό έκανε.. φτυαριά τη φτυαριάβ¦ Τίναζε το χώμα από πάνω του και ανέβαινε πιο ψηλάβ¦ τίναζε το χώμα από πάνω του και ανέβαινε πιο ψηλά.. τίναζε το χώμα από πάνω του και ανέβαινε πιο ψηλά! συνέχιζε να επαναλαμβάνει στον εαυτό τουβ¦



Ναι αλλά είναι και ο τρόπος που ζεις και σκέφτεσαι για να απολαμβάνεις καλύτερη θετική ενέργεια .
Άλλος π.χ. αντί για "φτυαριές" με χώμα , απλά θα έριχνε νερό και δεν θα χρειαζόταν για να επαναλειτουργήσει το πηγάδι να βγάλουν αργότερα το χώμα. (τι τράβηξε και το καημένο το μουλάρι με τις φτυαριές στην πλάτη του) . Χαρακτηριστικό των Ελλήνων στα μυαλά με φουλ αρνητική ενέργεια . :Scared:

----------


## Spark

η παραπάνω ιστοριούλα εχει μεταφορικό χαρακτήρα. εαν το πηγάδι ειχε νερό τότε ο γαϊδαρος που έπεσε μέσα θα είχε πνιγεί μη μπορώντας να επιπλεύσει, άρα το πηγάδι δεν ειχε νερό ήταν μια ξερή τρύπα.

αυτό όμως ειναι αληθινή ιστορία, ειχα έναν θείο στην κορινθία που ειχε μεγάλο πηγάδι που ποτιζε τα δεντρα του.
θυμάμαι οταν ημουν μικρός πήγαινα στον κήπο με τα δέντρα και πάντα ο θείος μου έλεγε: πρόσεχε μην πέσεις στο πηγάδι.
πέρυσι ο θείος μου έπεσε μέσα στο πηγάδι χτύπησε το κεφάλι του, πνίγηκε αναίσθητος, κανείς δεν το κατάλαβε ήταν μόνος του όταν τον βρηκε το κακό. είχε στο πηγαδι αντλία νερού που για να λειτουργεί πρέπει να έχει δοχείο γεμάτο με νερό. πήγε ο άνθρωπος να συμπληρώσει το νερό στο δοχείο και έπαθε το ατύχημα. εαν ειχε επιλέξει μια άλλου τυπου αντλία ο θειος μου θα ζουσε. θα ζουσε εαν δεν ειχε παραπατήσει ή εαν είχε μαζί του βοηθό.
όμως κάποια άλλη στιγμή θα έκανε το λάθος, όπως ενας που έχει προβλήματα και σκέφτεται αυτά την ώρα που οδηγεί ή που πάει να διασχίσει τον δρόμο.

με απασχολει το ποστ #276, γι αυτό σκέφτομαι συνέχεια πως να αλλάξω τον τρόπο ζωής μου, γιατί δεν το κρύβω η ύλη με επηρεάζει σε βαθμό ωστε να ειμαι υλιστής και ας μην το θέλω...
νομίζω πως διαχειρίζομαι την ύλη αλλα στην ουσία χάνω την ζωή μου, την ανταλάσσω με υλικά που δεν παιρνει κανεις μαζί του.

η γνώση ειναι ουσιαστικό εφόδιο και πλούτος για το πνεύμα αλλα οι μικροί άνθρωποι νομίζουν πως επειδή έχασαν την ζωή τους στα θρανία τώρα που ειναι ηλικιωμενοι θα πρέπει να τους πληρώνει η κοινωνία την στιγμή που οι άξιοι νέοι δεν έχουν δουλεια.
έτσι θα πληρώσουν τους φόρους επειδή κατέχουν ύλη και δεν ενδιαφέρει καθόλου την εφορία πόσα πτυχία έχουν.
 τα παραμύθια τελειωσαν, οι παλαιοι έχασαν την ζωή, οι νέοι έχουν τώρα το προβάδισμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> η γνώση ειναι ουσιαστικό εφόδιο και πλούτος για το πνεύμα



Ακόμη και μετά από εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο?




> πέρυσι ο θείος μου έπεσε μέσα στο πηγάδι χτύπησε το κεφάλι του, πνίγηκε αναίσθητος



Λυπάμαι / συγχωρεμένος

----------


## Spark

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNK1l7YHDig

----------


## Spark

*θετική ενέργεια και τρόπος σκέψης*
Να είστε θετικοί όταν η αρνητικότητα σας  περιβάλλει. Να χαμογελάτε όταν οι άλλοι προσπαθούν να σας τραβήξουν κάτω.
 Είναι  ένας εύκολος τρόπος για να διατηρήσετε τον ενθουσιασμό σας και την εστίαση σας.  Όταν οι άλλοι σας αντιμετωπίζουν με άσχημο τρόπο, συνεχίστε να είστε ο εαυτός  σας. Μην αφήσετε ποτέ την πικρία κάποιου άλλου να αλλάξει αυτό που είστε. Μην  παίρνετε αυτά που λένε οι άλλοι προσωπικά, ακόμη και αν είναι προσωπικά. Σπάνια  οι άνθρωποι κάνουν πράγματα εξαιτίας σας. Ότι κάνουν, το κάνουν εξαιτίας  τους.
Πάνω απ όλα, μην αλλάξετε ποτέ απλά για να εντυπωσιάσετε κάποιον που  λέει ότι δεν είστε αρκετά καλός. Να αλλάξετε επειδή αυτό θα σας κάνει καλύτερο  άνθρωπο και θα σας οδηγήσει σε ένα καλύτερο μέλλον. Οι άνθρωποι θα συνεχίσουν να  μιλάνε για εσάς, ανεξάρτητα από το τι κάνετε ή πόσο καλά μπορείτε να το κάνετε.  Έτσι να ανησυχείτε για τον εαυτό σας, πριν αρχίσετε να ανησυχείτε για το τι  σκέφτονται οι άλλοι. Αν πιστεύουμε σε κάτι, δεν πρέπει να φοβόμαστε να  αγωνιστούμε για αυτό. Τη μεγάλη δύναμη θα τη βρείτε αν αγνοήσετε όσους  υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν μπορείτε να τα καταφέρετε.
Σίγουρα το έχετε ακούσει  κάπου: «Η ζωή έρχεται μόνο μία φορά». Αλήθεια είναι. Για αυτό, κάντε ό, τι σας  κάνει ευτυχισμένο και να είστε μαζί με όποιον σας κάνει να χαμογελάτε.

Η  αληθινή δύναμη έρχεται όταν, ενώ έχετε τόσα πολλά να κλάψετε και να  στεναχωρηθείτε, προτιμάτε να χαμογελάσετε και να εκτιμήσετε τη ζωή σας. Υπάρχουν  ευλογίες κρυμμένες σε κάθε αγώνα που αντιμετωπίζετε. Θα πρέπει όμως να είστε  πρόθυμοι να ανοίξετε τη καρδιά και το μυαλό για να τις δείτε.

Το να  αγαπήσετε τη ζωή σας σημαίνει να εμπιστευτείτε τη διαίσθησή σας, να παίρνετε  ρίσκα, να χάνετε και να βρίσκετε την ευτυχία, να αποκτήσετε όμορφες αναμνήσεις  και να μάθετε μέσα από την εμπειρία. Είναι ένα μακρύ ταξίδι. Θα πρέπει να  σταματήσετε να ανησυχείτε, να αναρωτιέστε και να αμφιβάλλετε για κάθε βήμα που  κάνετε. Να χαμογελάτε, να ζείτε συνειδητά την κάθε στιγμή και να απολαύσετε τη  ζωή σας, όπως αυτή ξετυλίγεται. Μπορεί να μην καταλήξετε ακριβώς εκεί που θέλατε  να πάτε, αλλά θα φθάσετε τελικά ακριβώς εκεί που πρέπει να πάτε.

Μην  φοβάστε να προσπαθήσετε ξανά, να αγαπήσετε και πάλι, να ζήσετε και πάλι και να  ονειρευτείτε και πάλι. Μην αφήνετε ένα σκληρό μάθημα να σκληρύνει την καρδιά  σας. Τα καλύτερα μαθήματα της ζωής συχνά διδάσκονται από τα χειρότερα λάθη και  στις χειρότερες συνθήκες. Θα υπάρξουν στιγμές που θα νομίζετε ότι τα πράγματα  δεν μπορούν να γίνουν χειρότερα. Ότι έχετε φτάσει στον πάτο του βαρελιού και ότι  δεν πρόκειται να ξεφύγετε ποτέ από το αδιέξοδο. Δεν ισχύει. Όταν αισθάνεστε ότι  ξεμείνατε από δυνάμεις και ότι είστε έτοιμος να τα παρατήσετε, να θυμάστε ότι  μερικές φορές τα πράγματα πρέπει να πάνε πολύ στραβά πριν εξελιχθούν σωστά.  Μερικές φορές πρέπει να ζήσετε το χειρότερο, για να φτάσετε στο  καλύτερο.
Ναι, η ζωή είναι σκληρή, αλλά εσείς είστε πιο σκληρός. Βρείτε τη  δύναμη να γελάτε κάθε μέρα. Βρείτε το θάρρος να αισθανθείτε διαφορετικά, όμορφα.  Ανακαλύψτε στη καρδιά σας τον τρόπο να κάνετε τους άλλους να χαμογελούν. Μην  εκνευρίζεστε με πράγματα που δεν μπορείτε να αλλάξετε. Ζήστε απλά. Μοιράστε την  αγάπη σας απλόχερα. Μιλήστε με ειλικρίνεια. Εργαστείτε επιμελώς. Ακόμη και αν  πέσετε, σηκωθείτε και συνεχίστε. Συνεχίστε.


Κάθε πρωί που θα ξυπνάτε, να έχετε στο μυαλό  σας αυτή τη λίστα:
*Να σκέφτεσαι θετικά. Να τρως υγιεινά. Να ασκείς  το σώμα σου. Να ανησυχείς λιγότερο. Να δουλέψεις σκληρά. Να γελάς συχνά. Να  κοιμάσαι καλά. Επανάληψη*...

----------


## Spark

Η μεγαλύτερη μάχη που πρέπει να δοθεί 
στο *ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ* *Η ΑΤΟΜΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ** ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΌ ΤΗ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ*.
 Μεγαλύτερη από κάθε άλλη  προφανέστατη μάχη ενάντια στο σύστημα, στην εξουσία, στην αδικία. 
Εκεί  στο γνωστό σημείο που ο εαυτός μας εξαιρείται και αυτόκλητα  δικαιολογείται.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60089

----------


## Spark

Σαν σήμερα έφυγε ο Νίκος Καζαντζάκης Απεβίωσε: 26 Οκτωβρίου 1957

 Μυθιστοριογράφος, ποιητής, θεατρικός συγγραφέας, δημοσιογράφος,   φιλόσοφος και πολιτικός. Ένα από τα μεγάλα κεφάλαια της νεοελληνικής   λογοτεχνίας, με τεράστιο σε όγκο, αλλά και σε ευρύτητα έργο.
Στον τάφο του   Νίκου Καζαντζάκη χαράχθηκε η επιγραφή:
 Δεν ελπίζω τίποτα, δε φοβάμαι τίποτα, είμαι λέφτερος.

*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79585&page=19&p=704577&viewfull=1  #post704577

*

----------


## Spark

*ΑΚΥΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΧΡΕΟΣ

**Είστε* *de* *facto* *χρεοκοπημένοι*
 «Η Ελλάδα είναι μια de facto χρεοκοπημένη χώρα. Το χρέος είναι  περίπου 180% του ΑΕΠ, δηλαδή τρεις φορές το όριο που θεωρείται βιώσιμο  σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια του Μάαστριχτ. Από τότε που ξεκίνησε η κρίση, ο  νέος δανεισμός ήταν κυρίως για την αναχρηματοδότηση των παλαιών χρεών»,  είπε στην EurActiv.gr ο Bodo Ellmers, Διευθυντής του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικτύου  για το Χρέος και την Ανάπτυξη (Εurodad) και ειδήμονας σε ζητήματα  χρέους.
 Είπε ότι η ανησυχία των Ευρωπαίων πολιτών είναι ο ανθρωπιστικός  αντίκτυπος της κρίσης καθώς η χώρα έχασε το 180% του ΑΕΠ της από την έναρξη  της κρίσης.
 «Έχουμε μια χαμένη γενιά ανέργων νέων, και υπήρξε μαζική «διαρροή  εγκεφάλων» σε άλλες χώρες.
 Τα συστήματα υγείας και εκπαίδευσης  υποχρηματοδοτούνται και είναι τώρα σε μια απελπιστική κατάσταση.

 «Η Eurodad μάχεται για την ελάφρυνση του χρέους για τις χώρες που το  χρειάζονται σχεδόν 30 χρόνια τώρα. Οι χώρες ήταν κυρίως αναπτυσσόμενες  οικονομίες αλλά οι κρίσεις χρέους της δεκαετίας του 1980 και η κρίση του  ευρώ έχουν παρόμοιες επιπτώσεις:

 «*Υπονομεύουν την ανάπτυξη και φτωχαίνουν τους ανθρώπους*», είπε ο Ellmers.

----------


## Spark

*για την επέτειο του  Πολυτεχνείου*
η εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου σαράντα δύο χρόνια μετά, εξέγερση ενάντια στην *αμερικανοκίνητη  δικτατορία* παραμένει το πιο φωτεινό παράδειγμα για κάθε δημοκρατικό  αγώνα. «Το ανεξίτηλο στίγμα που άφησε η εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου παραμένει  και σήμερα ζωντανό, αρνείται να χωρέσει σε μια μουσειακή προθήκη, να  γίνει απλά μια ανάμνηση. Είναι η επικαιρότητα των αιτημάτων του, ο  αγώνας για δημοκρατία, κοινωνικά δικαιώματα, αξιοπρέπεια, για μια ζωή  που αξίζει κανείς να τη ζει, αυτό που κάνει τη συγκεκριμένη επέτειο να  μην μοιάζει με τις άλλες»

 Οφείλουμε να θυμόμαστε το Πολυτεχνείο, αλλά και τη Νομική, τα  κολαστήρια του ΕΑΤ-ΕΣΑ, τη Μπουμπουλίνας, τον κάθε τόπο μαρτυρίου  αγωνιστών, την κάθε στιγμή της αντίστασης. Οφείλουμε να θυμόμαστε,  επίσης, την προδοσία της Κύπρου, από το αυτοαποκαλούμενο «εθνοσωτήριο»  στρατιωτικό καθεστώς της Χούντας και να συνεχίσουμε τις προσπάθειες για  μια δίκαιη και βιώσιμη λύση του Κυπριακού, σύμφωνα με τις αποφάσεις του  ΟΗΕ.
 «Σήμερα, μάλιστα, όπου μέσα από την πολύπλευρη οικονομική και αξιακή  κρίση, νοσταλγοί αυταρχικών καθεστώτων, κήρυκες του αυταρχισμού, αλλά  και της ιστορικής λήθης, της αναθεώρησης του παρελθόντος κάνουν  δυναμικά, και πάλι, την εμφάνισή τους, είναι πιο αναγκαίο από ποτέ να  θυμόμαστε τον αντιδικτατορικό αγώνα, με προεξάρχουσα  την εξέγερση του  Πολυτεχνείου και, ταυτόχρονα, να συνεχίσουμε τον αγώνα στο δρόμο που  χαράχθηκε ανεξίτηλα τον Νοέμβρη» 

*Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να τιμήσουμε τη μνήμη των νεκρών είναι η πάλη για τη βελτίωση της ζωής των επερχόμενων γενιών*

----------


## Spark

σε αυτο το θέμα ξερετε πως γραφω πολλα και διάφορα που με απασχολουν και που μου προκαλουν ανησυχίες.
τωρα που βλεπω πως ολες οι υποδομες της χώρας ειναι σε φαση παρακμής και διάλυσης σκεφτομαι εαν μπορω να κανω κάτι για να αποτρέψω τα χειροτερα. ειμαι αισιόδοξος πως θα ζήσω καλά τα επομενα χρόνια όμως ειμαι προετοιμασμένος;
ειμαι προετοιμασμενος για φυσικές καταστροφές, συνθηκες πολέμου, με ανθρωπους που δρουν παράνομα για να επιβιώσουν;;; ποιος απο εσας ειναι προετοιμασμενος;
ισως καποιοι βρουν ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμα τα στοιχεία απο το παρακάτω κειμενο, καποιοι αλλοι πωλουν στην τβ οδηγους επιβίωσης..

*Οδηγός επιβίωσης σε συνθήκες πολέμου  
*Το παρακάτω άρθρο, σε επιμέλεια και απόδοση στα Ελληνικά από την  Stratos’ Sphere, δημοσιεύτηκε την 6η Μαΐου από τον Joe Marshall  (http://personalliberty.com/2013/05/06/one-year-in-hell/) και μιλάει για τη  φρίκη του πολέμου σε μια πόλη της Βοσνίας, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του  1990.

Είμαι από τη Βοσνία. Μεταξύ του 1992 και του 1995 ζήσαμε στην  κόλαση. Επέζησα αποκλεισμένος για έναν χρόνο στο Μόσταρ (που  πριν ήταν μια  πανέμορφη πόλη 6.000 κατοίκων), χωρίς ύδρευση, ηλεκτροδότηση, καύσιμα,  ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, σώματα ασφαλείας, δίκτυα διανομής ή οποιοδήποτε  είδος παραδοσιακής υπηρεσίας, κεντρικής διοίκησης ή επικοινωνίας με τον έξω  κόσμο.
Η πόλη μας αποκλείστηκε από το στρατό κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου·  και για ένα χρόνο σχεδόν, η ζωή στην πόλη μετατράπηκε σε εφιάλτη. Δεν υπήρχε  ούτε αστυνομία, ούτε στρατός. Υπήρχαν οπλισμένες ομάδες· αυτές οι ομάδες είχαν  αναλάβει την υπεράσπιση και προστασία σπιτιών και οικογενειών.
Όταν ξεκίνησαν  όλα αυτά, κάποιοι από εμάς είμασταν καλύτερα προετοιμασμένοι. Αλλά οι  περισσότερες γειτονικές οικογένειες είχαν αποθέματα τροφής μόνο για μερικές  μέρες. Μερικοί είχαν πιστόλια β κάποιοι λίγοι είχαν Καλάσνικοφ ΑΚ-47 ή  καραμπίνες.
Μέσα σε έναν ή δύο μήνες, άρχισαν να δημιουργούνται συμμορίες, οι  οποίες κατέστρεφαν τα πάντα. Τα νοσοκομεία, για παράδειγμα, μετατράπηκαν σε  σφαγείαβ¦ Δεν υπήρχε πλέον αστυνόμευση. Περίπου το 80% του προσωπικού των  νοσοκομείων είχε φύγει. Εγώ ήμουν τυχερός. Η οικογένειά μου ήταν σχετικά μεγάλη  (15 άτομα σε μια μεγάλη μονοκατοικία, έξι περίστροφα, τρία Καλάσνικοφ) και  επιβιώσαμε (οι περισσότεροι).
Οι Αμερικανοί έριχναν εφόδια με αλεξίπτωτα κάθε  περίπου 10 ημέρες, για να βοηθούνται οι αποκλεισμένες πόλεις, αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν  ποτέ αρκετό. Ορισμένοι, πολύ λίγοι, είχαν κήπους. Οι πρώτες φήμες για ανθρώπους  που πέθαιναν από την πείνα και το κρύο κυκλοφόρησαν περίπου τρεις μήνες μετά από  την αρχή του αποκλεισμού. Εμείς αφαιρέσαμε όλες τις ξύλινες πόρτες, τις ξύλινες  κάσες από τα παράθυρα και τα ξύλινα πατώματα από γειτονικά ερειπωμένα σπίτια και  κάψαμε όλα τα έπιπλα που μπορούσαμε να βρούμε, για να ζεσταθούμε. Πολλοί πέθαναν  από ασθένειες, ειδικά από το νερό (δύο στη δική μου οικογένεια). Πίναμε κυρίως  βροχόνερο και τρώγαμε περιστέρια και ποντίκια.
Το χρήμα σύντομα έχασε την  αξία του. Επιστρέψαμε στην εποχή της ανταλλακτικής οικονομίας, δηλαδή της  ανταλλαγής αγαθών. Για μια κονσέρβα tushonka (κρέας), μπορούσες να έχεις μια  γυναίκα. Είναι δύσκολο να μιλάς γι’ αυτό, αλλά είναι αλήθεια. Οι περισσότερες  γυναίκες που πουλούσαν το σώμα τους ήταν απελπισμένες μητέρες.

Όπλα,  πυρομαχικά, κεριά, αναπτήρες, αντιβιοτικά  βενζίνη, μπαταρίες και τροφή β γι’  αυτά τα αγαθά, μαχόμασταν σαν ζώα. Υπό τέτοιες περιστάσεις, όλα και όλοι  αλλάζουν. Οι άνθρωποι γίνονται τέρατα. Ήταν τρομακτικό και αηδιαστικό  ταυτόχρονα.
Η φράση «η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει» είχε απόλυτο νόημα εδώ. Κάποιος  που ζούσε μόνος του, θα κατέληγε νεκρός, αργά  ή γρήγορα, ακόμα και αν ήταν  οπλισμένος. Ήταν μόνο θέμα χρόνου.
Σήμερα, ακόμα και με όλα αυτά να έχουν  περάσει, εγώ και η οικογένειά μου είμαστε καλά προετοιμασμένοι για οτιδήποτε.  Και έχουμε πείρα. Δεν έχει σημασία τι θα συμβεί β σεισμός, πόλεμος, τσουνάμι,  εξωγήινοι, τρομοκράτες, οικονομική κατάρρευση, λαϊκή εξέγερση, οτιδήποτε.
Ο  οδηγός επιβίωσης για τέτοιες ανεξέλεγκτες καταστάσεις ακολουθεί παρακάτω. Αν θα  έπρεπε ωστόσο να σας δώσω μόνο μία συμβουλή, θα ήταν η εξής: Δεν θα επιβιώσετε  μόνοι σας. Συγκεντρώστε τα μέλη της οικογένειάς σας και επιλέξτε αξιόπιστους  φίλους.

*Ασφαλής μετακίνηση μέσα στην πόλη
*Η πόλη ήταν  χωρισμένη σε κοινότητες που εκτείνονταν ανά μερικά οικοδομικά τετράγωνα. Στο  δικό μας δρόμο (15 με 20 σπίτια) είχαμε φτιάξει ομάδες περιπολίας (πέντε  οπλισμένους άνδρες σε εβδομαδιαία βάρδια) για να προσέχουν για συμμορίες ή  άλλους εχθρούς.
Όλες οι ανταλλαγές γίνονταν στο δρόμο. Πέντε χιλιόμετρα  μακριά ήταν ένας δρόμος αποκλειστικά για ανταλλαγές, πολύ καλά οργανωμένος, αλλά  το να πας εκεί ήταν πολύ επικίνδυνο, λόγω των ελεύθερων σκοπευτών. Για να μην  αναφέρουμε τον κίνδυνο να δεχτείς επίθεση από ληστές. Εγώ πήγα εκεί μόνο δύο  φορές μέσα στο διάστημα αυτό, όποτε χρειάστηκα κάτι πολύ σπάνιο (φάρμακα και  κυρίως αντιβιοτικά).
Κανείς δε χρησιμοποιούσε αυτοκίνητο μέσα στην πόλη. Οι  δρόμοι ήταν μπλοκαρισμένοι από ερείπια και εγκαταλελειμμένα οχήματα. Η βενζίνη  ήταν πανάκριβη και δυσεύρετη.
Αν χρειαζόταν να μετακινηθεί κάποιος, αυτό  γινόταν τη νύχτα. Ποτέ μην μετακινείστε μόνοι σας ή σε πολύ μεγάλες ομάδες β  πάντα δυο ή τρεις άνθρωποι. Να μετακινείστε οπλισμένοι, με γρηγοράδα, μέσα στις  σκιές και να περνάτε τους δρόμους ανάμεσα από ερείπια ή άλλα αντικείμενα που σας  καλύπτουν, ποτέ στο ανοιχτό πεδίο.
Υπήρχαν συμμορίες των 10 ως 15 ανδρών,  αλλά και μερικές των 50 ατόμων. Αλλά δεν κινδύνευες μόνο από αυτούς. Υπήρχαν  ακόμα και απλοί, καθημερινοί άνθρωποι όπως εγώ κι εσείς, πατεράδες και  παππούδες, που σκότωναν και λήστευαν. Δεν υπήρχαν «καλοί» και «κακοί» άνθρωποι.  Οι περισσότεροι ήταν κάπου ανάμεσα και έτοιμοι για τα  χειρότερα.

*Θέρμανση
*Ζεσταινόμασταν καίγοντας πόρτες  και έπιπλα. Γύρω από την πόλη δεν υπήρχαν πολλά δάση. Η πόλη μας ήταν πολύ  όμορφη. Είχε εστιατόρια, κινηματογράφους, σχολεία, ακόμα και αεροδρόμιο. Μέσα  στους πρώτους δυο μήνες του αποκλεισμού, κάθε δέντρο στους δρόμους, στις  γειτονιές, στα πάρκα της πόλης είχε κοπεί για καύσιμο.
Χωρίς ηλεκτρισμό για  μαγείρεμα και θέρμανση, καίγαμε οτιδήποτε μπορούσε να καεί. Έπιπλα, πόρτες,  πατώματα β αυτό το ξύλο καίγεται γρήγορα. Δεν υπήρχαν προάστια γύρω από την  πόλη, ούτε φάρμες. Εξάλλου, ο εχθρός βρισκόταν εγκατεστημένος σε μικρή απόσταση  έξω από την πόλη. Είμασταν περικυκλωμένοι. Ακόμα και μέσα στην πόλη μας, δεν  ξέραμε ποτέ ποιος θα ήταν ο εχθρός μας ανά πάσα στιγμή.

*Χρήσιμες  γνώσεις 
*Για να καταλάβετε καλύτερα την κατάσταση, φανταστείτε όλη  την πόλη να έχει γυρίσει στην Παλαιολιθική Εποχή.
Για παράδειγμα, εγώ είχα  μια μικρή δεξαμενή με υγραέριο. Δεν το χρησιμοποίησα για θέρμανση β παραήταν  πολύτιμο για να το κάψω! Έφτιαξα μια αυτοσχέδια βαλβίδα και χρησιμοποίησα το  αέριο για να γεμίζω αναπτήρες. Οι αναπτήρες ήταν πολύτιμοι β πώς αλλιώς θα  άναβες φωτιά; Έτσι, εάν κάποιος μου έφερνε έναν άδειο αναπτήρα, θα του τον  ξαναγέμιζα και θα έπαιρνα κάτι άλλο για αντάλλαγμα. Συνήθως μια κονσέρβα φαγητό  ή ένα κερί.
Το κανονικό μου επάγγελμα ήταν ιατρικό, ήμουν διασώστης β να δίνω  δηλαδή τις πρώτες βοήθειες. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες, οι γνώσεις μου ήταν ο  πλούτος μου. Να είστε περίεργοι και να προσπαθείτε να αποκτήσετε όσο το δυνατόν  περισσότερες δεξιότητες.
Σε αυτές τις περιστάσεις, η ικανότητα να  επιδιορθώνεις πράγματα είναι πολυτιμότερη από το να έχεις χρυσό. Τα πράγματα για  ανταλλαγή και τα εφόδια αναπόφευκτα κάποια στιγμή τελειώνουν, αλλά τις  δεξιότητές σου θα τις έχεις πάντα και θα σε κρατάνε χορτάτο. Ο γείτονάς μου, για  παράδειγμα, ήξερε πώς να φτιάχνει κηροζίνη για λάμπες. Ποτέ δεν πείνασε.

----------


## Spark

*Πώς θα προετοιμαζόσουν αν είχες τρεις μήνες;
*Τρεις μήνες; Θα  έφευγα από τη χώρα! (αστειεύομαι)
Πλέον, γνωρίζω πως οτιδήποτε μπορεί να  καταρρεύσει και μάλιστα πολύ γρήγορα. Έχω συγκεντρώσει αποθέματα τροφής, ειδών  υγιεινής και μπαταριών, αρκετών για να κρατήσουν για έξι μήνες.
Ζω σε ένα  πολύ ασφαλές διαμέρισμα και έχω και ένα σπίτι με καταφύγιο σε ένα χωριό πέντε  χιλιόμετρα μακριά. Κρατάω απόθεμα για άλλους έξι μήνες εκεί. Είναι μικρό χωριό  και οι περισσότεροι κάτοικοι είναι επίσης καλά προετοιμασμένοι. Έχουν μάθει από  τον πόλεμο.
Έχω τέσσερα όπλα και 2.000 φυσίγγια για το καθένα.
Έμαθα  κηπουρική και έχω δικό μου κήπο. Επίσης, έχω καλό ένστικτο. Ξέρω πότε κάτι θα  πάει στραβά, ακόμα και όταν όλοι γύρω μου λένε πως όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Έχω τη  δύναμη να κάνω ό,τι χρειάζεται για να προστατέψω την οικογένειά μου. Όταν τα  πράγματα καταρρέουν, πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος να κάνεις «άσχημα» πράγματα για να  κρατήσεις την οικογένεια και τα παιδιά σου ασφαλή.
Το να επιβιώσεις μόνος σου  είναι αδύνατο. Έτσι πιστεύω. Ακόμα και εάν είσαι οπλισμένος και εκπαιδευμένος,  εάν είσαι μόνος σου κάποια στιγμή θα πεθάνεις. Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει, ξανά και  ξανά. Ομάδες και οικογένειες, καλά προετοιμασμένες, με δεξιότητες και γνώσεις σε  πολλά διαφορετικά αντικείμενα. Πολύ καλύτερα.

*Σε τι θα κρατούσες  απόθεμα; 
*Εξαρτάται. Αν σκοπεύεις να επιβιώσεις κλέβοντας, το μόνο  που χρειάζεσαι είναι όπλα και πυρομαχικά. Πολλά πυρομαχικά.
Εάν όχι, τότε θες  πολλά τρόφιμα, είδη υγιεινής, μπαταρίες, μικρά ανταλλάξιμα αντικείμενα  (μαχαίρια, αναπτήρες, σαπούνια κτλ). Επίσης, οινοπνευματώδη όλων των τύπων που  κρατάνε για μεγάλο διάστημα. Ακόμα και το φτηνότερο ουίσκι είναι καλό για  ανταλλαγή.
Πολλοί άνθρωποι πέθαναν λόγω κακών συνθηκών υγιεινής. Χρειάζεσαι  απλά πράγματα σε μεγάλες ποσότητες. Για παράδειγμα, σακούλες απορριμάτων. Και  χαρτί τουαλέτας. Ποτήρια και πιάτα μιας χρήσης β θα χρειαστείς πάμπολλα. Το ξέρω  γιατί εμείς δεν είχαμε καθόλου.
Προσωπικά, πιστεύω πως τα είδη υγιεινής και  τα φάρμακα είναι σημαντικότερα και από το φαγητό. Μπορείς να πυροβολήσεις ένα  περιστέρι. Μπορείς να κόψεις ένα φυτό να φας. Δεν μπορείς όμως, ούτε να  πυροβολήσεις, ούτε να φυτέψεις ένα αντισηπτικό.
Μάζεψε αντισηπτικά,  απορρυπαντικά, σαπούνι, γάντια, μάσκες.
Μάθε να δίνεις πρώτες βοήθειες, να  καθαρίζεις πληγές και να φροντίζεις εγκαύματα. Ακόμα και αν βρεις γιατρό, ίσως  να μην μπορείς να τον πληρώσεις. Μάθε να χρησιμοποιείς αντιβιοτικά  Είναι καλό  να έχεις απόθεμα.
Θα πρέπει να διαλέξεις να έχεις όσο απλούστερα όπλα  γίνεται. Έχω ένα Glock .45. Μου αρέσει, αλλά είναι σπάνιο όπλο εδώ. Οπότε, έχω  και δύο περίστροφα ΤΤ (όλοι έχουν τέτοια και βρίσκεις παντού πυρομαχικά γι’  αυτά).
Δεν μου αρέσουν τα Καλάσνικοφ, αλλά ισχύει κι εδώ η ίδια ιστορία: όλοι  τα έχουν, άρα έχω κι εγώ.
Θα πρέπει να έχεις μικρά πράγματα που δε χτυπάνε  στο μάτι. Για παράδειγμα, μια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια είναι καλή, αλλά 1.000 αναπτήρες  Bic είναι καλύτεροι. Η γεννήτρια θα τραβήξει την προσοχή σε περίπτωση που  δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα, ενώ οι αναπτήρες είναι μικροί, φτηνοί και εύκολα  ανταλλάξιμοι.
Για νερό, εμείς συνήθως συλλέγαμε νερό της βροχής σε τέσσερα  μεγάλα βαρέλια και το βράζαμε. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να έχεις δοχεία για νερό:  βαρέλια και κουβάδες. Υπήρχε και ένα μικρό ποταμάκι, αλλά το νερό του έγινε πολύ  βρόμικο, πολύ γρήγορα.

*Ο χρυσός και το ασήμι, ήταν  χρήσιμα;
*Ναι, ήταν. Εγώ προσωπικά αντάλλαξα όλο το χρυσό που είχαμε  στο σπίτι με πυρομαχικά.
Το τοπικό νόμισμα έχασε την αξία του πολύ γρήγορα.  Μερικές φορές, περνούσαν από τα χέρια μας ξένα νομίσματα, αλλά τα πάντα ήταν  πανάκριβα. Για παράδειγμα, μια κονσέρβα φασόλια έκανε σαράντα δολάρια. Πολύ  γρήγορα, γυρίσαμε στην ανταλλαγή προϊόντων.

*Το αλάτι ήταν ακριβό  σαν είδος για ανταλλαγή;
*Ναι, αλλά ο καφές και τα τσιγάρα ήταν ακόμα  ακριβότερα. Έτυχε να έχω πολλά μπουκάλια αλκοόλ και τα αντάλλαξα χωρίς πρόβλημα.  Η κατανάλωση οινοπνευματωδών είχε αυξηθεί δέκα φορές σε σχέση με τον καιρό της  ειρήνης. Ίσως σήμερα να ήταν πιο χρήσιμο να κρατάς απόθεμα σε τσιγάρα, αναπτήρες  και μπαταρίες. Πιάνουν λιγότερο χώρο.
Όταν άρχισαν όλα αυτά, δεν ήμουν οπαδός  της προετοιμασίας και της τήρησης αποθεμάτων για καταστάσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης.  Δεν είχαμε χρόνο να προετοιμαστούμε, παρά μόνο λίγες μέρες πριν αποκλειστεί η  πόλη. Οι πολιτικοί επαναλάμβαναν στην τηλεόραση πως όλα ήταν υπό έλεγχο και ότι  δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Και αμέσως μετά, έπεσε ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι  μας.

*Πόσο δύσκολο ήταν να βρεθούν όπλα και πυρομαχικά;  
*Μετά τον πόλεμο, υπήρχαν όπλα σε κάθε σπίτι. Η αστυνομία είχε  κατασχέσει πολλά όπλα στην αρχή του πολέμου, αλλά υπήρχαν πολλά που ο κόσμος τα  είχε κρύψει. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα όπλο νόμιμα καταχωρημένο. Σύμφωνα με το  νόμο, ονομάζεται προσωρινή κατοχή. Εάν γίνουν ταραχές, η κυβέρνηση θα κατασχέσει  όλα τα δηλωμένα όπλα. Ποτέ μην το ξεχνάτε αυτό.
Πολλοί άνθρωποι είχαν ένα  δηλωμένο όπλο ή κυνηγετική καραμπίνα, αλλά κρατούσαν και άλλα αδήλωτα όπλα, σε  περίπτωση που το πρώτο το έπαιρνε η αστυνομία. Αν γίνει το κακό και έχεις καλά  πράγματα για ανταλλαγή, ίσως μπορέσεις να αποκτήσεις ένα όπλο. Αλλά να θυμάστε  ότι οι δυσκολότερες ώρες είναι κατά τις πρώτες μέρες, άρα εάν δεν έχεις ήδη όπλα  και πυρομαχικά, ίσως να μην έχεις αρκετό χρόνο να τα αποκτήσεις και να  προστατέψεις την οικογένειά σου. Το να είσαι άοπλος μέσα σε μια κατάσταση  ταραχών και χάους είναι πολύ κακή ιδέα.
Στη δική μου περίπτωση, κάποιος  χρειαζόταν μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου για να συνδέσει πάνω της ένα ράδιο. Είχε δύο  καραμπίνες. Του έδωσα την μπαταρία και πήρα και τα δύο όπλα. Μερικές φορές  αντάλλαξα πυρομαχικά για τρόφιμα, ενώ μερικές εβδομάδες μετά, αντάλλαξα τρόφιμα  για πυρομαχικά.
Ποτέ δεν έκανα ανταλλαγή μέσα στο σπίτι μου και ποτέ σε  μεγάλες ποσότητες. Όσο λιγότεροι άνθρωποι γνώριζαν τι κρατούσα μέσα στο σπίτι  μου και σε ποιες ποσότητες, τόσο καλύτερα.
Το σημαντικότερο πράγμα είναι να  έχεις όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα ανταλλάξιμα πράγματα, σε σχέση με το χώρο που  διαθέτεις και την ανταλλακτική αξία των πραγμάτων. Στο τέλος, θα βρεις τι είναι  αυτό που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη χρησιμότητα.
Διόρθωση: Πάντα θα έχω τα όπλα και  τα πυρομαχικά σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα. Σε δεύτερη; Ίσως μάσκες οξυγόνου και  φίλτρα νερού.

*Οργάνωση ασφάλειας 
*Τα μέτρα ασφάλειας  που είχαμε ήταν πολύ πρωτόγονα. Μετά τους βομβαρδισμούς, τα παράθυρα και οι  στέγες ήταν σε κακή κατάσταση. Τα παράθυρα τα καλύψαμε με σάκους άμμου ή με  βράχους.
Γύρω από τη μονοκατοικία μας, είχαμε ψηλό τοίχο. Την είσοδο από το  δρόμο την έφραξα με χαλάσματα και σκουπίδια και χρησιμοποιούσα μια σκάλα για να  περάσω πάνω από τον τοίχο. Για να μπει ή να βγει κάποιος, έπρεπε από μέσα από  την αυλή να του δώσουν τη σκάλα, την οποία μετά ξανατραβούσαν μέσα.
Είχαμε  έναν φίλο στον ίδιο δρόμο με εμάς, ο οποίος είχε χτίσει όλα τα περάσματα προς το  σπίτι του, ακόμα και πόρτες και παράθυρα. Μετά είχε ανοίξει μια τρύπα σε έναν  τοίχο, η οποία έβγαζε σε ένα διπλανό σπίτι που είχε ερειπωθεί β κάτι σαν μυστικό  πέρασμα.
Αυτό τώρα ίσως ακουστεί παράξενο, αλλά τα καλύτερα προστατευμένα  σπίτια ήταν εκείνα που λεηλατήθηκαν πρώτα. Στην περιοχή που έμενα υπήρχαν  πανέμορφα σπίτια, περιφραγμένα με ψηλούς τοίχους, με συστήματα ασφαλείας,  συναγερμούς, σκυλιά και σιδηρόφρακτα παράθυρα. Αυτά ήταν τα πρώτα σπίτια που  δέχτηκαν επιθέσεις. Μερικά κράτησαν, μερικά όχι. Εξαρτιόταν από το πόσα όπλα  είχαν μέσα και πόσα  χέρια που να μπορούσαν να χειριστούν όπλα.
Πιστεύω ότι η  άμυνα είναι πολύ σημαντική, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει με τρόπο που να μην τραβάει  την προσοχή. Κάνε το σπίτι σου να φαίνεται όσο το δυνατόν πιο αδιάφορο απ’ έξω.   Αν έρθει η καταστροφή και ζεις στην πόλη, χρειάζεσαι ένα απλό, καθόλου  φανταχτερό μέρος, γεμάτο με όπλα και πυρομαχικά. Πόσα πυρομαχικά; Όσο το δυνατό  περισσότερα.
Πλέον, έχω πόρτα ασφαλείας στο σπίτι, αλλά αυτό χρησιμεύει μόνο  για το πρώτο κύμα του χάους. Μόλις περάσει αυτό, το σχέδιο είναι να φύγω έξω από  την πόλη, για να συναντήσω μια μεγαλύτερη ομάδα ανθρώπων που θα έχει σχηματιστεί  από φίλους και συγγενείς.
Ζήσαμε πολλά «περιστατικά» κατά τη διάρκεια του  πολέμου. Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για λεπτομέρειες, αλλά στη δική μας περίπτωση, στο  σπίτι μας, πάντα είχαμε υπεροχή σε δύναμη πυρός έναντι των εισβολέων, καθώς και  ένα γερό ψηλό τοίχο από τούβλα γύρω από το σπίτι να μας  προστατεύει.
Επιπλέον, τα σπίτια της γειτονιάς συνεργαζόντουσαν, έτσι ώστε να  υπήρχαν πάντα οργανωμένες σκοπιές και περίπολοι έξω στους στους δρόμους. Η καλή  οργάνωση και ο συντονισμός είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ για προστασία απέναντι σε  συμμορίες.

Η άμυνα της περιμέτρου του σπιτιού είχε οργανωθεί με τα  εντελώς στοιχειώδη. Όλες οι έξοδοι της αυλής είχαν μπλοκαριστεί και είχαμε  αφήσει μικρές θυρίδες για να μπορούμε να πυροβολούμε προς τα έξω. Ανά πάσα  στιγμή, μέσα στο σπίτι υπήρχαν πάντα τουλάχιστον πέντε μέλη της οικογένειας  οπλισμένα και ετοιμοπόλεμα, ενώ ένα επιπλέον μέλος βρισκόταν έξω στο δρόμο, σε  καμουφλαρισμένη και προστατευμένη σκοπιά. Όλοι είμασταν οπλισμένοι και έτοιμοι  να υπερασπιστούμε τους εαυτούς μας. Δεν υπήρχε άλλη επιλογή. Δεν υπήρχε ούτε  στρατός, ούτε αστυνομία.
Μέναμε μέσα στο σπίτι κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας,  για να αποφύγουμε τα πυρά των ελεύθερων σκοπευτών. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, οι δρόμοι  κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας ήταν εντελώς άδειοι. Οι άμυνες είχαν στηθεί  αποκλειστικά με σκοπό τις μάχες από κοντινή απόσταση.
Δεν υπήρχε ρεύμα, άρα  δεν είχαμε ούτε τηλεόραση, ούτε ραδιόφωνο, ούτε άλλο τρόπο να μαθαίνουμε  πληροφορίες, πέρα από όσα μαθαίναμε στόμα με στόμα. Πολλοί που έβγαιναν παραέξω  για να αναζητήσουν πληροφορίες, δεν επέστρεφαν ποτέ.
Μη φοράτε πράγματα αξίας  σε τέτοιες εποχές και καταστάσεις. Κάποιος θα σας δολοφονήσει για να τα πάρει.  Μην κουβαλάτε καν φανταχτερά όπλα, θα τραβήξουν την προσοχή, με την κακή έννοια.  Ακόμα και η συμπεριφορά σας θα πρέπει να μην ξεχωρίζει.
Να σας πω κάτι; Αν  κάτι συμβεί αύριο, δεν θα καταλάβει κανείς ότι κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό από όλους  τους άλλους. Θα κάνω τον τρομαγμένο, τον απελπισμένο. Μπορεί και να αρχίσω να  φωνάζω ή να κλαίω. Τα όμορφα ρούχα αποκλείονται εξ ορισμού. Και φυσικά, δεν  πρόκειται να βγω έξω με στολή παραλλαγής ερήμου, να φωνάζω «έχω προετοιμαστεί,  δε σας φοβάμαι, ελάτε αν σας βαστάει»! Όχι βέβαια, θα μείνω στο περιθώριο,  μακριά από τα πολλά βλέμματα. Θα είμαι καλά προετοιμασμένος, καλά οπλισμένος και  θα περιμένω να ξεκαθαρίσει η κατάσταση, μη δίνοντας αφορμές, ζυγίζοντας τις  επιλογές μου, μαζί με τον καλύτερο φίλο μου ή τον αδερφό μου.
Τα  υπερσυστήματα ασφαλείας και τα υπερόπλα είναι ανώφελα. Αν κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι  αξίζει να κλέψουν τα πράγματά σας, θα προσπαθήσουν να το κάνουν, ξανά και ξανά.  Είναι μόνο θέμα χρόνου και δύναμης πυρός, άρα θέλετε όπλα, πυρομαχικά και  χέρια.

*Υγιεινή
*Νερό και αποχέτευση δεν υπήρχαν. Για  τουαλέτα χρησιμοποιούσαμε φτυάρια και χώμα σε μια γωνία της αυλής. Ακούγεται  σιχαμερό; Ναι, ήταν. Πλενόμασταν με νερό της βροχής. Υπήρχε  και το ποτάμι κοντά  μας, αλλά αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές ήταν επικίνδυνο.
Δεν είχαμε χαρτί  τουαλέτας. Και να είχαμε όμως, θα το είχα ανταλλάξει με κάτι άλλο. Το πρώτο που  χρειάζεσαι είναι όπλα και πυρομαχικά. Όλα τα άλλα έρχονται δεύτερα.  Κυριολεκτικά, «όλα». Αν ξεχάσεις κάποια προμήθεια, πάντα θα βρεθεί κάποιος που  να θέλει να το ανταλλάξει μαζί σου για κάτι που έχεις. Αλλά εάν δεν έχεις όπλα  και πυρομαχικά, δεν θα έχεις τη δυνατότητα να μπεις καν σε διαπραγματεύσεις για  να κάνεις ανταλλαγές.

*Ασθένειες και τραυματισμοί
*Οι  πιο πολλοί τραυματισμοί οφείλονταν σε ανταλλαγή πυροβολισμών. Ακόμα και αν  έβρισκες γιατρό, σε περίπτωση που δεν είχες φάρμακα ή ιατρικά υλικά για να  χρησιμοποιήσει, οι πιθανότητες επιβίωσης ήταν πολύ μικρές.
Η υγιεινή είναι  πολύ σημαντική, όπως και το να υπάρχουν επαρκή φάρμακα β ειδικά αντιβιοτικά. Τα  πράγματα δεν ήταν όπως τα βλέπουμε στις ταινίες με τους υπερήρωες. Εδώ ο κόσμος  πέθαινε πραγματικά και πέθαινε «για πλάκα» β από αιτίες που υπό φυσιολογικές  συνθήκες θα θεωρούσαμε αστείες και ασήμαντες. Πολλοί πέθαναν από μολύνσεις απλών  επιφανειακών τραυμάτων, από μόλυνση μιας γρατζουνιάς. Είχαμε πολλές δερματικές  μολύνσεις και τροφικές δηλητηριάσεις. Μια απλή διάρροια μπορούσε να αποβεί  θανατηφόρα λόγω αφυδάτωσης, από τη στιγμή που δεν υπήρχαν νερό και φάρμακα.  Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούσαν φαρμακευτικά φυτά (όσοι γνώριζαν να τα ξεχωρίσουν) και  οινόπνευμα, αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα επιβίωνες μόνο αν είχες αρκετά φάρμακα. Ευτυχώς,  λόγω της δουλειάς μου, είχα σε απόθεμα αρκετά αντιβιοτικά για τρία ή τέσσερα  πιθανά περιστατικά β για την οικογένειά μου, φυσικά.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι.... Στη Βοσνία....


Εδώ έχουμε και δέντρα έχουμε και θάλασσα και χίλια δυο. Είναι διαφορετικό περιβάλλον πιο εύκολο στην επιβίωση. Και χόρτα μπορείς να φας και λαγούς και τόσα άλλα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ναι.... Στη Βοσνία....
> 
> 
> Εδώ έχουμε και δέντρα έχουμε και θάλασσα και χίλια δυο. Είναι διαφορετικό περιβάλλον πιο εύκολο στην επιβίωση. Και χόρτα μπορείς να φας και λαγούς και τόσα άλλα.



...και να καπνίσεις έχεις ένα σωρό φούντα σε όποιο μέρος της Ελλάδας και να είσαι πλέον, άρα το μόνο απαραίτητο είναι ο αναπτήρας!
Ευλογημένη χώρα!

----------


## Spark

τα χόρτα ειναι καλα για σαλάτα αλλα αυτα που βρισκονται στα παρκα της πολης ειναι ελάχιστα.
δεν μπορουν να τραφουν οι ανθρωποι της πολης με αγρια χόρτα.

οι ανθρωποι της πολης δεν ειναι ψαράδες και για να αγοράσουν ψάρια θα πρεπει να εχουν χρημα, ομως τι γινεται οταν το χρημα εξαφανιστει; οι ψαραδες θα τρέφουν τις οικογένειες τους αλλα τα ψάρια ως γνωστον εξαφανιζονται και αυτά απο την υπεραλιευση και απο την μόλυνση.
εφετος το καλοκαιρι εκανα πολύωρες προσπαθειες για να πιάσω 2 ψάρια με καλάμι/πετονιά, οσο η παλαμη μου.

τωρα σας φαινονται αστειες οι ανησυχειες, έτσι λετε και για τους σεισμους..
όμως εγω εχω ενα ντουλαπι γεμάτο τρόφημα και θα γεμίσω και αλλο ένα με τροφιμα διάρκειας,
και θα συγκεντρώσω σε ενα ακομα ντουλαπι αυτα που θεωρω απαραιτητα.
δεν πιστευω πως ειναι κακη τακτικη η αποθηκευση τροφιμων, αυτοι που εχουν λεφτα σε τραπεζες μπορει να τα χασουν και σε κατασταση πολέμου να μην εχουν αξια. αλλωστε οι τιμες των τροφιμων συνεχως αυξάνονται

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> τωρα σας φαινονται αστειες οι ανησυχειες, έτσι λετε και για τους σεισμους..
> όμως εγω εχω ενα ντουλαπι γεμάτο τρόφημα και θα γεμίσω και αλλο ένα με τροφιμα διάρκειας,
> και θα συγκεντρώσω σε ενα ακομα ντουλαπι αυτα που θεωρω απαραιτητα.
> δεν πιστευω πως ειναι κακη τακτικη η αποθηκευση τροφιμων, αυτοι που εχουν λεφτα σε τραπεζες μπορει να τα χασουν και σε κατασταση πολέμου να μην εχουν αξια. αλλωστε οι τιμες των τροφιμων συνεχως αυξάνονται



Θετική σκέψη χρειάζεται, όχι τρόφιμα στα ντουλάπια!
Αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, το παραπάνω μήνυμά σου βγάζει πολύ αρνητική ενέργεια!
Εμένα με πήρε από κάτω  :Sad:

----------


## Spark

> να καπνίσεις έχεις ένα σωρό φούντα σε όποιο μέρος της Ελλάδας και να είσαι πλέον, άρα το μόνο απαραίτητο είναι ο αναπτήρας! Ευλογημένη χώρα!



αφου σε χαλάει μην το πινεις.. στο κέντρο της αθηνας ειναι αρκετοι πωλητές ουσιών στους δρόμους που ψάχνουν κοροϊδα και απελπισμένους. ενας μου ειχε πει πως πουλαει κανναβη 15ε το γραμμαριο. 
μόνο τρελος θα αντάλλαζε μια σακουλα γεματη τρόφημα για 1 γραμμαριο που θα το καπνίσει για το κέφι του.
ακόμα και δωρεαν εαν το έχεις ειναι κακη τακτική να γεμιζεις το σωμα σου πισσα που φραζει τις αρτηρίες και προκαλει εμφραγμα.
θεωρω όλους τους καπνιστές αρρωστους, περαστικά τους.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> στο κέντρο της αθηνας ειναι αρκετοι πωλητές ουσιών στους δρόμους που ψάχνουν κοροϊδα και απελπισμένους. ενας μου ειχε πει πως πουλαει κανναβη 15ε το γραμμαριο.



Όντως ψάχνει κορόιδα, ντροπή του!!!  :Cursing: 
Άκου 15 ευρώ το γραμμάριο οι αλήτες, για κάτι που η μαμά φύση μας προσφέρει απλόχερα!

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλημερα σας εγω πιστευω οτι αμα βγει ενας και βαζει στους λογαριασ μους μας απο 500.000 ε  θα εχουμε + ενεργεια  :Lol:

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Α και κατι αλλο φιλε Γιωργο τι ειναι αυτη η συσκευη που εχεις στο αβαταρ σου?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Α και κατι αλλο φιλε Γιωργο τι ειναι αυτη η συσκευη που εχεις στο αβαταρ σου?



Είναι μια Klystron λυχνία μαζί με το Cavity της, από πομπό UHF 60 KW.
Από έναν παρόμοιο σαν αυτόν http://seantorbett.com/2008/01/24/tr...alive-for-now/

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Ευχαριστω ... για να μαθαινω

----------


## Ακρίτας

> σε αυτο το θέμα ξερετε πως γραφω πολλα και διάφορα που με απασχολουν και που μου προκαλουν ανησυχίες.
> 
> *Οδηγός επιβίωσης σε συνθήκες πολέμου  
> *Το παρακάτω άρθρο, σε επιμέλεια και απόδοση στα Ελληνικά από την  Stratos’ Sphere, δημοσιεύτηκε την 6η Μαΐου από τον Joe Marshall  (http://personalliberty.com/2013/05/06/one-year-in-hell/) και μιλάει για τη  φρίκη του πολέμου σε μια πόλη της Βοσνίας, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του  1990.



Σπύρο, συμμερίζομαι τις ανησυχίες σου, όμως η συγκεκριμένη ιστορία έχει τρύπες, πολλές τρύπες, πιο πολλές κι από φιλέ του μπάσκετ. Οι εποχή απαιτεί να είμαστε πραγματιστές.

"_I have seen the story below on multiple forums and posts. I have spent some time trying to verify the source of the story, but so far I have been unable to find the original source. (Though it may be an excerpt from Selco at the SHTFschool.com)"

_Από το λινκ που έδωσες.

----------


## Spark

*Η Γερμανία που αρνείται να αποζημιώσει Έλληνες θύματα της Βέρμαχτ, αποζημιώνει τους Ισπανούς της Βέρμαχτ!!!*

Ήταν  στα μέσα του περασμένου Οκτώβρη όταν η είδηση έπεφτε σαν βόμβα στην  Ισπανία: Η Γερμανία πληρώνει ακόμα και τώρα συντάξεις στους Ισπανούς  φασίστες που πολέμησαν στο πλευρό της Βέρμαχτ στο Στάλινγκραντ! Με  αφορμή αυτή την είδηση, εντελώς ξαφνικά, η μια μετά την άλλη οι  περισσότερες ισπανικές εφημερίδες ξέθαβαν για εβδομάδες το βοδυνηρό-  παρελθόν και αφιέρωναν άρθρα επί άρθρων στη διαβόητη «Γαλάζια Μεραρχία»  (Division Azul) και στους 37.000 εθελοντές της που, με τις ευλογίες του  δικτάτορα Φράνκο, βρέθηκαν πριν από 73-74 χρόνια στη μακρινή Ρωσία για  να συνδράμουν τη ναζιστική Γερμανία στην απόπειρά της να συντρίψει τον  μπολσεβικισμό!

Πρωταγωνιστής  αλλά και πρωτεργάτης αυτής της απρόσμενης επιστροφής σε ένα παρελθόν  που πολλοί νόμιζαν οριστικά ξορκισμένο, είναι ο Andrej Hunko, ο τόσο  αγαπητός βκαι- στην Ελλάδα βουλευτής της γερμανικής Die Linke, που  αποκάλυψε το σκάνδαλο με την πρωτοβουλία του να ζητήσει εξηγήσεις από  την Καγκελάριο Μέρκελ. Γνωρίζοντας τους αγώνες του φίλου Andrej για την  υπεράσπιση των δικαίων του ελληνικού λαού, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κίνητρό  του στη κατάθεση των κοινοβουλευτικών του ερωτήσεων στη γερμανική  κυβέρνηση δεν ήταν η αποκάλυψη  ενός αλλά μάλλον δυο σκανδάλων: του  φανερού της συνταξιοδότησης από το Γερμανικό κράτος των Ισπανών φασιστών  αλλά και του λιγότερο ορατού, εκείνου της μόνιμης άρνησης του  Γερμανικού κράτους να αποζημιώσει τους Έλληνες πολίτες θύματα των  ναζιστικών θηριωδιών!

*Δυστυχώς,  η είδηση ότι η γερμανική κυβέρνηση πληρώνει τους Ισπανούς φασίστες που  συμπολέμησαν με το ναζιστικό στρατό ενώ αρνείται πεισματικά να  πληρώσει τους Έλληνες που μακέλεψε ο ίδιος ναζιστικός στρατός δεν  φαίνεται να προκάλεσε ιδιαίτερη αίσθηση τόσο στις ελληνικές αρχές όσο  και στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ. Καμιά αντίδραση, και ακόμα χειρότερα, καμιά  πληροφόρηση της ελληνικής κοινής γνώμης. Μόνον απόλυτη εκκωφαντική  σιωπή.*

Αυτό  το σκάνδαλο των σκανδάλων δεν μπορεί όμως να μείνει έτσι. Καθώς μάλιστα  συμπυκνώνει μέσα του όλα τα προβλήματα της εποχής μας, το εφιαλτικό  παρελθόν με το εξίσου απειλητικό παρόν και μέλλον, είναι στα χέρια όλων  των άμεσα θιγόμενων από αυτό,  Γερμανών, Ελλήνων και Ισπανών πολιτών, να  το αναδείξουμε και να του δώσουμε τη συνέχεια που του αξίζει. Και το  πρώτο βήμα σε αυτή τη κατεύθυνση είναι η συνέντευξη που ακολουθεί.  Δίνοντας το λόγο στον ίδιο τον Andrej Hunko ευελπιστούμε ότι, αυτή τη  φορά, θα σπάσει το τείχος της σιωπής και οι αντιδράσεις θα σταθούν στο  ύψος των κρίσιμων περιστάσεων.
κειμενο του Γιώργου Μητραλιά

όσο οι ελληνες θα παίζουν σαν χαζοι παιχνίδια στον οπαπ τόσο οι γερμανοι θα τους πίνουν το αίμα.
οπως καθε χρόνο έτσι και εφέτος δισ ευρω απο τις τσέπες των ελλήνων θα πάνε στην τσέπη του οπαπ και των μετόχων,
απ όπου θα φυγουν εκτος ελλάδας. η μέθοδος ειναι η δημιουργία δελτίου που κερδίζει μετά την κληρωση.
οι κληρώσεις που δεν εχουν νικητή πρώτης κατηγορίας αυξάνουν τα κέρδη του οπαπ με τα διαφημιζόμενα τζακποτ.

----------


## Spark

Οι γερμανοί  δεν ξεχνούν. Δεν ξεχνούν ότι οι μόνες χώρες που αντιστάθηκαν στα σχέδιά  τους κατά το Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο ήταν η Ελλάδα και η Γιουγκοσλαβία.

Στην  Ελλάδα μετά το Αλβανικό Επος όπου ταπεινώθηκε μια θεωρητική υπερδύναμη,  η Ιταλία, αναπτύχθηκε μεγάλη αντιστασιακή δράση. Ο λαός μας οργανώθηκε  και αντιστάθηκε σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε καθυστέρηση την επίθεση του Χίτλερ  στην ΕΣΣΔ, γεγονός το οποίο κατά πολλούς έκρινε και τον πόλεμο. 

Στη  Γιουγκοσλαβία κατά το Β΄ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο οι παρτιζάνοι είχαν υπό τον  έλεγχό τους μια περιοχή στο μέγεθος της Ελβετίας περίπου, γεγονός που  έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στην ανάδειξη του στρατάρχη Τίτο ως αρχηγού της  μεταπολεμικής κυβέρνησης στη Γιουγκοσλαβία.

Τη  Γιουγκοσλαβία πέτυχαν και τη διέλυσαν μέσα από μια σειρά προβοκατόρικων  ενεργειών και στημένων τοπικών εθνικιστικών μηνυμάτων. Κανείς δεν ήθελε  μια μεγάλη σταθερή χώρα στην περιοχή και με ισχυρή βιομηχανία. Αλλά και  αφού τη διέλυσαν με τον εμφύλιο, το 1999 ήρθαν να ισοπεδώσουν ότι είχε  απομείνει (Σερβία - Μαυροβούνιο) με τους νατοϊκούς βομβαρδισμούς κι ενώ  τα σερβικά σώματα ασφαλείας είχαν καταφέρει να θέσουν υπό έλεγχο την  κατάσταση στο Κοσσυφοπέδιο.

*Την  Ελλάδα πάλι την κυρίευσαν με τα δάνεια, τα ρουσφέτια και τη διαφθορά.  Απόκαμαν τον ελληνικό λαό και όταν ξύπνησε βρέθηκε αλυσοδεμένος. Ο  έλληνας δε βομβαρδίζεται. Χάνει το σπίτι του, τη δουλειά του, τα όνειρά  του δίχως να πέσει ούτε μια τουφεκιά. Ισοπεδώνεται με άλλο τρόπο. Κι αν  δεν πέφτουν βόμβες, η ανοικοδόμηση αυτού του τόπου μπορεί να χρειαστεί  ίσως περισσότερα χρόνια από ότι μια κυριολεκτική εμπόλεμη ζώνη.
*
Ελληνες  και Σέρβοι είναι ομόδοξοι λαοί που έχουν στο αίμα τους την αντίσταση  και την ελευθερία. Αυτό θέλουν κάποιοι να το εξαφανίσουν από προσώπου  γης για να υλοποιήσουν τα σχέδιά τους.
Θα τους το επιτρέψουμε;

κείμενο του Στρατή Μαζίδη

----------


## Spark

τι μυαλο κουβαλάνε, σάπιο...
*Σε 62 ανθρώπους ... ο μισός πλούτος της γης*Οι 62 πλουσιότεροι άνθρωποι του πλανήτη  σήμερα έχουν τόσο πλούτο όσο ο  μισός πληθυσμός της Γης - περίπου 3,5  δισεκατομμύρια άνθρωποι - καθώς οι  υπερ-πλούσιοι έχουν γίνει  πλουσιότεροι και οι φτωχοί φτωχότεροι,  σύμφωνα με μια διεθνή ΜΚΟ χθες.

 Ο πλούτος των 62 πλουσιότερων ανθρώπων στον κόσμο έχει αυξηθεί κατά 44%   από το 2010, ενώ ο πλούτος των φτωχότερων 3,5 δισεκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων   μειώθηκε κατά 41%, είπε η Oxfam σε μια έκθεση που δημοσιοποίησε λίγες   μέρες πριν την ετήσια συνάντηση του Παγκόσμιου Οικονομικού Φόρουμ στο   Νταβός της Ελβετίας.

 Σχεδόν οι μισοί υπερ-πλούσιοι είναι από  τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, 17 από  την Ευρώπη, και οι υπόλοιποι από χώρες  που περιλαμβάνουν την Κίνα, τη  Βραζιλία, το Μεξικό, την Ιαπωνία και τη  Σαουδική Αραβία.

 "Δεν μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε να επιτρέπουμε  εκατοντάδες εκατομμυρίων  ανθρώπων να πεινάνε όταν οι πόροι που θα  μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν  για να τους βοηθήσουν απορροφώνται από  αυτούς στην κορυφή", είπε η  διευθύντρια της Oxfam International, Γουίνι  Μπιάνιμα.

 Περίπου 7,6 τρισεκατομμύρια δολάρια από προσωπικό  πλούτο βρίσκονται σε  εξωχώριους φορολογικούς παραδείσους, και αν  πληρωνόταν φόρος στο  εισόδημα που παράγει αυτός ο πλούτος, ένα ποσό της  τάξης των 190 δις  δολαρίων θα ήταν διαθέσιμα σε κυβερνήσεις σε ετήσια  βάση, σύμφωνα με  υπολογισμούς του Γκέιμπριελ Ζάκμαν, λέκτορα στο  Πανεπιστήμιο της  Καλιφόρνιας στο Μπέρκλεϊ.

 Οι  περισσότεροι φτωχοί δεν ζουν πια στις φτωχότερες χώρες, αλλά σε χώρες   με μέσο εισόδημα όπως η Ινδια, είπε ο οργανισμός σε πρόσφατη έκθεσή   του.

 Οι ανισότητες οφείλονται εν μέρει στις διαφορές  εισοδήματος, ιδιαίτερα  μεταξύ μεγαλουπόλεων και αγροτικών περιοχών,  αλλά επίσης και σε διαφορές  στην πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες υγείας και  περίθαλψης, στην παιδεία και σε  θέσεις απασχόλησης.

 Σύμφωνα με  τον οικονομολόγο Όουεν Μπάρντερ, που αναφέρεται στην έκθεση,  "Οι  αριθμοί φαίνεται να δείχνουν ότι οι μεγαλύτερες αιτίες της φτώχειας   είναι (...) η πολιτική, οικονομική και κοινωνική περιθωριοποίηση   συγκεκριμένων ομάδων σε χώρες που κατα τα άλλα τα πάνε μια χαρά".

 Παρότι οι φόροι και οι διαβιβάσεις βοηθούν να μειωθεί η εισοδηματική   ανισότητα στις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες, τα συστήματα αυτά είναι λιγότερο   εύρωστα σε πολλές αναπτυσσόΒ΅ενες χώρες, σύμφωνα με τον ΟΟΣΑ, με εξαίρεση   τη Βραζιλία, η οποία προσφέρει επιδόματα σε περισσότερες από 13,3   εκατομμύρια φτωχές οικογένειες αρκεί να εγγράψουν τα παιδιά τους σε   σχολεία και να συμμετάσχουν σε προγράμματα υγείας.  
απο madata.gr



φτωχεια στην ελλάδα

----------


## Spark

σε αγγλικη γλωσσα
 *Spoiler:*

----------


## Spark

σε ελληνική γλωσσα. θυμάμαι πως με δραχμες χτίσαμε πολιτισμό, με ευρω καταστραφήκαμε

----------


## @962fm@

Αγαπητε, το προβλημα δεν ειναι και δεν επιτρεπεται να ειναι το ιδιο το νομισμα.
*το προβλημα ειναι:*
- η απληστια μας
- η εμμονη μας στο να εκλεγουμε παντα τους ιδιους ''σωτηρες''
- η πηγαια αναγκη μας για διαπλοκη και για βολεμα των ''δικων μας'' παιδιων
- η αγανακτηση μας οταν ΜΟΝΟ τα δικα μας συμφεροντα θιγονται
- η ανεξηγητη εμμονη μας με το παρελθον, οταν οι αλλοι εβλεπαν το μελλον,
μην ξεχναμε οτι εμεις πουλουσαμε τσολιαδακια σουβενιρ και παντα επικαλουμασταν τα 3000 ενδοξα χρονια του Ελληνισμου,
για να βγαλουμε κανα φραγκο... δλδ πατουσαμε στις δημιουργιες ''αλλων'' για να κονομησουμε, δεν δημιουργουσαμε οι ιδιοι.
- η μεγαλομανια πολλες φορες.
- η ικανοποιηση μας οταν ''την πατουσε'' ο διπλανος μας, επειδη κι εμεις καποια στιγμη ''την πατησαμε''

....και δεκα εκατομμυρια αλλοι λογοι...

και η αποδειξη....
εστω οτι ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.., με ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ νομισμα θελετε και με ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ κυβερνηση θελετε.., μας χαρισουν ΟΛΑ τα χρεη
και μας πουν ''ειστε μονοι σας, απο εδω και μπρος''...
ΠΟΙΟΣ πιστευει οτι απο την αλλη μερα ο Ελληνας θα μεγαλουργησει ?
ΠΟΙΟΣ αμφιβαλλει οτι σε 5 χρονια - το πολυ - θα ξαναειμαστε στο βουρκο ?
ΠΟΙΟΣ θεωρει οτι θα παψουν να ισχυουν τα της πρωτης παραγραφου ?

αντε ... καλο μηνα απο σημερα.

----------


## Spark

καλή, καλό, μέρα, μήνα, όλα.

βαγγελη ειναι προβλήματα αυτά που γράφεις και τα προβλήματα έχουν αρνητική ενέργεια.
σκέψου θετικά πως θα μεταβολίσουμε την αρνητική ενέργεια θα την κανουμε θετική και όλα θα πάνε καλύτερα!
πρέπει να δουλέψουμε ωστε να διορθώσουμε τα προβλήματα, έτσι θα ερθει η εξέλιξη.

----------


## @962fm@

Σπυρο μου, αυτα δεν ειναι απλα προβληματα ... ειναι το ιδιο το DNA μας.
αυτο δεν αλλαζει.
χρειαζομαστε reset.... hard reset... ή και reballing.. πως το λενε ?!!!   :Biggrin: 

Θετικη ενεργεια, οταν δεν βλεπεις παιδια να πεινανε ή να πνιγονται
Θετικη ενεργεια, οταν σου φτανουν τα λεφτα για δωσεις στα παιδια σου να φανε στο σχολειο
Θετικη ενεργεια, οταν δεν κινδυνευει το σπιτι σου απο πλειστηριασμο 

συμφωνω... Θετικη Ενεργεια λοιπον...!!!   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Spark

*Κάθε καλό που κάνεις, αφήνει λιγότερο χώρο στο κακό*

  Κάθε ‘σε αγαπώ’ που λες, μαλακώνει το θυμό του άλλου.
Κάθε αγαπώ που νοιώθεις, αφοπλίζει το μίσος από τις καρδιές.
Κάθε ευχαριστώ που χαρίζεις, ανοίγει τη διάθεση για να ξαναπροσφέρουν.
Κάθε σου συγνώμη, επαναπροσδιορίζει τη στάση του άλλου.

 Κάθε συγχωρώ, σπάει τους δεσμούς του παρελθόντος.
Κάθε σου προσφορά, ενώνει την ανθρωπότητα με ισχυρότατες αλυσίδες.
Κάθε σου δράση, γίνεται σημείο αναφοράς για τον κόσμο όλο.
Κάθε καλό που κάνεις, αφήνει λιγότερο χώρο στο κακό.

 Κάθε σου χαμόγελο, φέρνει την άνοιξη στον αποδέκτη του.
Κάθε σου χάδι, ρίχνει άμυνες.
Κάθε ‘σε ακούω’ που προσφέρεις, διευκολύνει λύσεις προβλημάτων.
Κάθε σου σιωπή, εξουδετερώνει τους καυγάδες.

 Κάθε σου είμαι εδώ, φέρνει ζεστασιά.
Κάθε σου συνειδητή στιγμή, διαλύει το φόβο.
Κάθε σου επιλογή, ξαναρυθμίζει το ρολόι του σύμπαντος.

----------

The_Control_Theory (01-03-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Παίδιά στείλτε μου λίγη γιατί μου τελειώνε.... :Sad: 

edit: Θετική όχι αρνητική... :Smile: 

edit: Λέω να γραφτώ στο θέμα αφού είναι θετικό.

----------


## navar

> Παίδιά στείλτε μου λίγη γιατί μου τελειώνε....
> 
> edit: Θετική όχι αρνητική...
> 
> edit: Λέω να γραφτώ στο θέμα αφού είναι θετικό.



να σου φέρω εγώ λίγη θετική αυτοπροσώπως στον βόλο και εσύ για αντάλλαγμα να με πάς στο Μποκο ???

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> να σου φέρω εγώ λίγη θετική αυτοπροσώπως στον βόλο και εσύ για αντάλλαγμα να με πάς στο Μποκο ???



χαχαχα. Απο σένα με τόσο όμορφες απόψεις σίγουρα. Υπάρχουν και καλύτερα από τον Μπόκο πάντως.
Κάτι άρχισε να γίνεται. Βλέπω ήδη αποτελέσματα. Σε προειδοποιώ όμως πως δεν θα αντέξω πάνω από 2 τσίπουρα.
Βασικά δεν πίνω κιόλας αλλά θα κάνω εξαίρεση με σένα.

----------


## navar

πρέπει να κάνουμε και μια θεσσαλική σύναξη . όλο στην αθήνα μαζεύονται !
αρκεί να κλείσουμε μαγαζί που να έχει και πορτοκαλάδες να έρθει και ο finos !

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> πρέπει να κάνουμε και μια θεσσαλική σύναξη . όλο στην αθήνα μαζεύονται !
> αρκεί να κλείσουμε μαγαζί που να έχει και πορτοκαλάδες να έρθει και ο finos !



Εγώ από Καρδίτσα είμαι καταβάθος.  :Smile:  Βόλο απλά γεννήθηκα.
Καλή ιδέα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> *Κάθε καλό που κάνεις, αφήνει λιγότερο χώρο στο κακό*
> 
>   Κάθε ‘σε αγαπώ’ που λες, μαλακώνει το θυμό του άλλου.
> Κάθε αγαπώ που νοιώθεις, αφοπλίζει το μίσος από τις καρδιές.
> Κάθε ευχαριστώ που χαρίζεις, ανοίγει τη διάθεση για να ξαναπροσφέρουν.
> Κάθε σου συγνώμη, επαναπροσδιορίζει τη στάση του άλλου.
> 
>  Κάθε *συγχωρώ*, σπάει τους δεσμούς του παρελθόντος.
> Κάθε σου προσφορά, ενώνει την ανθρωπότητα με ισχυρότατες αλυσίδες.
> ...



Άκου ένα καλό που έμαθα.

Το συγχωρώ βγαίνει από το *συν* + *χώρω* που σημαίνει δίνω *χώρο* στην καρδιά μου. *Προσθέτω* χώρο. *Προσθέτω* καρδιά.
Άρα όταν συγχωρείς κάποιον αυτό σημαίνει πως του δίνεις πάλι την δυνατότητα να μπεί στην καρδιά σου.

Το να συγχωρείς λοιπόν κάνει καλό στην δική σου την καρδιά πρώτα από όλα. Την κάνει πιό μεγάλη.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Εγώ από Καρδίτσα είμαι καταβάθος.  Βόλο απλά γεννήθηκα.
> Καλή ιδέα.



Και άλλος πατριώτης?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Spark

έμαθα πως συγχώρεση ειναι διαφορετική για τον κάθε έναν ανθρωπο, διότι η συγχώρεση εχει σχέση με εγκεφαλική λειτουργία και όχι καρδιακή. τα αισθήματα, συναισθήματα, λογική, ιδέες ειναι τόσο διαφορετικά όσοι και οι ανθρώπινοι εγκέφαλοι.

μπορει ενας ανθρωπος να συγχωρει την πραξη ή την επιλογή που εκανε καποιος αλλος όμως μενει στην μνήμη η εμπειρία ως ανάμνηση και έτσι η ανθρωπινη σχέση δεν θα ειναι όπως πριν ακόμα και εαν συγχωρέσει.
μοιάζει η συγχώρεση με σπασμένο γυαλί που το ενώνεις το κολλάς αλλα δεν θα ειναι όπως πριν σπάσει.

ταιριάζει εδω: Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού.. Το τρις εξαμαρτείν ανδρός παράφρονος ! 

πόσο αντέχει η καρδιά την αρνητική ενέργεια και γιατί να δηλητηριάζεται όταν μπορει να απομακρυνθει απο τον αρνητισμό.
ειναι και μερικοι που τους αρεσει να καταπιέζονται και να πινουν δηλητήρια, περί ορέξεως...

ειναι αλλοι όπως εγω που πιστευουν πως όλα ειναι σχετικά με το τίποτα, πως τίποτα δεν ειναι οπως το βλέπουμε.
όλα περαστικά ειναι σχετικά με τον χρόνο, και ο χρόνος ειναι μια διάσταση.

και επαναφέρω στο θεμα απο το ποστ #1 την ομιλία του καθηγητη αστροφυσικής Μάνου Δανέζη 
*η σκέψη δημιουργεί ύλη*, ειναι σπουδαίο να το καταλάβεις, τότε ανοίγει και ενα τρίτο μάτι που βλέπει διαφορετικά.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ωραία τα λες. Δεν διαφωνώ πουθενά. Ηρεμώ να διαβάζω τέτοια.

----------


## Spark

*Στερεά Ύλη Στην Πραγματικότητα Δεν Υπάρχει. Τα πάντα Είναι Ενέργεια, ακόμη και  εσείς.* Η  στερεά ύλη όπως συμβατικά την καταλαβαίνουμε δεν υπάρχει στο σύμπαν. Διότι όλα  τα σωματίδια είναι απλώς δονήσεις της ενέργειας. Ακόμη και τα άτομα που  σχηματίζουν τα αντικείμενα και τις ουσίες που αποκαλούμε  στερεά στην πραγματικότητα αποτελούνται από 99,99999% κενό  χώρο.
Αυτό που αντιλαμβανόμαστε ως τον φυσικό, υλικό μας  κόσμο, στην πραγματικότητα απέχει πολύ από αυτό. Αυτό έχει αποδειχθεί  επανειλημμένα από πολλούς νομπελίστες φυσικούς (μεταξύ πολλών άλλων επιστημόνων  από όλον τον κόσμο), μεταξύ των οποίων και ο Niels Bohr, Δανός φυσικός ο οποίος  συνέβαλε σημαντικά στην κατανόηση της ατομικής δομής και της κβαντικής  θεωρίας.

"Αν η κβαντομηχανική δεν σας έχει βαθύτατα συγκλονίσει,  δεν την έχετε καταλάβει ακόμα. Ό, τι ονομάζουμε πραγματικό αποτελείται από  πράγματα που δεν μπορεί να θεωρούνται ως πραγματικά."- Niels  Bohr

Τα πάντα είναι ενέργεια, ακόμη και εσείς. Το μόνο που  είστε είναι ενέργεια, και όταν αρχίσετε να αντιλαμβάνεστε τον εαυτό σας με αυτό  τον τρόπο, ως ένα σχεδόν «πνευματικό» ον ανέγγιχτο από τον χώρο και το χρόνο,  και χωρίς περιορισμούς από ένα φαινομενικά φυσικό σώμα, τα εμπόδια μέσα σας θα  αρχίσουν να διαλύονται. Ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος για να βοηθηθείτε να επιτύχετε  αυτά τα επίπεδα της αντίληψης είναι μέσω του διαλογισμού και του  αυτο-στοχασμού.

Τα άτομα που απαρτίζουν το σώμα σας δονούνται συνεχώς  σε πολύ γρήγορο ρυθμό ή «συχνότητα». 
Αν είστε σε μια θετική κατάσταση του νου, τότε δονείστε  σε πολύ υψηλή συχνότητα και αυτό καθιστά πολύ δύσκολο για οποιαδήποτε αρνητική  ενέργεια να σας διεισδύσει, αλλά εάν είστε δυστυχισμένοι ή σε κατάθλιψη και  δονείστε σε πολύ χαμηλή και αργή συχνότητα, τότε είστε ανοικτοί σε όλους τους  τύπους της αρνητικής ενέργειας η οποία θα χρησιμεύσει μόνο στο να σας κατεβάσει  ακόμα περισσότερο.

Με βάση αυτή τη γνώση, αυτό που είμαστε ουσιαστικά,  είναι ένα δονητικό ον που αποτελείται από καθαρή ενέργεια, και ως ανθρωπότητα  συλλογικά, ο τρόπος που δονούμαστε δημιουργεί την πραγματικότητα γύρω μας.  Βασικά το σύμπαν συγχρονίζεται με ό, τι δόνηση εκπέμπουμε. Δεν έχει σημασία αν  είναι θετική ή αρνητική, το σύμπαν θα συγχρονιστεί.  
Κατά συνέπεια, η κατάσταση του κόσμου είναι αποτέλεσμα  της συλλογικής ανθρώπινης συνείδησης. 

Η  σημερινή κατάσταση του κόσμου είναι μια άμεση αναπαράσταση της μέσης δόνησης με  την οποία η ανθρωπότητα λειτουργεί.

Ο  πόλεμος, η πείνα, η φτώχεια, η βία, το μίσος, η απογοήτευση και οι συγκρούσεις  βρίσκονται όλα στον κόσμο, επειδή βρίσκονται στην εσωτερική κατάσταση της  ανθρωπότητας.
Ωστόσο, ανάμεσα σε όλες τις συγκρούσεις είμαστε επίσης  μάρτυρες σε κάτι όμορφο που αναδύεται. 
Είμαστε μάρτυρες της ανάπτυξης, της αγάπης, της  καλοσύνης, της επέκτασης, της συγχώρεσης, και της αλλαγής. Όλα προέρχονται από  μια επιθυμία που αναδύεται από τα βάθη όλων μας να επιστρέψουμε στην φυσική μας  κατάσταση, ώστε να μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε προς ένα μέλλον όπου όλη η ζωή  μπορεί να ευημερήσει. Αυτή είναι η ενεργητική αφύπνιση που συμβαίνει στον  πλανήτη σήμερα.

Η  κατανόηση του σύμπαντος δεν θα επιφέρει την αλλαγή από μόνη της. Θα μας  επιτρέψει να δούμε και να κατανοήσουμε την αληθινή φύση της πραγματικότητας και  του εαυτού μας, αλλά αυτό από μόνο του δεν θα αλλάξει τον κόσμο. Η μεταμόρφωση  αρχίζει πραγματικά όταν θα αρχίσουμε να κατανοούμε τις αρχές του σύμπαντος, και  στη συνέχεια να εφαρμόζουμε αυτές τις αρχές στη ζωή  μας.

Η  σημασία των εν λόγω πληροφοριών για μας είναι να ξυπνήσουμε και να  συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι είμαστε όλο ενέργεια, και εκπέμπουμε τη δική μας μοναδική  ενεργειακή υπογραφή. Τα αισθήματα, οι σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα παίζουν  σημαντικό ρόλο, η κβαντική φυσική μας βοηθά να δούμε τη σημασία του πώς  αισθανόμαστε όλοι. Αν όλοι μας είμαστε σε μια γαλήνια και γεμάτη αγάπη κατάσταση  μέσα μας, αναμφίβολα αυτό θα επηρεάσει τον εξωτερικό κόσμο γύρω μας, και θα  επηρεάσει επίσης το πώς οι άλλοι αισθάνονται.

Όλα αυτά συμβάλλουν άμεσα στην αλλαγή του κόσμου και  λόγω της υψηλότερης ενεργειακής φύσης των δονήσεων, όπως η αγάπη, η χαρά, και  συμπόνια.

Του Kasim Khan

----------

The_Control_Theory (04-03-16)

----------


## kted

Δεν είναι ωρα να χορεύουμε ξεβράκωτοι στο ολόγιομο φεγγάρι.
Αλλά από την άλλη, αν έτσι αισθάνεστε...

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δεν είναι ωρα να χορεύουμε ξεβράκωτοι στο ολόγιομο φεγγάρι.
> Αλλά από την άλλη, αν έτσι αισθάνεστε...
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk




να ζεστάνει λίγο ο καιρός,,,κάνει κρύο για ''ξεβρακωσιες'',, να βγει και ο Μάιος και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Spark

> Δεν είναι ωρα να χορεύουμε ξεβράκωτοι στο ολόγιομο φεγγάρι.
> Αλλά από την άλλη, αν έτσι αισθάνεστε...
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk




κερνάω *ακτινοβολημένο λικεράκι*, και ηλεκτροθεραπεια κάνω σε οποιους χρειάζονται.
και
για δύσκολες περιπτώσεις "δαιμονισμένων" εχω υψηλή τάση, μια ματιά στο προφιλ μου στα θεματα που εχω παρουσιάσει για οποιον ενδιαφέρεται...

----------


## Spark



----------


## μποζονιο

Ουτε να τρολλαρω δε μπορω πια με εχετε ξεπερασει.

----------


## baladofatsas

Εγώ να σας πω την αλήθεια το είδα όλο το βιντεάκι και αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά με αυτό!! Ο άνθρωπος είναι πολύ καλός ομιλητής και έκανε μια ευχάριστη κουβέντα με κόσμο που έπρεπε να μιλήσει όσο γίνεται απλά. Ανυπόστατα πράγματα όπως κάποιοι τα ανέφεραν ίσως έχουν δικαίωμα να τα χαρακτηρίζουν αλλά είμαι σίγουρος οτι ειπώθηκαν με αυτόν τον τρόπο για να γίνουν αντιληπτά ως εικόνες. Δεν ήταν επιστημονική διάλεξη!! Νομίζω ότι ήταν εξαιρετικός!!

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Εκεί που λες όλα πάνε κατά την αρνητική πλευρά της ενέργειας ξαφνικά βλέπεις ανθρώπους έτοιμους να βοηθήσουν ένα άτυχο πλάσμα...
και τσουπ! θετική ενέργεια!!!

----------


## The_Control_Theory



----------


## Spark

> Εκεί που λες όλα πάνε κατά την αρνητική πλευρά της ενέργειας ξαφνικά βλέπεις ανθρώπους έτοιμους να βοηθήσουν ένα άτυχο πλάσμα...
> και τσουπ! θετική ενέργεια!!!



Ναι, πολυ θετική ενέργεια στο φούρνο  :Biggrin: 

*http://www.eliasmamalakis.gr/recipe.asp?syntagi_cat_id=4&syntagi_id=307*

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ναι, πολυ θετική ενέργεια στο φούρνο 
> 
> *http://www.eliasmamalakis.gr/recipe.asp?syntagi_cat_id=4&syntagi_id=307*




χαχαχαχα black χιούμορ.

----------


## Spark

*σαν σημερα οι φιλοι σας οι γερμανοι*

----------

navar (05-04-16)

----------


## Spark

πρεπει να ισορροπουμε την αρνητική με θετική

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Spark είναι Άνοιξη... Αυτό και μόνο?

Και επειδή μετά την Άνοιξη έρχεται το καλοκαίρι πάρε ένα ωραίο ανεβαστικό θετικό τραγουδάκι.





Θα θελα μιά μέρα να γνωριστούμε να κάτσουμε να φιλοσοφήσουμε.

----------


## Spark

*Η δικτατορία των αμαθών επιχειρεί να κυριαρχήσει στην Ελλάδα*

Δεν  χωρά καμμία αμφιβολία ότι ζούμε στην εποχή της πληροφορίας. Ποτέ στην  ανθρώπινη ιστορία τόσοι πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν είχαν πρόσβαση σε απίστευτες  μάζες πληροφοριών και γνώσεων. Ποτέ η επικοινωνία δεν υπήρξε τόσο  άφθονη και γρήγορη, ώστε να είναι πανταχού παρούσα. Δεν εκπλήσσει έτσι  το γεγονός ότι, υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες, πολλοί στοχαστές κάνουν λόγο για  έναν νέο πολιτισμό, κεντρικό στοιχείο του οποίου είναι η πληροφορία.  Μία πληροφορία, όμως, η οποία όλο και περισσότερο παραμορφώνεται, κυρίως  από αυτούς που την αντλούν και την διακινούν, ενώ την ίδια στιγμή την  αποφεύγουν αυτοί που θα έπρεπε να την δεχτούν. Με άλλα λόγια, στην εποχή  της υπερπληροφόρησης, παρατηρείται σημαντική αντίσταση στην πληροφόρηση  και ευρεία παραχάραξή της.

Έτσι,  όπως θα έλεγαν οι Ανρί Μπεργκσόν και Καρλ Πόππερ, αντί οι ανοικτές  κοινωνίες να είναι ορθολογικότερες, περισσότερο καταρτισμένες και όσο  ποτέ άλλοτε ενημερωμένες, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.  Όταν έχει την επιλογή, ο σημερινός άνθρωπος δεν είναι ούτε πιο  ορθολογικός ούτε πιο έντιμος πνευματικά από τον αντίστοιχο της  προ-επιστημονικής εποχής. Ακόμα χειρότερα, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η  ασυναρτησία και η πνευματική ανεντιμότητα έχουν προσλάβει διαστάσεις  τέτοιες που μόνον ανησυχία και ζοφερές σκέψεις προκαλούν.

Όπως  πολλά πολιτικά και πνευματικά φαινόμενα δείχνουν, στην παρούσα φάση  εκρήξεως της επικοινωνίας και ταχύτατης μεταφοράς και διάδοσης γνώσεων  και πληροφοριών, ο κόσμος μας άγεται και φέρεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την  αποκαλούμενη δικτατορία των αμαθών. Καθοριστικά αρνητικός, από την  άποψη αυτή, είναι ο ρόλος των μέσων μαζικής επικοινωνίας (ΜΜΕ), αλλού  περισσότερο και αλλού λιγότερο. Μπροστά στην πολυπλοκότητα του κόσμου  μας και τις νέες πολυσύνθετες προκλήσεις που αντιμετωπίζει, αντί τα ΜΜΕ  να προσπαθούν να συμβάλλουν στην κατανόηση του εξωτερικού κόσμου,  αντιθέτως, κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να εγκλείσουν τους καταναλωτές  πληροφοριών σε χώρους λαθεμένων βεβαιοτήτων. *(MATRIX)*

Παραφράζοντας  τον Βιτγκεστάϊν θα λέγαμε ότι η «φιλοσοφία» πολλών ΜΜΕ είναι να  «μαγέψουν το πνεύμα με λέξεις και εικόνες, ώστε να το αποκόψουν από την  σκέψη». Έτσι, αξιοποιούν την έμφυτη διανοητική οκνηρία των ατόμων για  να τα απομονώσουν από τα μονοπάτια της ευφυΐας.

Όπως  γράφαμε και παλαιότερα, η ευφυΐα είναι πρωτίστως η ικανότητα συλλογής  και χρήσεως γνώσεων. Με άλλα λόγια, αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε οικονομικούς  όρους, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η ευφυΐα λειτουργεί όταν κανείς μπορεί να  διαχειριστεί κάποιες ποσότητες γνώσεων. Όσο δε πιο αποτελεσματικά μπορεί  να οργανώσει αυτή την διαχείριση, τόσο περισσότερο προβάλλονται οι  διάφορες διαστάσεις της. Καθοριστικός είναι, συνεπώς, ο ρόλος των πηγών  τροφοδοσίας της ευφυΐας, αλλά και της ποιότητάς της.

Σημαντικό  είναι επίσης και το επίπεδο του αποδέκτη γνώσεων και πληροφοριών. Αν  είναι προσανατολισμένος προς την λογική, την κριτική αντιμετώπιση και  την αναζήτηση της επαλήθευσης, τότε η ευφυΐα αποκτά μεγαλύτερη ισχύ και  μπορεί να ξεπεράσει το πάθος ή την μεταφυσική. Σε κάθε διαφορετική  περίπτωση, αποδυναμώνεται και καταλήγει στην μη εκδήλωσή της. Έτσι, το  άτομο χάνει κάθε πνευματική τάση για δράση και αδρανοποιείται κοινωνικά.

Επειδή  δε, λόγω διανοητικής οκνηρίας, ο άνθρωπος ελάχιστα ενδιαφέρεται για  πνευματική γυμναστική, ένα εκπληκτικό φαινόμενο που παρατηρείται στην  εποχή μας είναι αυτό του σχηματισμού «κοινωνιών άγνοιας», στις οποίες  καλλιεργούνται συστηματικά χαμηλού επιπέδου συναισθηματικές αντιδράσεις.

Κορυφώνεται έτσι η δικτατορία των αμαθών βη οποία στην Ελλάδα αποτελεί και κυρίαρχο στοιχείο της καθημερινής μας ζωής.

του Αθαν. Χ. Παπανδρόπουλου

----------


## Spark

*Όλα γκρεμίζονται μα εμείς ας κάνουμε όνειρα. Η ζωή παλεύεται με όνειρα και όχι με μιζέριες*

*Πάψε πια να μιζεριάζεις. Πάψε**  να μετράς. Και κυρίως πάψε να με γειώνεις. Ξέρεις, έχω συναίσθηση του  πόσο άσχημα είναι τα πράγματα εκεί έξω. Δε ζω σε κάποιο φανταστικό  κόσμο. Εκεί έξω κυκλοφορώ κι εργάζομαι κάθε μέρα. Εκεί έξω πληρώνω  λογαριασμούς και χαράτσια. Εκεί έξω υπολογίζω και δε μου φτάνουν τα  χρήματα μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.*
*
* *Την  ξέρω την πραγματικότητα, τη ζω. Μα δεν την αγαπώ. Πως θα μπορούσα,  άλλωστε. Και δεν τη δέχομαι. Δεν τη γουστάρω για συγκάτοικο, πως το  λένε.*
*
* *Εσύ  μπορεί να θέλεις να κοιμάσαι μαζί της. Να τη βλέπεις το πρωί που ξυπνάς  και το βράδυ πριν κλείσεις τα μάτια σου. Μπορεί να σου αρέσει αυτή τη  μιζέρια να τη βλέπεις και στον ύπνο σου. Εγώ τα όνειρα μου τα θέλω  φωτεινά, ανέμελα, πολύχρωμα.*
*
* *Γι’αυτό εμένα μη μη με αγγίζεις. Και κυρίως μη με κατηγορείς ανώριμη.** Δεν είμαι. Είμαι απόλυτα συνειδητοποιημένη. Ξέρω τι θέλω μα κυρίως τι δε θέλω.*
*
* *Δε θέλω τούτη τη μαυρίλα που μας βάψανε τη ζωή. Δε θέλω να κουβαλώ πάνω μου την κρίση πέρα από όσο είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο.*
*
* *Κι εσύ με πιέζεις. Και κυρίως με χαλάς.*
*
* *Εγώ μετρώ όνειρα κι εσύ λεφτά.*
*
* *Εγώ μετρώ στιγμές κι εσύ απλήρωτες υπερωρίες.*
*
* *Παράτα τα όλα και πάμε μια βόλτα. Το άγχος μας δε σώζει τον κόσμο. Μήτε πληρώνει λογαριασμούς.*
*
* *Μόνο συνθέτει δυστυχίες.*
*
* *Ένα μωσαϊκό γίνηκε η δυστυχία του κόσμου. Και με πονά να το βλέπω. Με πονά να υπάρχει.*
*
* *Έλα να κάνουμε μερικές θετικές σκέψεις. Αυτές σου λείπουν. Και μερικά χαμόγελα.*
*
* *Χαμογέλα μου να σε δω όπως είσαι. Άνθρωπος νέος, ζωντανός.*
*
* *Πάψε  να είσαι το φάντασμα που σε καταντήσανε. Δες εμένα. Παραπαίω κι όμως  φορώ το πιο καλό μου χαμόγελο. Εκείνο που φτάνει ως τα μάτια.*
*
* *Γιατί έτσι παλεύεται αγάπη μου η ζωή. Δίχως μουρμούρα και μιζέρια. Με δύναμη και τρέλα.*
*
* *Έλα να τους τρελάνουμε εμείς, πριν το κάνουν αυτοί.*
*
* *Έλα να νοιαστούμε για την ψυχική μας ισορροπία. Έλα να ζήσουμε.*
*
* *Φτωχικά. Δε με νοιάζει.* *Μα όχι μίζερα.*
*
* *Στενόχωρα. Δε με πειράζει.* *Μα όχι κλειστοφοβικά.*
*
* *Τη ζωή μου τη διαφεντεύω εγώ. Και δεν επιτρέπω σε κανέναν να μου την κάνει σκουπίδι.*
*
* *Ζορίζομαι, το ξέρεις. Ζορίζεσαι, το ξέρω. Κι όλοι μαζί με μας το ίδιο.*
*
* *Κι  είναι άσχημα τα πράγματα. Κι είναι το πηγάδι άπατο ακόμη. Δεν έχουμε  ξύσει το βυθό. Δεν τον έχουμε πλησιάσει καν. Έτσι λένε τουλάχιστον. Έτσι  αποδεικνύεται μέρα τη μέρα.*
*
* *Μα χαμογέλα μου. Και θα σου γελάσω κι εγώ. Κι ας κάνουμε όνειρα. Μικρά ή μεγάλα. Τρελά ή λογικά.*
*
* *Όνειρα  να είναι. Αυτά κανένα μισθολόγιο δεν μπορεί να τα πετσοκόψει. Και καμία  τράπεζα να τα κατασχέσει. Είναι το παραθυράκι της ζωής ενάντια στην  παράνοια των ανθρώπων.*
*
* *Όνειρα!*
*
* *Όλα γκρεμίζονται μα εμείς ας κάνουμε όνειρα.*
*
* *Ας ελπίσουμε σε μια καλύτερη μέρα.*
*
* *Ας  πιστέψουμε σε αυτή κι ας την κυνηγήσουμε. Δίχως γκρίνιες και μιζέριες.  Δίχως άγχη και καυγάδες. Δίχως θυμούς και παραλογισμούς.*
*
* *Μόνο με χαμόγελα.*
*
* *Με θετική ενέργεια και πίστη.*
*
* *Στο Θεό, τον άνθρωπο και τη ζωή.*
*
* *Κι όλα θα φτιάξουν*

Της Στεύης Τσούτση

----------

IRF (05-11-16)

----------


## Spark

*«Συναισθηματική αποτοξίνωση»: Πώς να καθαρίσετε το μυαλό σας από τις αρνητικές σκέψεις*

*Ακολουθεί μια ενδιαφέρουσα συνταγή αποτοξίνωσης.*
*Αν  αισθάνεστε ότι έχετε χάσει το ενδιαφέρον για την ζωή, αν υποφέρετε  συχνά από τους φόβους και τις ιδεοληψίες σας, αν αισθάνεστε λυπημένος,  αν δεν έχετε την δύναμη να ονειρευτείτε, αν δε μπορείτε να νιώσετε χαρά  είναι επειδή η ψυχή σας έχει δηλητηριαστεί και το μυαλό σας έχει  παραλύσει από τις τοξικές σκέψεις και τα τοξικά αρνητικά συναισθήματα.  Και αυτή η τοξικότητα μπορεί να περάσει από την ψυχή σας στο σώμα. Η  ψυχή σας κλαίει. Θα πρέπει να την ακούσετε και να της δώσετε χρόνο για  να επουλώσει τις πληγές της και να ανακτήσει την δύναμη της.*
*
* *Είναι  σημαντικό να αποφύγετε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις, το αίσθημα κατωτερότητας  και θλίψης που μόνο κακό κάνουν στην αγνότητα της ψυχής σας. Θα πρέπει  να προσπαθήσετε να αισθάνεστε περισσότερη ευγνωμοσύνη και πίστη, να  χαμογελάτε περισσότερο και να κάνετε καλά πράγματα και για τον εαυτό σας  και για τους άλλους γιατί μονάχα έτσι θα είστε ικανοί να παράγετε  θετικές σκέψεις. Θυμηθείτε πως η Συναισθηματική Αποτοξίνωση είναι  ζωτικής σημασίας για να ανακτήσετε τη χαρά και την όρεξη για ζωή.*
*Η συνταγή για την Αποτοξίνωση της ψυχής*
*Συστατικά:*
*
1 ματσάκι ευαισθητοποίηση και μια δυνατή απόφαση για να κάνετε βελτιωτικές αλλαγές στον εαυτό σας.*
*
* *1 φλιτζάνι ευγνωμοσύνη για να αναγνωρίσετε ό,τι θετικό υπάρχει στην ζωή σας και να το εκτιμήσετε.*
*
* *1 φλιτζάνι ευγένεια για να δείξετε και στους γύρω σας τις καλές σας προθέσεις.*
*
* *1 φλιτζάνι προοπτική και ελπίδα που βασίζεται στην πραγματικότητα χωρίς αβάσιμες προσδοκίες.*
*
* *2 κουταλιές της σούπας εμπιστοσύνη και πίστη.*
*
* *Εμπιστοσύνη και πίστη στον εαυτό σας και στους συνανθρώπους σας.*
*
* *Η  Συναισθηματική Αποτοξίνωση είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για να θεραπεύσετε  την ψυχή σας. Καθαρίστε την σκέψη σας από κάθε τι αρνητικό. Μάθετε να  αναπνέετε βαθιά, να διαλογίζεστε, να τρώτε υγιεινά, να πίνετε άφθονο  καθαρό νερό και κυρίως να μην ενθαρρύνετε τις σκέψεις που οδηγούν την  ψυχή σας σε δυσφορία. Αποφύγετε τους αρνητικούς ανθρώπους και μην δίνετε  βάση στην κριτική τους. Αλλάξτε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις με θετικές. Η ζωή  μας έχει δυσάρεστες και δύσκολες καταστάσεις που θα πρέπει να μάθετε να  διαχειρίζεστε με θετικό τρόπο.*
*
* *Αγαπήστε  και υπερασπιστείτε τον εαυτό σας και τις αξίες σας. Επιλέξτε θετικές  και υγιείς συμπεριφορές και ζήστε με χαρά και γαλήνη που θα τρέφει την  αυτοπεποίθησή σας και θα μπορείτε να ζήσετε καλύτερα.*
*
* *Το  άρθρο εμπνεύστηκε από τις "Συνταγές για τη ζωή" της Becky Krinsky. Ένα  έργο που δημιουργήθηκε το 2005 και είναι αφιερωμένο στην βελτίωση της  αυτοεκτίμησης των ανθρώπων, παρέχοντας έμπνευση και πρακτικά εργαλεία  για να ζήσουν καλύτερα.*

----------


## Spark

*Μεγάλη Τρίτη: Το τροπάριο της Κασσιανής και οι τρεις παραβολές*

----------


## Spark

*Συμβαίνουν όλα για κάποιο λόγο;  περί θρήνου...*

  Ο Tim Laurence, είχε γράψει ένα πολύ διεισδυτικό άρθρο, στο οποίο πραγματευόταν το κατά πόσον  είναι δυνατό να βοηθήσουμε κάποιον, τον οποίο θρηνεί. Υποστηρίζει, ότι  πρέπει να είμαστε εξαιρετικά προσεκτικοί με αυτά που λέμε σε έναν  άνθρωπο, ο οποίος βιώνει μια προσωπική και δυσβάσταχτη απώλεια. Είναι  προτιμότερο να μην πούμε τίποτα από το να πούμε κάποιες τυπικές φράσεις,  που μπορεί να πληγώσουν περισσότερο.

Ακούω  ένα άντρα να λέει μια ιστορία. Μια φίλη του είχε ένα πολύ σοβαρό  τροχαίο ατύχημα και τώρα ζει ως παραπληγική. Πολλές από τις ελπίδες της  έχουν εξανεμιστεί.
Το  έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν, αλλά ποτέ δεν σταματάει να με  σοκάρει: Της λέει, ότι νομίζει πως η τραγωδία της οδήγησε σε θετικές  αλλαγές στην ζωή της. Προφέρει τις λέξεις, που δεν αποτελούν τίποτα  λιγότερο από ψυχολογική, συναισθηματική και πνευματική βία: 'Όλα για κάποιον λόγο συμβαίνουν'

Της  λέει, ότι ήταν κάτι που έπρεπε να συμβεί για να ωριμάσει. Όμως, ακριβώς  αυτές οι βλακείες είναι που καταστρέφουν ανθρώπινες ζωές. Και είναι  κατηγορηματικά ψευδείς.

Έχοντας  δουλέψει για πολλά χρόνια ως σύμβουλος με ανθρώπους που υποφέρουν,  εξακολουθεί να με εκπλήσσει, ότι αυτοί οι μύθοι εξακολουθούν να  υφίστανται παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από  κοινοτοπίες μεταμφιεσμένες ως σοφίες. Και το χειρότερο από όλα είναι,  ότι μας κρατά μακριά από το μοναδικό πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνουμε, όταν  έρθουν τα πάνω κάτω στην ζωή μας, δηλαδή να θρηνήσουμε.

Η  πραγματικότητα έχει ως εξής: Όπως πολύ εύστοχα είχε πει η μέντοράς μου,  Megan Divine:
*'Κάποια πράγματα στην ζωή δεν μπορούν να διορθωθούν.  Μπορούν μόνο να κουβαληθούν'*

Η  διαδικασία του θρήνου είναι εξαιρετικά επώδυνη. Η θλίψη δεν συμβαίνει  μόνο, όταν κάποιος πεθαίνει. Όταν καταρρέουν οι σχέσεις μας, θρηνούμε.  Όταν οι ευκαιρίες γκρεμίζονται, θρηνούμε. Όταν οι ασθένειες μας  καταστρέφουν, θρηνούμε.

Το  να χάνεις το παιδί σου δεν μπορεί να διορθωθεί. Το να υπάρχει μια ανίατη ασθένεια δεν μπορεί να διορθωθεί.
 Το να προδίδεσαι από έναν  κοντινό σου άνθρωπο δεν μπορεί να διορθωθεί. Αυτές τις καταστάσεις  μπορούμε μόνο να τις κουβαλάμε μέσα μας.

Επιτρέξτε  μου να είμαι σαφής: Εάν έχετε έρθει αντιμέτωποι με μια τραγωδία και  κάποιος σας λέει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, ότι η τραγωδία σας ήταν γραφτό  να γίνει, ότι συνέβη για κάποιο λόγο, ότι θα σας κάνει ένα καλύτερο  άνθρωπο, ή ότι αν αναλάβετε την ευθύνη για αυτό η κατάσταση θα  διορθωθεί, έχετε κάθε δικαίωμα να τον απομακρύνετε από την ζωή σας.

Ναι,  η καταστροφή μπορεί μελλοντικά να οδηγήσει στην ωρίμανση, αλλά πολύ  συχνά δεν το κάνει. Συχνά καταστρέφει ζωές. Εν μέρει, δηλαδή, αφού  έχουμε αντικαταστήσει τον θρήνο με τις συμβουλές. Με τις κοινοτοπίες.

*Το  τελευταίο πράγμα που θέλει να ακούσει ένας άνθρωπος που θρηνεί, είναι  συμβουλές. Ο κόσμος τους έχει γκρεμιστεί. Το να προσπαθείτε να  εκλογικεύσετε την κατάσταση μπορεί μόνο να βαθύνει περισσότερο τον πόνο  τους. Το μόνο που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να είστε συμπονετικοί. Να  πείτε ακριβώς αυτές τις λέξεις:*

*'**Αναγνωρίζω τον πόνο σου. Είμαι εδώ μαζί σου'*

Δεν  χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερες ικανότητες,απλά να έχετε την θέληση να είστε  μαζί με τους αγαπημένους σας, που υποφέρουν για όσο χρειαστεί, να είστε  παρόντες όσο καιρό τους πάρει για να συνέλθουν.

Να είστε μαζί τους και σωματικά και πνευματικά. Μην φεύγετε, όταν αισθάνεστε άβολα ή νιώθετε, ότι δεν τους προσφέρεται τίποτα.
Κάθε άνθρωπος που θρηνεί χρειάζεται έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο μαζί του, για να μπορέσει να θεραπευτεί και να λυτρωθεί.

Η  κοινωνία αντιμετωπίζει τον θρήνο ως μια ασθένεια που πρέπει να  θεραπευτεί. Έχουμε κάνει τα πάντα για να αποφύγουμε ή να αγνοήσουμε την  θλίψη. Και το αποτέλεσμα ποιο είναι; Να περιτριγυριζόμαστε από  κοινοτοπίες και όχι από ανθρώπους.

Η λύτρωση και η μεταμόρφωση μπορεί να συμβούν, μόνο αν θρηνήσεις. Η θλίψη από μόνης της δεν είναι εμπόδιο.

----------


## apilot

Σπύρο σου εύχομαι καλό Πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση.

----------


## Spark

*μελάνι φτιαγμένο απο πίσσα που συλλέξανε απο..
*

----------


## Spark

*Πώς θα γίνετε ευτυχισμένοι με μόλις 15 λεπτά την ημέρα: Ενας Θιβετιανός βουδιστής μοναχός αποκαλύπτει [εικόνες]*



*Αν  αναρωτιέστε ποιος είναι ο πιο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο φτάνει  να γκουγκλάρετε το όνομα Μάθιου Ρίκαρντ και θα τον βρείτε.*
*Ο 69χρονος Θιβετιανός βουδιστής μοναχός γεννημένος στη Γαλλία είναι και επίσημα ο «πιο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος του κόσμου».*
*Ο ίδιος θεωρεί τον τίτλο λίγο υπερβολικό ωστόσο μοιράζεται με τους  αναγνώστες του Business Insider το μυστικό της δικής του ευτυχίας.*

 **  ** *Σύμφωνα με τον διάσημο νευροεπιστήμονα του Πανεπιστημίου του  Ουισκόνσιν, Ρίτσαρντ Ντέιβιντσον ο Μάθιου Ρίκαρντ συμμετείχε σε ένα  πείραμα που διήρκεσε 12 χρόνια. Ο Ντέιβιντσον τοποθέτησε στο κεφάλι του  Μάθιου 256 αισθητήρες και κατέγραψε ότι όταν ο μοναχός βρισκόταν σε  κατάσταση διαλογισμού και ένιωθε συμπόνια ο εγκέφαλος του ήταν  ασυνήθιστα φωτεινός.*
 ** *Οι εγκεφαλογράφημα έδειξε πως όταν ο Μάθιου διαλογιζόταν ο εγκέφαλος  του παρήγαγε κύματα γάμμα. Πρόκειται για κύματα που συνδέονται με τη  συνείδηση, την προσοχή, τη μνήμη και τη μάθηση και «που μέχρι εκείνη τη  στιγμή δεν είχαν αναφερθεί σε βιβλιογραφία της νευροεπιστήμης», δήλωσε  Ντέιβιντσον. Οι σαρώσεις έδειξαν επίσης υπερβολική δραστηριότητα στον  αριστερό προμετωπιαίο φλοιό του εγκεφάλου σε σύγκριση με τον δεξιό  φλοιό, επιτρέποντας του βιώνει ευτυχία και να μειώνει την τάση προς την  αρνητικότητα.*
 ** *Το Business Insider συνάντησε τον Μάθιου Ρίκαρντ στο Παγκόσμιο  Οικονομικό Φόρουμ στο Νταβός της Ελβετίας. Αυτές είναι οι συμβουλές που  δίνει για την «αιώνια» ευτυχία:*
 ** 
*Γίνεται αλτρουιστές και σταματήσετε να σκέφτεσαι μόνο το εγώ σας. Είναι μια κουραστική διαδικασία που οδηγεί στη δυστυχία.**Αν θέλετε να ευτυχίσετε γίνεται αγαθοί. Αυτό θα σας κάνει όχι μόνο  να αισθανθείτε καλύτερα αλλά και θα επηρεάσει αυτούς που είναι κοντά  σας. * *Γυμνάστε το μυαλό σας όπως θα κάνατε με το σώμα σας πριν από τον  Μαραθώνιο. Υπάρχει η άποψη ότι η καλοσύνη, η προσοχή, η συναισθηματική  ισορροπία και η ανθεκτικότητα είναι δεξιότητες που μπορεί κάποιος να  μάθει. Όλα αυτά μαζί συνθέτουν την ευτυχία άρα η ευτυχία είναι κάτι το  οποίο μαθαίνεται.**Διαλογιστείτε σκεπτόμενοι ωραία πράγματα για 15 λεπτά την ημέρα λέει  ο μοναχός. Μη αφήσετε καμία άλλη σκέψη να διακόψει τη ροή των θετικών  συναισθημάτων που νιώθετε εκείνη την ώρα. Ήδη μετά από δυο εβδομάδες θα  νιώσετε ψυχική ευφορία. Φανταστείτε τι θα νιώθετε όταν το κάνετε για 50  χρόνια όπως ο Ρίκαρντ.* 
*
«Αν το μυαλό σας είναι γεμάτο με καλοσύνη, πάθος και αλληλεγγύη ο νους  σας θα γίνει υγιής και αυτό θα οδηγήσει σε άνθιση» δήλωσε ο Ρίκαρντ.  «Τότε θα είστε σε πολύ καλύτερη ψυχική κατάσταση, το σώμα σας θα είναι  πιο υγιές και όλοι γύρω σας θα το αντιληφθούν».*

----------

IRF (05-11-16)

----------


## Spark

υγεία, χαρά, και συνεχίζουμε..

εγραψα αυτο το ποστ γιατι καθημερινά δέχομαι ερεθίσματα απο τα ΜΜΕ, τις ειδήσεις, σχετικά με τα 11 εκατομ ευρω που δινει η κληρωση του τζοκερ αυτη την κυριακη.
αλλα επειδη αυτο το παραμυθι εχει αρνητική ενέργεια, γραφω τις σκεψεις μου ως αντιδραση στην πλυση εγκεφάλου που κανουν.

*η "συνομωσία" του Τζόκερ.* 
κατάθεση των δελτίων είναι μέχρι την ώρα 21:30. Στις 21:35, ο κεντρικός  σέρβερ έχει ήδη διαπιστώσει ποιοι και πόσοι συνδυασμοί εξη αριθμών ΔΕΝ  έχουν παιχτεί.
 Η κλήρωση γίνεται στις 22:00. _"Μεταξύ χειλέων και κύλικος πολλά πέλει"_...που έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι ημών.
Μεταξύ  21:35 και 22:00, έχουν τον χρόνο να "ορίσουν" ποια εξάδα θα βγει  που ΔΕΝ έχει παιχτεί.

η κεντρικη διευθυνση του οπαπ και ο προγραμματιστής του συστήματος ξέρουν πως να εισάγουν στην κλήρωση δελτίο που δημιουργήθηκε μετά την κλήρωση. 
με την παραπάνω μέθοδο δημιουργουν  νικητές όποτε θέλουν και με τον τρόπο αυτό μοιράζουν τα λεφτα ολων  αυτων που παιζουν παιχνίδια του οπαπ.
αυτη η απάτη  ειναι καλα στημένη, με το απόρρητο των νικητων δεν εμφανίζουν νικητές  και στέλνουν τα λεφτα των ελληνων στο εξωτερικό.

οι "νικητές" δεν εμφανίζονται ποτέ ετσι ο λαός δεν μπορει να ξερει εαν ειναι πραγματικοι νικητές που παιρνουν τα εκατομμυρια ή φτιαχτοι νικητές.

το χειρότερο ειναι πως αυτοι οι φτιαχτοι νικητές δεν επενδυουν στην ελληνική οικονομία αλλα στέλνουν τα εκατομμυρια που προέρχονται απο τον ελληνικο λαό στο εξωτερικό.

εαν υπήρχε έντιμος εισαγγελέας με σκοπό να κανει έρευνα τους νικητές και τι έκαναν τα λεφτά που πήραν θα γινόταν μεγάλο σκάνδαλο.

*ΟΠΑΠ=ΑΠΑΤΗ , ανοιξτε τα μάτια σας, μην παιζετε, σας πίνουν το αιμα*

καλά τωρα,  :whistle:  θεωρίες συνομωσίας απο τον σπαρκ και σενάρια..

----------

mikemtb (04-11-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Η κλήρωση του ΤΖΟΚΕΡ γίνεται με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο ή μηχανικό, μπίλιες και κληρωτίδες; Αν γίνεται με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο υπάρχει σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα και θα συμφωνήσω 100%. Αν όμως γίνεται με μηχανικό τρόπο και παρουσία κόσμου τότε θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ ευφάνταστος ο τρόπος στησίματος.  :Smile: 

*ΟΠΑΠ=ΑΠΑΤΗ , ανοιξτε τα μάτια σας, μην παιζετε, σας πίνουν το αιμα
**
+10000000000000000000 Κι εγώ μαζί σου!*

----------


## Spark

*Πώς θα φέρετε την τύχη στη ζωή σας*

 
                       Μερικοί άνθρωποι έχουν περισσότερη τύχη από ό,τι κάποιοι άλλοι και  μερικές φορές φαίνεται ότι η τύχη είναι απολύτως ανέφικτη για ορισμένους  ανθρώπους. Τα καλά νέα είναι ότι μπορούμε να είμαστε όλοι τυχεροί στη  ζωή. Διότι ακόμα κι αν η τύχη μας κάνει να πιστεύουμε ότι είναι κάτι  μυστικιστικό, έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να την προσελκύσουμε, αν επιλέξουμε  να ζήσουμε τη ζωή μας με έναν ιδιαίτερο τρόπο. 

*Αλλά τι είναι τύχη;* 
Η τύχη είναι δύσκολο να προσδιοριστεί, αλλά εύκολο να αναγνωριστεί. Όταν  κάποιος κερδίζει το λαχείο ή αποφεύγει ένα τραγικό ατύχημα, μπορούμε να  πούμε ότι είναι τυχερός. Από την άλλη πλευρά, όταν μιλάμε για κακή  τύχη, είναι όταν κάποιος πέφτει θύμα μιας ανίατης ασθένειας, οικονομικής  καταστροφής ή άλλων ατυχών περιστάσεων. Ακόμα κι αν η ίδια η λέξη  «τύχη» φαίνεται να υπονοεί κάτι που είναι πέρα από τον έλεγχό μας, ένα  μέρος της ψυχής μας πιστεύει πάντα ότι μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε πραγματικά  τη μοίρα μας. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που τα βιβλία και τα μαθήματα  αυτοβελτίωσης, είναι πάντα δημοφιλή. Από αυτή την άποψη, η τύχη δεν  είναι τυχαία ή αυθαίρετη, αλλά είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να προσελκύσουμε  με τις σκέψεις, τα συναισθήματα και τη στάση μας. 

*Γιατί βλέπουμε ότι η τύχη ορισμένων ανθρώπων φαίνεται να αλλάζει; 

Γιατί μερικοί άνθρωποι είναι σε θέση να προσελκύσουν την καλή τύχη με την αλλαγή της ζωής τους; 

Διαβάστε πώς θα φέρετε περισσότερη τύχη στη ζωή σας.* 

*Αλλάξτε νοοτροπία στη ζωή σας* 
Δυστυχώς ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των ανθρώπων δεν βλέπει το μέλλον με θετική  σκέψη. Αν πιστεύετε ότι τα πράγματα θα βελτιωθούν, έχετε τη δύναμη να τα  αλλάξετε. Το μυαλό μας είναι ένα καταπληκτικό εργαλείο που μπορεί να  μας βοηθήσει να ζήσουμε μια ζωή με ευδαιμονία ή δυστυχία. Εσείς  καθορίζετε την πορεία της ζωής σας και την αναζητάτε. 

*Να είστε ανοιχτοί και πιο απλοί* 
Ένας λόγος που πολλοί άνθρωποι θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους άτυχο είναι ότι σε  κάθε κατάσταση ψάχνουν για ένα συγκεκριμένο αποτέλεσμα, όπως για  παράδειγμα: «παρευρέθηκα στο γάμο με την ελπίδα να βρω τον μελλοντικό  σύντροφό μου». Με μια συγκεκριμένη αναζήτηση είναι χαμένες οι όμορφες  στιγμές, οι αναμνήσεις και οι ευκαιρίες. Να είστε ανοιχτοί σε ό, τι έχει  να σας προσφέρει η ζωή. 

*Να είστε πρόθυμοι για αλλαγές* 
Αν θέλετε κάτι διαφορετικό στη ζωή σας, πρέπει να σταματήσετε να  ενεργείτε με τον ίδιο τρόπο και ιδίως όταν βλέπετε ότι καταλήγετε στο  ίδιο σημείο. Εάν λειτουργείτε με τον ίδιο τρόπο, θα έχετε το ίδιο  αποτέλεσμα. Αν σας παρουσιαστεί μια ευκαιρία, είτε είναι στη δουλειά,  είτε στην αγάπη, εκμεταλλευτείτε την. 

*Πιστέψτε στις δυνατότητές σας* 
Προκειμένου να συμβεί οτιδήποτε μαγικό, υπέροχο και απίστευτο στη ζωή  σας, θα πρέπει να έχετε μέσα σας την ελπίδα ότι θα συμβεί. Μερικές φορές  συμβαίνουν άσχημα πράγματα στη ζωή. Μπορείτε όμως, να μάθετε και να  αναπτυχθείτε μέσα από τις αρνητικές εμπειρίες. Το σημαντικό πράγμα είναι  να εστιάσετε στο θετικό αποτέλεσμα. Μερικές φορές αυτό μπορεί να είναι  δύσκολο να το δείτε όταν βιώνετε μια οδυνηρή κατάσταση. Τότε ρωτήστε τον  εαυτό σας: «Τι μπορώ να μάθω από αυτό;» Αυτό το μάθημα μπορεί να γίνει  ένα έναυσμα για καλή τύχη. 

*Αφήστε πίσω σας τις αρνητικές εμπειρίες* 
Το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα είναι να αφήσετε πίσω σας τις αρνητικές  εμπειρίες του παρελθόντος και μην αναμοχλεύετε μέσα σας το ότι είχατε  αδικηθεί, είχατε προδοθεί και είχατε κακή τύχη. Τέτοιες ιστορίες σας  κρατούν παγιδευμένους στο παρελθόν και αποκλείουν την καλή τύχη στο  μέλλον. 

*Εμπιστευθείτε το ένστικτό σας* 
Με κάθε κατάσταση στη ζωή, αποκτάτε εμπειρία. Είναι στο χέρι σας να  εξασκήσετε τη διορατικότητά σας και τη γνώση σας μέσα από κάθε εμπειρία  που έχετε. Η ζωή συνεχίζει να μας εντυπωσιάζει με το γεγονός ότι μπορεί  κάποια γεγονότα που συνέβησαν στο παρελθόν να μας πλήγωσαν, εν τούτοις,  στο μέλλον είμαστε ευγνώμονες για ό,τι συνέβη και κατ’ επέκταση για την  τύχη μας, γιατί φάνηκε ότι είχαν θετικό αντίκτυπο αργότερα στη ζωή μας. 

*Σεβαστείτε το κάρμα σας* 
Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι σκέφτονται πώς να πάρουν από τους άλλους και  αυτό θεωρούν ως καλή τύχη. Αυτό είναι σαν να θεωρείτε ότι είστε το  κέντρο του σύμπαντος και ότι πρέπει να σας έρθουν καλά πράγματα από όλες  τις πλευρές. Όμως, αυτό δεν δημιουργεί καλή τύχη. Το μυστικό είναι να  εξετάσετε τι χρειάζονται και οι άλλοι. Και στη συνέχεια να αναλάβετε  δράση. Είτε επιλέξετε να εργαστείτε εθελοντικά, είτε να βοηθήσετε τον  συνάνθρωπό σας, αυτό δημιουργεί καλό κάρμα αλλά και θετική ενέργεια που  δημιουργεί παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές από τους άλλους. 

*Συμμετέχετε στη ζωή, μην είστε θεατές* 
Η ζωή απαιτεί συμμετοχή και για να έχετε καλή τύχη, θα πρέπει να την  αναζητήσετε και όχι απλά να ελπίζετε και να εύχεστε ότι θα φτάσει στην  πόρτα σας. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν πώς να την εκτιμήσουν  επειδή δεν έχουν κάνει καν την προσπάθεια να την ανακαλύψουν. Με άλλα  λόγια, δημιουργείστε την τύχη που συμβαίνει στη δική σας ζωή. Επιλέξτε  πώς θα ζήσετε, εξερευνήστε, δημιουργήστε ευκαιρίες, να είστε αισιόδοξοι  και να ρισκάρετε. Αυτό είναι καλή τύχη. 

Πηγή:astropedia.gr

----------


## Spark

*ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΥΜΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ. ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ*
144 
 			»Ἡ Διχόνια, ποὺ βαστάει 
			ἕνα σκῆπτρο ἡ δολερὴ 
			καθενὸς χαμογελάει, 
			πάρ᾿ το, λέγοντας, κι ἐσύ.
  			145 
			»Κειὸ τὸ σκῆπτρο ποὺ σᾶς δείχνει, 
			ἔχει ἀλήθεια ὡραῖα θωριά· 
			μὴν τὸ πιᾶστε, γιατὶ ρίχνει 
			εἰσὲ δάκρυα θλιβερά.
  			146 
			»Ἀπὸ στόμα ὅπου φθονάει, 
			παλικάρια, ἂς μὴν ῾πωθῇ, 
			πῶς τὸ χέρι σας κτυπάει 
			τοῦ ἀδελφοῦ τὴν κεφαλή.
  			147 
			»Μὴν εἰποῦν στὸ στοχασμό τους 
			τὰ ξένα ἔθνη ἀληθινά: 
			«Ἐὰν μισοῦνται ἀνάμεσό τους, 
			δὲν τοὺς πρέπει ἐλευθεριά».
  			148 
			»Τέτοια ἀφήστενε φροντίδα· 
			ὅλο τὸ αἷμα ὁποὺ χυθῇ 
			γιὰ θρησκεία καὶ γιὰ πατρίδα, 
			ὅμοιαν ἔχει τὴν τιμή.
  			149 
			»Στὸ αἷμα αὐτό, ποὺ δὲν πονεῖτε, 
			γιὰ πατρίδα, γιὰ θρησκειά, 
			σᾶς ὁρκίζω, ἀγκαλιασθῆτε 
			σὰν ἀδέλφια γκαρδιακά.
  			150 
			»Πόσον λείπει, στοχασθῆτε, 
			πόσο ἀκόμη νὰ παρθῇ 
			πάντα ἡ νίκη, ἂν ἑνωθῆτε, 
			πάντα ἐσᾶς θ᾿ ἀκολουθῇ.

http://users.uoa.gr/~nektar/arts/tri...eley8erian.htm

*
* **

----------


## Spark

αρνητικη ενέργεια και αυξησεις στα lidl

----------


## Spark

*Ένας  ανερχόμενος διατροφικός κίνδυνος!**

*Τα τελευταία χρόνια, παρατηρείται σε  σημαντικό βαθμό η συσσώρευση βαρέων μετάλλων στα γεωργικά και  κτηνοτροφικά προϊόντα β και μάλιστα χωρίς κάποια ιδιαίτερη μείωση, σε  αντίθεση με άλλες τοξικές οργανικές ενώσεις.
Αφού  αυτά τα προϊόντα αποτελούν το βασικότερο κρίκο στην τροφική αλυσίδα, η  είσοδος των βαρέων μετάλλων στα αγροτικά οικοσυστήματα θεωρείται, από  τους επιστήμονες, θεμελιώδους σημασίας, καθώς η επιβάρυνση της υγείας  του καταναλωτή είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική, αθροιστικά.
Βαρέα  μέταλλα είναι τα μέταλλα εκείνα πουβ¦ έχουν ειδικό βάρος μεγαλύτερο από  αυτό του σιδήρου και είναι τοξικά σε χαμηλές συγκεντρώσεις. Τα βαρέα  μέταλλα τα ανευρίσκουμε στη φύση είτε διαλυμένα ως ιόντα στο νερό, είτε  ως μεταλλεύματα στους βράχους, είτε ακόμα προσκολλημένα σε μόρια του  αέρα.
Τα  βαρέα μέταλλα, σε γενικές γραμμές δεν αποβάλλονται από τον οργανισμό,  όση αποτοξίνωση και να κάνει κάποιος, και θεωρούνται μια από τις αιτίες  για πολλές χρόνιες ασθένειες όπως πονοκέφαλοι, σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας,  αλζχάιμερ, κλπ
Η  επιβάρυνση της τροφικής αλυσίδας με βαρέα μέταλλα οφείλεται στη ρύπανση  του περιβάλλοντος από τις ανθρωπογενείς δραστηριότητες, όπως η διάθεση  ανεπεξέργαστων λυμάτων στους υδάτινους αποδέκτες, καύση στερεών  απορριμμάτων, η ανεξέλεγκτη διάθεση στερεών απορριμμάτων (περιέχοντα  βαρέα μέταλλα) στο έδαφος, η καύση συμβατικών καυσίμων κ.α.
Δεδομένου  ότι τα βαρέα μέταλλα δεν αποικοδομούνται, συσσωρεύονται στο έδαφος και  τα νερά (γλυκά και αλμυρά), με αποτέλεσμα να περνούν στην τροφική  αλυσίδα. Η τοξικότητά τους εξαρτάται από το είδος του βαρέως μετάλλου,  τη συγκέντρωσή του, την συνύπαρξη του με άλλα βαρέα μέταλλα, και το  είδος του μεγαοργανισμού.
Επιπτώσεις
*Αρσενικό:*  Το ανόργανο αρσενικό συγκεντρώνεται στους μύες, τον εγκέφαλο, τον  σπλήνα, τους νεφρούς, την καρδιά, τα μαλλιά και τα νύχια. Δηλητηρίαση  από αρσενικό προκαλεί παράλυση του νευρικού συστήματος, κώμα και θάνατο,  ενώ χρόνια έκθεση προκαλεί μυϊκή ατονία, απώλεια όρεξης, απώλεια  βάρους, τριχόπτωση και καρκινογένεση.
*Κάδμιο:*  Το κάδμιο σε τοξικές συγκεντρώσεις και χρόνια έκθεση, είναι δυνατόν να  προκαλέσει νεφρικές και ηπατικές βλάβες, υπογονιμότητα στους άνδρες, και  καρκινογένεση.
*Μόλυβδος:*  Ο μόλυβδος προκαλεί βλάβες στο νευρικό σύστημα (και κυρίως στον παιδικό  πληθυσμό σχετίζεται με προβλήματα πνευματικής καθυστέρησης), ηπατικές  και νεφρικές βλάβες, ευνοεί την εμφάνιση καρδιαγγειακών παθήσεων, και  καρκινογένεση.
*Υδράργυρος:*  Ο υδράργυρος ανιχνεύεται κατά κύριο λόγο στα αλιεύματα που προέρχονται  από ρυπασμένες περιοχές, και συγκεντρώνεται στο ήπαρ και τους νεφρούς  προκαλώντας αντιστοίχως βλάβες, προσβάλει το κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα  και προκαλεί προβλήματα που σχετίζονται με την πνευματική ανάπτυξη των  παιδιών, και καρκινογένεση.
*Χρώμιο:*  Το εξασθενές χρώμιο προκαλεί καρκινογένεση, ηπατικές και νεφρικές  διαταραχές, δερματίτιδες, και όταν εισέρχεται από την αναπνευστική οδό  είναι δυνατόν να προκαλέσει εκτός από καρκίνο των πνευμόνων και χρόνια  βρογχίτιδα.
*Χαλκός:*  Ο χαλκός είναι ένα μέταλλο το οποίο είναι απαραίτητο στον ανθρώπινο  οργανισμό αφού συμμετέχει στην ανάπτυξη του αγγειακού και σκελετικού  συστήματος, βοηθά στην απορρόφηση του σιδήρου, βοηθά στη λειτουργία του  νευρικού συστήματος, όμως αν υπερβούμε την ημερήσια διαιτητική πρόσληψη  σε χαλκό είναι δυνατόν να εμφανιστούν νεφρικές και ηπατικές διαταραχές.  (Για τα άλλα βαρέα μέταλλαβ¦ τσιμουδιά!)

Τα  βαρέα μέταλλα συσσωρεύονται σε πρωτεϊνικούς ιστούς και τα οστά. Έτσι οι  καταναλωτές θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουν την κατανάλωση ύδατος από  ρυπασμένες περιοχές, καθώς και την κατανάλωση συκωτιού και νεφρών από  μεγάλης ηλικίας ζώα, και ζώα που προέρχονται από ρυπασμένες περιοχές,  καθώς επίσης και τρόφιμα βολβούς (πατάτες, κρεμμύδια, καρότα), που  παρήχθησαν σε επιβαρυμένες με βαρέα μέταλλα περιοχές.
(Μετά αναρωτιόμαστε όλοι γιατί ο καρκίνος θερίζει με γεωμετρική πρόοδο!)

Πηγές: Αξιολόγηση Διατροφικής Επικινδυνότητας Ι. Ζαμπετάκης Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.

----------

mikemtb (07-12-16)

----------


## Spark

*καλημέρα ειναι, σημερα 12/12 εορτη του Σπυριδωνα του θαυματουργου,,
στέλνω θετικη ενεργεια και φωτονια Αγάπης σε αυτους που εορτάζουν και γενικότερα.
*
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84054

+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Na-3b9GWAc

----------

picdev (12-12-16)

----------


## katmadas

χρονια πολλα αγορι....

----------


## SV1JRT

Χρόνια Πολλά Σπύρο..

----------


## aris52

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ :Smile:

----------


## Spark

*Γιορτάζουμε  την Πρωτοχρονιά, τον Μέγα Βασίλειο,* που τόσο αγαπούσε και σεβόταν ο  λαός μας.
 Για την Εκκλησία «τύπος και υπογραμμός» είναι οι  άγιοι, οι οποίοι δεν δίσταζαν να συγκρουστούν και με τον Καίσαρα. «Την  βασιλέως φιλίαν μέγα μεν ηγούμαι μετ’ ευσεβείας, άνευ δε ταύτης,  ολέθριαν αποκαλώ» θα πει ο άγιος Βασίλειος στον αιρετικό αυτοκράτορα  Ουάλη. Σήμερα υποταχτήκαμε στις άπληστες συμμορίες του ΔΝΤ, της τρόικας  και γονατίζουμε από τα καταστρεπτικά δάνεια.
*
«Εσύ  δεν είσαι πλεονέχτης; Εσύ δεν είσαι κλέφτης, αφού σφετερίζεσαι εκείνα  που δέχτηκες από τον Θεό για να τα διαχειριστείς ως οικονόμος; Μήπως  νομίζεις ότι θα ονομαστεί λωποδύτης μόνον εκείνος που γδύνει κάποιον και  του αρπάζει τα ρούχα, ενώ εκείνος που δεν ντύνει τον γυμνό, αν και  μπορεί να το κάμει, αξίζει να πάρει άλλο όνομα;
 Πρόσεξε! Το ψωμί που εσύ  παρακρατείς, είναι του πεινασμένου το ένδυμα που φυλάγεις στις  αποθήκες σου, είναι του γυμνού το παπούτσι που σαπίζει στο σπίτι σου,  είναι του ξυπόλυτου τα χρήματα που τα κατακρατείς χωμένα στη γη (ή  σε τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς, στην ημεδαπή ή σε αλλοδαπές τράπεζες),  είναι εκείνου που έχει ανάγκη.
Ώστε λοιπόν τόσους αδικείς, όσους θα  μπορούσες να βοηθήσεις». («Ώστε τοσούτους αδικείς όσοις παρέχειν  εδύνασο». Μεγ. Βασιλείου «περί πλεονεξίας» Ε.Π. 31, 276-277).**

 «Να  μη δεχτείς ποτέ δανειστή, που σε πολιορκεί. Να μην ανεχθείς ποτέ να σε  αναζητούν, για να βρουν τα ίχνη σου και να σε συλλάβουν σαν άλλο θήραμα  (οι τοκογλύφοι).
 Το δάνειο είναι η αρχή του ψεύδους είναι αφορμή  αχαριστίας, αγνωμοσύνης και επιορκίας. Άλλα λέει εκείνος που δανείζεται  και άλλα εκείνος που δανείζει.
 Είσαι φτωχός τώρα, αλλά ελεύθερος. Όταν  δανειστείς, όχι μόνο δεν θα πλουτίσεις, αλλά θα χάσεις και την ελευθερία  σου.
Η  φτώχεια δεν φέρνει καμμιά ντροπή. Γιατί λοιπόν να προσθέτουμε στον  εαυτό μας τη ντροπή του δανείου; Κανείς δεν θεραπεύει τα τραύματά του με  άλλο τραύμα, ούτε θεραπεύει το ένα κακό με άλλο κακό, ούτε επανορθώνει  τη φτώχεια με τόκους**»  (Μεγ. Βασιλείου, «ΙΔ΄ Ψαλμ. και περί τοκιζόντων, 2 ΕΠΕ 5,  78-80).
*

----------


## Spark

Όργανo βαστάει, κερί κρατεί και τον Αϊ-Γιάννη παρακαλεί. Άϊ-Γιάννη  αφέντη και βαπτιστή βάπτισε κι εμένα Θεού παιδί. Ν’ ανεβώ επάνω στον  ουρανό να μαζέψω ρόδα και λίβανο.

----------


## Spark

*Μεγάλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Ο ρόλος του νερού στη καρδιακή προσβολή!*



 **
  *
* *Πόσοι  απο εσάς ξέρετε πως λένε, ότι δεν πρέπει να πίνουν τίποτα πριν πάνε για  ύπνο, διότι θα πρέπει να ξυπνάνε κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας;  * *ΛΑΘ0Σ*
*
* *Κάτι άλλο που δεν ήξερα. Ρώτησα το γιατρό μου γιατί οι άνθρωποι ουρούν τόσο κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας.*
*Απάντηση  από τον καρδιολόγο μου: Η βαρύτητα κρατά το νερό στο κάτω μέρος του  σώματός σας όταν είστε σε όρθια θέση (πόδια πρήζονται). Όταν ξαπλώνετε  και το κάτω μέρος του σώματος (πόδια κλπ) είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τα  νεφρά, είναι τότε που τα νεφρά απομάκρυνουν του νερού, επειδή είναι  ευκολότερο.*
*
* Αυτό, στη συνέχεια, συνδέεται με την τελευταία δήλωση!
Ήξερα  ότι θα πρέπει να πιώ μία ελάχιστη ποσότητα νερού για να βοηθήσει  ξεπλύθούν τις τοξίνες από το σώμα , αλλά αυτό ήταν νέα πληροφορία για  μένα.

Η σωστή στιγμή για να πιεις νερό. Πολύ σημαντικό. Από μια καρδιολόγο!
*Πίνοντας νερό σε μία συγκεκριμένη ώρα του 24ωρου μεγιστοποιεί την αποτελεσματικότητά του στο σώμα. . .*
*
* *2 ποτήρια νερό μετά το ξύπνημα βοηθά στην ενεργοποίηση εσωτερικών οργάνων*
*
* *1 ποτήρι νερό 30 λεπτά πριν από το γεύμα βοηθάει την πέψη*
*
* *1 ποτήρι νερό πριν από το μπάνιο βοηθά στη μείωση της αρτηριακής πίεσης*
*
* *1 ποτήρι νερό πριν πάτε για ύπνο αποφεύγεται εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο ή καρδιακή προσβολή
*
*
* Μπορώ  να προσθέσω και αυτό : Ο γιατρός μου, πού είναι καρδιολόγος είπε ότι  πίνοντας νερό πρίν τον ύπνο προφυλάσει απο κράμπες των ποδιών ! Τα πόδια  έχουν ανάγκη εφυδάτωσης όταν παθαίνουν κράμπες !

 Οι περισσότερες καρδιακές προσβολές συμβαίνουν στην ημέρα, γενικά μεταξύ 6 πμ και του μεσημέριου.

 Έχοντας  ένα επεισόδιο κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας, όταν η καρδιά πρέπει να  είναι πλέον σε ηρεμία, σημαίνει ότι κάτι ασυνήθιστο συνέβη.

 Υπάρχουν και άλλα συμπτώματα της καρδιακής προσβολής, εκτός από τον πόνο στο αριστερό χέρι.
*
* *
* *Καθένας πρέπει επίσης να γνωρίζει το σύμπτωμα ενός έντονου πόνου στο πηγούνι, καθώς και η ναυτία και μεγάλη εφίδρωση:*
*
* *Ωστόσο, αυτά τα συμπτώματα μπορεί επίσης να συμβαίνουν λιγότερο συχνά.*
*
* *Σημείωση: Μπορεί να ΜΗΝ υπάρχει πόνος στο στήθος κατά τη διάρκεια μιας καρδιακής προσβολής.*
*
* *Η πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων (περίπου 60%) που είχαν υποστεί καρδιακή προσβολή κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου τους δεν ξυπνήσαν.*
*
* *Ωστόσο, εάν αυτό συμβεί, ο πόνος στο στήθος μπορεί να σας ξυπνήσει από τον βαθύ ύπνο σας.*
*
* *Αν συμβεί αυτό, αμέσως, μετά διαλύεται δύο ασπιρίνες στο στόμα σας και να τις καταπιείτε με λίγο νερό.*
*
* *Στη  συνέχεια:**
 A> Καλέστε το 166.   B> Τηλεφωνήστε ένα γείτονα ή ένα μέλος της  οικογένειας που ζει πολύ κοντά - Πες καρδιακή προσβολή!
  Γ> Αναφέρατε  ότι έχετε πάρει 2 ασπιρίνες.
**Δ>**Καθίστε σε μια καρέκλα ή καναπέ κοντά στην εξώπορτα και να περιμένετε για την άφιξή του 166 και.. Μην ξαπλώνετε!*
*
* 
 **

*
* *Ένας  καρδιολόγος δήλωσε ότι εάν κάθε πρόσωπο μετά τη λήψη αυτού του e-mail,  το στέλνει σε 10 άτομα, ίσως μια ζωή θα μπορούσε να σωθεί!*
*
* *Προωθείστε αυτό το μήνυμα. Μπορεί να σώσει ζωές!*

----------


## Ακρίτας

Chain letter και  μάλιστα παλιό.

Κανείς δεν σου απαγορεύει να αναμεταδίδεις ό,τι θεωρείς σωστό. 

*Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να επισημαίνεις ότι πρόκειται για κείμενο που σέρνεται έδώ και χρόνια στο διαδίκτυο και να μη μιλάς στο πρώτο πρόσωπο;**
*

----------


## Spark

ναι ειναι κειμενο που υπάρχει στο δικτυο, το διάβασα, θεωρω οτι ειναι λογικό, ειναι σημαντικό να ξερεις αυτά τα στοιχεία.
προσέχω ιδιαίτερα το νερό που πίνω να ειναι φιλτραρισμένο και ιονισμένο γιατι θελω να παιρνω μεσα απο το νερό την θετική ενέργεια που χρειάζομαι,
και οσοι πινουν νερό που δεν γνωριζουν τι περιέχει ειναι σαν να πινουν βρωμιές.
το παραπάνω κειμενο εχει αξία για αυτους που δεν ξερουν τι να κανουν και πως να το κανουν.

και το παρακατω βιντεο δειχνει την διαφορά που εχουν τα νερά. μετρητες ph υπαρχουν στην αγορά

----------


## Spark

τα πλαστικά εχουν θετική ενέργεια εαν ανακυκλωθουν!
*https://e-thessalia.gr/11-toni-plastika-kapakia-gia-dio-anapirika-amaxidia/*

----------


## Spark

γεια κ χαρά ξανά..
ειναι ο χρόνος μια αλλη διάσταση; ειναι ψευδαίσθηση; ειναι διαφορετικός για το κάθε πλάσμα;
τι σημασία μπορει να εχει η όποια απάντηση;
έχει σχέση η ενέργεια με τον χρόνο;
μα τα ρολόγια σας...
όποιος κοιτάζει την ωρα στο ρολόι ορίζει την προσωπική του ψευδαίσθηση;





Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71404
φευγουν οι άνθρωποι και μένει πίσω η ύλη, έρχονται νέοι άνθρωποι βλέπουν την ύλη και αναρωτιούνται  :Confused1: 
δηλαδή δεν βλεπουν ακριβώς την ύλη, βλέπουν και αντιλαμβάνονται ο κάθενας διαφορετικά

----------


## Spark

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά φιλε Νικο + σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες αφιερωνω το τραγουδι
http://feelarocka.com/introduce-your-band-more-than-anything.html

----------


## thomastropo

Θετικη ενεργεια ....μεγαλη κουβεντα!
Μπορουμε να παρουμε θετικη ενεργεια στον υπνο μας.
Να εκμεταλευτουμε το 1/3 της ζωης μας και να μην παει χαμενο.
Και που πηγαινουμε στον υπνο?
Αν υπαρχει κανεις για να το δουμε ας ποσταρει

----------


## Spark

γεια σου θωμα, που πηγαινω στον ύπνο μου; το σώμα σαφως μένει εκει που ξαπλώνει,
το μυαλό κάνει ταξίδια μερικές φορές φανταστικά, άλλες φορές φέρνει αναμνήσεις απο το παρελθόν (για να μην τις ξεχνά),
καθαρίζει την μνήμη απο άχρηστες πληροφορίες, ο οργανισμός αναπλάθει κύτταρα παράγει κολαγόνο κα.
καλός ύπνος (8ωρο ύπνου ειναι βασικό) ειναι θετική ενέργεια και σε όποιον λείπει ύπνος
ας τον δει γιατρός και δεν ειναι κακό να παιρνει καποιος χάπια (με συνταγή) για να κοιμάται καλά
και η χαλαρωτική μουσική εχει αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Spark

δειτε απο το 0:40 και μετά




Αισθανόμαστε πραγματικά στο σπίτι μας όταν είμαστε κοντά σε ανθρώπους για τους οποίους νοιαζόμαστε πραγματικά. *Το πιο πολύτιμο πράγμα στη ζωή δεν είναι τα υλικά αγαθά αλλά οι συναισθηματικοί δεσμοί*.

  Μπορεί να ξεχνάμε το γεγονός αυτό, ή μπορεί να υπάρχουν ορισμένες  στιγμές που δεν του δίνουμε μεγάλη σημασία. Ωστόσο τελικά όλα γίνονται  πιο εύκολα όταν κάποιος μας συντροφεύει.
*Με τον καιρό το πραγματικό νόημα βρίσκεται σε μια συναισθηματική καρδιά γεμάτη αγάπη και φιλία.*

απο: https://meygeia.gr/to-pio-polytimo-p...atikoi-desmoi/

----------


## thomastropo

> γεια σου θωμα, που πηγαινω στον ύπνο μου; το σώμα σαφως μένει εκει που ξαπλώνει,
> το μυαλό κάνει ταξίδια μερικές φορές φανταστικά, άλλες φορές φέρνει αναμνήσεις απο το παρελθόν (για να μην τις ξεχνά),
> καθαρίζει την μνήμη απο άχρηστες πληροφορίες, ο οργανισμός αναπλάθει κύτταρα παράγει κολαγόνο κα.
> καλός ύπνος (8ωρο ύπνου ειναι βασικό) ειναι θετική ενέργεια και σε όποιον λείπει ύπνος
> ας τον δει γιατρός και δεν ειναι κακό να παιρνει καποιος χάπια (με συνταγή) για να κοιμάται καλά
> και η χαλαρωτική μουσική εχει αποτελέσματα.



Λοιπον οπως ελεγα υπαρχει τροπος να εκμεταλευτουμε το χρονο στον υπνο μας και να παρουμε απαντησεις για πολλα θεματα που μας απασχολουν περα απο την ξεκουραση του σωματος που γινεται απο το ιδιο το σωμα.
Για να φτασουμε στο σημειο να δουμε ποσο ωφελιμη ειναι μια επαφη με τον κοσμο των ονειρων θα πρεπει να εξασκηθουμε με καποιες "πρακτικες" στο να θυμομαστε την υπαρξη μας καθημερινα και αυτο θα γινει το εργαλειο για να αναγεννηθουμε πνευματικα ωστε να αποκτησουμε καποιο βαθμο σηνειδητοποιησης.
Ουσιαστικα για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να ειμαστε σε "επιφυλακη" κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας.
Ενα πρωτο πρακτικο βημα θα ηταν να ειμαστε stand by κατα τη διαρκεια της μεταβασης απο το σημειο εκεινο το μεταβατικο απο ξυπνιος στον υπνο.
Να παρατηρησουμε πως γινεται αυτη η διαδικασια (γινεται καθε βραδυ)

----------


## thomastropo

> δειτε απο το 0:40 και μετά
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αισθανόμαστε πραγματικά στο σπίτι μας όταν είμαστε κοντά σε ανθρώπους για τους οποίους νοιαζόμαστε πραγματικά. *Το πιο πολύτιμο πράγμα στη ζωή δεν είναι τα υλικά αγαθά αλλά οι συναισθηματικοί δεσμοί*.
> 
>   Μπορεί να ξεχνάμε το γεγονός αυτό, ή μπορεί να υπάρχουν ορισμένες  στιγμές που δεν του δίνουμε μεγάλη σημασία. Ωστόσο τελικά όλα γίνονται  πιο εύκολα όταν κάποιος μας συντροφεύει.
> *Με τον καιρό το πραγματικό νόημα βρίσκεται σε μια συναισθηματική καρδιά γεμάτη αγάπη και φιλία.*
> ...



Ωραιο το βιντεο και αυτο που λες για συναισθηματικους δεσμους μα θα εχει περισσοτερη αξια αν κατανοησουμε πρωτα πως ειμαστε εμεις ψυχολογικα να αναγνωρισουμε την πραγματικοτητα μας. Ετσι θα νιωθουμε καλυτερα και θα μπαινουμε ευκολοτερα στη θεση των αλλων

----------


## Spark

θωμα χαιρομαι που σου αρεσει το βιντεο και το απόσπασμα, το νόημα ειναι ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ 2018
και
η ψυχολογία ειναι διαφορετική για τον κάθε εγκέφαλο, ειναι σπάνιο να βρεις αλλον άνθρωπο που "η συχνότητα του" να ειναι κοντά στην δική σου/μου.
η αντίληψη και η ικανότητα να διακρίνεις ειναι διαφορετική, αυτό που νομίζεις πως βλεπουν τα μάτια σου συμβαινει να διαφέρει απο την αλήθεια.
προσέχετε τις ψευδαίσθησεις που δημιουργει ο εγκεφαλος σας, να βλέπετε με τα μάτια της ψυχής,
δείτε το ματριξ και την θέση σας ως ενεργειακή οντότητα που δεν χάνεται
ομως μεταβάλλεται, αλλάζει σχήμα κ μορφή πέρα απο τον χρόνο σε άλλο τόπο.

----------


## thomastropo

> να βλέπετε με τα μάτια της ψυχής



Αυτο πως θα γινει, με τα λογια ευκολα λες κατι, για πες και ποιος ειναι ο δρομος, το μονοπατι να φτασουμε να βλεπουμε με τα ματια της ψυχης!
Δεν αποκταται και πετυχαινεται απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη..... εχεις πρακτικο τροπο να τεινουμε σε κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Spark

τους τρόπους μου εχω αναπτύξει σε αυτο το θέμα, αν κανεις αναδρομή
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post692106

ομως να εστιάσουμε ότι θα ειναι *ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ 2018*
 (όχι για όλους)  :Biggrin:

----------


## antonisfa

Για να δούμε και αυτό το σημαντικό θέμα της θετικής και αρνητικής ενέργειας που κλέβει συνεχώς απ την πρώτη.

Χρόνια πολλά και πάμε. Στο #363 ρωτήθηκαν τρόποι για να πετύχουμε την ευτυχία (αυτό είναι το θέμα και όλα επιστρέφουν σε αυτό) 
Σπύρο στην παραπομπή που έκανες (και συγχαρητήρια για το θέμα σου) τα περισσότερα σχόλια είναι διανοητικού τύπου και χωρίς να αναφέρονται σε κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό. Καλές οι αναφορές σε "μεγάλους" που άφησαν εποχή μα θα ήθελα και γω κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό κάτι πιο κοντινό στην πραγματικότητά μας, σ αυτό που ζούμε καθημερινά.

Ο άνθρωπος δουλεύει καθημερινά(όσοι έχουν απομείνει εδώ) αγωνίζεται για την επιβίωση ..όμως δεν είναι ευτυχισμένος!
Βλέπουμε όμως και ανθρώπους που μέσα σε τόση πίκρα που ζουν φαίνεται πως δεν χάνουν τις ελπίδες τους να κερδίσουν την ευτυχία κάποια μέρα αλλά δε γνωρίζουν με ποιο τρόπο.
Το πιο σημαντικό για μένα είναι πως συγχέουν την απόλαυση με την ευτυχία. Όλα μέσα στο matrix που αναφέρεται έχουν να κάνουν με ότι υπάρχει και ζει γύρω μας και εμείς παίρνουμε αρνητική ή θετική ενέργεια χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε. Συνήθως ψάχνουμε την ευτυχία σε μέρη εκτός από μας, ενώ αυτή βρίσκεται μέσα μας!
Ότι και να λέμε χορεύεις ή όχι, ερωτεύεσαι ή δεν, έχεις ή δεν έχεις αυτό που λέμε χρήμα, ΕΣΥ δεν είσαι ευτυχισμένος αν και σκέφτεσαι το αντίθετο.
Πιστεύω πως ζούμε τη ζωή μας και "φεύγουμε" έτσι απλά χωρίς καν να νιώσουμε πως είναι αυτό που λέμε "ευτυχία"Και πάντα ονειρευόμαστε από τότε που καταλαβαίνουμε ότι υπάρχουμε.......
Γενικά σε αυτόν τον σκληρό κόσμο που ζούμε δεν υπάρχουν ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι.
Στη ζωή γνώρισα πολλούς "γάιδαρους" γεμάτους λεφτά γεμάτους προβλήματα με δικαστήρια πολλή δυστυχία. Όλα είναι περαστικά σ αυτή τη ζωή, περνούν τα πράγματα τα πρόσωπα οι ιδέες.οι πλούσιοι, οι φτωχοί μα την ευτυχία ποιος τη γνώρισε?
Όλα γυρίζουν και στρέφονται γύρω από τον εαυτό μας μας απασχολούν συνεχώς μα...το εγώ μας δε γεύτηκε ποτέ την ευτυχία.
Ίσως την ευτυχία θα πρέπει να την αναζητήσουμε μέσω κάποια άλλης λέξης...της ελευθερίας  ..και αυτό πρέπει να το δούμε λιγάκι με λεπτομέρεια. Τι σημαίνει για τον καθένα μας αυτή η λέξη.
Ούτε διάλεξη να έκανα χαχαχα :Laugh:  ας συνεχίσει κάποιος άλλος, αν σας κούρασα το λέτε χεχεχ

----------


## Spark

> Χρόνια πολλά και πάμε. Στο #363 ρωτήθηκαν τρόποι για να πετύχουμε την ευτυχία (αυτό είναι το θέμα και όλα επιστρέφουν σε αυτό) 
> Σπύρο στην παραπομπή που έκανες (και συγχαρητήρια για το θέμα σου) τα περισσότερα σχόλια είναι διανοητικού τύπου και χωρίς να αναφέρονται σε κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό. Καλές οι αναφορές σε "μεγάλους" που άφησαν εποχή μα θα ήθελα και γω κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό κάτι πιο κοντινό στην πραγματικότητά μας, σ αυτό που ζούμε καθημερινά.



που να παμε έτσι; _ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ - ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΛΑ !!!_ έτσι...

φαντάζεσαι να μπορουσες να ζήσεις όσα χρόνια ήθελες αλλά
 επειδή θα σιχαινόσουν τον εαυτό σου και την κατάσταση της μη αξιοπρέπειας που επιφέρει η φθορά του χρόνου στο σωμα,,
θα επέλεγες τελικά να τερματίσεις την ζωή σου με εναν ευχάριστο ανώδυνο τρόπο.

τη θέλουμε; ευτυχία; ελευθερία; παιδεία; υγεία; δουλειές για όλους, τίμιους πολιτικους, τρίχες (οι καραφλοι), 
να πάρουμε λεφτά θέλουμε; εαν τα λεφτά δεν εχουν αξία τι να τα κάνουμε;
τι ειναι αυτό που έχει αξία και γι αυτό αξίζει να ζούμε;
εγραψα παραπάνω απαντήσεις που καταλαβαινω εγω,
 εαν καποιος δεν με καταλαβαινει ειναι φυσιολογικό (το εξήγησα και αυτό),




> η ψυχολογία ειναι διαφορετική για τον κάθε εγκέφαλο, ειναι σπάνιο να  βρεις αλλον άνθρωπο που "η συχνότητα του" να ειναι κοντά στην δική  σου/μου.
> η αντίληψη και η ικανότητα να διακρίνεις ειναι διαφορετική, αυτό που  νομίζεις πως βλεπουν τα μάτια σου συμβαινει να διαφέρει απο την αλήθεια.
> προσέχετε τις ψευδαίσθησεις που δημιουργει ο εγκεφαλος σας, να βλέπετε με τα μάτια της ψυχής,
> δείτε το ματριξ και την θέση σας ως ενεργειακή οντότητα που δεν χάνεται
> ομως μεταβάλλεται, αλλάζει σχήμα κ μορφή πέρα απο τον χρόνο σε άλλο τόπο.



και δεν θελω να γραφω πως εγω βρισκω ευτυχία στο να κανω αυτό ή εκείνο,
σήμερα μπορει να με κανει ευτυχισμένο η αγκαλιά της Μαίρης αυριο να γουστάρω τη Λίζα κα...
νομίζω πως με κανουν ευτυχισμένο οι αλλαγές, ομως εγω ζω σε άλλη διάσταση, πίνω χάπια ευτυχίας,
ειναι τα κόκκινα χάπια, όσοι πινουν μπλε χάπια να πάνε απο εκει που ήρθαν  :Biggrin:

----------


## antonisfa

Δεν γενικεύω τις έννοιες παρά δίνω αξία σε λέξεις όπως ελευθερία για να μας βγάλει κάπου...διαφορετικά όλα ίδια φαίνονται!
Συνεχίζω αργότερα από εκεί που σταμάτησα...και επιστρέφω στο προηγούμενο. Κάτι πρακτικό ζήτησαν πιο πάνω ...από θεωρία μπουχτίσαμε :Blink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Spark

> Κάτι πρακτικό ζήτησαν πιο πάνω ...από θεωρία μπουχτίσαμε



ενταξει αντωνη, πρακτικό ειναι να πατήσεις κουμπι και να βγει η χοντρή,,
τι πιο πρακτικό απο το να σας πω μια ιστορία,, ξέρω μια καλή  :Lol: 

*Η αξιοπρέπεια του ανθρώπου και η αναξιοπρέπεια του Θεού*Μια φορά και κάθε καιρό είναι ο Θεός.  Από κάποτε είναι και οι άνθρωποι. Οι αναφορές όμως που έρχονται από τη  γη για την κατάσταση των ανθρώπων όλο και χειροτερεύουν. Το ανθρώπινο  γένος πάει από το κακό στο χειρότερο, παρ’ όλες τις προσπάθειες του Θεού  με τους διάφορους αντιπροσώπους που από καιρό σε καιρό στέλνει για να  τους συνεφέρει.
Μπροστά στην έκρυθμη αυτή κατάσταση η Αγία Τριάδα συνεδριάζει.  Αποφασίζει ν’ ακούσει και τις απόψεις των ανθρώπων πάνω στο θέμα και να  συζητήσει προτάσεις τους για την αντιμετώπιση του αδιεξόδου. Σε λίγες μέρες φθάνει ως εκπρόσωπος της  ανθρωπότητας μια διακεκριμένη προσωπικότητα, ένας σοφός Σύμβουλος του  Αυτοκράτορα που διατηρούσε μεγάλο κύρος ανάμεσα στους ανθρώπους.  Κολακευμένος από την προτίμηση δεν άργησε να πάρει θάρρος και να  διατυπώσει τις απόψεις του για τη λύση του προβλήματος. 
 -Προτείνω να ληφθούν δραστικά μέτρα.
-Σαν ποια;
-Να σταλούν άγγελοι με πύρινες ρομφαίες για να συνετίσουν τους ανθρώπους.
-Μα τότε πού πάει η ελευθερία τους;
-Μπροστά στο καλό που θα γίνει, δε βλάφτει να τη στερηθούν προσωρινά.
-Μα καλό δίχως ελευθερία μπορεί να είναι καλό; Ο σεβαστός Σύμβουλος πέφτει σε κάποια  αμηχανία. Κι αναδιπλώνεται, θέλει να φανεί αρεστός και προτείνει αυτό  που υποπτεύεται ότι θ’ αρέσει στο Θεό.
-Να σταλούν εκπρόσωποί σας για να τους συμβουλέψουν.
-Μα το μέτρο αυτό δοκιμάστηκε επανειλημμένα και απέτυχε. Ο σεβαστός Σύμβουλος μπερδεύεται πάλι. Ωστόσο μια νέα ιδέα φωτίζει το μυαλό του.
-Να χορηγήσετε γενική αμνηστεία. Να βγείτε στον εξώστη του Ουρανού και  ν’ ανακοινώσετε στους ανθρώπους ότι τους συγχωρείτε για την προσβολή που  σας έκαναν και διαγράφετε τις αμαρτίες τους!
-Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί δεν αισθάνομαι θιγμένος από τα έργα τους.  Αλλά κι αν έδινα γενική αμνηστεία, όπως προτείνεις, θα τους ωφελούσε;  Πιστεύω πως όχι. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ν’ αποκαταστήσω τη σχέση μου με  τους ανθρώπους. Ποτέ, άλλωστε, αυτή δε χάλασε. Αλλά ν’ αποκαταστήσουν οι  ίδιοι τη σχέση τους με τον εαυτό τους. Στην περίπτωση, όμως, αυτή δεν  έχουν τόσο αξία τα γενικά μέτρα που έρχονται απ’ έξω, όσο η αλλαγή των  ανθρώπων που γίνεται μέσα τους, η σωστή επανατοποθέτηση του καθενός  απέναντι στον ίδιο του τον εαυτό. Ο Σύμβουλος τα έχασε πλέον οριστικά. Και  τότε σκέφτηκε να εφαρμόσει την παλιά, δοκιμασμένη τακτική του, που  χρησιμοποιούσε σε δύσκολες στιγμές.
-Εσείς τι λέτε; Ρώτησε με προσποιητή αφέλεια.
-Λέω να στείλω το Γιο μου στη γη.
-Απαράδεκτο! του ξέφυγε η λέξη αυθόρμητα. Ταυτόχρονα όμως ένιωσε ότι φέρθηκε με απρέπεια. Σπεύδει να διορθώσει το πράγμα.
-Ίσως, ήταν κάπως βιαστική η κρίση μου. Μάλλον δεν έχω αντίρρηση. Αλλά  θα πρέπει να παρουσιαστεί με την ανάλογη εμφάνιση που επιβάλλει η θέση  του.
-Δηλαδή, ποια;
-Ε, να! Να περιβληθεί, ας πούμε, μ’ ένα αστρικό σώμα και να συνοδεύεται από μια στρατιά αγγέλων.
-Δε θα εκβιάσει, όμως, έτσι τις ανθρώπινες συνειδήσεις; Πάλι τα ίδια, σκέφθηκε ο Σύμβουλος με κάποιο εκνευρισμό. Έτσι ξαναγύρισε στη γνωστή του τακτική.
-Εσείς πώς βλέπετε αυτή την αποστολή;
-Σκέφτομαι να γίνει άνθρωπος!
Αστροπελέκι!
-Τι είπατε; Άνθρωπος; Μα αυτό είναι εντελώς ασυμβίβαστο με την αξία του.  Δεν κρατήθηκε. Είναι αναξιοπρεπές. Και πάλι δεν κρατήθηκε. Πώς το  σκεφτήκατε αυτό;
-Λέγοντας να γίνει άνθρωπος, δεν εννοώ να εμφανιστεί ως άνθρωπος, αλλά να υπάρξει άνθρωπος, να γεννηθεί από μια θνητή γυναίκα.
Μήπως με περιπαίζει; Σκέφτηκε φανερά ενοχλημένος ο καλός μας Σύμβουλος. Μήπως το κάνει για να ελέγξει τη νοημοσύνη μου;
-Δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω τη σκέψη σας, είπε με θιγμένη αξιοπρέπεια.  Εννοείτε να περάσει από τη διαδικασία της ενδομήτριας ζωής, της γέννας,  από την ασήμαντη βρεφική ηλικία απόβ¦ Σταμάτησε από φρίκη. Τον συνέφερε  κάπως η σκέψη πως ο Θεός πιθανόν να τον κοροϊδεύει. Τον κοιτάζει  εξεταστικά με μια ματιά γεμάτη σημασία. Θα ‘θελε τουλάχιστον να μην  πέσει η υπόληψή του. Ο Θεός ένιωσε την κατάσταση του  ανθρώπου. Ήταν κι αυτός όπως όλοι οι άλλοι. Αποκλεισμένος στο δικό του  κόσμο. Ένας υπηρέτης που φρόντιζε μόνο «τα του Καίσαρος». Ωστόσο  συνέχισε να του ξεδιπλώνει τη σκέψη του.
-Νομίζω ότι σωστά με καταλάβατε. Λέω να γεννηθεί από μια θνητή γυναίκα  και μάλιστα να μη γεννηθεί στην Πρωτεύουσα, ούτε στα Ανάκτορα, αλλά σε  μια ασήμαντη πόλη, στη Βηθλεέμ, ας πούμε, μέσα σ’ ένα σταύλο! Το πράγμα είχε παραγίνει για το  Σύμβουλο. Ένιωσε ότι τον περιπαίζουν. Αν προσπαθούσε τουλάχιστο να  περισώσει το κύρος του!β¦ Πήρε το πιο σοβαρό του ύφος και είπε:
-Επιθυμώ εξ ονόματός μου και εξ ονόματος όλων των ανθρώπων να δηλώσω ότι  διαφωνώ με την πρότασή σας. Παρακαλώ να γραφτεί στα πρακτικά. Με τη δήλωση αυτή η σύσκεψη έληξε. Ο  Θεός σηκώθηκε, τον ξεπροβόδισε μέχρι την πόρτα και τον χαιρέτησε,  ευχαριστώντας τον για τη συνεργασία του. Ο Σύμβουλος έφυγε πολύ συγχυσμένος κι  αναστατωμένος. Σε όλη τη διαδρομή του γυρισμού μια απορία τριβέλιζε το  μυαλό του.
*Πώς μπόρεσε ο Θεός να σκεφτεί όλα αυτά, έστω και γι’ αστείο;*


απο: Ηλίας Α. Βουλγαράκης, Καθηγητής Θεολογικής Σχολής Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών

----------


## antonisfa

Όχι το κουμπί με τη χοντρή, αλλά πρακτικό θα είναι κάτι που θα αγγίξει τον άλλον στην ψυχή του θα δει τον εαυτό του στον καθρέπτη και θα πάρει ένα εργαλείο που θα το δουλεύει καθημερινά προς όφελος της ψυχής του.

*Αλλά ν’ αποκαταστήσουν οι ίδιοι τη σχέση τους με τον εαυτό τους. Στην περίπτωση, όμως, αυτή δεν έχουν τόσο αξία τα γενικά μέτρα που έρχονται απ’ έξω, όσο η αλλαγή των ανθρώπων που γίνεται μέσα τους, η σωστή επανατοποθέτηση του καθενός απέναντι στον ίδιο του τον εαυτό.
*Αυτό είναι που χρειαζόμαστε!
Για να γίνει αυτό χρειαζόμαστε μια πρακτική , ποια είναι αυτή και ποιος θα μας τη δώσει?
Προφανώς ένας φωτισμένος που βρίσκεται σε άλλο επίπεδο φυσικά διαφορετικό από μας.

----------


## antonisfa

Ελευθερία
Η έννοια της ελευθερίας δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητή.
Η λέξη ελευθερία είναι μαγευτική, αρέσει σε όλον τον κόσμο, μα δεν υπάρχει γι αυτήν πραγματική κατανόηση, σχετικά με την λέξη αυτή υπάρχει σύγχυση.
Δε θα βρούμε μια ομάδα / παρέα ατόμων που θα δώσουν το ίδιο νόημα στη λέξη ελευθερία τον ίδιο ορισμό. Οι γνώμες είναι υποκειμενικές χωρίς αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα.

Ο κάθε νους βρίσκεται σε αοριστία σε ασυναρτησία! Ακόμη και ο Κάντ στην "κριτική του καθαρού λόγου" δεν ανέλυσε ποτέ την λέξη αυτή για να δώσει την ακριβή έννοιά της.

----------


## Spark

> Όχι το κουμπί με τη χοντρή,,,
> Για να γίνει αυτό χρειαζόμαστε μια πρακτική , ποια είναι αυτή και ποιος θα μας τη δώσει?
> Προφανώς ένας φωτισμένος που βρίσκεται σε άλλο επίπεδο φυσικά διαφορετικό από μας.



γιατί δεν θελεις το κουμπί με την χοντρή;;;  :Biggrin: 
ηρθαν στο παρελθον φωτισμένοι, άφησαν πνευματικους οδηγους και αγιες γραφές
και μετά οι άνθρωποι συνέχισαν να σφάζονται στο όνομα αυτων, οποιοι και να ήταν αυτοι.
κανένας πραγματικά φωτισμένος δεν θα ήθελε προβολή,
προβολή έχουν οι ηθοποιοι, οι καραγκιόζηδες, οι πολιτικοι...

για την ελευθερία να σου πω, κανει καλο κρεββάτι αλλα μετά εξαφανίζεται και μη την είδατε...

----------


## antonisfa

Χεχε μου αρέσει που το γυρίζεις στο καλαμπούρι συνεχώς ..κάτι θετικό μας δίνει κι αυτό!
Όμως (εγώ σοβαρεύω πάλι :Rolleyes: ) ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα της πρακτικής! Σίγουρα στο όνομα της ελευθερίας έχει χυθεί πολύ αίμα!
Ελευθερία είναι κάτι που πρέπει να πετύχουμε μέσα μας. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να την κατορθώσει έξω απ τον εαυτό του.

Είναι γεγονός πως κανένας δεν μπορεί να γευτεί την Ελευθερία όσο η συνείδησή του συνεχίζει να είναι εγκλωβισμένη μέσα του, στον εαυτό του.
Αυτό το εγώ μας το εσωτερικό πρέπει να το κατανοήσουμε αν θέλουμε να γευτούμε έστω για λίγο "ελεύθεροι"..... :Closedeyes:

----------


## Spark

> Ελευθερία είναι κάτι που πρέπει να πετύχουμε μέσα μας. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να την κατορθώσει έξω απ τον εαυτό του.
> 
> Είναι γεγονός πως κανένας δεν μπορεί να γευτεί την Ελευθερία όσο η συνείδησή του συνεχίζει να είναι εγκλωβισμένη μέσα του, στον εαυτό του.
> Αυτό το εγώ μας το εσωτερικό πρέπει να το κατανοήσουμε αν θέλουμε να γευτούμε έστω για λίγο "ελεύθεροι".....



έγραψα πριν προσέχετε τις ψευδαισθήσεις που δημιουργει ο εγκέφαλος,,
και εαν εγω θεσω οτι η ύλη, γενικά ότι περιλαμβάνει σωματίδια, σωματα, βιολογικά συστήματα και ενώσεις,
*ειναι φυλακή του πνεύματος, ειναι παγίδα*,

να το πω αλλιως: θεωρω την ύλη πως ειναι η αρνητική ενέργεια και το πνευμα η θετική ενέργεια,
σε αυτό τον κόσμο ύλη και πνεύμα έχουν δεσμό, έχουν έλξη, οπως οι αντίθετοι μαγνητικοι πόλοι.

ομως αυτος ο κόσμος δεν ειναι αληθινός, ειναι ψευδαίσθηση μέσα στον εγκέφαλο.
ψευδαίσθηση ειναι κάθε υλικό, στην πραγματικότητα ειναι όλα αστρόσκονη.
κάθε τι υλικό ειναι μάταιο, σχετίζεται μόνο με αναμνήσεις.

η ύλη ειναι που στερει την ελευθερία του πνεύματος διότι διχως ύλη το πνεύμα ειναι αθάνατο, ως ενέργεια.
*αφήνεις την ύλη σου για να ελευθερωθεις;
*

----------


## antonisfa

> η ύλη ειναι που στερει την ελευθερία του πνεύματος διότι διχως ύλη το πνεύμα ειναι αθάνατο, ως ενέργεια.
> *αφήνεις την ύλη σου για να ελευθερωθεις;
> *



Την αφήνεις ούτως ή άλλως κάθε βράδυ στον ύπνο σου, αφήνεις το φυσικό σου σώμα να θεραπευτεί και εσύ ταξιδεύεις στον κόσμο των ονείρων χαμένος χωρίς κανένα σκοπό.

Φυσικά και την αφήνω το δοκίμασα καιρό τώρα πάνε πολλά χρόνια, το έβαλα σε μεγάλη δοκιμασία. Είδα κάποια....να λειτουργούν
Η ύλη μας βοηθάει να υπάρχουμε και μόνο και να πετύχουμε το στόχο του ελεύθερου ανθρώπου, να το μεταδίδουμε και στους άλλους να τους δείχνουμε το δρόμο μέσα από τα λίγα ψίγματα που λάβαμε σε άλλες ...ίσως διαστάσεις και δώσαμε ζωή στο εσώτερο είναι μας

Η ύλη δεν μας εμποδίζι σε κάτι ....μας βοηθάει, είναι το ψυχολογικό μας γυμνάσιο!

----------


## antonisfa

Όπως ανέφερα και πιο πάνω η Ελευθερία για μένα είναι κάτι που πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε άμεσα, και για να το κάνουμε πρέπει να πεθάνουμε ψυχολογικά. Διαλύοντας αυτό το εγώ μας αυτό που κάθε στιγμή θέλει το ένα και άλλη το άλλο το καινούργιο.
Και ο δρόμος για την ελευθερία οδηγείται  μέσω του δελφικού παραγγέλματος "γνώθι σαυτόν" που πήρε σαν οδηγό του ο Σωκράτης.
Η ερμηνεία του έχει την έννοια του όταν γνωρίσουμε τον εαυτό μας τότε θα γνωρίσουμε το σύμπαν και θα επικοινωνήσουμε με τους Θεούς! 
Να γιατι η αυτογνωσία μας φέρνει πιο κοντά στη μη σπατάλη ενέργειας και μπορούμε ακόμα και στον ύπνο μας να πάρουμε φώτιση και διδασκαλία.
Ο δρόμος του καθενός από εμάς θα είναι εντελώς προσωπικός και θα βασίζεται σε εικόνες και γεγονότα που θα έχουμε γευτεί όπως και τη δύναμη να συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## xristos2

αφηστε τις φιλοσοφιες, ερχετε η τουρκικη εξεδρα εξορυξης για την ελληνικη η κυπριακη αοζ
εκει θα φανει η αρετη και τολμη μας :Rolleyes:

----------


## Spark

> αφηστε τις φιλοσοφιες, ερχετε η τουρκικη εξεδρα εξορυξης για την ελληνικη η κυπριακη αοζ
> εκει θα φανει η αρετη και τολμη μας



ειναι πρόβλημα; θα στειλω τον γιο μου να καθαρίσει  :Lol: 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post828964

----------

mikemtb (30-12-17)

----------


## antonisfa

> αφηστε τις φιλοσοφιες, ερχετε η τουρκικη εξεδρα εξορυξης για την ελληνικη η κυπριακη αοζ
> εκει θα φανει η αρετη και τολμη μας



Χρήστο δεν πρόκειται για φιλοσοφίες, εγώ γράφω για πραγματικά και χειροπιαστά θέματα που έχω δοκιμάσει/βιώσει στο παρελθόν.
Όλα γίνονται/πετυχαίνονται με σύστημα και συγκέντρωση σε αυτό που κάνουμε.

----------


## antonisfa

> ειναι πρόβλημα; θα στειλω τον γιο μου να καθαρίσει 
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post828964



Χαλαρώσαμε ή μου φαίνεται?
Τι νομίζεις είμαστε ελεύθεροι άνθρωποι όσο θέλουμε να νομίζουμε ή το δάχτυλό μας είναι μπροστά?

----------


## Spark

μου αρεσει η ελευθερια

----------


## antonisfa

> μου αρεσει η ελευθερία



Κατάλαβα...μάλλα λόγια ναγαπιόμαστε

Επιφάνεια...   αλλά η αρετή και η τόλμη είναι για τους αποφασισμένους και αυτούς που έχουν τα κότσια να τολμούν

----------


## Spark

την ελευθερία που θελεις εσυ αντωνη  (με την δική σου ικανότητα αντίληψης) 
πρεπει να την αναπτύξεις περισσότερο,
ισως μια ιδεολογικη ανάπτυξη 3-4 σελίδες να καταλάβουμε τι ελευθερία θέλεις.

εαν διάβασες σε αυτο το θέμα είναι που είμαστε στο ματριξ
και εαν μπορεις να ανοιξεις πορτες προχωρας,
διαφορετικά μένεις εκει, με την ελευθερη βούληση,
να μπορεις να πεθάνεις εαν ειναι αυτό που θέλεις.

καμία αλλη ελευθερία δεν μου αρέσει περισσότερο απο την Ελευθερία Αρβανιτάκη
αυτη ειναι η Ελευθερία που θέλουμε  :Biggrin:

----------


## thomastropo

> να μπορεις να πεθάνεις εαν ειναι αυτό που θέλεις.



Oχι και να πεθανει ρε φιλε ο ανθρωπος ισως να ζηταει αλληγορικα το θανατο του δε λεμε να θυσιασουμε κατι για να αναγεννηθει κατι αλλο?

----------


## Spark

> Oχι και να πεθανει ρε φιλε ο ανθρωπος ισως να ζηταει αλληγορικα το θανατο του δε λεμε να θυσιασουμε κατι για να αναγεννηθει κατι αλλο?








> εαν διάβασες σε αυτο το θέμα είναι που είμαστε στο ματριξ
> και εαν μπορεις να ανοιξεις πορτες προχωρας,
> διαφορετικά μένεις εκει, με την ελευθερη βούληση,
> να μπορεις να πεθάνεις εαν ειναι αυτό που θέλεις.



και όμως ειναι πολυ σημαντική απόφαση που δεν πρεπει να αφήνουμε στην τύχη,
λέμε τωρα, καποιος που ξέρω που εχει ανίατη ασθένεια και δεν εχει αξιοπρέπεια, ειναι δηλαδή στα τελευταία του
αφου κανεις δεν τον κάνει καλά, ουτε χρήματα έχει, ουτε ασφάλιση, τίποτα, ειναι τελειωμένος,
και αυτός πρέπει να έχει ελεύθερη βούληση, να φύγει απο την ζωή με τον τρόπο που θέλει. 
ειμαι υπερ της ελευθερίας στη ζωή ή στο θάνατο.

θυμήθηκα τωρα το "ελευθερία ή θάνατος", δεν ειναι κακός ο θάνατος, ειναι ενα μονοπάτι που όλοι θα διαβουμε.
 και δηλαδή τι;
εαν εισαι ενας καραγκιόζης υποκριτής καπιταλιστής και πίνεις μπλε χάπια
γιατί να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου; ουτε να σε ξέρω,, ας πεθάνεις...

----------


## Panoss

> καποιος που ξέρω που εχει ανίατη ασθένεια και δεν εχει αξιοπρέπεια, ειναι δηλαδή στα τελευταία του
> αφου κανεις δεν τον κάνει καλά, ουτε χρήματα έχει, ουτε ασφάλιση, τίποτα, ειναι τελειωμένος,
> και αυτός πρέπει να έχει ελεύθερη βούληση, να φύγει απο την ζωή με τον τρόπο που θέλει. 
> ειμαι υπερ της ελευθερίας στη ζωή ή στο θάνατο.



Αν έχει ανίατη ασθένεια αλλά έχει και αξιοπρέπεια;
Αν έχει ανίατη ασθένεια αλλά έχει και αξιοπρέπεια και χρήματα;
Αν έχει ανίατη ασθένεια αλλά έχει και αξιοπρέπεια και χρήματα και ασφάλιση;
Αν έχει ανίατη ασθένεια αλλά δεν έχει αξιοπρέπεια και έχει χρήματα και ασφάλιση;
Αν έχει ανίατη ασθένεια αλλά δεν έχει αξιοπρέπεια και δεν έχει χρήματα αλλά έχει ασφάλιση;
κλπ.
Είναι πολλοί οι συνδυασμοί.

----------


## Spark

> τίποτα, ειναι τελειωμένος,
> και αυτός πρέπει να έχει ελεύθερη βούληση, να φύγει απο την ζωή με τον τρόπο που θέλει. 
> ειμαι υπερ της ελευθερίας στη ζωή ή στο θάνατο.
> 
> θυμήθηκα τωρα το "ελευθερία ή θάνατος", δεν ειναι κακός ο θάνατος, ειναι ενα μονοπάτι που όλοι θα διαβουμε.



ολοι οι παραπάνω συνδυασμοι οδηγουν στον θάνατο.
στου παραδεισου την πόρτα ειναι φρουρος που προσφέρει χάπια,
εαν πάρεις το κόκκινο ανοιγει το μάτι, ανοιγει η πόρτα,,
εαν παρεις το μπλε μένεις πρόβατο εγκλωβισμένος σε εναν χωρο του ματριξ.

----------


## antonisfa

Σπύρο αυτό το matrix είναι το μπλε χάπι σου, πρέπει να το αποβάλλεις οριστικά για να νιώσεις ελεύθερος!
Είσαι εγκλωβισμένος δεν έχεις τρόπο να δεις παραπέρα. Δεν έχεις τρόπο / πρακτική.   Αν έχεις τη θέληση άδειασε λιγο την κούπα σου γεμάτη την έχεις και άφησε λίγο απ την ουσία να πιεις ... αυτή δε μεθάει! :Tongue: 
Κάθε πρακτική ξεκινάει με αυτοσυγκέντρωση μέσα μας, δεν είναι εύκολο να έχεις μια φλόγα σε κερί και να εστιάσεις σε αυτήν για μια ώρα για παράδειγμα....(χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι τίποτε άλλο)
Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με αυτό αν θέλεις σε οδηγώ σε αυτό το δρόμο με πραγματικές ουσιώδεις πρακτικές και αν έχεις αποτέλεσμα θα το καταλάβεις

Δεν έχω θέμα στο να πεθάνω μην ανησυχείς Θωμά το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν. Σημασία έχει να μαθαίνεις απ αυτό! :Closedeyes:

----------


## Spark

ειμαι καλά επειδή πίνω τα κόκκινα χάπια.
εχω δει πολλους πράκτορες "σμιθ" όλοι τα ίδια λένε, παραμύθια που πιστευουν αυτοι,
οι πράκτορες που πινουν μπλε χάπια έχουν κοινά χαρακτηριστικά,
ειναι υποκριτές, προσπαθουν να αποπροσανατολίσουν, διαδίδουν ψευδές ειδήσεις,
δεν έχουν έργο να παρουσιάσουν, κρύβονται πίσω απο φτιαγμένα πανομοιότυπα προφιλ,
και επειδή εχουν χρήμα αυτό που θέλουν ειναι να απορροφουν ενέργεια απο τους ανθρώπους σκλάβους...

----------


## antonisfa

> ειμαι καλά επειδή πίνω τα κόκκινα χάπια.
> εχω δει πολλους πράκτορες "σμιθ" όλοι τα ίδια λένε, παραμύθια που πιστευουν αυτοι,
> οι πράκτορες που πινουν μπλε χάπια έχουν κοινά χαρακτηριστικά,
> ειναι υποκριτές, προσπαθουν να αποπροσανατολίσουν, διαδίδουν ψευδές ειδήσεις,
> δεν έχουν έργο να παρουσιάσουν, κρύβονται πίσω απο φτιαγμένα πανομοιότυπα προφιλ,
> και επειδή εχουν χρήμα αυτό που θέλουν ειναι να απορροφουν ενέργεια απο τους ανθρώπους σκλάβους...



Εγώ να βοηθήσω προσπαθώ, δεν θέλω να πείσω κανέναν.
Άλλωστε ο δρόμος αυτός δεν είναι για τους πολλούς

----------


## Spark

η ερωτηση ειναι: ελευθερία ή θάνατος;
εαν η ελευθερία πηγαινει με τα μπλε χάπια, προτιμώ τον θάνατο
και,,,

----------


## antonisfa

Ξέρεις ένα τραγούδι που λέει "σαν το ξέγνιαστο πουλί παντού πετώ"? το λέγαμε παλιότερα στους προσκόπους. Ζωή γεμάτη όνειρα, έτσι ζούμε μια ζωή...και άλλες φυσικά μα δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε τι μας συμβαίνει σε αυτήν την τωρινή.
"σε βουνά και σε λαγκάδια τριγυρνώ.."   "και για όπλο το ραβδί μου και για στέγη τη σκηνή μου"................ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ !!     "στο βουνό κατασκηνώνω στο λεπτόοο""
"γιουπιγιάγια γιουπιγιουπιγιάααα.!!1>..... :Tongue2:  :Smile:

----------


## Spark

Ήταν μια φορά ένας ορειβάτης και  επιχειρούσε μια πολύ δύσκολη αναρρίχηση σε ένα βουνό με έντονη  χιονόπτωση. Πέρασε τη νύχτα μαζί με άλλους στο καταφύγιο. Το πρωί το  χιόνι έχει σκεπάσει για τα καλά το βουνό, πράγμα που κάνει την  αναρρίχηση ακόμη πιο δύσκολη. Δεν θέλει, όμως, να γυρίσει πίσω, κι έτσι,  όπως μπορεί, με μεγάλη προσπάθεια και θάρρος, συνεχίζει την αναρρίχηση,  συνεχίζει να σκαρφαλώνει στο απόκρημνο βουνό. Μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή,  ίσως από κακό υπολογισμό, ίσως γιατί η κατάσταση ήταν πραγματικά  δύσκολη, πάει να στερεώσει στον πάσσαλο το σχοινί ασφαλείας και του  γλιστράει ο γάντζος. Ο ορειβάτης γκρεμίζεται, αρχίζει να κατρακυλάει στο  βουνό χτυπώντας άγρια στα βράχια ενώ το χιόνι πέφτει πυκνό.
 Από μπροστά του βλέπει να περνάει όλη  του η ζωή. Κλείνει τα μάτια περιμένοντας το χειρότερο, και ξαφνικά,  νιώθει στο πρόσωπο του ένα χτύπημα από σχοινί. Χωρίς καθόλου να σκεφτεί,  πιάνεται από το σχοινί με μια ενστικτώδη κίνηση. Ποιος ξέρει. Το σχοινί  αυτό μπορεί να έμεινε εκεί κρεμασμένο από κάποιον πάσσαλο κι αν είναι  έτσι, θα μπορέσει να τον κρατήσει και να σταματήσει την πτώση του. Κοιτάζει προς τα πάνω, αλλά το μόνο που  βλέπει είναι η χιονοθύελλα και το πυκνό χιόνι που πέφτει πάνω τον. Τα  δευτερόλεπτα μοιάζουν αιώνες σ’ αυτό το κατρακύλισμα που γίνεται όλο και  πιο γρήγορο και μοιάζει να μην τελειώνει. Ξαφνικά, το σχοινί τινάζεται  και νιώθει αντίσταση. Ο ορειβάτης δεν βλέπει τίποτε, ξέρει όμως ότι προς  το παρόν έχει σωθεί. Το χιόνι πέφτει ασταμάτητα, κι αυτός εκεί, δεμένος  με το σχοινί, μέσα στο φοβερό κρύο, κρεμασμένος από ένα κομμάτι λινάρι,  που τον κρατάει για να μην τσακιστεί πέφτοντας στη χαράδρα ανάμεσα στα  βουνά. Προσπαθεί να δει τι υπάρχει γύρω του,  αλλά μάταια’ δεν ξεχωρίζει τίποτε. Φωνάζει δυο-τρεις φορές, αλλά  καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον ακούσει κανείς. Η  πιθανότητα να σωθεί είναι απειροελάχιστη. Και να δουν ότι λείπει, δεν θα  μπορέσει κανείς ν’ ανέβει να ψάξει γι’ αυτόν πριν σταματήσει η  χιονοθύελλα, αλλά και τότε ακόμη, πώς να ξέρουν ότι βρίσκεται  κρεμασμένος στο γκρεμό; Αντιλαμβάνεται πως αν δεν κάνει κάτι γρήγορα, αυτό θα είναι το τέλος του. Όμως, τι να κάνει; Θα μπορούσε ίσως να σκαρφαλώσει προς τα  πάνω και να προσπαθήσει να φτάσει στο καταφύγιο, αμέσως όμως  καταλαβαίνει πως κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατον. 
Ξαφνικά ακούει μια φωνή  από μέσα τον που τον λέει «λύσου!» Μπορεί να είναι η φωνή του Θεού, ή η  φωνή της εσωτερικής τον σοφίας, μπορεί όμως να είναι κάποιο κακό πνεύμα,  ή παραίσθηση ακούει πάντως τη φωνή να επιμένει «λύσου, λύσου!» Σκέφτεται πως αν λυθεί αυτή τη στιγμή  σίγουρα θα σκοτωθεί. Θα είναι ένας τρόπος για να τελειώσει το μαρτύριο  του. Μπαίνει στον πειρασμό να επιλέξει το θάνατο για να σταματήσει να  υποφέρει. Σαν απάντηση όμως στη φωνή δένεται ακόμη πιο σφιχτά. Και η  φωνή επιμένει «λνσον  Μη βασανίζεσαι άλλο, δεν έχει νόημα  τόσος πόνος λνσον!» Εκείνος, όμως, δένεται ακόμη πιο σφιχτά, ενώ πολύ  αποφασιστικά λέει μέσα τον πως καμία φωνή δεν πρόκειται να τον πείσει να  αφήσει αυτό που χωρίς αμφιβολία του έχει σώσει τη ζωή. Η σύγκρουση αυτή  συνεχίζεται για ώρες, ο ορειβάτης όμως εξακολουθεί να είναι δεμένος μ  αυτό που νομίζει πως είναι η μοναδική του δυνατότητα για να σωθεί. Ο μύθος λέει ότι την άλλη μέρα η ομάδα  διάσωσης βρήκε τον ορειβάτη μισοπεθαμένο. Η ζωή τον κρεμόταν από μια  κλωστή. Ακόμα λίγα λεπτά, και ο ορειβάτης θα είχε πεθάνει από το κρύο,  παγωμένος, και, παραδόξως, δεμένος με το σχοινί του σε απόσταση  λιγότερο από ένα μέτρο από το έδαφος.
 Λέω, λοιπόν, ότι, καμιά φορά, το να μην εγκαταλείπεις κάτι είναι θάνατος. Κάποιες φορές, ζωή είναι να παρατάς αυτό που κάποτε σ’ έσωσε. Να αφήνεις πίσω τα πράγματα που μαζί  τους είσαι δεμένος σφιχτά, επειδή νομίζεις ότι αν τα κρατήσεις θα σε  σώσουν από την κατάρρευση. Όλοι έχουμε αυτήν την τάση να δενόμαστε  σφιχτά με ιδέες, πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις. Δενόμαστε με ανθρώπους, με  χώρους, με τόπους γνωστούς, γιατί είμαστε βέβαιοι πως αυτό είναι το μόνο  πράγμα που μπορεί να μας σώσει. Πιστεύουμε στο «γνώριμο κακό», όπως  λέει ένα γνωστό γνωμικό. Και παρόλο που από διαίσθηση  καταλαβαίνουμε ότι το δέσιμο σημαίνει θάνατο, συνεχίζουμε να μένουμε  αγκιστρωμένοι σ’ αυτό που πια δεν μας χρειάζεται, σ’ αυτό που δεν  υπάρχει πια, τρέμοντας τις φανταστικές συνέπειες αν αποδεσμευτούμε.

  Χόρχε Μπουκάι - Ο Δρόμος των Δακρύων

----------


## thomastropo

Ωραια ιστορια!
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## antonisfa

Ο δρόμος των δακρύων είναι ο δύσκολος δρόμος, δεν είναι στρωμένος με ροδοπέταλα χρειάζεται η συγκέντρωση που ανέφερα και αργότερα διαλογισμός. Το νιρβάνα που λένε στην ανατολή λίγοι το συναντούν. Φυσικά εγώ δεν είμαι ένας από αυτούς αν και προσπάθησα στο παρελθόν.
Σημασία έχει τώρα να μην καταναλώνουμε άσκοπα τις ενέργειές μας. Έτσι δημιουργούμε τη δική μας θετική ενέργεια, κάτι που είναι εμφανές προς τους γύρω μας.

----------


## Spark

αντωνη σου έγραψα ξανά πως αυτά ειναι σχετικά με την ικανότητα αντίληψη του καθε πλάσματος.
εαν οι γυρω μας δεν μπορουν να αντιληφθουν την ενέργεια δεν πρεπει να μας απασχολει.
μπορει να σκέφτομαι πως καποιοι ειναι αχάριστοι που λαμβανουν θετική ενέργεια και δεν ανταποδίδουν,
ομως και μόνο αυτή η σκέψη ειναι ικανή να βαλει τέλος στην παροχή και η θετική ενέργεια να γινει αρνητική.
πιστευω πως και η αρνητική ενέργεια ειναι απαραιτητη, διχως αυτη δεν θα ειχε διαφορά η θετική ενέργεια..

το κόλπο ειναι να κρατάς τις ενέργειες σε ισορροπία, να μην αφήνεις την αρνητική να βγαινει μπροστά,
βαζεις αναλογη θετική και άθροισμα μηδέν.
εαν ομως βαλεις περισσότερη θετική τοτε θα εισαι το θυμα που θα σου ρουφάνε την θετική ενέργεια οι αρνητικοι ανθρωποι.

ειναι τόσο σημαντική η αρνητική ενέργεια που διχως αυτη δεν θα ειχε ενδιαφέρον η ζωή.
οι εναλλαγές ειναι αυτές που κάνουν την διαφορά, γι αυτό χρησιμοποιούμε εναλλάκτες,
ενας εναλλακτης μπορει να ειναι τόσο χρήσιμος όσο το φάρμακο για τον ασθενή...

----------


## antonisfa

> αντωνη σου έγραψα ξανά πως αυτά ειναι σχετικά με την ικανότητα αντίληψη του καθε πλάσματος.
> εαν οι γυρω μας δεν μπορουν να αντιληφθουν την ενέργεια δεν πρεπει να μας απασχολει.
> μπορει να σκέφτομαι πως καποιοι ειναι αχάριστοι που λαμβανουν θετική ενέργεια και δεν ανταποδίδουν,
> ομως και μόνο αυτή η σκέψη ειναι ικανή να βαλει τέλος στην παροχή και η θετική ενέργεια να γινει αρνητική.
> πιστευω πως και η αρνητική ενέργεια ειναι απαραιτητη, διχως αυτη δεν θα ειχε διαφορά η θετική ενέργεια..
> 
> το κόλπο ειναι να κρατάς τις ενέργειες σε ισορροπία, να μην αφήνεις την αρνητική να βγαινει μπροστά,
> βαζεις αναλογη θετική και άθροισμα μηδέν.
> εαν ομως βαλεις περισσότερη θετική τοτε θα εισαι το θυμα που θα σου ρουφάνε την θετική ενέργεια οι αρνητικοι ανθρωποι.
> ...



Η εικόνα σου αναφέρει αυτό που λες και όντως ισχύει (yin-yang) η σκιά δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει αν δεν υπάρχει το φως, εκεί που υπάρχει το καλό υπάρχει και το κακό, μορφές δυαδικότητας δηλαδή που συνυπάρχουν αρμονικά στο σύμπαν. 
Λες 
*το κόλπο ειναι να κρατάς τις ενέργειες σε ισορροπία, να μην αφήνεις την αρνητική να βγαινει μπροστά,
βαζεις αναλογη θετική και άθροισμα μηδέν.

*Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό Σπύρο με το να το διαβάζει κάποιος δεν εχει νόημα. Τρόπο αναζητούν οι άνθρωποι πρακτική (όσους ενδιαφέρει) και μη λες πάλι το έχεις πει.... *
**


*

----------


## Spark

> *
> *...με το να το διαβάζει κάποιος δεν εχει νόημα. Τρόπο αναζητούν οι άνθρωποι πρακτική (όσους ενδιαφέρει) και μη λες πάλι το έχεις πει....



όποιος ξέρει δεν μιλά και οποιος μιλά δεν ξέρει  :Biggrin:  μην λες τίποτα τωρα, γράψε...

κοιτα αντωνη, εδω σε αυτο το θέμα έχω γράψει πολλα μηνύματα θετικής ενέργειας και μερικά αρνητικής και θα συνεχίσω να γράφω.
όταν γραφω τις σκέψεις μου όλα γίνονται πιο καθαρά στο μυαλό μου, εστιάζω την ενέργεια να πάει εκει που θέλω.
νομίζω πως εχω επιτυχία και μου πάνε όλα καλά και αυτό ειναι αποτέλεσμα τρόπου ζωής και ιδεολογίας.
αυτη ειναι όμως η δική μου οπτική που έχει σχέση με την αντίληψη μου, η δική σου ειναι διαφορετική,
 δεν θα δεις με τα μάτια τα δικά μου, δεν θα δω με τα μάτια τα δικά σου,,
εαν δεν επιλέξεις να πιεις το κόκκινο χάπι
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post829166

εγω πίνω κάθε βράδυ το κόκκινο χάπι, δήλωσα πως τρωω και τηγανιτά κολοκυθάκια.

----------


## Spark

_joy of living!_
Γίναμε επαγγελματίες στην τέχνη του φόνου. Ας γίνουμε επαγγελματίες στην ευχαρίστηση της ζωής.

ειναι ενα βιντεο που ειδα και θαύμασα, εξηγεί αναλυτικά τι ειναι αυτό που γράφω ως ματριξ (σε προηγουμενες σελίδες).
δεν θα μπορουσα με λεξεις να τα εκφράσω καλυτερα, τα νοήματα σε αυτό το βίντεο θα έπρεπε να απασχολούν όλους.

για τους νέους η αφύπνιση μπορεί να σημαινει ζωή, για τους ηλικιωμένους είναι προσβολή, σαν παραδοχή της αποτυχίας τους.
προτρέπω όλους να δουν αυτο το βιντεο, εχει και ελληνικους υπότιτλους,
να σκεφτουν και εαν ειναι ικανοι να πράξουν.

----------


## Spark

*Αντώνη Χρόνια Καλά με Υγεία και Χαρά* (εορτάζουν σημερα αγΑντωνιο)

----------

antonisfa (23-01-18)

----------


## Spark

*

Μακεδονικό: Ας δούμε ένα παράδειγμα-πείραμα με απλά λόγια για να το καταλάβουν όλοι*


*Την ιδέα μου την έδωσε ο αγαπημένος φίλος Christos I. Bavelis.*
*Αφορά τους Έλληνες που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να ονομαστεί η γειτονική χώρα Μακεδονία. Ας κάνουμε λοιπόν ένα πείραμα:*
*
* *1.  Παραχωρείτε το όνομα και το επίθετό σας σε κάποιον γνωστό ή άγνωστο σε  σας για να το χρησιμοποιεί στο προφίλ του στο facebook. Μάλιστα για να  μην σας μπερδεύουμε, εσείς έχετε δίπλα στο όνομά σας τον αριθμό 1 ή το  γράμμα Α (ό,τι σας βολεύει) και το δεύτερο προφίλ (του γνωστού ή  αγνώστου σε σας) βάζει το όνομά σας με τον αριθμό 2 ή το γράμμα Β  αντίστοιχα.*
*
* *2. Το δεύτερο προφίλ θα μπορεί σταδιακά και με το πέρασμα του χρόνου να χρησιμοποιεί φωτογραφίες σας*
*
* *3. Στο μεταξύ κάνει αιτήματα στους φίλους σας (πραγματικούς και διαδικτυακούς).*
*
* *4. Ανά διαστήματα θα χρησιμοποιεί και κείμενα ή διάφορα τσιτάτα που ανεβάζετε.*
*
* *5. Μετά από ένα μεγάλο διάστημα (μηνών, ίσως και ετών) ουδείς θα θυμάται ποιο είναι το πραγματικό προφίλ.*
*
* *Φαντάζομαι, λοιπόν, ότι είστε οκ με το παραπάνω πείραμα όσοι αδιαφορείτε για το όνομα που θα δοθεί στην γειτονική χώρα.* 

Πηγή: από Γιώτα Χουλιάρα 22/1/18

----------


## antonisfa

> *Αντώνη Χρόνια Καλά με Υγεία και Χαρά* (εορτάζουν σημερα αγΑντωνιο)



Σε ευχαριστω !!
Καλή συνέχεια Σπύρο!

Τώρα είδα το μνμ

----------


## Spark

ναι εσυ και 3-4 αλλοι αντωνηδες που ξέρω ή που δεν ξέρω, πάρτε όλοι τσάμπα ειναι...

+
το  μεγάλο πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στη δύναμη της συνήθειας που είναι μια ισχυρή  δύναμη που εμποδίζει την έλευση του καινούριου και συντηρεί την  οπισθοδρόμηση και την δυστυχία. Η δυναμη της πρόθεσης αναπαύεται στο  λήθαργο της αδράνειας ανήμπορη να αφυπνιστεί, αποχαυνωμένη μέσα στις  ίδιες καθημερινές νωχελικές δράσεις.
εφέτος ειναι η μεγάλη ευκαιρία σας να διαγράψετε το παρελθόν και να ανανεωθείτε.
αλλάξτε εμφάνιση, αλλάξτε σύντροφο, αλλάξτε τόπο, αλλάξτε τρόπο, αλλάξτε τα όλα!
το νέο φέρνει νέα ζωη, το παλαιο αποσυντίθεται.
κάνω αλλαγές





*
*

----------


## Spark

*με θετική ενέργεια μπορεις να ακυρωσεις την αρνητική, έτσι λένε παρακάτω προς ενημέρωση των πολιτων*  :Smile: 

ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΙ  ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ ΠΛΕΙΣΤΗΡΙΑΣΜΟΙ! ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ  ΣΠΙΤΙ!

  Ιδού τι λέει η συνέντευξη του Πάνου Θοεδωρίδη:
Θεοδωρίδης:  Σκόπιμα διαφημίζουν τους ηλεκτρονικούς πλειστηριασμούς και έχει γίνει  το φόβητρο όλων. Είναι άκυροι οι ηλεκτρονικοί πλειστηριασμοί και δεν  πρόκειται να χαθεί κανένα μα κανένα σπίτι, αν οι ιδιοκτήτες των σπιτιών  κάνουν αυτό που πρέπει.
Ο  Αστικός Κώδικας λέει ότι ο πλειστηριασμός γίνεται δημόσια, δηλαδή  πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση ο οποιοσδήποτε πολίτης. Όταν όμως τον  πλειστηριασμό τον κάνουν μέσα από τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, δηλαδή μέσα από  κομπιούτερ και από το ίντερνετ, θα πρέπει και τα 10.800.000 Έλληνες που  είμαστε στη χώρα να έχουν ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή και να γνωρίζουν τη  χρήση του. Τη στιγμή που αυτό δεν συμβαίνει και μάλιστα αποδεδειγμένα,  σε καμία μα καμία περίπτωση ο πλειστηριασμός που θα γίνει, δεν είναι  δημόσιος, αλλά είναι επιλεκτικά γινόμενος προς μία μερίδα που γνωρίζουν  τη χρήση υπολογιστών, άρα από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι δημόσιος  πλειστηριασμός παραβιάζεται ο αστικός κώδικας. Και έτσι, ακόμη και να  τον έχουν κάνει τον ηλεκτρονικό πλειστηριασμό, με ένα δικαστήριο  καταπίπτει και καθίσταται άκυρος και έτσι δεν ισχύει οποιαδήποτε αρπαγή  σπιτιού έχει γίνει μέσω ηλεκτρονικών πλειστηριασμών.

 Μ. Βραχιολίδης: Για να το κάνουμε πιο λιανά, αν κάποιος χάσει το σπίτι του αύριο, προσβάλλει αυτή την απόφαση ενδίκως;

 Θεοδωρίδης:  Ακριβώς, με αυτό τον όρο. Σύμφωνα με τον αστικό κώδικα, ο  πλειστηριασμός πρέπει να είναι δημόσιος, δηλαδή πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση  όλοι οι Έλληνες πολίτες και επειδή δεν έχουν όλοι οι Έλληνες ούτε  ίντερνετ ούτε ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές, ο δικαστής είναι υποχρεωμένος  να ακυρώσει τον πλειστηριασμό και να τελειώνει το θέμα εκεί. Αυτή τη  γνώση την αποκτήσαμε από ανθρώπους οι οποίοι είναι καθαροί μέσα στον  χώρο της Δικαιοσύνης και μιλάω για Δικαστές και Εισαγγελείς οι οποίοι  μας ενημέρωσαν εγκαίρως και μας έχουν δώσει όλα τα εφόδια για να  αντιμετωπιστεί αυτό το πλιάτσικο το οποίο γίνεται. 

 αποσιωπούν τα ΜΜΕ...

----------


## Panagiotis1988

> Για το θέμα αυτό δεν χρειάστηκεαν πειράματα/μελέτες στο CERN. Η θεωρία (πως η ύλη αποτελείτ*αι* από ενέργεια και η ενέργεια μπορεί να δημιουργίσει ύλη) ότι η ύλη είναι η άλλη όψη της ενέργειας, λέγεται *"Ειδική Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας"* (Ε=m*c^2), και πρωτοδιατυπώθηκε από τον Einstein το 1905. Πειραματικά έχει αποδειχτεί επανειλημμένα αρκετές φορές, μεταξύ των οποίων *μία* στη Χιροσίμα, και *μία* στο Ναγκασάκι!
> Δεν χρειάζονται οι υπερεξοπλισμοί του CERN για να αποδειχτεί η μετατροπή της Ύλης σε Ενέργεια και το Αντίστροφο.
> Για την μετατροπή της Ύλης σε Ενέργεια, αποδείχτηκε περίτρανα με τη χρήση των δύο Ατομικών Βομβών (Διάσπασης Πυρήνων Ραδιενεργών Ατόμων) στην Ιαπωνία, και όλες τις κατοπινές δοκιμές Θερμοπυρηνικών Βομβών (Σύντηξης Πυρήνων *Δευτερίου* [1ου ισοτόπου του κοινού Υδρογόνου, ή κοινού Υδρογόνου με *ένα Νετρόνιο* στον Πυρήνα του]). [Το 2ο ισότοπο του κοινού Υδρογόνου λέγεται *Τρίτιο*, και είναι -απλώς- κοινό Υδρογόνο με *δύο** Νετρόνια* στον Πυρήνα του.]
> Στο άρθρο *αυτό* γίνεται προσπάθεια εξήγησης της 'Ισοδυναμίας' μεταξύ Ύλης και Ενέργειας.
> __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________
> 
> Παίδες ξεκίνησα -ωιμέ- να βλέπω το VIDEO!!!!....
> Οι μ@@κίες ξεκινούν ήδη από την Πολύ Αρχή!.... Ο 'μάγκας' πλασσάρεται (έχει -ίσως- πτυχίο) ως  Φυσικός!!! Κι εγώ έχω Πτυχίο ως Φυσικός, όπως επίσης ο Einstein, ο Steven Hawking, ο John von Neumann. Αλλά 'κλάνω μέντες' για να πάω να τους 'κοντράρω'!...
> *Γκέλα 1η*Ο 'μάγκας' λοιπόν, έχει ξεχάσει ότι η Φυσική (από την εποχή ήδη του Αριστοτέλη) είναι γνήσιο παιδί της Φιλοσοφίας! "...μιά δήλωση: Ό,τι σας πω δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τη *Φιλοσοφία*, με τη *Θεολογία*, ή ο,τιδήποτε από αυτά που έχετε βάλει στο μυαλό σας...."
> ...



 O Αριστοτελης λεει οτι η ενεργεια προερχεται απο την δυναμη πειτ εμου αν κανω λαθος και οτι αυτο δεν εχει καταριφθη και οτι πιστευανε το αντιθετο και ξανα επιβεβεωθηκαι οτι η ενεργειες ειναι απο πεδια δυναμεων τα οποια πεδια ειναι 4 υσχιρο πυρινικο, ηλεκτρομαγνητικο πεδια, ηλεκτρασθενες πεδιο , και βαρυτικο πεδιο

----------


## Panagiotis1988

αν η ενεργειες προερχοντε απο πεδια δυναμεων   η πυρινικη ενεργεια αλληλοεπιδρα με την βαρυτικη και πολεμιεται η πυρινικη αποθει την δυναμη την βαρυτιτας που ειναι προσ το βαρυτικο κεντρο σαν αποτελεσμα δημιουρηται ενεργεια ηλεκτρομαγνητικη αν η βαρυτικη γινη μεγαλυτερη απο την αποσει τοτε γινεται μαυρη τρυπα αν δεν γινη αυτο το σωμα χανει ενεργεια σε μορφη φωτωνιων και νετρινο αν η ηλεκτρασθενη γινη μεγαλητερη απο τη πυρινικη τοτε το ατομο διασπαται 1-3 ατομα με πολλου συνδιασμους

----------


## vasilllis

> *με θετική ενέργεια μπορεις να ακυρωσεις την αρνητική, έτσι λένε παρακάτω προς ενημέρωση των πολιτων* 
> 
> ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΙ  ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ ΠΛΕΙΣΤΗΡΙΑΣΜΟΙ! ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ  ΣΠΙΤΙ!
> 
>   Ιδού τι λέει η συνέντευξη του Πάνου Θοεδωρίδη:
> Θεοδωρίδης:  Σκόπιμα διαφημίζουν τους ηλεκτρονικούς πλειστηριασμούς και έχει γίνει  το φόβητρο όλων. Είναι άκυροι οι ηλεκτρονικοί πλειστηριασμοί και δεν  πρόκειται να χαθεί κανένα μα κανένα σπίτι, αν οι ιδιοκτήτες των σπιτιών  κάνουν αυτό που πρέπει.
> Ο  Αστικός Κώδικας λέει ότι ο πλειστηριασμός γίνεται δημόσια, δηλαδή  πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση ο οποιοσδήποτε πολίτης. Όταν όμως τον  πλειστηριασμό τον κάνουν μέσα από τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, δηλαδή μέσα από  κομπιούτερ και από το ίντερνετ, θα πρέπει και τα 10.800.000 Έλληνες που  είμαστε στη χώρα να έχουν ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή και να γνωρίζουν τη  χρήση του. Τη στιγμή που αυτό δεν συμβαίνει και μάλιστα αποδεδειγμένα,  σε καμία μα καμία περίπτωση ο πλειστηριασμός που θα γίνει, δεν είναι  δημόσιος, αλλά είναι επιλεκτικά γινόμενος προς μία μερίδα που γνωρίζουν  τη χρήση υπολογιστών, άρα από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι δημόσιος  πλειστηριασμός παραβιάζεται ο αστικός κώδικας. Και έτσι, ακόμη και να  τον έχουν κάνει τον ηλεκτρονικό πλειστηριασμό, με ένα δικαστήριο  καταπίπτει και καθίσταται άκυρος και έτσι δεν ισχύει οποιαδήποτε αρπαγή  σπιτιού έχει γίνει μέσω ηλεκτρονικών πλειστηριασμών.
> 
>  Μ. Βραχιολίδης: Για να το κάνουμε πιο λιανά, αν κάποιος χάσει το σπίτι του αύριο, προσβάλλει αυτή την απόφαση ενδίκως;
> ...



κατα το ιδιο σκεπτικο ,υπαρχουν και αναπηροι-κατακοιτοι που δεν μπορουν να παραβρεθουν στους μη ηλεκτρονικους πλειστηριασμους αρα και αυτοι ειναι παρανομοι...
μας τα βουλωσε,βραδυατικα.

----------


## nick1974

> κατα το ιδιο σκεπτικο ,υπαρχουν και αναπηροι-κατακοιτοι που δεν μπορουν να παραβρεθουν στους μη ηλεκτρονικους πλειστηριασμους αρα και αυτοι ειναι παρανομοι...
> μας τα βουλωσε,βραδυατικα.



ειναι το γνωστο σκεπτικο των "σωτηρων" που με τα λογια πανευκολα πολεμανε το συστημα με τα ιδια του τα οπλα και απευθυνονται στην ιδια λουμπιναρια που απευθυνοταν ο σωρρας, ο πζ και ολοιαυτοι οι καλοι ανθρωποι  αυτου του ειδους που θελουν να μας σωσουν απο χομπυ

----------


## Spark

> Προσεχώς και πύλες του ανεξήγητου με τον Κώστα Χαρδαβέλα

----------


## DLS 33

> 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NelPJmiRvk0

----------


## Spark

> 



οποιος θέλει να δει το βιντεο - στο 9:20 ειναι το λογικό αποτέλεσμα.
ενδιαφέρον εχει όλο το βιντεο αλλα λίγο πριν το τέλος , 30 δευτερόλεπτα...

----------


## Spark

ευχομαι Καλό Πάσχα να έχω  :Biggrin:  άντε εύχομαι και σε εσας

----------

